# Official Secret Reaper Discussion



## BR1MSTON3

We had this post going last year, and now that everyone has their victim, seems like a good place to pull the threads together. How many are doing the local item in it as well?


----------



## dariusobells

define a local item??


----------



## moony_1

I am! I think I was the one that started that whole local thing haha I've got some maple syrup and maple lollies to put in mine, but that's above and beyond the 20$ limit.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

moony_1 said:


> I am! I think I was the one that started that whole local thing haha I've got some maple syrup and maple lollies to put in mine, but that's above and beyond the 20$ limit.


Thanks Moony, I was about to use you as an example, but did not want to use your name in vain!


----------



## moony_1

Haha no worries you can talk about me all you want....as long as it's good  hahaha I am going to try to find something from here in town too, but it may just be a bottle of my apple jelly and a postcard haha


----------



## MissMandy

Haven't decided yet if I'm going to throw something local in there. And yes, let's please pull all SR threads together lol. There's so many!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

moony_1 said:


> Haha no worries you can talk about me all you want....as long as it's good  hahaha I am going to try to find something from here in town too, but it may just be a bottle of my apple jelly and a postcard haha


In all seriousness, I would be happy with a postcard from Alberta! ( although maple syrup rocks!)


----------



## moony_1

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In all seriousness, I would be happy with a postcard from Alberta! ( although maple syrup rocks!)


Well I can't send a barrel o oil and that's what we're known for here in my city haha I can't even begin to imagine the shipping do a barrel of oil!


----------



## witchymom

hmmmmm i could send some sand from ocracoke LOLOLLOL


----------



## MissMandy

I'm gonna send witchy some hot dog soup! lmao


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You know on one hand, I should be happy that my victim gave me some creative licence with a little direction and little restrictions, because it has been a great boost to my creativity, but I have a feeling I am really giving myself a lot of work to do!


----------



## dariusobells

nothing but chili's down here .. could get a bit spicy!


----------



## djkeebz

I always like local stuff! I am planning on trying to get something local for my Vic. Have very similar tastes as my victim, so it should be fun!


----------



## Tannasgach

I suppose I could send a seashell. 

Sooo glad I got my victim! I've been stalking, and searching and shopping - trying to get a good handle on what would please my victim.


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> nothing but chili's down here .. could get a bit spicy!


Then I'd also throw in some Tums and toilet paper


----------



## JustWhisper

Seriously? Another secret reaper thread? I can't keep up. Sorry.


----------



## grimreaper1962

BR1MSTON3 said:


> We had this post going last year, and now that everyone has their victim, seems like a good place to pull the threads together. How many are doing the local item in it as well?


What do you mean by local item? This is my first SR and don't know all of the fun stuff other than SECRET SECRET SECRET!!!! Oh and FUN


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?


----------



## moony_1

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?


Wine is always appropriate  lol!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

from north Texas wonder what i could send with it, i have it simi boxed up, and i already have some clues inside the box as to whom it is from.. any help on the Texas thing?


----------



## LadySherry

I would suggest a big cow patty from Texas. But got veto'd. Lol I have thinking about what I would put in for local. I think the item I am making will have a little Texas flair.


----------



## samhainschimera

Yay Texas! I'm from Dallas, I moved to Seattle last year. Whereabouts are you? Could always send dust, lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

south side Fort Worth could send weeds but i don't think they would care for that too much  that brier or mesquite


----------



## LadySherry

Seagoville here. We have plenty of Mosquitos. Any takers?


----------



## katshead42

I'm in Austin and I could send something local that's a good idea.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Austin has good food could send a local recipe


----------



## Killamira

I just squeezed in an hour of paper mache for my victims prop. I'm so excited! Hope it's just what they wanted!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Killamira said:


> I just squeezed in an hour of paper mache for my victims prop. I'm so excited! Hope it's just what they wanted!


*oooooh paper mache means home made? Maybe Im your victim?? I could be? Or maybe your my victim?? You could be?? Hmmmm If you tell me Ill tell you *


----------



## MissMandy

JustWhisper said:


> Seriously? Another secret reaper thread? I can't keep up. Sorry.


I think the idea is to no longer post in the other threads and just have this one, but it doesn't seem to be going that way lol


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I'm gonna send witchy some hot dog soup! lmao


no thank you lollolool


----------



## GhostTown

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?


If you're in the Columbia Valley.... YES!!


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> no thank you lollolool


LOL I totally should


----------



## Lisaloo

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?



If I happen to be your victim, then yes...a bottle of wine would be fully appropriate!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

grimreaper1962 said:


> What do you mean by local item? This is my first SR and don't know all of the fun stuff other than SECRET SECRET SECRET!!!! Oh and FUN


Some people started talking earlier about adding an item to the package that had something to do with where you were from. Totally not part of the secret reaper, just some were talking about a little more. Like for instance, I am in central Florida, I could add oranges or mickey ears.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> LOL I totally should


Ok, what the heck is this Hot Dog Soup of which you speak?


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, what the heck is this Hot Dog Soup of which you speak?


lol it's something I grew up on. My grandma learned to make it in finishing school. It's basically potatoes, macaroni and cut up hot dogs. I made it last night for dinner and witchymom was making fun of me over on facebook LoL


----------



## chinclub

I would have to think really hard about a local item. Not much going on around here....


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> I would have to think really hard about a local item. Not much going on around here....


Any local Carolina bbq sauce?


----------



## Jeane05

Is a inflatable considered cute?


----------



## Lisaloo

I would think most inflatables are considered cute.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> LOL I totally should


mmmm no thanks yuo. i really DON'T like hot dogs. but the cats might eat it LOLOLOL



Jeane05 said:


> Is a inflatable considered cute?


if its for me, yes LOLOLOL


----------



## UnOrthodOx

BR1MSTON3 said:


> We had this post going last year, and now that everyone has their victim, seems like a good place to pull the threads together. How many are doing the local item in it as well?


I didn't know local was "a thing" with this, but had planned on it anyway, just because one of the victim's wants, there's a popular 'local' (as in Utah) company that specializes in. I just haven't found an outlet store yet in Ogden, might have to take a little drive south.


----------



## Tannasgach

Look who's been visiting my profile:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/secret-reaper.html

Not sure why, but I find that a little creepy.  hmmm, who could it be?


----------



## trentsketch

I just raided the local Dollar Tree to pick up some of the supplies I need for this secret reaper deal. Then I had to go to Michaels, Home Depot, and a stand alone dollar store. Stupid Dollar Tree not having the full selection of Halloween items. I told myself one Dollar Tree stop this year, not 6, so I'll have to make due with the hoard from 1/6 of the possible locations within reasonable driving distance.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Look who's been visiting my profile:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/secret-reaper.html
> 
> Not sure why, but I find that a little creepy.  hmmm, who could it be?


Mine too. Hmmmm


----------



## chinclub

I wish we also got our victims email address. I was love to see if they have a pinterest or Facebook page. I just have so little to go on and I want to pick something more intune to likes and dislikes.

Crap, I just eliminated half of you as my victims......

Or did, I?? Maybe I am just typing random posts just to throw off the person so they won't guess it is me.....

Mwwwwhwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## kallie

I'm definitely tossing in something made here in KY and I'm thinking some sort of bourbon. I hope that would be ok to send. What else are we famous for other than horses? 

I really hope my reaper will send something local. I would love something like that so much!


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> I wish we also got our victims email address. I was love to see if they have a pinterest or Facebook page. I just have so little to go on and I want to pick something more intune to likes and dislikes.
> 
> Crap, I just eliminated half of you as my victims......
> 
> Or did, I?? Maybe I am just typing random posts just to throw off the person so they won't guess it is me.....
> 
> Mwwwwhwwwwwww!!!!!


A lot of us do have facebook. There's actually a thread for it in the Links section. Maybe your victim is there 



kallie said:


> I'm definitely tossing in something made here in KY and I'm thinking some sort of bourbon. I hope that would be ok to send. What else are we famous for other than horses?
> 
> I really hope my reaper will send something local. I would love something like that so much!


Bourbon? Ummm, yes please! LOL


----------



## grimreaper1962

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Some people started talking earlier about adding an item to the package that had something to do with where you were from. Totally not part of the secret reaper, just some were talking about a little more. Like for instance, I am in central Florida, I could add oranges or mickey ears.


Thanks BR1MSTON3 for the explanation. I would have got it eventaully after reading more. So from WIsconsin I could send cheesehead stuff. Only my victim will know until they reveal or not reveal!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ahha, i think i know who my reaper is. but since you know who you are too, i won't bother telling you. i'll keep it secret too.


----------



## DebBDeb

I'm totally sending something local from here! Like Tastycakes or a Philadelphia soft Pretzel or maybe even a cheesesteak! My Vic is 3000 miles away where you can't get Tastycakes! I'm pretty sure I'm more excited sending than receiving ... at least until i receive!


----------



## MissMandy

Unless you plan on shipping next day, I wouldn't send anything perishable lol


----------



## bethene

ya know guys,, we now have 4 and soon to be 5 threads going just for reaper? while I am so happy every one is having fun,, it is hard for people who do not check in daily like a few of my great die hards to keep track of things,, maybe we ought to just pick one and stick with it,, just to keep things sane! 


I do not have much local to send that I can think of,, I thought of sending a couple of things from my work,, it will always go over good! Unless I can think of something to that is local,, could always throw in a handful of the beautiful beach sand from Lake Michigan,,,


----------



## kmb123

bethene said:


> could always throw in a handful of the beautiful beach sand from Lake Michigan,,,


Oooh Oooh bethene, I hope I am your victim! I'm originally from Michigan and spent the summers on Silver Lake near the Sleeping Bear Dunes, so having some of that precious sand would be like having a little piece of my childhood!


----------



## Paint It Black

I think the addition of something from your area is a really cool idea. I am in!


----------



## kab

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?


It would be appropiate for me. LOL!


----------



## witchymom

i dont turn down any gift LOL

unless it involves hot dogs LMAO


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't drink, so no mash for me, and witchy, i'll pass on the hotdogs too. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Dang hot dog haters LOL


----------



## kab

MissMandy said:


> A lot of us do have facebook. There's actually a thread for it in the Links section. Maybe your victim is there
> 
> 
> Bourbon? Ummm, yes please! LOL


I agree with MissMandy- I would never turn down bourbon!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

chinclub said:


> I wish we also got our victims email address. I was love to see if they have a pinterest or Facebook page. I just have so little to go on and I want to pick something more intune to likes and dislikes.
> 
> Crap, I just eliminated half of you as my victims......
> 
> Or did, I?? Maybe I am just typing random posts just to throw off the person so they won't guess it is me.....
> 
> Mwwwwhwwwwwww!!!!!


Ok,so it is creepy, but Googling the name of my victim yielded me great results!


----------



## chinclub

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok,so it is creepy, but Googling the name of my victim yielded me great results!


I tried that but got way to many results to figure out who was the right person.


----------



## EvilMel

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I live in wine country. I wonder if a bottle would be appropriate?


In my opinion, wine would be amazing.



Lisaloo said:


> I would think most inflatables are considered cute.


Some inflatables aren't cute. Those large black cat ones are pretty cool and that spooky tree.



bethene said:


> ya know guys,, we now have 4 and soon to be 5 threads going just for reaper? while I am so happy every one is having fun,, it is hard for people who do not check in daily like a few of my great die hards to keep track of things,, maybe we ought to just pick one and stick with it,, just to keep things sane!


Agreed!


----------



## The Auditor

I'm going to try and do the local thing. I also live in wine country, but (sorry) shipping alcohol for most of us is, I believe, illegal. 

Worst case scenario, can always send Rt 11 potato chips I guess.

Chin - local to your area - what about peach stuff?


----------



## The Auditor

So will this also be the "I got reaped" thread?


----------



## obcessedwithit

kallie said:


> I'm definitely tossing in something made here in KY and I'm thinking some sort of bourbon. I hope that would be ok to send. What else are we famous for other than horses?
> 
> I really hope my reaper will send something local. I would love something like that so much!


I'll take a horse........................and the bourbon too


----------



## BR1MSTON3

For my fellow Floridians;


and might I suggest taking your secret reaper stuff so you don't have to start over!


----------



## Halloween Princess

All you Texas folks are making me jealous. I spent a year there & at the rodeo they had a whole booth that sold specialty pecans. My favorite were the beer nut pecans. If you have me, send those. Heck, if you don't have me, send those


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> i dont turn down any gift LOL
> 
> unless it involves hot dogs LMAO


It's just unAmerican to hate hot dogs! I love 'em loaded with onions, relish, mustard & ketchup......yummy!


----------



## witchymom

The Auditor said:


> So will this also be the "I got reaped" thread?


good idea! maybe the other misc ones can be shut down/ locked?



LawP said:


> It's just unAmerican to hate hot dogs! I love 'em loaded with onions, relish, mustard & ketchup......yummy!


sorry, i have to be able to identify whats in my food. LOLOLOL



BR1MSTON3 said:


> For my fellow Floridians;
> 
> 
> and might I suggest taking your secret reaper stuff so you don't have to start over!


hmmm looks familiar (my laptop)


----------



## GhostTown

Is this the OFFICIAL "official" Official thread? 

I need to see some credentials.


----------



## LawP

[QUOTE sorry, i have to be able to identify whats in my food. LOLOLOL QUOTE]

If you get the "all beef" ones at least you know it's made up of the same animal!  Or at least the same species. LOL!


----------



## Teresa M

I m so excited, I got my victim on Monday, but last night was my daughter's baby shower, so I had been crazy busy. I figured the timing was great because starting today, I would having nothing extra to do and working on my victim would be a great distraction waiting until my Grandson arrives on Sept. 13th. My daughter calls me a little while ago, after her doctor appointment and says that she is 3 cm dilated!!! So, now I am going to be on the edge of my seat with everything that I do until the time arrives! (Jumping up, running in circles, ok, deep breaths, ok, I am ok now)


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> hmmm looks familiar (my laptop)
> 
> View attachment 124062


Looks like you missed a spot!


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Looks like you missed a spot!


i know.... i need to get out to the stores and get some more LOL


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Alright I've closed a lot of the other threads, as many folks including bethene were commenting on the problem with multiple threads. Secret Reaper 2 can make a signup thread if/when it gets going.


----------



## witchymom

UnOrthodOx said:


> Alright I've closed a lot of the other threads, as many folks including bethene were commenting on the multiple threads. Secret Reaper 2 can make a signup thread if/when it gets going.


thanks!!  



Teresa M said:


> I m so excited, I got my victim on Monday, but last night was my daughter's baby shower, so I had been crazy busy. I figured the timing was great because starting today, I would having nothing extra to do and working on my victim would be a great distraction waiting until my Grandson arrives on Sept. 13th. My daughter calls me a little while ago, after her doctor appointment and says that she is 3 cm dilated!!! So, now I am going to be on the edge of my seat with everything that I do until the time arrives! (Jumping up, running in circles, ok, deep breaths, ok, I am ok now)


awww how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

UnOrthodOx said:


> Alright I've closed a lot of the other threads, as many folks including bethene were commenting on the multiple threads. Secret Reaper 2 can make a signup thread if/when it gets going.


Thank you. Trying to do what we did last year moving to one thread from many.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

In other news, idea struck me and I'm visiting an antique store tonight for a couple SPECIAL items I need in a new sculpture for my victim. The second sculpt will likely wrap up the shopping/builds, so hope to get this shipping next week.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

UnOrthodOx said:


> In other news, idea struck me and I'm visiting and antique store tonight for a couple SPECIAL items I need in a new sculpture for my victim. The second sculpt will likely wrap up the shopping/builds, so hope to get this shipping next week.


Lucky victim, I love the antique incorporations into Halloween!


----------



## Teresa M

awww how exciting!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

Yes, it is! Nervewracking too, though!


----------



## RCIAG

Gonna do some browsing today but I've got stuff already in mind!!


----------



## badgirl

Aww, I'm sure I'm going to love it UnOrthodOx!


----------



## moony_1

Teresa M said:


> awww how exciting!!!!!!!


Yes, it is! Nervewracking too, though! [/QUOTE]

Yay! Congrats! But remember, a woman could be 3 cm for weeks with nothing happening! I hope you e got your patience hat on! Lol! But really congrats! So exciting! No babies in my family since my two, but my cousin is having one!! I can't wait! I've already called "Dibs" on making her baby shower cake haha


----------



## BR1MSTON3

You ever notice how something seems like a great idea to make then you get started and it becomes obvious what a big task you started?! Hope my victim appreciates it!


----------



## kab

I'm so excited, I got the first part of my victims gift! Still have more to find, but hope to do that this weekend. Hopefully it won't be hard finding what I need. YAY!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Almost finished with my gift. It's turning out great. So great that I want to keep it. lol


----------



## UnOrthodOx

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You ever notice how something seems like a great idea to make then you get started and it becomes obvious what a big task you started?! Hope my victim appreciates it!


Oh, like the tomb I've been working on since January that's still not done?


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You ever notice how something seems like a great idea to make then you get started and it becomes obvious what a big task you started?! Hope my victim appreciates it!


alllllll the time LOLOLOLOL


----------



## sumrtym

I was hoping to do quite a bit of homemade, but I've got a ton of stuff going on / things falling apart that I'm afraid I might have to go all store bought this year.


----------



## kmb123

I'm waiting on paint to dry as we speak for a couple of things I'm making for my victim. This is my first attempt ever at making these and I thought I was doing well until I just did a search for this specific prop here and saw all the fabulous work of other HF members. Let's hope my victim is one of those "it's the thought that counts" kind of people! 

Actually, just looked at the clock and it's 5:00 p.m....maybe a glass of wine or two would help get the creative juices flowing...it's worth a try right?!


----------



## Kelloween

same here, sum..I havn't even started and they raised my hours at work so my time is limited..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Teresa M

moony_1 said:


> Yes, it is! Nervewracking too, though!


Yay! Congrats! But remember, a woman could be 3 cm for weeks with nothing happening! I hope you e got your patience hat on! Lol! But really congrats! So exciting! No babies in my family since my two, but my cousin is having one!! I can't wait! I've already called "Dibs" on making her baby shower cake haha[/QUOTE]

Yes, I do remember that, this is actually our 4th grandchild born since July, 2011 (my daughter had her daughter then)! So, we have had LOTS of practice in patience! LOL Last year, my daughter was 1 cm dilated for about 3 weeks. Her Dr agreed to induce her at her next appt and I was going down to FL to be with her (she has since moved back to TN-yay!) She got to the dr and wasn't dilated at all! She practically had to beg him to still induce her and was in labor for two days! I had told her that I thought things would be quicker with it being such a short time between babies...

On a SR note, I can't believe how many people are talking about being ready to ship or being about done!I haven't even figured out what I am doing!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Teresa M said:


> .
> 
> On a SR note, I can't believe how many people are talking about being ready to ship or being about done!I haven't even figured out what I am doing!


I am only one step ahead of you. I have figured out what I am doing, just need to do it now!


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> [COLOR="#FF8C00"I have figured out what I am doing, just need to do it now![/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [SIZE=3][COLOR="#FF8C00"]Story of my life! [/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## Paint It Black

still mostly in the idea stage, although I'm thinking a few things I've collected during the year are perfect for my victim...


----------



## JustWhisper

BR1MSTON3 said:


> For my fellow Floridians;
> 
> 
> and might I suggest taking your secret reaper stuff so you don't have to start over!


Us true Floridians never evacuate until it hits Cat 5. We just buy out all the beer to stock our fridges. Gotta have something to do while watching the world fly by.


----------



## JustWhisper

Thank you UnOrthodOx!!!!!!!!!! This is getting crazy.



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you. Trying to do what we did last year moving to one thread from many.


We already had one thread. Bethene started it called Secret Reaper sign up. It is also the Discussion and I got a victim and I got reaped thread.


----------



## MissMandy

JustWhisper said:


> Thank you UnOrthodOx!!!!!!!!!! This is getting crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> We already had one thread. Bethene started it called Secret Reaper sign up. It is also the Discussion and I got a victim and I got reaped thread.


Last year, I believe the sign up thread was called something like ' Official sign up and discussion thread ' But I do remember another thread for 'getting reaped '. It did get a bit out of hand this year though lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

JustWhisper said:


> Thank you UnOrthodOx!!!!!!!!!! This is getting crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> We already had one thread. Bethene started it called Secret Reaper sign up. It is also the Discussion and I got a victim and I got reaped thread.


I'll do good to remember that next time.


----------



## JustWhisper

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'll do good to remember that next time.


I know my response probably sounded like a smart ass answer. It is hard to not sound like a ***** on the computer. Sorry if it came off as rough. But I think we all need to remember that Bethene is the one running the Secret Reaper and I think it should be up to her to create additional threads if needed. It will eliminate a lot confusion and double posting.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

chinclub said:


> I wish we also got our victims email address. I was love to see if they have a pinterest or Facebook page. I just have so little to go on and I want to pick something more intune to likes and dislikes.
> 
> Crap, I just eliminated half of you as my victims......
> 
> Or did, I?? Maybe I am just typing random posts just to throw off the person so they won't guess it is me.....
> 
> Mwwwwhwwwwwww!!!!!


*pinterest name kbarr03  (please feel free to browse my halloween and fall board!*


----------



## grimreaper1962

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am only one step ahead of you. I have figured out what I am doing, just need to do it now!


I am in the planning stages. You know... Planning on checking out things at stores, planning on what exactly I am going to do. Tomorrow I plan on planning how to plan this whole thing! Anyhow those are my plans.


----------



## LonnieC

If you are my Secret Reaper, and you live in vodka country...yes, it's appropriate  just so there's no confusion....

Also, my pinterest is LoCal1020 but I just got started pinning so there's not a whole lot there....

I'm so excited about the victim I got!


----------



## hallorenescene

yes teresa, sounds like some whirlwind weather for you now. ahhh, being a grandmother is great. 
thanks for closing some threads unorth
i've collected a few items for my victum. so need a box to start putting them in. soon victum, soon. well, at least before the deadline.


----------



## Hearts1003

I have no idea what to make for victim! Aaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm

I have bought a couple little "fillers" but still not sure what direction I'm going to go in for the main gift. If you all got a gift that wasn't in your "LIkes" along with a main gift that was... would you be disappointed? I want to throw in a homemade gift that really doesn't go with my victims likes but not sure if I should...


----------



## Hilda

grimreaper1962 said:


> I am in the planning stages. You know... Planning on checking out things at stores, planning on what exactly I am going to do. Tomorrow I plan on planning how to plan this whole thing! Anyhow those are my plans.


LOL Good one!


----------



## Hearts1003

Kymmm throw it in! I am sure your victim will love it! I love getting things not on my list. Surprises are fantastic!


----------



## LadySherry

FYI secret reaper........I would like to add that I could use some pumpkins. My hubby made me a cart that would be prefect for a pumpkin cart. So if you still need more info pumpkins would be great.
I would like to let whom ever you are your gifts will be cherished because you took the time to pick/make something special for me.


----------



## nhh

kallie said:


> I'm definitely tossing in something made here in KY and I'm thinking some sort of bourbon. I hope that would be ok to send. What else are we famous for other than horses?
> 
> I really hope my reaper will send something local. I would love something like that so much!


Bourbon!!! And I'd like it. 

Wine to from any local wine like area... Just sayin.


----------



## chinclub

Kymmm said:


> I have bought a couple little "fillers" but still not sure what direction I'm going to go in for the main gift. If you all got a gift that wasn't in your "LIkes" along with a main gift that was... would you be disappointed? I want to throw in a homemade gift that really doesn't go with my victims likes but not sure if I should...



You should totally include it. Maybe its just something they never thought of before. I was always NOT interested in the whole carnival theme until I read a carnival thread on here and got hooked. Now I am doing it this year. I think sometimes its just takes a little introduction to get you thinking in a different direction.


----------



## witchymom

ooooo where is it going? only the reaper knows...........


----------



## UnOrthodOx

witchymom said:


> ooooo where is it going? only the reaper knows...........


Oh, someone with a good voice needs to add a good evil laugh to that line...


----------



## witchymom

ooooo good one lololol


----------



## tomanderson

that box looks so awesommmmmmme


----------



## bethene

cool box, witchymom, love the candy corn tape! 


well,, I have 39 unconfirmed pm readings, not sure what the deal is, if people just haven't read their messages, hopefully they do soon, will have to look into that , give 'em a day or two...


----------



## bethene

please read carefully -- this is important!!!!

I will be starting the thread for the received gifts and pictures, I am still making a decision on whether to have the reapers name given at the beginning, because last year, so many pictures were posted,with out the reapers name because we were keeping it a secret til every one got their gifts. and then people did not go back and acknowledge their reaper, and this year we have alot more people than last year,197, the problem is , some people ship a bit late, or in some cases we had to have rescue reapers, so if we wait to start until every one has shipped and received, , it will be a long time,,and I know some one will jump the gun and post so bare with me, I will make a decision *I *will get the official thread going,,

I did close down the first thread, seeing as we had so many, but I am still at a loss to figure out why we needed to have more than the first one, we were having a great time on there,,  [


----------



## witchymom

bethene said:


> please read carefully -- this is important!!!!
> 
> I will be starting the thread for the received gifts and pictures, I am still making a decision on whether to have the reapers name given at the beginning, because last year, so many pictures were posted,with out the reapers name because we were keeping it a secret til every one got their gifts. and then people did not go back and acknowledge their reaper, and this year we have alot more people than last year,197, the problem is , some people ship a bit late, or in some cases we had to have rescue reapers, so if we wait to start until every one has shipped and received, , it will be a long time,,and I know some one will jump the gun and post so bare with me, I will make a decision *I *will get the official thread going,,
> 
> I did close down the first thread, seeing as we had so many, but I am still at a loss to figure out why we needed to have more than the first one, we were having a great time on there


I think maybe go ahead and let people say who their reaper was- i think its just easier than having to go back, and remember, and then even if you edit, probably no one will see it... you know?


----------



## hallorenescene

it does get confusing knowing which one to be on. let us know what you decide bethie, we all just want to work together to keep this fun.


----------



## sookie

I'll probably be shipping to my victim this week coming so I think when people get theirs its ok to post that you received your gift. You are right Bethene, it might take awhile for everyone to get theirs and by late September people may start to forget to come back and post they got theirs, ect


----------



## Teresa M

Kymmm said:


> I have bought a couple little "fillers" but still not sure what direction I'm going to go in for the main gift. If you all got a gift that wasn't in your "LIkes" along with a main gift that was... would you be disappointed? I want to throw in a homemade gift that really doesn't go with my victims likes but not sure if I should...


For me, I think that all of this is so exciting and fun that I wouldn't care if it was in my likes or not, especially if it was homemade. Besides, with the exception of the few amazingly detailed lists, I would bet that a lot of people left things off of their lists anyway!


----------



## NOWHINING

Spookilicious mama said:


> *oooooh paper mache means home made? Maybe Im your victim?? I could be? Or maybe your my victim?? You could be?? Hmmmm If you tell me Ill tell you *


It could be for me?


----------



## NOWHINING

chinclub said:


> I would have to think really hard about a local item. Not much going on around here....


Not much where I am from unless you count the "weed" soooo NO!


----------



## badgirl

witchymom said:


> I think maybe go ahead and let people say who their reaper was- i think its just easier than having to go back, and remember, and then even if you edit, probably no one will see it... you know?


I agree---the closer it gets to Halloween the more forgetful I get


----------



## NOWHINING

kallie said:


> I'm definitely tossing in something made here in KY and I'm thinking some sort of bourbon. I hope that would be ok to send. What else are we famous for other than horses?
> 
> I really hope my reaper will send something local. I would love something like that so much!


I hope you are my secert reaper!


----------



## NOWHINING

Kymmm said:


> I have bought a couple little "fillers" but still not sure what direction I'm going to go in for the main gift. If you all got a gift that wasn't in your "LIkes" along with a main gift that was... would you be disappointed? I want to throw in a homemade gift that really doesn't go with my victims likes but not sure if I should...


Its the thoughts that count and I am sure whomever your victim is, will enjoy it.


----------



## kab

chinclub said:


> You should totally include it. Maybe its just something they never thought of before. I was always NOT interested in the whole carnival theme until I read a carnival thread on here and got hooked. Now I am doing it this year. I think sometimes its just takes a little introduction to get you thinking in a different direction.


I totally agree!


----------



## NOWHINING

I agree with bethene and lets keep the fun going!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

33 down, 45 to go! And that is just one item


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Wow, 39 unconfirmed. I hope people check them soon. If not, I see a lot of rescue reaping.


----------



## NOWHINING

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Wow, 39 unconfirmed. I hope people check them soon. If not, I see a lot of rescue reaping.


I agree. They are missing out on the fun!


----------



## Halloween Princess

bethene said:


> please read carefully -- this is important!!!!
> 
> I will be starting the thread for the received gifts and pictures, I am still making a decision on whether to have the reapers name given at the beginning, because last year, so many pictures were posted,with out the reapers name because we were keeping it a secret til every one got their gifts. and then people did not go back and acknowledge their reaper, and this year we have alot more people than last year,197, the problem is , some people ship a bit late, or in some cases we had to have rescue reapers, so if we wait to start until every one has shipped and received, , it will be a long time,,and I know some one will jump the gun and post so bare with me, I will make a decision *I *will get the official thread going,,
> 
> I did close down the first thread, seeing as we had so many, but I am still at a loss to figure out why we needed to have more than the first one, we were having a great time on there,,  [


I am completely okay with people posting who their reaper was from the beginning. It would take A LOT of effort to figure out who yours is by process of elimination with near 200 participants.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Just asking for clarification; when we are talking about giving reaper's name, we are talking about when we post what we got right? I plan on making my victim work a little to figure out who I am, though I will leave clues.


----------



## bethene

yes, when we post pictures of what we got, so, how it is handled, I guess , all depends on how each person handles the gift, I always put who it was from in the box,, I am the only one from my area ., so the postage stamp always gives me away,, so , for example, some one who is my victim can post pictures and say it was from me,, Now on the other hand,, if it is BR1MSRON3's victim,, they won't be able to tell cuz they will still be figuring it out! 

I always wanted to be tricky and sneaky, but kinda hard, there are a few from Michigan on here, but only one on my side of the state, moi!


----------



## Tannasgach

bethene said:


> well,, I have 39 unconfirmed pm readings, not sure what the deal is, if people just haven't read their messages, hopefully they do soon, will have to look into that , give 'em a day or two...


bethie, I'm a little confused. Easily done, I know.  Are we supposed to pm you back to confirm we received our victim? I know we send you the shipping info but do we have to confirm that we received a victim?

I'm all for posting the Reaper gifts, with the names, as we receive them. I find it builds excitement and anticipation to those participating.


----------



## GhostTown

I finally decided today, thanks to my lovely wife, what to build for my victim.

I'm going to take something they like, break it, twist it, turn it inside out, re-arrange it into something that I'm sure they never would have thought they would like, paint it, put it in a custom built box, and ship it off.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> bethie, I'm a little confused. Easily done, I know.  Are we supposed to pm you back to confirm we received our victim? I know we send you the shipping info but do we have to confirm that we received a victim?
> 
> I'm all for posting the Reaper gifts, with the names, as we receive them. I find it builds excitement and anticipation to those participating.


when bethe sends the pm, she sends a read receipt with it - so she knows when youve opened it. unless you said 'no do not send cofirmation' (or however its phrased)


----------



## Tannasgach

thanks witchy , so I don't have to do anything, Bethene knows I'm confirmed?


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> thanks witchy , so I don't have to do anything, Bethene knows I'm confirmed?


as long as you sent the RR she does lol


----------



## Kelloween

Wow..I need to find some time...these 7 pm to 7 am are really throwing my energy off..I have all these ideas of what I am going to make my victim and no energy to do them..I am off Sun and Mon..MAYBE then I will get started! I'm glad this is secret or my victim would be soooo worried..lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> yes, when we post pictures of what we got, so, how it is handled, I guess , all depends on how each person handles the gift, I always put who it was from in the box,, I am the only one from my area ., so the postage stamp always gives me away,, so , for example, some one who is my victim can post pictures and say it was from me,, Now on the other hand,, if it is BR1MSRON3's victim,, they won't be able to tell cuz they will still be figuring it out!
> 
> I always wanted to be tricky and sneaky, but kinda hard, there are a few from Michigan on here, but only one on my side of the state, moi!



Thanks for getting back to me. I do want to make it tricky, but not too hard, I don't want them going nuts and giving up on figuring it out.


----------



## Lisaloo

It is a little disconcerting that nearly 40 people haven't confirmed receiving their victims. People are busy though and hopefully they will find time to check in with the forums some time this weekend. I won't have much left in the way of budget, but if there is anyway I can help with any one who's reaper is a slacker, just let me know. I'm sure I can find some extra this or that lying around here.


----------



## Kelloween

I always love when BR1MSRON3' posts right under mine and my quote reads _"Listen to them, the children of the night. What sweet music they make."_ and thenBR1MSRON3 's reads _"Children of the night......shut up!!!"_


----------



## MissMandy

Lisaloo said:


> It is a little disconcerting that nearly 40 people haven't confirmed receiving their victims. People are busy though and hopefully they will find time to check in with the forums some time this weekend. I won't have much left in the way of budget, but if there is anyway I can help with any one who's reaper is a slacker, just let me know. I'm sure I can find some extra this or that lying around here.


I agree. I, too am concerned that so many have not confirmed


----------



## Kelloween

well, I hope I did..I opened it and read it, so I guess I did!


----------



## kab

After all the discussion, I went back to my message (to make sure I wasn't one of the people that hadn't confirmed and to my embarassment, I WAS!)  Further down the page is where the read receipt request was, which I never saw before. I checked the box this time to show that I had read the PM, even though I had read it numerous times. I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## Kelloween

hmmm, I think I was one of them too..so sorry Bethene!


----------



## witchymom

i think too, some people may get the messages in their email (i do) and, for whatever reason, just dont check into the forum frequently, so it never gets read from their inbox... ?


----------



## The Auditor

I'm not worried that there are so many unconfirmed. It does not seem likely that this a siign of people flaking, just a bad design. People aren't seeing the return receipt.


----------



## The Auditor

Sign, not siign


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Sign, not siign


How many drinks so far this evening?


----------



## bethene

well, when I sent the victims, I pressed the read confirmation square, but missed a few, but the ones that I did (now down to 37) should of had a little white square show up that said confirm read or something like that, and you click on the appropriate square, not sure what would happen if you just tried opening the message, if it would then show unconfirmed or what, 
Kab, you were good, you did not do anything wrong, actually the confirmed square is not to show you read it, but to show that the person you were messaging read it,, so no harm no foul,, you are fine! , 

I just figure there are actually people out there for some unknown reason, don't check the forum daily, or multiple times a day like me,, so will not have gotten them, I too get a email that says I have a message, but not sure about every one,, will give them the week end and then figure some other way to contact them,,,, 

am going to be optimistic not even consider that we will need that many rescue reapers!


----------



## MissMandy

Something popped up for me as soon as I opened up the message.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mmmm hot dog soup sorry haven't been on in a while


----------



## moonwitchkitty

4 on this end


MissMandy said:


> How many drinks so far this evening?


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> 4 on this end


There ya go lol


----------



## GhostTown

MissMandy said:


> How many drinks so far this evening?


I'm now sure how to count that. I guess, two shots of whiskey per can one can of diet caffeine coke, there are three cans of coke on the counter so........... *shrug*. I've had 1.5 drinks.


----------



## MissMandy

GhostTown said:


> I'm now sure how to count that. I guess, two shots of whiskey per can one can of diet caffeine coke, there are three cans of coke on the counter so........... *shrug*. I've had 1.5 drinks.


LOL nice try


----------



## witchymom

wondering how to scare the **** out of the girl when she returns home later tonight......


----------



## MissMandy

Does she have a routine when she first gets home?


----------



## GhostTown

MissMandy said:


> LOL nice try


I'm pouring it all into a 52 OZ mug. If I really wanted to press it, I could say I've only had one.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Does she have a routine when she first gets home?


go to her room LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

Dang, for the life of me I can't remember a message received box.  I'm thinking I checked it and was just so excited about getting a victim, I forgot. Bethene, this [email protected] sent you a pm, as if you don't have enough to do already.


----------



## MissMandy

GhostTown said:


> I'm pouring it all into a 52 OZ mug. If I really wanted to press it, I could say I've only had one.


Sure you could say it lol




witchymom said:


> go to her room LOL


So then hide in her room


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Sure you could say it lol
> 
> 
> 
> So then hide in her room


o r you could do what i did to my youngest. place your hanging horror props in dark areas she is sure to go.. have a 6 ft reaper that i put in the boys closet and Aiden opened it up could hear him hit the wall and yell MOMMY GET IT OUT NOW..  
hehehehe 


butter scotch and creamy baileys, mixer shots and 7 Beers so far and i am a light weight... thinking about margaritas mmmmm. but is it worth the hangover?


----------



## trentsketch

I had no clue there was a receipt. I'm already halfway done with my build and I'm just finding out now that Bethene has no clue I got my victim? I'm not liking the PM system right now. No messages saved in your outbox unless you opt in, read receipt placed under the reply box--it's not intuitive at all.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

GhostTown said:


> I'm pouring it all into a 52 OZ mug. If I really wanted to press it, I could say I've only had one.


sweetie pie 11.2Fl ounce per beer equals 1, less your talkin shots mmmmm creamy baileys


----------



## Paulaween

We are supposed to confirm? I didn't know I will get on my computer and do so.Sorry Bethany. I don't remember doing that last year either


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i dont know how to confirm looked at it and i replayed but it will be tomorrow before i ship im going through FEDex kind of mad at my post office as of late.


----------



## GhostTown

moonwitchkitty said:


> sweetie pie 11.2Fl ounce per beer equals 1, less your talkin shots mmmmm creamy baileys



Whiskey..........?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> So then hide in her room


thinking about hiding under her desk - she wouldn't see me till it was too late 




moonwitchkitty said:


> o r you could do what i did to my youngest. place your hanging horror props in dark areas she is sure to go.. have a 6 ft reaper that i put in the boys closet and Aiden opened it up could hear him hit the wall and yell MOMMY GET IT OUT NOW..
> hehehehe


i tried scaring her with victoria last time... it didnt work so well LOL


----------



## MissMandy

Do you have a way to record this, witchy? LOL One time I hid in the shower and scared the hell outta my husband. Kick myself for not recording it!


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Do you have a way to record this, witchy? LOL One time I hid in the shower and scared the hell outta my husband. Kick myself for not recording it!


lol yeah if i do it ill try to remember to set up the camera somewhere


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> How many drinks so far this evening?


None. I was typing on a moving train, with my phone. Pain in the *** to edit with that thing when I screw up (which is all too often).

Lovely happy hour last night, though...the kind that lasts 3 hours....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

GhostTown said:


> Whiskey..........?


yes please  hehehe


----------



## The Auditor

Not to stir things up here too much, but....



bethene said:


> I am still at a loss to figure out why we needed to have more than the first one, we were having a great time on there,,  [


Then why are you starting another one?



bethene said:


> I will be starting the thread for the received gifts and pictures [


Could this thread not suffice for same?


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> None. I was typing on a moving train, with my phone. Pain in the *** to edit with that thing when I screw up (which is all too often).
> 
> Lovely happy hour last night, though...the kind that lasts 3 hours....


On a train....where ya headed?


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> On a train....where ya headed?


Home. Have been in Washington, DC since Wednesday night. Up there for a training class.


----------



## GhostTown

Trains are so cool. We don't have commuter trains in Idaho.


----------



## The Auditor

That bites, Ghost Town. This wasn't a commuter train though, technically...we have those, but they don't yet come to where I live. So this was a regular Amtrak train. I refuse to drive in the District anymore...


----------



## GhostTown

The Auditor said:


> So this was a regular Amtrak train. I refuse to drive in the District anymore...


That is even cooler. Amtrak dumped Idaho in the early 90's.

I guess they were tired of the cowboys and indians throwing potatoes at them. <~~~~ (stereotype joke)


----------



## killerhaunts

OK, not sure if this is the correct thread but my Reaper wanted some more details about my likes.

This year's theme: Haunted Manor
Anything that has to do with a haunted residence would be great. Creepy dolls (regular ones, not devil baby dolls from Spirit :O), paintings, books, cobwebs, pumpkins, jars, skeletons, etc. Gore is OK but no cutesy, please. Homemade always rocks!


----------



## Zombiesmash

Finally got on today and stalked my victim! The stores are finally getting stuff in so I will hopefully finish shopping next weekend and get it shipped!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

GhostTown said:


> That is even cooler. Amtrak dumped Idaho in the early 90's.
> 
> I guess they were tired of the cowboys and indians throwing potatoes at them. <~~~~ (stereotype joke)


I was on the last train through there, actually. 

I come from several generations of railroad workers. My dad was conductor of that last train and I tagged along. The whole Amtrak thing was confusing anyway, really. but that's a long story.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My gift is finished and getting shipped tomorrow! 

I LOVE it...so it's very difficult to say goodbye. lol


----------



## Halloween Princess

GhostTown said:


> I'm going to take something they like, break it, twist it, turn it inside out, re-arrange it into something that I'm sure they never would have thought they would like, paint it, put it in a custom built box, and ship it off.


This interests me greatly. I can't believe some of you are already shipping! I don't mind if it's for me  It would get me in the spirit.

I have to get on it! Tomorrow is my 10 year high school reunion (eek!) and after that's over with I'll be much less stressed & have time to get started.


----------



## nhh

I came, I stalked, I crafted...

Soon my victim soon....


----------



## Hearts1003

I should be sleeping but instead on here wishing I was drinking with you guys. Hmmm..... I do have a bottle of rhubarb wine in the fridge.


----------



## MissMandy

Hearts1003 said:


> I should be sleeping but instead on here wishing I was drinking with you guys. Hmmm..... I do have a bottle of rhubarb wine in the fridge.


That sounds interesting


----------



## Lisaloo

All I have so far are ideas and good intentions. Thankfully the weekend is here and I can get some real work done.


----------



## Rikki

I *think* I'm finished with my victim's gift.....but I believe I'll hold on to it for a bit longer to see if I can find any other little goodies to include!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm done with my victim but, going to wait until somewhere around the first-mid September so it feels more like Halloween.


----------



## sookie

I'm done, I have my victims things and I am so happy with what I found, now I just have to wrap it and send it next week when I get paid. 

So who could my victim be? Only the ghosts hanging out in the graveyard know.. And my puppy(who seems to be enjoying the box on the floor) lol


----------



## trentsketch

I'm doing something so out of my haunting wheelhouse it's not even funny. Yet, I'm loving every minute of it. I could never commit to decorating in the style my victim is after, but I can totally see why people go this direction now.


----------



## MissMandy

I don't understand how so many are already done lol. We just got our victims within the last week! Did y'all just buy stuff without knowing your victim's likes/dislikes?


----------



## kathy2008

NEWBIE QUESTION - When we send our gifts do we tell the recipient who we are? I was planning on doing this but see that some people want to keep it a secret, I guess it's up to me, right? I know I'd like to know.....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> I don't understand how so many are already done lol. We just got our victims within the last week! Did y'all just buy stuff without knowing your victim's likes/dislikes?


I have a lot of work to do, so you're not alone!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

kathy2008 said:


> NEWBIE QUESTION - When we send our gifts do we tell the recipient who we are? I was planning on doing this but see that some people want to keep it a secret, I guess it's up to me, right? I know I'd like to know.....


It is totally up to you. There is no rule on this, if you want them to know, tell them. I am keeping it secret, but I am also throwing clues and will make it somewhat easy to figure out if they pay attention to details. I had a fairly new person last year, so I went ahead and told them.


----------



## NOWHINING

even i didnt know we were suppose to confirm......


----------



## NOWHINING

I am still working on my gifts.... I am hoping to mail out soon too, but first...... hehehehehheheee


----------



## Kelloween

<<still not started...the ideas are here...one more night of work and then off for 2...I will begin..I will begin...


----------



## NOWHINING

Kelloween said:


> <<still not started...the ideas are here...one more night of work and then off for 2...I will begin..I will begin...


SUUUUURRRE! OFC you will!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Didn't get a chance to mail today. Guess it will have to wait until Monday. 

I didn't have anything in mind for my victim. I thought of an idea pretty quickly after stalking and thought it would be a good time to finish before the school craziness of this upcoming week!


----------



## trentsketch

I can't speak for everyone, but I didn't buy a thing until I had my victim. I just got to planning real quick and figured out what I could within the budget and my schedule to please them. I have a good chunk of work left, but I could be finished by tomorrow if everything cooperates.


----------



## Kelloween

Well also I knew if I sent to quick then I would have thought of something better after..so I am putting some thought into it..lol, yeh me...the one who never thinks and just does everything FAST!!


----------



## kmb123

trentsketch said:


> I'm doing something so out of my haunting wheelhouse it's not even funny. Yet, I'm loving every minute of it. I could never commit to decorating in the style my victim is after, but I can totally see why people go this direction now.


I feel the exact same way. I kinda panicked when I first started stalking because my victims style is so far from mine. Now that I'm in the process of making some things, I'm having a blast!


----------



## kathy2008

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is totally up to you. There is no rule on this, if you want them to know, tell them. I am keeping it secret, but I am also throwing clues and will make it somewhat easy to figure out if they pay attention to details. I had a fairly new person last year, so I went ahead and told them.


Thanks Br1m, I have a VERY experienced victim & he won't even know who I am!  Feeling a lot of pressure so I'm just going to do the best I can. 
Is there any chance of raising the limit to $25 next year? Anyone else having trouble staying around $20? I don't craft so I feel at a disadvantage...


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Ok, sculpt one is cast and it actually WORKED! First time trying this exact type of mold, and wasn't without a few hiccups. 

Just needs to fully cure and then I can paint it....and start sculpting #2.


----------



## bethene

no pressures, Kathy, do the best you can, with your victim in mind, and you will be fine, also, thrift stores and garage sales come in handy too! also, what I do is collect things thru out the year, I have a reaper/pay it forward box, now, this year I can't use all of it for my victim, cuz it depends on who I get on what I use, but if I find a clearance super cheap thing, or from the flea market,garage sale, what ever, I buy it to hang on to,

as far as the confirmation thing goes, when you opened you message a white box should of flashed up that said to check the square that you had read the message, if you did not get one, it might be that I forgot to send it to you, I did forget to do it for some people, I have the names listed of those who did not confirm , so no worries, I will contact those people, and if you just missed it, not a big deal, I just want to make sure every one checks and get their victim, I am down to 34 not confirming, so alot of people may only have time to get on here on the week end, so am waiting thru the week end before I do any thing else with it

I am so impressed with every one getting their gifts ready, I got some things gathered together to make,, have a couple more ideas - but still putting it together what I want to do

I will start the picture thread some time next week.


----------



## kathy2008

Thanks Bethe! I did confirm receipt of your message I got a pop up message that I answered. I'm doing the $ store & Craig's List so far. Any chance we could up the total to $25 next year? Just curious, I may change to cards next year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> I don't understand how so many are already done lol. We just got our victims within the last week! Did y'all just buy stuff without knowing your victim's likes/dislikes?


bought/ made stuff that i would like and my Victim just happened to like the same stuff  it shipped out today


----------



## moonwitchkitty

come on over were having Margaritas tonight


Hearts1003 said:


> I should be sleeping but instead on here wishing I was drinking with you guys. Hmmm..... I do have a bottle of rhubarb wine in the fridge.


----------



## witchymom

power went out at 6 am. called power company. they come out - bad main breaker... not their job to fix. 

electrician came hmmm around 9ish? just left now( 7 30pm). finally have power - it needs to be inspected still but electrician was not going to leave me with kids, and hubby... with no power. he'll come out when he finds out when inspector is coming to turn it back off - just temporarily  

thank goodness it was a nice cool day. spent most of it outside watching him work and chatting. nothing else to do, though i did work on my witch head some. OH! and guess what I scored from him? 9 feet of 2.5" PVC pipe! WHOOOOO LOLOL (always a bright side, right?)

i really do love the hum of electricity.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> power went out at 6 am. called power company. they come out - bad main breaker... not their job to fix.
> 
> electrician came hmmm around 9ish? just left now( 7 30pm). finally have power - it needs to be inspected still but electrician was not going to leave me with kids, and hubby... with no power. he'll come out when he finds out when inspector is coming to turn it back off - just temporarily
> 
> thank goodness it was a nice cool day. spent most of it outside watching him work and chatting. nothing else to do, though i did work on my witch head some. OH! and guess what I scored from him? 9 feet of 2.5" PVC pipe! WHOOOOO LOLOL (always a bright side, right?)
> 
> i really do love the hum of electricity.


wow that really sucks


----------



## The Auditor

Glad you're power's back on Witchy. Are y'all getting nailed by the same storm that's drowned Newport News?

1/2 done with my vicgtim. Should have it done in another week or so.


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> wow that really sucks


the $800 that it cost is what sucks..... 



The Auditor said:


> Glad you're power's back on Witchy. Are y'all getting nailed by the same storm that's drowned Newport News?
> 
> 1/2 done with my vicgtim. Should have it done in another week or so.


nope, cool and cloudy all day - drizzled off and on but no real rain (thank goodness- rain and electricians dont mix LOL)


----------



## hallorenescene

witchy, glad your electricity is back on. that would suck having it off. need to do some stuff for my victum. have ideas will travel


----------



## GhostTown

moonwitchkitty said:


> come on over were having Margaritas tonight


My hangover from last night is finally starting to fade.

Do you have salt and limes??


----------



## moonwitchkitty

GhostTown said:


> My hangover from last night is finally starting to fade.
> 
> Do you have salt and limes??


sure do 
i have been lucky enough to only have one hangover but that was due to alcohol poisoning, the slow comfortable screws had less and less orange juice come midnight that night wowzers


----------



## witchymom

i dunno who's pouring the drinks, but after the day i had, i sure do need one! (or 8)


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i am  we have Jose Cuervo salt and the limes, goes great with Mexican food night..


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> i am  we have Jose Cuervo salt and the limes, goes great with Mexican food night..


i had a 'tv dinner' (frozen, microwave lol) and i dont care what the drink is LMAO


----------



## bethene

well, at the moment I am drinking a Seagrams Escapes in black cherry fizz, I am a light weight I know, but dang, they sure do taste yummy!

as far as the 25 bucks goes, we will have to have a vote next year, just before the sign up, and anything goes, but Kathy, you also could go a bit over the 20 if you needed to , you can tell a few people do, as long as it is semi close, we do not want a 12 dollar gift, or a 40 dollar gift, we want them sorta equal, so if what you want to get your victim is a bit more, go for it~


----------



## Teresa M

I was debating between having a Lime-a-rita or a blue velvet cupcake left over from my daughter's baby shower. The cupcake won out!


----------



## JustWhisper

Enjoying a very nice glass of sparkling wine, and debating on which of my recent projects I am working on to pass on to my victim. They were both created with my victim in mind, but I can only send one of them. So I have everything else finished and ready to ship. As soon as I finish this last project I will pack it all up and maybe ship it out. Or maybe wait. Or not. Or yes. We'll see.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> well, at the moment I am drinking a Seagrams Escapes in black cherry fizz, I am a light weight I know, but dang, they sure do taste yummy!


Am I the only one who remembers when wine coolers were made out of wine and good old Bartles and James?


----------



## Hilda

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Am I the only one who remembers when wine coolers were made out of wine and good old Bartles and James?


ROFL It's funny you should mention that!! I was doing Yankee Candle reviews and there is the candle Cranberry Ice that I said in my review smells just like the Berry Bartles & Jaymes wine cooler!!! WOW! Have not had one of those in AGES!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

JustWhisper said:


> Enjoying a very nice glass of sparkling wine, and debating on which of my recent projects I am working on to pass on to my victim. They were both created with my victim in mind, but I can only send one of them. So I have everything else finished and ready to ship. As soon as I finish this last project I will pack it all up and maybe ship it out. Or maybe wait. Or not. Or yes. We'll see.


Oh just go ahead and send your victim one... and send me one! You'll feel great about it!!


----------



## Kymmm

I used to love the Bacardi Breezers.. now, I'd rather have a Bacardi Limon and Sprite.. MmmmMMmmmmM.. I still haven't gotten the main gift for my victim. They have proven to be a bit of a challenge.. but I just went through my craft box and came up with a few "Freebies" I can throw together..


----------



## frogkid11

kmb123 said:


> I feel the exact same way. I kinda panicked when I first started stalking because my victims style is so far from mine. Now that I'm in the process of making some things, I'm having a blast!


Well, I guess that means I am not your victim afterall given our styles are ao alike :-(


----------



## MissMandy

Boy did I miss a lot being away for most of the day  Folks with hangovers, more drinking tonight, power going out....good grief. Good news, I got some stuff for my victim today. Question: there was something I was thinking of sending my victim, but I'm afraid to because it's liquid. Does anyone recommend a certain kind of container that seals really good?


----------



## ter_ran

*The heavy duty industrial ziplock bags or "Lock n Lock" types of tupperware containers depending on the size.. Best of luck in finding the right waterproof packaging. *


----------



## Secret Reaper

Since it is growing nearer the time for folk to send out their gifts to their lucky victims, I thought to put this here now and hope everyone sees it. 

There are some who wish to keep the 'Secret' in Secret Reaper. Those who for whatever reason, enjoy not letting their victim know who they are. The problem with that seems to be that people want to thank their reaper... but can't get a 'you're welcome' back because the person wishes to retain anonymity. This leaves them feeling a little bit like their thanks are unheard or worse, uncared about. 

To aid this issue, if you wish to retain the illusion, but still respond to your victim's thanks, send this name a PM, and I will tell you how to access the name so you can respond without letting the proverbial cat out of the bag. Thus "Secret Reaper" can be both gracious, and mysterious.


----------



## nhh

Ah, I heart the secret reaper!! 

A couple weeks ago I picked up at pricey item on sale for like 3 bucks. I knew I could use it for my victim with a couple of alterations based on what they like. So, my unsuspecting victim.... WIth an addtional .47 cents spent today... One item in that reaper box is so totally awesome! I'm so excited it looks perfect.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Boy did I miss a lot being away for most of the day  Folks with hangovers, more drinking tonight, power going out....good grief. Good news, I got some stuff for my victim today. Question: there was something I was thinking of sending my victim, but I'm afraid to because it's liquid. Does anyone recommend a certain kind of container that seals really good?



I keep mine in a flask!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ok, the deadline for shipping is like 22 days from now. I really hope to have it sent by the first, but I got a lot of work to do to make it personal. I am beginning to panic with all the talk of shipping now. I don't want my victim to feel forgotten!


----------



## dee14399

Got something for my victim today! Gotta love those cheap thrift store finds that are just AWSOME!! Hope my victim likes it as much as I do


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I bought my victim a couple of gifts today! What a cool idea to throw in something local, I plan on doing it, I just have to come up with something. Hmm, a tape measure to measure out a mile above sea level? No. A John Denver CD? Blech, no. Can you mail Coors? This requires more pondering.


----------



## nhh

dee14399 said:


> Got something for my victim today! Gotta love those cheap thrift store finds that are just AWSOME!! Hope my victim likes it as much as I do


Those are the very best!!!! Congrats on the fine.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I miss a few days and I miss out on a lot!  I can't wait to do some shopping this week. I do have a few things but I need to find that "something" to pull it all together.


----------



## Tannasgach

If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?


I think most folks on here wouldn't mind at all. Especially if they do a haunt. Thrift store/ yard sale finds are what makes a haunt more realistic.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Tannasgach said:


> If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?


*Well If I'm your victim by all means send as many thrift store finds as you like!!! I need to go check my likes and dislikes to make sure I put that in there. I happen to know you can get Fabulous deals at thrift stores and have no problem receiving them hint hint *


----------



## MissMandy

ter_ran said:


> *The heavy duty industrial ziplock bags or "Lock n Lock" types of tupperware containers depending on the size.. Best of luck in finding the right waterproof packaging. *


I wouldn't even attempt sending this stuff in a ziplock bag LOL I can imagine it getting everywhere 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I keep mine in a flask!


Not that kinda liquid, BR1M


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*[email protected]#m Looks like the likes and dislikes thread has been closed! Ok well for anyone who might be wondering...SPOOKI DOESNT MIND THRIFT STORE FINDS. Of course everyone knows the usual glittered piece is welcome but don't think for one minute I don't appreciate a good old fashioned 2 dollar candlestick that I can turn into something FABULOUS!  Just saying. 

BTW I believe I know who my reaper is...again JUST SAYING....Oh and my victims box is getting ready, just have a few more touches and off it will go but what direction nobody knows*


----------



## chinclub

MissMandy said:


> Boy did I miss a lot being away for most of the day  Folks with hangovers, more drinking tonight, power going out....good grief. Good news, I got some stuff for my victim today. Question: there was something I was thinking of sending my victim, but I'm afraid to because it's liquid. Does anyone recommend a certain kind of container that seals really good?


Not sure how much liquid you are talking about but what about a mason or pickle jar. Something already made to hold liquid. Then stick that inside a large ziplock just in case.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

nhh said:


> Ah, I heart the secret reaper!!
> 
> A couple weeks ago I picked up at pricey item on sale for like 3 bucks. I knew I could use it for my victim with a couple of alterations based on what they like. So, my unsuspecting victim.... WIth an addtional .47 cents spent today... One item in that reaper box is so totally awesome! I'm so excited it looks perfect.


*
Me Me Me!!! I just know its for ME right??? Tell me tell me tell me!!! I promise not to tell a soul you let the cat out of the bag! Promise I do...girlscout promise and pinky swear!!!!!*


----------



## sookie

Tannasgach said:


> If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?



I think it would depend on the condition of used. If the person was a prop builder they may be able to use it. I do new items and make things especially for them. It's a personal preference I think. You can always check out their profile and posts to see what they like or how they decorate.

There are quite a few people who would enjoy something found at a store or consignment shop.


----------



## chinclub

I too love Thrift store finds and my victim is getting a TON of them as fillers. I am still looking for the main gift. We have nothing in our little town so I need to drive about an hour to Charleston. Hopefully I can get there this week and then get mine shipped out by the weekend.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Secret Reaper said:


> Since it is growing nearer the time for folk to send out their gifts to their lucky victims, I thought to put this here now and hope everyone sees it.
> 
> There are some who wish to keep the 'Secret' in Secret Reaper. Those who for whatever reason, enjoy not letting their victim know who they are. The problem with that seems to be that people want to thank their reaper... but can't get a 'you're welcome' back because the person wishes to retain anonymity. This leaves them feeling a little bit like their thanks are unheard or worse, uncared about.
> 
> To aid this issue, if you wish to retain the illusion, but still respond to your victim's thanks, send this name a PM, and I will tell you how to access the name so you can respond without letting the proverbial cat out of the bag. Thus "Secret Reaper" can be both gracious, and mysterious.



*I for one am telling my victim in the package who I am as their assigned REAPER! I know in the past Ive always appreciated the Reaper letting me know who they are and I really hope my reaper lets me know who they are. hint hint AGAIN  Now I thought Bethene wanted us all to wait to thank our reapers on line until everyone received their package does anyone know if that is correct????
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

chinclub said:


> I too love Thrift store finds and my victim is getting a TON of them as fillers. I am still looking for the main gift. We have nothing in our little town so I need to drive about an hour to Charleston. Hopefully I can get there this week and then get mine shipped out by the weekend.


*OOOOOH CHarleston!! There is tons of good stuff there....Maybe Im your victim???? Its me isn't it???? It is I know it!!!! YAY Im getting a reaper package from Charleston! Woot Woot! (spooky goes flying off to tell her friends her package will arrive soon) *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Am I the only one who remembers when wine coolers were made out of wine and good old Bartles and James?


*LMAO I remember Bartles and James LOL. Remember those old guys who did the commercial. OMG you just brought me WAAAAAY back*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mystikgarden said:


> I miss a few days and I miss out on a lot!  I can't wait to do some shopping this week. I do have a few things but I need to find that "something" to pull it all together.


*Im having a hard time keeping up with all of you guys! Everytime I come on Ive missed like 7 pages of conversations. Guess Ill have to make an effort to get on here more often. *


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LMAO I remember Bartles and James LOL. Remember those old guys who did the commercial. OMG you just brought me WAAAAAY back*


Rocking on the porch!


----------



## Hilda

Something local?

My victim is going to be disappointed... because they are going to get a big lump of COAL!! Muhahaahaaa Sorry! That's it! I'm in the heart of Pennsylvania coal country!

Orrrrrr perhaps something from Dunder Mifflin Paper Company in Scranton, PA. That's pretty famous. Oh wait... that's just ficticious. LOL


----------



## lmz319

I am having so much fun with this!! I don't want to wish time away but I almost can't wait to do it again next year! LOL 

At first I was nervous, my victim has slightly different tastes than I do so I wasn't sure I'd be able to get the perfect gifts (don't most of us worry about that, though?) Since I'm doing some homemade things it was a challenge to try something new, but I'm really glad I had the opportunity. I ended up liking the gift so much I made something similar for myself!

I could probably finish up and ship out this week but I think I'll wait...drag it out a bit. Let them suffer...! LOL


----------



## chinclub

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OOOOOH CHarleston!! There is tons of good stuff there....Maybe Im your victim???? Its me isn't it???? It is I know it!!!! YAY Im getting a reaper package from Charleston! Woot Woot! (spooky goes flying off to tell her friends her package will arrive soon) *



Oh wow, I didn't think about something local from Charleston! I was thinking big Halloween item. Thanks for the idea. I will certainly get something local from Charleston while I am there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Tannasgach said:


> If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?


as long as you clean it up they are none the wiser.  my victims gift had a mixture of thrift finds, ebay find, 1 tree finds,and a hand made item barly hit the 20 dollar limit..  was sent out yesterday


----------



## spookyone

NOWHINING said:


> Not much where I am from unless you count the "weed" soooo NO!


ha or moonshine so theres a DOUBLE NO..... hummm lump of coal.. naw... cant send animals or liguids sry humans.. must think of something "local" goes to corner and works on victim gifts muehahahhaha


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> Not sure how much liquid you are talking about but what about a mason or pickle jar. Something already made to hold liquid. Then stick that inside a large ziplock just in case.


That's what I was thinking too. I'll have to think about it. I'm still nervous LOL



Spookilicious mama said:


> *I for one am telling my victim in the package who I am as their assigned REAPER! I know in the past Ive always appreciated the Reaper letting me know who they are and I really hope my reaper lets me know who they are. hint hint AGAIN  Now I thought Bethene wanted us all to wait to thank our reapers on line until everyone received their package does anyone know if that is correct????
> *


I'm the same way. I like letting my victim know because I like to know too  And I believe bethene is still trying to decide how to work that this year. Last year we were suppose to wait to thank our reapers, but then due to waiting, some forgot to come back to say their thank yous. Plus with a lot more peeps this year, it will probably be even more confusing


----------



## badgirl

Tannasgach said:


> If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?


I think most of would be happy. Especially me as I love nothing more than finding a unique or vintage thrift store treasure!


----------



## badgirl

Yahoo! School is cancelled tomorrow (screams the happy teacher)!!! Hurricane warning means I might just get some SR gift work completed.


----------



## chinclub

MissMandy said:


> I'm the same way. I like letting my victim know because I like to know too  And I believe bethene is still trying to decide how to work that this year. Last year we were suppose to wait to thank our reapers, but then due to waiting, some forgot to come back to say their thank yous. Plus with a lot more peeps this year, it will probably be even more confusing


Maybe we should thank our reapers through private message. That way they get a personal Thank-You but noone else has to know. But still post pictures on the thread because I want to see what everyone got!!!


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> Maybe we should thank our reapers through private message. That way they get a personal Thank-You but noone else has to know. But still post pictures on the thread because I want to see what everyone got!!!


That's pretty much what we did last year. A few forgot and ended up naming their reaper before we were suppose to, but just about everyone personally thanks their reaper privately. I think the "issue" is coming back to let everyone else know who their reaper was. I love seeing what everyone got, but personally, I also love knowing who got who!


----------



## Kelloween

_If your victim doesn't specify "thrift shop finds okay" in their post, do you think it's still all right to send something "used"?_

wow, come to think of it I didn't mention thrift store items and I am the "thrift item store queen"! so, if anyone has me..don't think it will be a problem!


----------



## Tannasgach

badgirl said:


> Yahoo! School is cancelled tomorrow (screams the happy teacher)!!! Hurricane warning means I might just get some SR gift work completed.


As long as your electricity stays on , (I know mine will probably be out) but it may add a cool creep factor to work on props by candlelight. Stay safe badgirl.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

finally checked my mail box from yesterday, received a envelope with only my name on it, with a note card on the inside that says "don't" very mysterious... LOVE a good mystery.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

badgirl said:


> Yahoo! School is cancelled tomorrow (screams the happy teacher)!!! Hurricane warning means I might just get some SR gift work completed.



*THis happy teacher is screaming right along with you!! Woo Hoo!*


----------



## trentsketch

Turns out I have some instinctual voodoo going on with this other haunting style I'm working in. Makes me wonder if I missed my true calling. If the first project I pulled together happened that smoothly without burns, cuts, spills, and frustration, what the heck am I doing beating props into submission every year in my style? 

I mean, I love what I do, but if I were just starting out for the first time now and experimenting with style, I'd go full bore in this new direction with no regrets.


----------



## JustWhisper

chinclub said:


> Maybe we should thank our reapers through private message. That way they get a personal Thank-You but noone else has to know. But still post pictures on the thread because I want to see what everyone got!!!


That is what we did last year and then, like Mandy said, a lot of the Reapers never got credit for the awesome gifts they created. People posted pics and everyone ooohed and aaawed over it, but never knew who made it or sent it. Some people went back later and added the name of their reaper, but most did not.


Badgirl, everything here was cancelled for tomorrow, and then today after the storm prediction moved it way to the west of us they cancelled the cancellation. LOL So life as usual here. Which is good.

Trent, can't wait to see what you banged out there for your victim.

Well, I hope none of you think you are surprising anyone. A lot of you have pretty much either given away who your victim is (but only to your victim), or if you were going to keep your identity a secret, the local gift will be a pretty good hint. Especially if you already said on here what you are sending. Just saying...

Shipping tip: If you are trying to remain anonymous don't ship from your hometown, don't put your name OR address on a return label, and don't post a pic of the package you just shipped on here.


----------



## badgirl

Spookilicious mama said:


> *THis happy teacher is screaming right along with you!! Woo Hoo!*


No snow days here---so we hunker down in our jammies for hurricane days! Be safe all my HF Florida haunters


----------



## frogkid11

Working on my "repurposed/handmade" reaper gift today and listening to the soundtrack of the Haunted Mansion - what a fantastic way to spend a Sunday. I only hope that my victim likes the gift as much as I have had planning and creating the gift.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I hit a couple Walgreens today to see if there was anything out, and one location had put all of last year's leftovers out at 50% off. I was able to get myself and my secret reaper some killer stuff! With these additions the package is together and will be shipped next week!


----------



## Teresa M

What is wrong with this picture? For some reason, I did not eat lunch at work today (so, now I am hungry); my husband and I are both chefs, yet, as soon as I walked in the door, I grabbed a bag of TrailMix and sat down a the computer to catch up on this thread! LOL

I have figured out most of my gift; I bought a couple of "new" iems for filler at a community yard sale, I am going to send something that I made a number of years ago (I made several and really like them, but I am ready to part with one) and now I just have to figure out how to make the main item that my victim would like! I have never made one but would like to learn how, so... 

OK, now that I just ate a half a bag of Trail Mix, I need to get something to drink!


----------



## Kelloween

omg..can't get started.......


----------



## bethene

I believe I am going to start the thread for received gifts in the next day or so, and if you know who your victim is, you may say so, it will not be as secret, but then the person sending the gift gets full credit!

Brim,, don't panic about the shipping thing, with so many people joined, the small amount that actually have conversations and are shipping , are a drop in the bucket, your victim will be fine and not worry, 
I can't imagine not joining in all the fun and teasing, it makes the whole experience so much better! 

I actually am not started either, well, got a few things out of my reaper stash, and a couple of things out of the to do box to make , and the rest is just brainstorming~


----------



## Kelloween

lol, thanks Bethene, that made me not feel so bad..I will get it done!


----------



## Hilda

JustWhisper said:


> Shipping tip: If you are trying to remain anonymous don't ship from your hometown, don't put your name OR address on a return label, and don't post a pic of the package you just shipped on here.


AH HAAAA!!!!! Sooooooo..... have I been good or bad?!?!


----------



## Hollows Eva

oh man!!! To late again. dangit.. I had so much fun with this last year as a halloween -virgin, so i wanted to be in again this year. Is there gonna be a second round again? ( plz say yes lol)


----------



## kmb123

frogkid11 said:


> Well, I guess that means I am not your victim afterall given our styles are ao alike :-(


Ya never know frogkid11, I could just be posting all these "my victims style is so opposite of mine" posts to throw you off.


----------



## chinclub

Hollows Eva said:


> oh man!!! To late again. dangit.. I had so much fun with this last year as a halloween -virgin, so i wanted to be in again this year. Is there gonna be a second round again? ( plz say yes lol)


Yep, there will be a round two.


----------



## sookie

Did they change their mind and decide to do it afterall? I had seen a post they weren't doing the 2nd one this year (I think) That's awesome if they are still doing it


----------



## frogkid11

kmb123 said:


> Ya never know frogkid11, I could just be posting all these "my victims style is so opposite of mine" posts to throw you off.


TOUCHE' !!!! Good play!


----------



## The Auditor

sookie said:


> Did they change their mind and decide to do it afterall? I had seen a post they weren't doing the 2nd one this year (I think) That's awesome if they are still doing it


JW stepped up and said she'd do it this year.


----------



## The Auditor

So, have a little problem. The Deduction found part of my victim's gift. 

D: Daddy, what's this?
A: It's an X that's going to my Halloween friend
D: Oh.
A: Do you like it.
D: Yes. I want to keep it. But I know I can't. (sad face)
Note: This is not exactly a little girl-type item. But then, The Deduction isn't your normal little girl...


A: Well, maybe the Great Pumpkin will bring you one.


----------



## terri73

Well I have made 3 different things for my victim. Now the nerves are setting in. What if they open it and think "what the heck is this cheap crap.". Last year I bought everything and really did nothing on my own this year I wanted to be a little more personal. 

Sigh....i just don't know.


----------



## chinclub

Auditor, you give that little angel my gift and make me another!!!

Terri, I know what you mean. I was going to make something for mine and chickened out.


----------



## The Auditor

terri73 said:


> Now the nerves are setting in. What if they open it and think "what the heck is this cheap crap."



I promise I won't.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I been having so much fun stalking. I gots my gifts planned out for my precious victim! One started, but need to go to the store and pick up a few more things to finish it. Blah! Forgot about the local item. I need to do some research as I have only been in TN for 4 yrs. not sure what is "local" besides country music. Ack! There is a good local farmers market that sells local made jelly and jams. Might check into that. Hmmm

Oh and I don't mind thrift store/yard sale finds! Love a good bargain! And I love homemade stuff! 

So excited!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

trentsketch said:


> Turns out I have some instinctual voodoo going on with this other haunting style I'm working in. Makes me wonder if I missed my true calling. If the first project I pulled together happened that smoothly without burns, cuts, spills, and frustration, what the heck am I doing beating props into submission every year in my style?
> 
> I mean, I love what I do, but if I were just starting out for the first time now and experimenting with style, I'd go full bore in this new direction with no regrets.


funny you should say so i'm making voodoo dolls to give away during our Halloween camp trip


----------



## lmz319

Gah!! I just got the "I feel like you have projects in every corner of this house!" from my husband. Yeah, I kinda do. (Uh, hello...only 66 days left...)

In my defense he wasn't supposed to be home until Friday but was able to come home for a few hours before heading out again. Why bother to pick it all up and get it out again tomorrow, right?! I've gotta keep my reaper gifts out and accessible so I can finish up and ship them out!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

terri73 said:


> Well I have made 3 different things for my victim. Now the nerves are setting in. What if they open it and think "what the heck is this cheap crap.". Last year I bought everything and really did nothing on my own this year I wanted to be a little more personal.
> 
> Sigh....i just don't know.


Don't sweat it. Homemade is the best, I am sure your victim will love it! I think for the price, you can make a much nicer gift (unless you just get a great deal which some people do!)


----------



## terri73

I have one thing to get later this week and while I'm in a town with a ups store I'm gonna try to get it sent out. Once it's gone there's no reason for me to set here and worry if they like it cause it will be too late.


----------



## Ophelia

Whew! You all have been so busy on here!

Things are a less fun sort of busy here, I've really only had time to lurk. Every time I had a post just about ready to go, I got pulled away, so I gave up for a few days.

I can't believe how on top of things some of you are! Sending out packages already! Unfortunately for my victim, I am not at all there. I am crafting some items for the gift, and other than a few nights ago, have not had the opportunity or frame of mind to properly work on them. I really hope the gift will be enjoyed.

We all stress so much on whether or not our victim will like it, but we also tell everyone who expresses that same feeling not to worry. Funny, isn't it? 

I've also noticed that the Secret Reaper is just one long session of stalking. First, we stalk the sign-up and likes/dislikes threads, then we stalk our inboxes once sign-ups have closed. After that, we stalk our victim(and others, to throw off the scent). Once our gift is sent out, we stalk the shipping provider, to make sure the package is delivered. Finally, we stalk the reaped thread(and possibly inboxes again) to see what everyone got, and to hopefully find out what our victim thought of our work. For the truly deviant among us, we do it all over again for SR II. Or, by then, we're utterly exhausted and take a year to recover. All of this in the midst of preparing, decorating, celebrating, etc. this year's holiday! We're just a giant group of masochists that have a stalking fetish. 

Anyway, I'm at this odd point where I should have lots of time to work on my projects(SR and non-SR), but it's just not quite working out that way. Thursday night I thought I was getting Braxton Hicks contractions, only to have things get a little more funny Friday. After calling the doctor, they are thinking it was preterm labor signs, and told me to take it easy. So, my butt has seen a lot of couch time the last few days. However, DH went out of town Friday, so I have no one to help out with DD or the house. It's been pretty awesome. I've got an appointment tomorrow, so we'll see what is said then. All I know is that my little shopping trip today wasn't the best idea, although everything had been good for the last day.  I didn't even get most of what I had planned or hoped to get, so it was doubly not worth it.

To my dear Victim: Do not worry, you will get your gift. It just may be a bit closer to the deadline than originally planned!


----------



## IshWitch

moony_1 said:


> I am! I think I was the one that started that whole local thing haha I've got some maple syrup and maple lollies to put in mine, but that's above and beyond the 20$ limit.


I love the "local" idea, and mine is free!!! So won't effect the cost at all and will actually help with packing 'cuz I am going to put Spanish Moss in mine (if there is any left after Isaac blows us away tomorrow with his squalls  ) 
I am desperately trying to create a cohesive set of gifts, I have too many ideas!


----------



## kmb123

frogkid11 said:


> TOUCHE' !!!! Good play!


Checkmate!  By the way frogkid11, are you participating in the Pay it Forward Surprise? I knew nothing about it until yesterday, it's actually pretty neat. It's just another way for all of the kind Halloween loving folks here on the forum to do something nice for each other. That way, if we didn't get each other (not that I'm saying I didn't get you or anything) we could still send something outside of Secret Reaper. Here's the link to sign up: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/102264-pay-forward-new-improved.html



lmz319 said:


> Gah!! I just got the "I feel like you have projects in every corner of this house!" from my husband. Yeah, I kinda do. (Uh, hello...only 66 days left...)!


Funny, I got that tonight too. Right when hubby walked into the garage and heard Midnight Syndicate blaring from the speakers, saw me covered in multiple colors of paint, with the classic red wine purple lips and teeth Halloween grin on my face. Poor guy, he just said, "as long as you're having fun dear" and closed the door and went back inside. I swear he thinks I'm a total nut job. 




Ophelia said:


> I've also noticed that the Secret Reaper is just one long session of stalking. First, we stalk the sign-up and likes/dislikes threads, then we stalk our inboxes once sign-ups have closed. After that, we stalk our victim(and others, to throw off the scent). Once our gift is sent out, we stalk the shipping provider, to make sure the package is delivered. Finally, we stalk the reaped thread(and possibly inboxes again) to see what everyone got, and to hopefully find out what our victim thought of our work. For the truly deviant among us, we do it all over again for SR II. Or, by then, we're utterly exhausted and take a year to recover. All of this in the midst of preparing, decorating, celebrating, etc. this year's holiday! We're just a giant group of masochists that have a stalking fetish. !


I just read this and died laughing. Oh how true it is, and we are only half way through the process. This is my first year participating in SR, but I can truly say that I am a stalking machine. I find myself stalking people other than my victim, reading into their every post, thinking, "maybe I'm their victim. Wait, maybe not 'cause they mentioned their victim likes clowns. Or maybe I am their victim and they're just saying that to throw me off." Oh the stress of the whole thing!


----------



## nhh

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Me Me Me!!! I just know its for ME right??? Tell me tell me tell me!!! I promise not to tell a soul you let the cat out of the bag! Promise I do...girlscout promise and pinky swear!!!!!*




You are too smart for your own good. Hehehehehhheeee


----------



## Christina22

I am so excited! I am going shopping for my victim next week  can't wait!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Talia wanted to help me make some gifts.


----------



## nhh

Hollows Eva said:


> oh man!!! To late again. dangit.. I had so much fun with this last year as a halloween -virgin, so i wanted to be in again this year. Is there gonna be a second round again? ( plz say yes lol)


I believe yes there will be. I think it was JW that volunteered to start that one up.

The call of candy corn is strong isn't it?


----------



## Teresa M

Ophelia said:


> Whew! You all have been so busy on here!
> 
> Things are a less fun sort of busy here, I've really only had time to lurk. Every time I had a post just about ready to go, I got pulled away, so I gave up for a few days.
> 
> I can't believe how on top of things some of you are! Sending out packages already! Unfortunately for my victim, I am not at all there. I am crafting some items for the gift, and other than a few nights ago, have not had the opportunity or frame of mind to properly work on them. I really hope the gift will be enjoyed.
> 
> We all stress so much on whether or not our victim will like it, but we also tell everyone who expresses that same feeling not to worry. Funny, isn't it?
> 
> I've also noticed that the Secret Reaper is just one long session of stalking. First, we stalk the sign-up and likes/dislikes threads, then we stalk our inboxes once sign-ups have closed. After that, we stalk our victim(and others, to throw off the scent). Once our gift is sent out, we stalk the shipping provider, to make sure the package is delivered. Finally, we stalk the reaped thread(and possibly inboxes again) to see what everyone got, and to hopefully find out what our victim thought of our work. For the truly deviant among us, we do it all over again for SR II. Or, by then, we're utterly exhausted and take a year to recover. All of this in the midst of preparing, decorating, celebrating, etc. this year's holiday! We're just a giant group of masochists that have a stalking fetish.
> 
> Anyway, I'm at this odd point where I should have lots of time to work on my projects(SR and non-SR), but it's just not quite working out that way. Thursday night I thought I was getting Braxton Hicks contractions, only to have things get a little more funny Friday. After calling the doctor, they are thinking it was preterm labor signs, and told me to take it easy. So, my butt has seen a lot of couch time the last few days. However, DH went out of town Friday, so I have no one to help out with DD or the house. It's been pretty awesome. I've got an appointment tomorrow, so we'll see what is said then. All I know is that my little shopping trip today wasn't the best idea, although everything had been good for the last day.  I didn't even get most of what I had planned or hoped to get, so it was doubly not worth it.
> 
> To my dear Victim: Do not worry, you will get your gift. It just may be a bit closer to the deadline than originally planned!


When is your due date? My daughter is not due until Sept. 13, but we think that it is going to be any day now! Luckily, she is only ten minutes away, so I am helping when I can. She also has a 13 month old! I am convinced that she is going to have him on Wed. because that is the one day that I CAN NOT leave work! I don't know what I will do, if it really is then! Well, as I keep telling my daughter, take it easy! Listen to the Dr! How often do you have permission to not be doing much of anything?  Good luck to you!


----------



## katshead42

I absolutely love the secret reaper fun! I just started working full time at my job and classes start Tuesday so it's been hard to find time to craft. Rest assured my wicked little victim I will take care of you.


----------



## GhostTown

I'm waiting until the 14th or 15th to send my victims package out. I don't NEEED the extra time, but it I'm going to use up every bit allowed to make sure I get everything exactly the way I want. I kind of panicked getting my victim on the very last day. The time is so short as it is. I would usually like a week to plan and sketch some ideas out, a week to gather materials, and three to four to build, and maybe an extra week to think about it.... lol.

This is my first year with SR, but it seems to be very BANG! BANG! in the time frame.


----------



## LadySherry

Dear victim,
I will let you know that I am working on making your gift and trust me when I say it is exactly what you asked for. I have stalked you big time and I think you will be pleasantly surprised that I granted your wish. You have also mentioned that you would like to know who your reaper was....I will tell you but you will have to search the box for my identity(it will be somewhere in the box but not easy to find). Please know that I fully enjoyed having you as a victim. 
Lady Sherry


----------



## IshWitch

Teresa M said:


> When is your due date? My daughter is not due until Sept. 13, but we think that it is going to be any day now! Luckily, she is only ten minutes away, so I am helping when I can. She also has a 13 month old! I am convinced that she is going to have him on Wed. because that is the one day that I CAN NOT leave work! I don't know what I will do, if it really is then! Well, as I keep telling my daughter, take it easy! Listen to the Dr! How often do you have permission to not be doing much of anything?  Good luck to you!


Our daughter had their little guy a couple days after their baby turned 16 mos! So much for "a light dose of the pill while you are nursing" but they are both sweet little boys. Unfortunately the now 20 mos old is getting an early case of the terrible twos and kicked the 4 mos old in the head yesterday. I get to babysit Wed., say a prayer for me! LOL

I think my victim is kind of hard this year because they like everything! 
Well, except glitter and and movie characters and some other stuff just like me. Too many options, darn it, I like it when they have a theme that I can focus on! 


I hope my reaper sends me some cool masks, I am in desperate need of more faces. I lose a couple every year to age and the FL heat destroying the latex. I have absolutely loved everything I've gotten over the years, so know that whatever I get, I won't be disappointed!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

IshWitch said:


> Our daughter had their little guy a couple days after their baby turned 16 mos! So much for "a light dose of the pill while you are nursing" but they are both sweet little boys. Unfortunately the now 20 mos old is getting an early case of the terrible twos and kicked the 4 mos old in the head yesterday. I get to babysit Wed., say a prayer for me! LOL
> 
> I think my victim is kind of hard this year because they like everything!
> Well, except glitter and and movie characters and some other stuff just like me. Too many options, darn it, I like it when they have a theme that I can focus on!
> 
> 
> I hope my reaper sends me some cool masks, I am in desperate need of more faces. I lose a couple every year to age and the FL heat destroying the latex. I have absolutely loved everything I've gotten over the years, so know that whatever I get, I won't be disappointed!



*They don't like glitter???? [email protected]#n well that means I am certainly not your victim  Thats ok  I hear you about the Florida heat! Though we got no heat here now and tons of RAIN, how about you?? I like you have also loved everything Ive ever received from my Reaper! Just thinking about it makes me all anxious and now I can not wait to get my Reaper gift
*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Is it to late to sign up for this ?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

LadySherry said:


> Dear victim,
> I will let you know that I am working on making your gift and trust me when I say it is exactly what you asked for. I have stalked you big time and I think you will be pleasantly surprised that I granted your wish. You have also mentioned that you would like to know who your reaper was....I will tell you but you will have to search the box for my identity(it will be somewhere in the box but not easy to find). Please know that I fully enjoyed having you as a victim.
> Lady Sherry


 *ITS ME! I know it!! ITS ME ITS ME ITS ME!!! I will search the box and I WILL FIND YOU! YAAAY my gift is coming and being made! Woot Woot!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

katshead42 said:


> I absolutely love the secret reaper fun! I just started working full time at my job and classes start Tuesday so it's been hard to find time to craft. Rest assured my wicked little victim I will take care of you.


*Awwwwl thank you! I appreciate the fact that you are so busy but still will have time to take care of lil ol me! YAY my gift is going to be awesome!! Woot Woot! Thanks Katshead42 you are the best! *


----------



## GhostTown

I don't think my Reaper is stalking me, as I've seen no evidence of it. If they are, they are as sneaky about it as I am.


----------



## IshWitch

Spookilicious mama said:


> *They don't like glitter???? [email protected]#n well that means I am certainly not your victim  Thats ok  I hear you about the Florida heat! Though we got no heat here now and tons of RAIN, how about you?? I like you have also loved everything Ive ever received from my Reaper! Just thinking about it makes me all anxious and now I can not wait to get my Reaper gift
> *


We are being dumped on! I am about 20-30 miles from the gulf and 70 miles north of Tampa, so non-stop rain right now. 
BUT if it wasn't for the fact I am waiting for ups to send a tortilla press back (how does a cast iron thing get broken and the box isn't damaged! grrr, shipping us crap that was packaged already broken, so mad!!!) I would be out in the rain hitting the thrifts on my day off! It is killing me so if I can tear myself away from HF (haven't even been going on fb! LOL) I will do a little house cleaning and more decorating!

Wish I was your reaper Spookalicious! I could so rock your world! I saw some purple ribbon the other day and you came immediately to mind!!!
Want to join us FLHaunters for a group trip to HHN at Universal on Sept 28th? PM me.


----------



## LadySherry

Ishwitch...... I could be your victim.....ooooo how exciting.... I guess I will find out soon....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Spookilicious mama said:


> *They don't like glitter???? [email protected]#n well that means I am certainly not your victim  Thats ok  I hear you about the Florida heat! Though we got no heat here now and tons of RAIN, how about you??
> *


We are under a tornado warning right now. Have enjoyed the rain otherwise with my morning sumatra!


----------



## IshWitch

LOL! maybeeeeeeeeeee LadySherry!

I was really surprised, while reading the likes and dislikes thread how many people don't care for the modern movie characters. I love the classics, Freddie, MM and Jason just don't do anything for me.


----------



## MissMandy

Took me a whole cup of coffee to catch up with this thread lol. I love everything that's going on! All the stalking, planning and plotting. I'm dying for everyone to start recieving their gifts and posting pix


----------



## GhostTown

People in Idaho watch the news and see hurricanes taking place on the East Coast and the Gulf. It is very much like watching a meteor shower bombard an alien planet 300,000 light years away. It's difficult to even try and fathom that sort of destruction, year after year after year, and we're just glad that we don't have to deal with it here.


----------



## IshWitch

GhostTown said:


> People in Idaho watch the news and see hurricanes taking place on the East Coast and the Gulf. It is very much like watching a meteor shower bombard an alien planet 300,000 light years away. It's difficult to even try and fathom that sort of destruction, year after year after year, and we're just glad that we don't have to deal with it here.


You just get them in the winter, when you have the blizzards. Hard for us to fathom that when we are deciding on whether or not we need a sweater to go for a walk.


----------



## badgirl

Well this Tropical Storm is just lovely---I'm out on my cleaned-off-in-case-of-hurricane porch spray painting part of my SR gift and the sun is shining!


----------



## Creep Master

I was born and raised in Fla but moved to Tenn about 15 years ago so I know what a Hurrican can do, best of luck to all you haunters down in that area. I hope its just rain and no strong wind or flooding. CM


----------



## GhostTown

IshWitch said:


> You just get them in the winter, when you have the blizzards. Hard for us to fathom that when we are deciding on whether or not we need a sweater to go for a walk.


Idaho doesn't get blizzards either, really. We have mountains that get snow, but rarely are there hazardous conditions, especially in the populated areas. Keep in mind that there are 1.5 million people in Idaho (85% of us live in the Southern high desert part of the state), and 19 million in Florida.


----------



## Kelloween

I just posted in another thread..it looks like its heading for us again...just 7 years almost exact hurricane Katrina hit..I stayed through Rita..it was terrible, I lost my house of 17 years and the aftermath was awful due to the fact nobody was prepared for it to reach so high up into Louisiana..I keep praying please please don't pick up speed!! Be safe everyone!


----------



## Ophelia

*kmb123*- I am trying to be as vague as possible, so as not to give anything away. Hopefully my victim will not be able to read anything into one of my posts! 

*UnOrth*- Talia definitely has the makings of a fantastic haunter! Those were so cute! I think the green one is my favorite. 

*Teresa*- I'm due 30 Sept. I'm trying to take it easy, but even with permission it's difficult when it's just DD and I. She's 2 1/2 and extremely active. When DH is home, he'll run her down in the evenings, since he's got the energy. I also try to get out with her, but it just doesn't always happen. I think you're right on when your grandbaby will show, they're psychic about those kinds of things! 

*LadySherry*- Oooh! I think I mentioned wanting to know who my Reaper was, maybe it's me! Of course, I say this ignoring the fact that I am also not the only one to have said so. 

Good luck with the babysitting, *IshWitch*! If you feel the need, you are more than welcome to come up here and do some more!  I don't mind the some of the modern characters, but I don't incorporate them into my decor. The new, new ones I will admit to not being my style. I used to love a good gory flick, but even these have gone past what I like.

*Saki.Girl*- Sign-ups are closed for this one. However, there will be a second round coming up soon, keep an eye out!

*BR1M*- Hang on tight, and don't let my gift blow away! 

*Spooki*- Don't worry, I'll make sure there will be plenty of glitter when I send your gift. It may take a few years, though! 

*GT*- Having moved around a lot, I've experienced a little. Some earthquakes, but none that caused damage, since we were in a kind of protected area. No hurricanes yet, we haven't made it to that part of the country. You're right though, it's a little mind-boggling seeing that sort of thing on the news, and trying to wrap your head around the fact it's reality for those going through it.

*badgirl*- I take it you're still mourning the fact there was no school today? 

Well, thanks to this forum and this thread, I'm starting to regain my humor. It was not a good morning, that's for sure. Hopefully, the afternoon will be better, but I'm not really expecting it to be. DD's going to be shorted on her nap in one way or another, and I can't avoid it. Which also means tonight will probably also be awesome. I'm about ready to request that DH have a bottle of wine ready for me to drink at the hospital after I have this baby(assuming he's in town). I'll be ready, and I think I deserve it!  Yes, I know it wouldn't be allowed, and I'm not going to actually want it at that moment, but still....


----------



## Ophelia

*Kelloween*- I'm so sorry to hear you were one of those affected by Katrina. I'll keep you in my thoughts with this one!


----------



## Kelloween

thank you Ophelia!


----------



## badgirl

Yes, LA has received more than it's far share of beatings. You guys hunker down and stay safe. 


Ophelia said:


> *Kelloween*- I'm so sorry to hear you were one of those affected by Katrina. I'll keep you in my thoughts with this one!


----------



## LawP

Lady Arsnic said:


> I bought my victim a couple of gifts today! What a cool idea to throw in something local, I plan on doing it, I just have to come up with something. Hmm, a tape measure to measure out a mile above sea level? No. A John Denver CD? Blech, no. Can you mail Coors? This requires more pondering.


Lady A - maybe we can trap some wildfire smoke in a jar for our victims.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

What a wasted morning! Went to my local mail place. Ha! What a joke! Our post office is quite a drive, but I went over and my gift was still over $40 to send parcel post! 

I'm so happy with my gift, but I already went over the price limit slightly and thought I better just bring it home and rethink the whole thing. While I enjoy making something for my victim, it may be better just to buy something and have it sent from the online store. I'll send my little goodies in a small package.

Hmmm....


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> What a wasted morning! Went to my local mail place. Ha! What a joke! Our post office is quite a drive, but I went over and my gift was still over $40 to send parcel post!
> 
> I'm so happy with my gift, but I already went over the price limit slightly and thought I better just bring it home and rethink the whole thing. While I enjoy making something for my victim, it may be better just to buy something and have it sent from the online store. I'll send my little goodies in a small package.
> 
> Hmmm....


check ups and fedex - my gift last year was going to be close to $40 to send usps but was only 15 sent via ups


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

UPS was first. Even with my FedEx account, USPS was the cheapest. :/


----------



## lmz319

Pumpkinprincess said:


> What a wasted morning! Went to my local mail place. Ha! What a joke! Our post office is quite a drive, but I went over and my gift was still over $40 to send parcel post!
> 
> I'm so happy with my gift, but I already went over the price limit slightly and thought I better just bring it home and rethink the whole thing. While I enjoy making something for my victim, it may be better just to buy something and have it sent from the online store. I'll send my little goodies in a small package.
> 
> Hmmm....


I don't know how large your items are, but have you looked into the Regional Priority boxes? I was VERY happy to find that my gifts will fit in a box that will only cost $7 to ship and I figured it would cost at least twice that, if not more. There are some weight limitations but they have some nice options.


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> UPS was first. Even with my FedEx account, USPS was the cheapest. :/


eww yuck


----------



## witchymom

maybe break it down into a couple of flat rate boxes?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Nope, just one HUGE prop. Don't know what I was thinking. I've even cut down the box to fit the prop leaving enough room for padding. 

I spent about the same on shipping last year and my victim never acknowledged my gift, so I'm a little gun shy spending so much. Not that I need a big thank you or anything, but I never even know he/she received it.


----------



## witchymom

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Nope, just one HUGE prop. Don't know what I was thinking. I've even cut down the box to fit the prop leaving enough room for padding.
> 
> I spent about the same on shipping last year and my victim never acknowledged my gift, so I'm a little gun shy spending so much. Not that I need a big thank you or anything, but I never even know he/she received it.


well ummmm if its coming to me... THANK YOU YOU'RE THE BEST


----------



## witchymom

and very rude for them not to acknowledge it :/


----------



## kmb123

Pumpkinprincess said:


> What a wasted morning! Went to my local mail place. Ha! What a joke! Our post office is quite a drive, but I went over and my gift was still over $40 to send parcel post!


Any idea of the approximate weight of your box?

I too am very concerned with shipping costs as my gifts combined are pretty heavy. It's been one of those things that has been looming in the back of my mind but I've been trying not to think about it. I have a few more days before I'll be ready to ship, hope I don't go into sticker shock when I get to the post office.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

It wasn't the weight, it was the dimensions of the box and where it was going. I guess living in the middle of nowhere doesn't help. 

I've been online shopping the last hour or so and I think I found a good alternative. I hate that it will not a personal touch from me, but free/reduced shipping is hard to pass up.


----------



## GhostTown

Jeez.... to bad I'm not your victim, seeing as I'm not all that far from ya. Why don't you just send it to me anyway and get your victim sumthin' real nice........ and small.


----------



## Hollows Eva

nhh said:


> I believe yes there will be. I think it was JW that volunteered to start that one up.
> 
> The call of candy corn is strong isn't it?


yeahssssssssss as YOU got me hooked on those last year, being my totally fantastic and not so secret reaper.I still have dreams of their sticky sweet ummh.. drool....taste.... ( oh and a certain clown in a box has a keyrole again this year muarharhar)


----------



## chinclub

There is another way..however you would have to get Bethene to help coordinate with your victim. I have a friend who makes and sells huge wooden cages. She ships via greyhound bus and says it is pretty cheap. Not sure the exact price but it might be worth checking into.


----------



## Paulaween

Kelloween.. i am saying a prayer Isaac stays a cat1 and that you all fair out ok. 
I was born down in New Orleans. The last of my family left after Katrina. Stay safe


----------



## BR1MSTON3

It drives me nuts to be trying new things, have them work and be really happy and want to share but can't 'cause it is secret!


----------



## LawP

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It drives me nuts to be trying new things, have them work and be really happy and want to share but can't 'cause it is secret!


Awwww, Brim, I already know you're my Reaper....go ahead....share....


----------



## MissMandy

Dear rain, please hold off until my victim's gift is done drying!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> maybe break it down into a couple of flat rate boxes?


even with the flat rate boxes they always find a way to do bad things to you if you get my drift  ours doesn't even care about customer service. so i almost always send FEDEX


----------



## bethene

I am sorry for the high cost people are finding for shipping,, I know it is hard,, have spent a lot some years too, I have no hints to help keep the cost done, so sorry,


----------



## JustWhisper

Hilda said:


> AH HAAAA!!!!! Sooooooo..... have I been good or bad?!?!


Bethene, don't read this post. LOL.

I thought perhaps you finally found the LAST clue you were going to get when you made the comment on CFC. And for those wondering or confused this has nothing to do with the Secret Reaper. Sorry.


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia - preterm labor is nothing to mess with. I know it's challenging with a 2 1/2 year old kidlet, but please take it as easy as possible. Granted, this close to the end there isn't as much to worry about, but still.... I'm sure your victim won't mind if things are a little late because of this.


----------



## The Auditor

And on another note...oh look, there's Brim's old bush. It looks lonely. Think I'll crawl under it....ah, yess......


Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
Whiskey yer the devil
Your leading me astraaaaaaaayyyyy
O'er hills and mountains
And to Amerikay
Your sweeter, stronger, decenter
Your spunkier than teaaaaaaaaaa
Oh whiskey you're me darlin drunk or soooooberrrrrr

*hic*


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> And on another note...oh look, there's Brim's old bush. It looks lonely. Think I'll crawl under it....ah, yess......
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> Whiskey yer the devil
> Your leading me astraaaaaaaayyyyy
> O'er hills and mountains
> And to Amerikay
> Your sweeter, stronger, decenter
> Your spunkier than teaaaaaaaaaa
> Oh whiskey you're me darlin drunk or soooooberrrrrr
> 
> *hic*


Lmao! You are such a goober


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> And on another note...oh look, there's Brim's old bush. It looks lonely. Think I'll crawl under it....ah, yess......
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> Whiskey yer the devil
> Your leading me astraaaaaaaayyyyy
> O'er hills and mountains
> And to Amerikay
> Your sweeter, stronger, decenter
> Your spunkier than teaaaaaaaaaa
> Oh whiskey you're me darlin drunk or soooooberrrrrr
> 
> *hic*


Both the tune and the reference have me thinking I need to open the Bushmill's!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Lmao! You are such a goober


Guilty as charged! And would ye have me any other way? 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Both the tune and the reference have me thinking I need to open the Bushmill's!



A capitol idea, my good man, simply capitol! Set 'em up, let us drink to your health, wealth and marvelous taste in foilage!


----------



## Teresa M

IshWitch said:


> Our daughter had their little guy a couple days after their baby turned 16 mos! So much for "a light dose of the pill while you are nursing" but they are both sweet little boys. Unfortunately the now 20 mos old is getting an early case of the terrible twos and kicked the 4 mos old in the head yesterday. I get to babysit Wed., say a prayer for me! LOL


That is what happened to my daughter! This time she is getting her tubes tied after. Oh, dear; I am NOT looking forward to the terrible twos, even with the Grandkids! I will probably babysit on Thursday, that is when I am off again; it will only be one though! I haven't worked up the nerve to keep two at a time yet. LOL Between my daughter and my two stepsons, we have three Grandchildren. The other two are 2 months and 2 months & 3 three weeks! And now one due any day!


----------



## Teresa M

> [*Teresa*- I'm due 30 Sept. I'm trying to take it easy, but even with permission it's difficult when it's just DD and I. She's 2 1/2 and extremely active. When DH is home, he'll run her down in the evenings, since he's got the energy. I also try to get out with her, but it just doesn't always happen. I think you're right on when your grandbaby will show, they're psychic about those kinds of things!


I can understand that, Tori is only 13 months and she is exhausting! In a good way, though! I try to help my daughter when I can but I know she constantly overdoes it. As for Wed., yeah, not only will I not be able to leave work, but my husband and I are supposed to go see Meatloaf Wed. night after work! So, I just know that is going to be the day! LOL


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Guilty as charged! And would ye have me any other way?



I bet you go to renaissance fares


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I bet you go to renaissance fares


Not since 1995 I believe - my one and only excursion to a faire.

You lose. Pay up.


----------



## IshWitch

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Nope, just one HUGE prop. Don't know what I was thinking. I've even cut down the box to fit the prop leaving enough room for padding.
> 
> I spent about the same on shipping last year and my victim never acknowledged my gift, so I'm a little gun shy spending so much. Not that I need a big thank you or anything, but I never even know he/she received it.


Did you tell bethene? What did you ship last year? a single prop as well?


----------



## IshWitch

Pumpkinprincess said:


> It wasn't the weight, it was the dimensions of the box and where it was going. I guess living in the middle of nowhere doesn't help.
> 
> I've been online shopping the last hour or so and I think I found a good alternative. I hate that it will not a personal touch from me, but free/reduced shipping is hard to pass up.


Can you add a gift note inside from the site? Then have it say SR #1 and have a separate card or even small cheap box with the a personal note or such for SR #2?


----------



## IshWitch

The Auditor said:


> And on another note...oh look, there's Brim's old bush. It looks lonely. Think I'll crawl under it....ah, yess......
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> Whiskey yer the devil
> Your leading me astraaaaaaaayyyyy
> O'er hills and mountains
> And to Amerikay
> Your sweeter, stronger, decenter
> Your spunkier than teaaaaaaaaaa
> Oh whiskey you're me darlin drunk or soooooberrrrrr
> 
> *hic*


Awesome! I was actually singing along in my head as I read the words. Love that song!


----------



## IshWitch

Teresa M said:


> That is what happened to my daughter! This time she is getting her tubes tied after. Oh, dear; I am NOT looking forward to the terrible twos, even with the Grandkids! I will probably babysit on Thursday, that is when I am off again; it will only be one though! I haven't worked up the nerve to keep two at a time yet. LOL Between my daughter and my two stepsons, we have three Grandchildren. The other two are 2 months and 2 months & 3 three weeks! And now one due any day!


Wow! In 3 yrs Christmas is going to be wild at your house! Poor little Jacob, he is at the age where he should be having the world revolve around him for at least a year, but he has to share the limelight. Brayden is into cooing and smiling and it is so hard to not focus all on him, he is so adorable! But on the downside, that kid cries if he isn't held, plus never naps, and Jacob has taken note. If the baby starts crying it gets on J's nerves as well, you can just tell, and then picking him up gives him the attention that J is trying to get and he is starting to act out. 
Lord give me strength! LOL


----------



## IshWitch

Well, I don't care who my SR is, just as long as they put something in the gift to tell me who they are. I would be sad if I got my gift and no name from who it is from.


----------



## JustWhisper

The sign up page for the Secret Reaper II is up. Please read the entire opening post before responding. Please don't feel rushed. You have plenty of time for sign ups. Enjoy the first Secret Reaper before you jump in.

I have a few ideas who my reaper is. But I won't dwell on it or read too many of these posts. LOL. Because i may be way off, and I don't want to know ahead of time. I don't care if you tell me in the package or make me figure it out. As long as you tell me if I can't figure it out. But no one has stumped me yet. Maybe you can be the first.


----------



## hallorenescene

ohpelia, you better chill a little. don't need you over doing it. 
unorth, how cute is that. little shrunken heads. right?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I have been spending time stalking profiles when it dawned on me, I have yet to check who's been stalking mine!


----------



## zombies_everywhere!

is anyone else having a hard time coming up with an idea for their victim? i see so many of you shipping your stuff already and i still have no idea what to make/buy! anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

zombies_everywhere! said:


> is anyone else having a hard time coming up with an idea for their victim? i see so many of you shipping your stuff already and i still have no idea what to make/buy! anyone else having the same problem?


 did your victim give you a lot of specifics for likes and dislikes?


----------



## nhh

JustWhisper said:


> I have a few ideas who my reaper is. But I won't dwell on it or read too many of these posts. LOL. Because i may be way off, and I don't want to know ahead of time. I don't care if you tell me in the package or make me figure it out. As long as you tell me if I can't figure it out. But no one has stumped me yet. Maybe you can be the first.




I keep telling you I'm not your reaper, I'm not your reaper..... Oh wait, or am I??? Hahahahah


----------



## Ophelia

Ooh, *LawP*! The wildfire smoke in a jar makes me wonder if there's a way to make one of those apothecary/potion type jars and have it look like there's smoke in it. It could be called Dragon's Breath, or some such thing... Of course, it's probably already been done, and I'm just being a dork.

*Pumpkinprincess*, that's really rough about the shipping. I know some people last year were talking about shipping to and/or from business addresses and saving that way, but I know that most of us can't do that(like me). Best of luck to you, I'm sure your victim will understand and know you still put a lot of thought into them.  It can be a bummer not being acknowledged, but the best we can do is follow the tracking. If it's marked delivered, and you don't hear anything from Bethene, you can pretty well bet it made it. Sometimes life gets in the way, and they may have been busy at the time, then never realized they hadn't said anything.

*kmb123*, None of my items last year were particularly heavy, but I certainly packed my flat rate box as much as I could. For me, that was the best price.

*BR1M*, just a few more weeks, then you can shout it from the rooftops! I haven't bothered checking to see who's stalking me since my first time. It was a wasted effort, as I never found out who my Reaper was. I put all of my Scooby skills to the test, trying to figure it out, too.

Thanks, *Auditor*.  Things have eased up plenty, and if any day were to set me off, it would have been today, lol! I'll be as good a girl as I can be. 

*Teresa M*, your family sounds a bit like DH's side of the family right now. My SIL was due today, I'm up next in a month, and one of his cousins is due in Nov./Dec. She will likely go early, as she's currently on bedrest in the hospital because her water broke almost 2 weeks ago. Everything is looking good so far, though(Thank goodness!). Ours was planned, but not. We have troubles, so while we plan for one, we never really know when it will actually happen. It certainly saves on birth control costs(if they didn't wreak havoc on my system in the first place)! Have fun watching Meatloaf!

*IshWitch*, I grew up in a large blended family(In fact, I think that the new Brady Bunch producers got their idea from me  ), and there were a bunch of grandkids. They usually seemed to come in clusters, and also were usually the same gender. Needless to say, my parents bought in bulk for each group. We'd have 3-4 of a specific Barbie, another 2-3 of a remote controlled truck, a few Raggedy Anns and Andys(always for the first Christmas), and the like. As far as attention, I really don't see DD adjusting well to that one for a long time. She's only just now willing to share me with our cats!

Thanks, *Hallo*. I'm trying, I really am! You should see the state of the house, it's my proof! 

*zombies*- Don't worry, you've still got a good amount of time. It can be hard, since the stores have little to offer at the moment. Just keep working on it, and I'm sure something will jump into your head, and you'll be able to run with it! 

Well, today was a seriously crappy day. It did not get better as time went on, as I'd hoped it would. There are only two good things about it that I can think of: 1. My doctor's appointment went well(even though I had a very long wait), and there were no signs of contractions, and 2. DD is in bed, and I'm about to go there as well. Which means this day is officially over!!! Many thanks to this forum for just being here, it's been my decompression area a few times today.


----------



## Kelloween

I know what I am wanting to do and make..just can't get with it..lol, right now i am watching the darn weather hoping we have still power after wednesday


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> And on another note...oh look, there's Brim's old bush. It looks lonely. Think I'll crawl under it....ah, yess......
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh
> Whiskey yer the devil
> Your leading me astraaaaaaaayyyyy
> O'er hills and mountains
> And to Amerikay
> Your sweeter, stronger, decenter
> Your spunkier than teaaaaaaaaaa
> Oh whiskey you're me darlin drunk or soooooberrrrrr
> 
> *hic*



*LOL! This made my morning *


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Not since 1995 I believe - my one and only excursion to a faire.
> 
> You lose. Pay up.


I didn't bet anything, so double


----------



## chinclub

You guys are way to witty at 8 in the morning. I want to go back to bed!  Soooo Sleepppyyyy


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> You guys are way to witty at 8 in the morning. I want to go back to bed!  Soooo Sleepppyyyy


I've been up since 5:30....I wanna go back to bed too lol


----------



## chinclub

Well, I am dragging myself off to work. Lots of chinchilla cages to clean. Be back later. **yawns and looks for coffee***


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I didn't bet anything, so double


ALWAYS a loophole...sigh....


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Couldn't find my preferred clay for sculpt 2 and the new clay cracked. Trying to repair.


----------



## The Auditor

IshWitch said:


> Awesome! I was actually singing along in my head as I read the words. Love that song!



 Glad SOMEbody appreciates me...unlike others (Mandy )


----------



## The Auditor

UnOrthodOx said:


> Couldn't find my preferred clay for sculpt 2 and the new clay cracked. Trying to repair.


Oh that stinks!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

UnOrthodOx said:


> Couldn't find my preferred clay for sculpt 2 and the new clay cracked. Trying to repair.


I am new to clay and found that problem with cracking. What is your preferred clay?


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Glad SOMEbody appreciates me...unlike others (Mandy )


Did I ever say that? Noooooooo. I happen to LIKE the renaissance! I even dress up sometimes when I go


----------



## hallorenescene

ish, i thought i was your victum, but then you lost me at....don't have a theme. i have a theme.


----------



## trentsketch

My projects are complete. Now I just need to figure out how to ship them.

I should have thought of that before. Multiple boxes seems like the best bet. I'll go to my local shipping place and see what they suggest. Stupid hollow projects, being all not dense and stuff.


----------



## GhostTown

IshWitch said:


> Well, I don't care who my SR is, just as long as they put something in the gift to tell me who they are. I would be sad if I got my gift and no name from who it is from.


I'm not putting my name on mine gift, but there will be a major clue if the victim happens to wonder from whence it came.


----------



## kab

I'm super excited! I'm packing everything up today to ship. I hope my victim likes what I did.  I've stalked and stalked and I think I came up with the perfect gift.  YAY!


----------



## moony_1

I didn't even know we could see who the most recent visitors to our page were...whoops! My victim probably knows for sure then! Hahaha I fail at this game haha


----------



## LadySherry

Moon your still good. Several of the reaper have jumped on others pages just to throw people off.


----------



## moony_1

Haha thanks! Ahh well, even of they'd in our it's me the gift will be a surprise! I have the one part that haven't made mention of  hahaha and other small items too


----------



## GhostTown

I think I figured out who my Reaper is.


----------



## GhostTown

.... and I believe I know what they are sending me.


----------



## chinclub

I am totally clueless. But then, what's new about that!


----------



## LadySherry

Dang Ghost you found me out or did ya?


----------



## NOWHINING

I was talking to Spookyone the other day about adding a local gift and I was telling her for the life of me I couldn't think what to add. Then she said. "MOTHMAN!" I was like duh!!! Sooooo, I have something to add to my S.R. gifts. 



Hilda said:


> Something local?
> 
> My victim is going to be disappointed... because they are going to get a big lump of COAL!! Muhahaahaaa Sorry! That's it! I'm in the heart of Pennsylvania coal country!
> 
> Orrrrrr perhaps something from Dunder Mifflin Paper Company in Scranton, PA. That's pretty famous. Oh wait... that's just ficticious. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

i know who this gifts belong too! Nah! Nah! Nah! Nah!!!!! :d



beautifulnightmare said:


> i been having so much fun stalking. I gots my gifts planned out for my precious victim! One started, but need to go to the store and pick up a few more things to finish it. Blah! Forgot about the local item. I need to do some research as i have only been in tn for 4 yrs. Not sure what is "local" besides country music. Ack! There is a good local farmers market that sells local made jelly and jams. Might check into that. Hmmm
> 
> oh and i don't mind thrift store/yard sale finds! Love a good bargain! And i love homemade stuff!
> 
> So excited!


----------



## MissMandy

Omg y'all are so evil. Reminds me of my husband who ruins every dang surprise I try to do for him! lol


----------



## creeperguardian

i cant wait to get to party city this week for my victim


----------



## creeperguardian

MissMandy said:


> Omg y'all are so evil. Reminds me of my husband who ruins every dang surprise I try to do for him! lol


hahah reminds me of my dad when ever me an my mom try to keep a surprise from him


----------



## terri73

I haven't a clue who my reaper is. Lol. I'm just excited to see whatever it is. 

Anyone have any good packing suggestions? USPS totally ruined my poor victims gifts last year. So what should I pack it with?


----------



## LadySherry

Terri------If I am your victim you can use bubble wrap. I use that stuff alot in my props.It works great for filling in and blisters.


----------



## trentsketch

I'm clueless about my reaper, too. The last ten people to visit my profile are the ten most active people in this thread.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I am really liking what I am making, I might not send it! This is part of your gift victim;


----------



## kmb123

Count me in for being clueless on who my reaper is too. I kinda like it that way though...adds to the fun! 

If I get my package and there's still no trace of who my reaper is, now that will be pure torture!


----------



## witchymom

i dont try to figure mine out, either. 

more fun to be surprised


----------



## GhostTown

I'm tied into the Google Earth satellite system right now, and have zoomed into my Reaper's very home so I can watch them put the finishing touches on my gift. Quite interesting..... interesting indeed. Them Googles is amazin'.


----------



## LawP

GhostTown said:


> I'm tied into the Google Earth satellite system right now, and have zoomed into my Reaper's very home so I can watch them put the finishing touches on my gift. Quite interesting..... interesting indeed. Them Googles is amazin'.


Crap! Ghost - you scared the heck out of me. Stop with the big brother stuff or I'll give your gift to someone else!


----------



## MissMandy

GhostTown said:


> I'm tied into the Google Earth satellite system right now, and have zoomed into my Reaper's very home so I can watch them put the finishing touches on my gift. Quite interesting..... interesting indeed. Them Googles is amazin'.


You're taking the whole stalking thing to an unhealthy level lol


----------



## GhostTown

I've got no clue who my Reaper is. I haven't even checked to see if I've been followed. Hell, if someone has followed me I've probably either pissed them off, or scared them away by now.


----------



## sikntwizted

This hurricaine thing needs to finish so I can complete my reaper gift!


----------



## Ophelia

GhostTown said:


> I'm tied into the Google Earth satellite system right now, and have zoomed into my Reaper's very home so I can watch them put the finishing touches on my gift. Quite interesting..... interesting indeed. Them Googles is amazin'.


So *GT*...Did I look as uncomfortable as I later felt, sleeping with a cat on me?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

terri73 said:


> I haven't a clue who my reaper is. Lol. I'm just excited to see whatever it is.
> 
> Anyone have any good packing suggestions? USPS totally ruined my poor victims gifts last year. So what should I pack it with?


i did do bubble wrap with mine since there are two breakable pieces inside, and one carefully handmade item, not to mention the fillers


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Well, I sent off my gift. Now to start hanging out on the gift thread. See you all there!!!


----------



## spookyone

GhostTown said:


> I'm tied into the Google Earth satellite system right now, and have zoomed into my Reaper's very home so I can watch them put the finishing touches on my gift. Quite interesting..... interesting indeed. Them Googles is amazin'.


goggling that with earth satelite is CREEEEEEEEEEEEEPPY STALKER !!!!!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hahahahahhahah still creepy


----------



## bethene

OMG, Ghost town! too funny!!!!!!!! 

I feel like such a slacker with people already shipping! man, need to get busy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Well, I sent off my gift. Now to start hanging out on the gift thread. See you all there!!!


has the gift thread been started already?


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> has the gift thread been started already?


Yes, bethene started it


----------



## spookyone

aw no worries bethene im in the same spot as u .. ive started but im still working on it as i go and when time allows (im back in school uuugggghhhhh already hating homework heheh...)


----------



## obcessedwithit

ok, finally got some shopping in, just one thing to finish to add to the mystic of the gift and out the door it goes............. some where into a magical witchy world far away, under a full moon...............................where the fog rolls in densely....baa.............hahaha

on another note I have been doing some stalking with google maps and see the exact loction of my victim's witchy cottage, has any one else tried this. You can get some ideas from checking out the property...........just saying....a little detective work goes a long way


----------



## sookie

MissMandy said:


> Yes, bethene started it


Is it in this forum? I can't find it yet?

Nevermind I found it


----------



## Kymmm

I think I am done purchasing everything.. I decided on the main gift and now just need to put finishing touches on the "extra's" that I'm throwing in. Victim, I hope you will enjoy all the goodies that will be on their way to you soon.. but, if not, feel free to be a re-gifter.. pass it along on the Pay It Forward thread.. I won't be offended! 
A few more days.... and a package will be on its way.... but...... to where??????


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I went to store and got one of the things I needed to work on my current projects for my precious victim but I forgot to get the other thing that I needed. Blah my scatter brain...... Ohhhhhhh look he's got whiskey! What was I talking about? 

Must not been too important or it will sneak back up on me again!


----------



## ajbanz

Just finished a gift for my victim. I love this time of year.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

beautifulnightmare said:


> I went to store and got one of the things I needed to work on my current projects for my precious victim but I forgot to get the other thing that I needed. Blah my scatter brain...... Ohhhhhhh look he's got whiskey! What was I talking about?
> 
> Must not been too important or it will sneak back up on me again!


that takes 'ooo shiny object' to a whole new level!


----------



## moony_1

Blah. I hate living so far away from everything.  I want to buy the "fillers" for my reapers gift but nowhere ha their Halloween stuff out yet :,(


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> I've been up since 5:30....I wanna go back to bed too lol


I was already at work (and working) by 5:30! Worked just about 14 hours and have to be back in at 4:00 tomorrow morning! I was just getting caught up on this thread, now going to jump in the shower and then going to bed. Probably another 14 hour day tomorrow and then it is Meatloaf time; so, I won't be back til Thursday. Night all!


----------



## nmcnary17

Ok! SR I wanted to add to my like list in case you need some more ideas.

anything for outdoor graveyard
skeleton hands
big skulls heads
halloween lights
cauldron


----------



## nhh

Kymmm said:


> I think I am done purchasing everything.. I decided on the main gift and now just need to put finishing touches on the "extra's" that I'm throwing in. Victim, I hope you will enjoy all the goodies that will be on their way to you soon.. but, if not, feel free to be a re-gifter.. pass it along on the Pay It Forward thread.. I won't be offended!
> A few more days.... and a package will be on its way.... but...... to where??????


Oh I know I will love everything you send me.


----------



## nhh

GhostTown said:


> .... and I believe I know what they are sending me.


Nice try, you have no idea what I'm sending you....

Oops...


----------



## NOWHINING

BR1MSTON3 said:


> that takes 'ooo shiny object' to a whole new level!


Theres whiskey? And shiny objects? Where?!


----------



## Zombiesmash

I just sealed and addressed my box. It'll be at the post office in about 9 hours! Good night all.


----------



## MissMandy

It's blowing my mind how people are already sending. I don't remember gifts going out this early last year?


----------



## Hearts1003

spookyone said:


> aw no worries bethene im in the same spot as u .. ive started but im still working on it as i go and when time allows (im back in school uuugggghhhhh already hating homework heheh...)


I hear ya on school and homework spookyone.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

NOWHINING said:


> Theres whiskey? And shiny objects? Where?!


As long as we don't see a ZOMG!! Whiskey lolcat, we are ok!


----------



## samhainschimera

The two things I ordered for my victim have arrived! Now I need to hit a certain shop for some spooky extras, I'm very glad my victim has similar (which means awesome!) taste.


----------



## MissMandy

I suppose I should stop hanging around in my bloomers until I've received my reaper's gift. Nothing worse than having to make a mad dash to look for pants when the doorbell rings


----------



## ALKONOST

Any word on the Secret Reaper's "like and dislikes" thread? The original one still looks like it's closed.

Thanks!


----------



## MissMandy

AudenB said:


> Any word on the Secret Reaper's "like and dislikes" thread? The original one still looks like it's closed.
> 
> Thanks!


The mods closed it down due to too many SR threads going on at once. I'm sure you can still view it, just no more posting there.


----------



## Ophelia

JW is seeing about getting it reopened for SR II. No other word on it yet, though.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i cant seem to find the page for people receiving there Reaper gifts


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> i cant seem to find the page for people receiving there Reaper gifts


i think for the sake of conciseness, maybe were supposed to post here. im not sure anyone has received theirs yet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my victim will be receiving his tomorrow.  just want to make sure they get it


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> my victim will be receiving his tomorrow.  just want to make sure they get it


oooo is it me? is it me????????????


----------



## GhostTown

Hope my reaper sends me a bottle of good gin, and I hope it arrives soon. Been one of those days.


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> i cant seem to find the page for people receiving there Reaper gifts


I believe it's on page 3 (or was last time I looked). But I don't think anyone has posted their yet. Probably soon though! I think some peeps will be receiving their packages soon


----------



## The Auditor

NOWHINING said:


> Theres whiskey? And shiny objects? Where?!


Over here. Might have rum too. Oh wait...it's gone...

(Go ahead. Say it. You know you want to)


----------



## The Auditor

Picture thread

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ial-pictures-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html

Of course the easiest thing would be to bump it, but that's not allowed, and I'm actually in the mood to be good for a change (why yes, I am feeling a bit under the weather, how did you know?)


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Picture thread
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ial-pictures-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html
> 
> Of course the easiest thing would be to bump it, but that's not allowed, and I'm actually in the mood to be good for a change (why yes, I am feeling a bit under the weather, how did you know?)


Lay off the rum and ya might feel better


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Lay off the rum and ya might feel better



Hmm.

Totally not worth it.


----------



## badgirl

Secret Reaper Lesson #213---Do NOT drink rum and use E600 unless you want to become part of your Secret Reaper Gift.


----------



## BR1MSTON3




----------



## The Auditor

br1mston3 said:


>


bravo!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Good heavens. I need to find Everclear 190 proof grain alcohol. No idea if anyone carries it around here


----------



## witchy46

I should be shipping my Victims gifts Friday, Yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Good heavens. I need to find Everclear 190 proof grain alcohol. No idea if anyone carries it around here


Um, why do you NEED everclear?


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Was going to post 
But forgot
So what's the point?
I guess it was lost.


----------



## kmb123

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Um, why do you NEED everclear?


My victim is going to think I was drinking everclear while making their gift. Holy glue gun snafu...


----------



## badgirl

I'm beginning to think that an adhesive intervention may be necessary....and bravo Brim. I would applaud you but I have no fingertips left.


----------



## kmb123

badgirl said:


> I'm beginning to think that an adhesive intervention may be necessary....and bravo Brim. I would applaud you but I have no fingertips left.


Adhesive intervention is much needed at my house. I am officially without thumb prints after tonight.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Love it Brim! I forgot I have Monday off. Yay government job! Should get my victim's gift(s) done.


----------



## Guest

Well I placed the last item in the box tonight and I got to say I am pleased with the assortment. I know my victim should as well...as I have been watching them.


----------



## Teresa M

OMG, I am SOOOOOOOO tired! Twenty six hours at work in the past two days, Meatloaf concert is done and over (we had a great time) and we made it through Wed without a new Grandbaby. I think now that it will be tomorrow, with the full moon and all. I am off now for the next six days, so c'mon baby! LOL Six days off also means I should be able to get my victim's gift ALL done!


----------



## lizzyborden

I'm in the process of making a piece for my victim and have picked up several small items. May be close to shipping deadline before I'm finished, but this has been so much fun!

Lizzy


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Um, why do you NEED everclear?


Something I'm making


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Something I'm making


I've only known of one thing being 'made' after everclear and it ain't something you ship!

On a different note, as a victim, would you rather have a couple detailed items or a lot of smaller items?


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I've only known of one thing being 'made' after everclear and it ain't something you ship!
> lmao if I'm thinking what you're thinking, then ewwwww! Gotta drink with caution, my dear
> 
> On a different note, as a victim, would you rather have a couple detailed items or a lot of smaller items?


Don't know if this question is directed towards me? But, it honestly doesn't really matter. I think detailed items seem a bit more personal, but the fact that someone took the time to stalk me and then make, purchase or put together something for me is special in itself


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Don't know if this question is directed towards me? But, it honestly doesn't really matter. I think detailed items seem a bit more personal, but the fact that someone took the time to stalk me and then make, purchase or put together something for me is special in itself


The second question was in general, but appreciate the answer. I just thought about it reading other posts. I know everybody approaches secret reaper differently and that is great because everyone has different tastes and different skill sets. I was just wondering, because mine tend to be more of a theme item or two that I try to make fit their wants, but it might not be a lot. Just wondering


----------



## ajbanz

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The second question was in general, but appreciate the answer. I just thought about it reading other posts. I know everybody approaches secret reaper differently and that is great because everyone has different tastes and different skill sets. I was just wondering, because mine tend to be more of a theme item or two that I try to make fit their wants, but it might not be a lot. Just wondering


I love anything my reaper sends. That one special gift that was well thought out is wonderful. Then again, a box full of goodies is wonderful too!!! Just send me a package. I will squeal with delight at whatever the box contains. (unless it's clowns, then I'll scream and run)


----------



## MissMandy

Did someone mention previously they tried stalking their victim on facebook?  lol


----------



## Kardec251985

I am almost done with my SR gift. Put in an order to an Etsy seller 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting on it mad but once I receive what I ordered I'll be ready to ship to my victim. I can't wait to bring my bulging box to the post office!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Did someone mention previously they tried stalking their victim on facebook?  lol


I stalked them everywhere I could. Googled and everything.


----------



## sikntwizted

Hopefully, mine will be out to my victim on Monday. All bought stuff is here, just need to add a few more finishing touches. Of course, I can't "fully" complete everything due to this being a do-it-yourself forum, but it'll be mostly done. Gotta leave something for them to personalize it a bit. That and the fact that I am running off of a generator right now.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

sikntwizted said:


> Hopefully, mine will be out to my victim on Monday. All bought stuff is here, just need to add a few more finishing touches. Of course, I can't "fully" complete everything due to this being a do-it-yourself forum, but it'll be mostly done. Gotta leave something for them to personalize it a bit. That and the fact that I am running off of a generator right now.


Other than the electricity being out, how well did you fare? No flooding for you I hope.


----------



## Lisaloo

This is my first go at being someones Reaper, so I'm not sure if I did it right or what. I found my victims Pinterest page and I am making three of the items I found on their wish list. I may throw in a few other purchased goodies as well. I sure hope that they like everything and that they post pictures so I know they have received it.


----------



## sikntwizted

Aw no Brim. I'm good. Was prepared for much worse, as I usually am. Getting some rain and wind, but not nearly what I was ready for. Far southeast of me the people have problems with flooding. That area is mostly swamp, and tend to have more of an issue with that than I do. I'm just fired up that this is the first storm in 7 years that I am off for. I'm the charge nurse of a pretty big ER.


----------



## LadySherry

I had the perfect idea for my victim now I can not find the one piece to get it done. Why is that? They were plentiful before I got my victim now none to be found. May have to rethink if the item is not in my hands by Monday. Dang it!!!! I will keep stalking garage sales and thrift stores and craigs list. This is my first go around with SR and wanted to get it done right but now who knows.
Victim please don't worry I will pull the rabbit out of the hat and make your gift something wonderful.


----------



## midnightterror

Ok got to work and the paper mache is drying! have the next 5 days off work so enough time to finish my SR gift!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I stalked them everywhere I could. Googled and everything.


 Oh my LOL


----------



## bethene

Lady Sherry, that is so true, story of my life, I see a item all over, til the day I decide I want it,. then , nope, no dice, can not be found any where! 

sounds like every one is working hard on their gift,, I have more or less started, but that is about it,, think I needed a bit of down time after the push at the end of sign up,, now am ready to go!


----------



## witchy46

I will be shipping my victim their gift Friday, sooo excited!! I hope they like what I got them!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

MissMandy said:


> Did someone mention previously they tried stalking their victim on facebook?  lol


I did this last year & it was very helpful. My victim wasn't super active on here & I was having trouble getting a feel for what they liked. My searching their name on facebook & find the one in the right city, I found out they liked zombie movies so I carved a foam pumpkin with a Dawn of the Dead pattern as the main part of their gift.


----------



## MissMandy

Halloween Princess said:


> I did this last year & it was very helpful. My victim wasn't super active on here & I was having trouble getting a feel for what they liked. My searching their name on facebook & find the one in the right city, I found out they liked zombie movies so I carved a foam pumpkin with a Dawn of the Dead pattern as the main part of their gift.


Oh, I think I remember that pumpkin! Very nice detective work


----------



## beautifulnightmare

MissMandy said:


> BR1MSTON3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stalked them everywhere I could. Googled and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my LOL
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly


----------



## NOWHINING

okaaaaaayyy!!!!! Lmbo!
 :d



br1mston3 said:


> as long as we don't see a zomg!! Whiskey lolcat, we are ok!


----------



## NOWHINING

awwwwwww!!!! dang it ! LOL!



The Auditor said:


> Over here. Might have rum too. Oh wait...it's gone...
> 
> (Go ahead. Say it. You know you want to)


----------



## NOWHINING

thats a scary thought.....




Mr. Gris said:


> Well I placed the last item in the box tonight and I got to say I am pleased with the assortment. I know my victim should as well...as I have been watching them.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am still working on mine. Sooooo not quite done yet.


----------



## creeperguardian

Im almost done with my gifts gonna go to store Saturday or Sunday


----------



## The Auditor

Lisaloo said:


> This is my first go at being someones Reaper, so I'm not sure if I did it right or what. I found my victims Pinterest page and I am making three of the items I found on their wish list. I may throw in a few other purchased goodies as well. I sure hope that they like everything and that they post pictures so I know they have received it.


???

You got your victim, you took their likes and dislikes into account, you gave it some thought and put together a gift from the heart. Yeah, you did it right!



Not that there's really a way to do SR wrong....


----------



## The Auditor

beautifulnightmare said:


> Was going to post
> But forgot
> So what's the point?
> I guess it was lost.


>snapsnapsnapsnapsnap<


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Who's pouring the drinks tonight?


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Who's pouring the drinks tonight?


You are. 

Set 'em up, friend, I need a double anything.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Set 'em up, friend, I need a double anything.


Lord, I hear that! Maker's Mark work tonight?


----------



## ALKONOST

OK... I'm gonna ask newbie question  Are we assigned our victims or do we pick them?  Thanks!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

ALKONOST said:


> OK... I'm gonna ask newbie question  Are we assigned our victims or do we pick them?  Thanks!


We were assigned our victims. Bethene handled the first secret reaper and at the cutoff date, she had a random (though organized) method of assigning victims. Only you and Bethene know who the victim you have is. I see by your join date, you may have missed the cutoff for the first one. If you are interested, Just Whisper is running a second one. Look for the http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html one


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lord, I hear that! Maker's Mark work tonight?


You have been stalking me, haven't you? That pretty red wax seal is calling my name after today!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

badgirl said:


> You have been stalking me, haven't you? That pretty red wax seal is calling my name after today!


It almost seems a shame to cut cut the seal, but it must be done!


----------



## ALKONOST

BR1MSTON3 said:


> We were assigned our victims. Bethene handled the first secret reaper and at the cutoff date, she had a random (though organized) method of assigning victims. Only you and Bethene know who the victim you have is. I see by your join date, you may have missed the cutoff for the first one. If you are interested, Just Whisper is running a second one. Look for the http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html one


Oh! I did sign up for that one.... I might've gotten confused because I was in here reading instead.


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It almost seems a shame to cut cut the seal, but it must be done!


No, pulling off that seal makes me happy.


----------



## bethene

hey guys,, I could use some too! think it will kill the pain of plantar fascitis? or what ever the heck it is called,,,,,,,,,, if it will, make mine a double


----------



## BR1MSTON3

ALKONOST said:


> Oh! I did sign up for that one.... I might've gotten confused because I was in here reading instead.


No Problem! You will get a random victim and Just Whisper will send you a PM with all the likes and dislikes that victim has given her and the address you need. You will have fun, it's a blast!


----------



## creeperguardian

anyone know know of fake surgical instruments? or do people use actual ones


----------



## badgirl

bethene said:


> hey guys,, I could use some too! think it will kill the pain of plantar fascitis? or what ever the heck it is called,,,,,,,,,, if it will, make mine a double


Stretching, anti-inflammatory meds, and night splints helps plantar fasciitis (see I do use my degree in Human Physiology!)---Makers Mark on the other hand helps everything


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> hey guys,, I could use some too! think it will kill the pain of plantar fascitis? or what ever the heck it is called,,,,,,,,,, if it will, make mine a double


Maker's Mark all around. Auditor too if you're still around! Sláinte


----------



## moonwitchkitty

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ial-pictures-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html

oh dear Victim 

i hope you enjoy your package i see that it arrived today. please Landscapeman let me know if you like it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so craving peanuts and candy corn, its almost time


----------



## bethene

badgirl, I have been doing the stretching, and taking nsaids,, no splint thing though,, been icing it, seems to help,, but right now,,, makers mark might just do the trick!


----------



## DebBDeb

Sooooo very excited! Got my Vic part of their gift today! They said they liked sophisticated decor so they got it! With a twisted twist, out course.


----------



## MissMandy

I am feeling extremely festive tonight! (might have a little something to do with the fact that I decorated today  ) I think I shall have a pumpkin martini


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lord, I hear that! Maker's Mark work tonight?



Maker's Mark works any and every night.


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Maker's Mark all around. Auditor too if you're still around! Sláinte


slàinte mhòr!


----------



## Kymmm

Lisaloo said:


> This is my first go at being someones Reaper, so I'm not sure if I did it right or what. I found my victims Pinterest page and I am making three of the items I found on their wish list. I may throw in a few other purchased goodies as well. I sure hope that they like everything and that they post pictures so I know they have received it.


Are those items for me??!!! Are they??! Are they?!! Someone is a lucky victim!!!


----------



## The Auditor

What, did everyone go to bed or something?


Hello? Hellloooooooooooo?

pbbbbttttttt.

OK, I go bed too. Goo'night!


----------



## Paint It Black

Still early here in CA. But, I must say, having just returned from a trip from NY, I am still trying to get used to my own time zone.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> What, did everyone go to bed or something?
> 
> 
> Hello? Hellloooooooooooo?
> 
> pbbbbttttttt.
> 
> OK, I go bed too. Goo'night!


Working on my pumpkin martinis ....*hiccup*


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Enjoying my purring kitten. Isis is so spoiled. She keeps trying to steal me away from y'all. But I'm still here.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Isis says HI


----------



## MissMandy

Awww she is so dang cute!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

MissMandy said:


> Awww she is so dang cute!


Thanks. She is super spoiled!


----------



## Teresa M

Ooooohhh, Isis is so pretty! Kitty is one of the few words that my Granddaughter (Victoria) is saying, tonight she said meow. So, after she gets up tomorrow , I will show her Isis's picture. I am going to attempt to work on the main part of my victim's gift with Victoria here, I'll let you know how that goes! LOL


----------



## terri73

Maybe someone's secret reaper will send them a Halloween themed drink shaker....hmmmmm

I could have used a coronarita or 3 this evening. 

Got a few more things to add to my box today. Was sending this week but unfortunately expenses have came up and it may have to wait until my next payday. But I hope not!


----------



## msgatorslayer

My homemade item is done and I've snagged up a few other things. 

We have guests coming from outta state tommorrow. They want to go to this one touristy spot that I normally hate going to. But I'm sooo looking forward to it this time because it is perfect for picking up some trinkets for my victims theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

well, i know lisa isn't my reaper, i don't have printerest


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> well, i know lisa isn't my reaper, i don't have printerest


You've eliminated one of 200  I have pinterest, maybe I'm her victim!


----------



## suzika

I have Pintrest! And I think under the same user name.

I'm working on getting things together for my victim! I love this exchange so much!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Good morning ghouls and boils!


----------



## hallorenescene

yes, i eliminated one, but you have eliminated not another one. lol.
good morning beautifulnightmare


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Wow I have been so far behind on this thread lol I was one of those people who didn't see the read receipt at the bottom  But i have been working, thinking, crafting, and having a ton of fun maiing my victim's gift! And stalking like crazy lol This is a lot of fun and I can't wait to send my gift. However, it probably won't be sent out until closer to the deadline, just to make sure it's perfect before it does go out!! I can't wait to see everyone's pics


----------



## bethene

mine probably won't go til closer either, Living Dead Girl 1031, have some stuff together and got the research done I want ,, now to put the research to good use!


----------



## Kelloween

Mine will be also closer to deadline..I am trying to find time..just got off and need to sleep now!


----------



## GhostTown

Mine won't ship until right at the deadline either. Neither will the wife's.


----------



## chinclub

Mine should be going out today if everything goes as planned.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

GUESS WHAT??????? I JUST MAILED MY VICTIMS GIFT THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someones getting some goodies!! Is it you????
I want to tell them so bad I cant stand it. But I wont.... Can I post a teeny pic of something I made? Or just wait?


----------



## chinclub

I would love to see what you are sending me, by all means post a picture!


----------



## kab

I saw that my reaper gift was delivered yesterday. I sure hope my victim enjoys their gift!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Now I'm feeling slow. 

Sculpt 2 has been giving me a bear of a time as I don't normally work with things this small, but it got finished up last night. Hoping the victim 'gets it'. Wasn't exactly something on their list, and could be construed as not even halloween related, but it fits a particular something about them. 

Started painting both 1 and 2. Got one more item to make and another to buy, hoping to finish this weekend.


----------



## sookie

I am sending mine out on Tuesday. So my victim should have it by the end of the week


----------



## Halloween Princess

All these packages shipping is making me anxious for the reveal thread to start buzzing!


----------



## RCIAG

OK, I've done some shopping, need to get a few more things & I'll be good to go!!


----------



## bethene

I started the reveal thread going as I got confirmation that some one received their gift, so keep checking it!


----------



## MissMandy

Halloween Princess said:


> All these packages shipping is making me anxious for the reveal thread to start buzzing!


Me too! I hope people don't forget to post!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just looked over my victims wants over again, and started another project! This one I am quite the novice at, so hope it turns out ok.


----------



## GhostTown

I'm drunk again, and almost revealed my victim. Almost.

I didn't though, so I'm ok.

I'll say this though.......... I'm not done with their gift.

LOLOLOLOL I love me!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm screwed up.


----------



## chinclub

My big package was shipped out today on its way to _____, _______. I sure hope that _____ loves all of the little goodies I put in there.

I had to repack the box several times to get it all to fit and then the top didn't quite line up so I had to use a whole roll of packing tape to seal the thing!!! It wasn't pretty but it fit!!!


----------



## MissMandy

GhostTown said:


> I'm drunk again, and almost revealed my victim. Almost.
> 
> I didn't though, so I'm ok.
> 
> I'll say this though.......... I'm not done with their gift.
> 
> LOLOLOLOL I love me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm screwed up.



LOL for someone who is drunk, you type well lol


----------



## bethene

LOL, Mandy!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Man do I need a stiff one tonight


----------



## The Auditor

Uh oh...what's wrong? Who do I need to kick? I've "borrowed" a few stray monkeys, don't mind sic'en on someone who deserves it. Just say the word.


----------



## MissMandy

My husband lol I'd love to see monkeys attack him right now!


----------



## The Auditor

On their way.


----------



## DebBDeb

Is anyone else rethinking their gift? I'm now done however I'm second guessing myself.  What if she doesn't like it?  I mean, just because I do doesn't mean she will. One is store bought and the other I made (and burnt myself like a thousand times on the glue gun  ). Eh, maybe I'll just throw in some raven, rat and owl silhouettes ... they make everything better! Oh, and apparently so does Maker's Mark!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> On their way.


Thanks! 



DebBDeb said:


> Is anyone else rethinking their gift? I'm now done however I'm second guessing myself.  What if she doesn't like it?  I mean, just because I do doesn't mean she will. One is store bought and the other I made (and burnt myself like a thousand times on the glue gun  ). Eh, maybe I'll just throw in some raven, rat and owl silhouettes ... they make everything better! Oh, and apparently so does Maker's Mark!


Can't drive yourself nuts over this (I know it's very easy to do). I'm sure your victim will love everything  I think all of us who participate in this appreciate whatever it is we receive, especially if it's homemade


----------



## Spookilicious mama

chinclub said:


> My big package was shipped out today on its way to _____, _______. I sure hope that _____ loves all of the little goodies I put in there.
> 
> I had to repack the box several times to get it all to fit and then the top didn't quite line up so I had to use a whole roll of packing tape to seal the thing!!! It wasn't pretty but it fit!!!



*You know...Spookilcious Mama would fit in the first two lines and Spooki would fit in the second so Im thinking....ITS ME! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> GUESS WHAT??????? I JUST MAILED MY VICTIMS GIFT THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Someones getting some goodies!! Is it you????
> I want to tell them so bad I cant stand it. But I wont.... Can I post a teeny pic of something I made? Or just wait?


*ITs me i just know IT! Send pics send pics I won't tell a soul I promise  *


----------



## The Auditor

Spookilicious mama said:


> *You know...Spookilcious Mama would fit in the first two lines and Spooki would fit in the second so Im thinking....ITS ME! *



No no no...you missed the comma. If your name fit in the first 2 blanks, it would be Spookilicious, Mama. And that's just not right.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

sookie said:


> I am sending mine out on Tuesday. So my victim should have it by the end of the week


*
Ooooh can't wait! thanks!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> No no no...you missed the comma. If your name fit in the first 2 blanks, it would be Spookilicious, Mama. And that's just not right.


*
IT COULD BE!! YOU DONT KNOW!!! You just don't want me to get my gift before you *


----------



## The Auditor

DebBDeb said:


> Is anyone else rethinking their gift? I'm now done however I'm second guessing myself.  What if she doesn't like it?  I mean, just because I do doesn't mean she will. One is store bought and the other I made (and burnt myself like a thousand times on the glue gun  ). Eh, maybe I'll just throw in some raven, rat and owl silhouettes ... they make everything better! Oh, and apparently so does Maker's Mark!



I'll love it, trust me!

Seriously, don't stress. You've given from your heart, put a lot of thought, sweat, tears and in your case blood into it. Of course your victim will love it!


----------



## Gryphon

DebBDeb said:


> I'm totally sending something local from here! Like Tastycakes or a Philadelphia soft Pretzel or maybe even a cheesesteak! My Vic is 3000 miles away where you can't get Tastycakes! I'm pretty sure I'm more excited sending than receiving ... at least until i receive!


 they sell tastycakes here in california if you know where to look. I buy some every week. Love em...


----------



## The Auditor

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> IT COULD BE!! YOU DONT KNOW!!! You just don't want me to get my gift before you *



That's just it, dahhhhling. I do know.


----------



## terri73

Since I purchased a few things yesterday I really need to work on fitting it all in my box. Especially since I don't want the homemade things to get smooshed. I even painted the box and decorated it a bit so I don't want to start over. 

Wasn't going for anything fancy on the outside of the box I just needed to cover the words that were already on there. Didn't want anyone think they were getting 4 half sheet cakes. Lol.


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Man do I need a stiff one tonight


Same here!


----------



## The Auditor

Patrons for Mandy and Teresa then....


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Patrons for Mandy and Teresa then....


Yes please!


----------



## LadySherry

Deb.... You know lady sherry fits in those blanks. Go ahead and send it I will love it. Lol. I love anything someone took the time to pick out or make for me.


----------



## hallorenescene

i don't know spooky mama, but i think auditor is your reaper. just saying


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Patrons for Mandy and Teresa then....


Thank you Auditor, but I am to much of a light weight for Patron (my husband is the Tequila drinker) I am, however already drinking a Mich Ultra. Vodka is my drink of choice when I have something else, but I can't handle anything straight (I know, I know!) My hopes of being able to work on my victim's gift today while my Granddaughter was here today did not work out so well. She was absolutely awful all morning! Then she was all clingy all afternoon and this evening! She would hardly even let her Grampus hold her or anything. I spent half of the time making dinner holding her; quite a challenge! Oh, well, tomorrow it will be!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I just got home 4 hours later than usual because I hit Michaels, Joann's & Dollar Tree with my victim in mind. Will be crafting this weekend & taking a trip to my mom's for her sewing machine. Then just waiting on one thing ordered & one item I am having a friend make as she posses a talent I don't. Hoping to ship my mid next week. I bet you're thoroughly confused on what I'm making. Me too.....


----------



## bethene

saw the perfect cartoon for this thread need to see if I can get it here


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Patrons for Mandy and Teresa then....


Ok, glad you took it that direction, cause when I come to the party late and all I see is 'Man do I need a stiff one tonight' well, Patron it is then


----------



## nhh

Soooo, I'm popping in to say... I have a little more crafting to do, wrapping things up and hopefully shipping this bad boy out... Soon, my victim!!!! Is it you??? And is your reaper gift really a bad boy in a box. Hahaha


----------



## JustWhisper

just a reminder to my reaper...please don't send me any sweets or treats. The thought is appreciated to those of you sending such goodies, and I truly do love them, but won't eat them...without feeling guilty. So i will probably just toss them...in my car and eat them when no one is looking. I really have nothing to gain...except 5 or 10 pounds. So please skip the sweets in my box.  

I finally finished my last gift for my victim. I have a few loose strings to tie up and then it all goes in to the box. I can't wait for my victim to get their gift. It may not have turned out exactly as I wanted but I know my victim will love it. Because I made it with love and also because my victim is a great person and easy to please.

So,who will be getting this box? Is it you Spookylicious? How about Auditor? Maybe it's for Br1mstone. Or lisa. Or someone who keeps a low profile and none of you ever notice them on here. You will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Guest

Package will ship out after the weekend!!! I wanted one last run through yard sales to mabye find something else amazing to add to package before it goes out.


----------



## Kelloween

HAAAAAAAA...I finally got started..so I can join in on the glue gun burnt finger peoples!!


----------



## DebBDeb

JustWhisper said:


> just a reminder to my reaper...please don't send me any sweets or treats. The thought is appreciated to those of you sending such goodies, and I truly do love them, but won't eat them...without feeling guilty. So i will probably just toss them...in my car and eat them when no one is looking. I really have nothing to gain...except 5 or 10 pounds. So please skip the sweets in my box.


Ok, picture this ... it's 7am, my coffee in hand and while taking a sip I read this paragraph. What happened? You guessed it, coffee out the nose. Omg, I swear I just laughed my a$$ of. Out loud, even!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, glad you took it that direction, cause when I come to the party late and all I see is 'Man do I need a stiff one tonight' well, Patron it is then


LMAO I guess that did kinda come out wrong. Or did it?  Bahaha


----------



## creeperguardian

ok woohoo today i should be going to partycity cause i have some stuff for my victim hoping they will like it and what i made for them


----------



## jenscats5

I haven't even started on my SR - I'm at a total loss as to what to do!!!!!!!!


----------



## DebBDeb

jenscats5 said:


> I haven't even started on my SR - I'm at a total loss as to what to do!!!!!!!!


Well, i love everything but clowns! Love witches, all kinds! I also like long walks on the beach with bodies strewn inn either side.


----------



## witchy46

Okay now I'm worried my victim won't like what I sent out today!! I didn't make anything they were all bought, maybe I should have made something too.


----------



## Tannasgach

I'm getting closer........soon, my sweet victim, soon............


----------



## MissMandy

witchy46 said:


> Okay now I'm worried my victim won't like what I sent out today!! I didn't make anything they were all bought, maybe I should have made something too.


Don't worry, not everyone makes things


----------



## DebBDeb

witchy46 said:


> Okay now I'm worried my victim won't like what I sent out today!! I didn't make anything they were all bought, maybe I should have made something too.


I was in the same boat last night! Rethinking and second guessing myself but then I realized this is for HALLOWEEN!!! Your vic will LOVE it no matter what!!!


----------



## Terra

Yes, it's time....


Time for teasing my Secret Reapee! Their 'likes' were completely out of my wheelhouse and couldn't be more pleased. This project has taken me in the coolest new area that I wouldn't have gone into -* ever.* Loving this!!!!


----------



## jenscats5

DebBDeb said:


> Well, i love everything but clowns! Love witches, all kinds! I also like long walks on the beach with bodies strewn inn either side.


LOL Well those kind of likes would have been easy!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay terra, it's a tombstone.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Terra, your teaser pics always kill me. No idea! BTW, if this isn't for me, I'll participate in secret reaper every year until you are my reaper. Then life will be complete.


----------



## badgirl

OOoooh, I Love it already Terra! Now hurry up and finish my gift! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kelloween

I think thats for me...hehehhe


----------



## hallorenescene

no, it's a tombstone, and it's for me.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Halloween Princess said:


> Terra, your teaser pics always kill me. No idea! BTW, if this isn't for me, I'll participate in secret reaper every year until you are my reaper. Then life will be complete.


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## DebBDeb

As long as we're allowed to tease, here you go, my darling victim!


----------



## MissMandy

Oooooo teaser pix! *squeals*


----------



## dee14399

Still working on my main build for my victim but I think I will go check out some antique stores and see if I cant find just the right thing to add to my victims box.


----------



## dee14399

The shipping deadline is looming closer and closer. I need to get my stuff done, My Halloween stores are not even open yet. 
I hope they open up before the deadline, I want to get a few things from there. Hope my victim likes what im planning for them


----------



## NOWHINING

beautifulnightmare said:


> Isis says HI



sweet little thing.


----------



## NOWHINING

I only have one thing I need to put together and then i will go bugging my husband about mailing my S.R.'s gifts. I really hope this _______________ will like it!


----------



## bethene

love teaser pics,,,


----------



## Kelloween

Dee, ours either..no Halloween in sight yet..but I am making the majority of mine and trying something I have never done..my pooooooor victim!


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, glad you took it that direction, cause when I come to the party late and all I see is 'Man do I need a stiff one tonight' well, Patron it is then


You have no idea how many times I had to erase an appropriately inappropriate smart*** response before settling on tequila!


----------



## kmb123

Kelloween said:


> I am making the majority of mine and trying something I have never done..my pooooooor victim!


Me too and I feel the same way. 

I was fairly happy with my creations at first, but the more I look at them, the more I'm second guessing myself. It's not my best work by far, and I know I could do so much better if it were something I had actually done before and was within my skill set. I've got everything ready to ship out, I'm just debating if I should scratch the whole thing and go store bought.


----------



## The Auditor

Finished it up today, everything's packed and ready to roll. Tuesday, it'll start winging it's way to points south.


----------



## The Auditor

kmb123 said:


> Me too and I feel the same way.
> 
> I was fairly happy with my creations at first, but the more I look at them, the more I'm second guessing myself. It's not my best work by far, and I know I could do so much better if it were something I had actually done before and was within my skill set. I've got everything ready to ship out, I'm just debating if I should scratch the whole thing and go store bought.


We are our own worst critics. I'm sure it's wonderful, much better than you're allowing yourself to see. (I speak from experience here - I always see the flaws in my work, and blow them up much bigger in my eye than they truly are.)


----------



## Kelloween

to me? ........


----------



## Kelloween

_We are our own worst critics. I'm sure it's wonderful, much better than you're allowing yourself to see. (I speak from experience here - I always see the flaws in my work, and blow them up much bigger in my eye than they truly are.) _


What if you are like me and don't see your own flaws like everyone else sees them?? hahaha


----------



## Kelloween

I think I am more worried about what I send than what I receive..I don't want someone to be all excited, then let down


----------



## JustWhisper

Well, my gift didn't make it out of the chute because i missed the post office today. So it goes out Monday. 

Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I shipped my gift yesterday. I'm not crafty at all! My haunt is just a collection of found items displayed as best I can. So instead of spending time crafting, I spent time trying to make sure I could give my SR the most I could for the budget we are working with. I think that all that matters in this exchange is the thought. We all have our strengths, and a love for Halloween.


----------



## kmb123

Kelloween said:


> What if you are like me and don't see your own flaws like everyone else sees them?? hahaha


lol!



Kelloween said:


> I think I am more worried about what I send than what I receive..I don't want someone to be all excited, then let down


Yup, that's how I feel. I think my victim will like the items because I tried to put a lot of thought and personalization into them...BUT...the craftsmanship is not the best. 

One night I worked on something way too late and after way too much wine! I woke up the next morning like WTF?! I had blisters on two of my fingers (from glue gun burns I'm assuming) and my projects looked like, um, some crazed drunk person put them together! I did some sober tweaking and think it's an ok fix...but again...just not my best work. Note to self - high temp glue guns and excessive amounts of Cabernet don't mix! 



The Auditor said:


> We are our own worst critics. I'm sure it's wonderful, much better than you're allowing yourself to see. (I speak from experience here - I always see the flaws in my work, and blow them up much bigger in my eye than they truly are.)


Thanks Auditor.  I think you're right. My hubby and 4 teenaged kids all say that it looks fine. I know my hubby would say that to make me feel better, but my son is brutally honest and said that "it's not that bad"!


----------



## kmb123

JustWhisper said:


> Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


Aaaaaw, that is the nicest, sweetest, kindest explanation ever!  Can I adopt you as my next victim for SRII?!


----------



## The Auditor

JustWhisper said:


> Well, my gift didn't make it out of the chute because i missed the post office today. So it goes out Monday.


Monday's Labor Day. No mail.


----------



## The Auditor

JustWhisper said:


> Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.



What she said, except the last line. We all know I don't have a heart.


----------



## Paint It Black

I have to say I thoroughtly enjoyed making the gifts for my victim. One project was a first attempt for me, but I think turned out decent enough. Then, I miixed the crafty projects in with a few store-bought and yard sale finds for a good selection of items mentioned in the likes and dislikes posting. I know I had lots of fun getting everything together. So, now I am off to the post office and I am hoping my victim will have fun opening the goodies soon!


----------



## DebBDeb

JustWhisper said:


> Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


OH MY GAAAWWWWDDDDDDDDDD! What she said!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> You have no idea how many times I had to erase an appropriately inappropriate smart*** response before settling on tequila!


Well, always go with your first thought isn't that what they say! Besides, better to be a smart *** than a dumb ***!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Finished it up today, everything's packed and ready to roll. Tuesday, it'll start winging it's way to points south.


Woooo, I'm south!


----------



## bethene

KMB, I too am very critical of my work,, but I do the best I can, and send love with it, and that means more! And most people will not see the flaws!

aww, JW!!! that is perfect! exactly what I feel!!!! I look at past reapers and think Herman made that for me,, Fangs made my cemetery sigh,,,, they mean so very much to me , not because of the workmanship , which is fantastic, but it is that some one made the items just for me that makes them special, also, the store bought items I received from others in the various reapers,, a witch,, a skelly,, were researched and planned with me in mind, and I have the same wonderful feeling about them,,, some one did this just for me! it warms my heart... and on that note,, Auditor,, who you trying to kid about having no heart?!! 

we have several gifts on their way, and one for sure arrived, and one that the tracking number said arrived but I have not heard anything,,, nor has the reaper.. maybe the holiday weekend is keeping people away! 
hope the picture thread gets going soon!


----------



## Teresa M

JustWhisper said:


> Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.[/SIZE][/COLOR]


'nuff said!


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> You have no idea how many times I had to erase an appropriately inappropriate smart*** response before settling on tequila!


Tee-hee-he! You guys really brighten my day on here!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

bethene said:


> KMB, I too am very critical of my work,, but I do the best I can, and send love with it, and that means more! And most people will not see the flaws!
> 
> aww, JW!!! that is perfect! exactly what I feel!!!! I look at past reapers and think Herman made that for me,, Fangs made my cemetery sigh,,,, they mean so very much to me , not because of the workmanship , which is fantastic, but it is that some one made the items just for me that makes them special, also, the store bought items I received from others in the various reapers,, a witch,, a skelly,, were researched and planned with me in mind, and I have the same wonderful feeling about them,,, some one did this just for me! it warms my heart... and on that note,, Auditor,, who you trying to kid about having no heart?!!
> 
> we have several gifts on their way, and one for sure arrived, and one that the tracking number said arrived but I have not heard anything,,, nor has the reaper.. maybe the holiday weekend is keeping people away!
> hope the picture thread gets going soon!


this makes me sad. don't normally go with Fedex hopefully he is on out due to the storm and will receive his gift..


----------



## Lisaloo

I really can't wait to start seeing pictures of all the gifts!


----------



## The Auditor

Really quiet tonight...too quiet....I don' like it....


----------



## grimreaper1962

Question for the masses...... Who do most of you ship with? I have seen the inside of UPS trucks and they are packed so tight. I would rather spend a few bucks more to make sure my victim gets their package in one piece with the contents fully intact.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Teresa M said:


> 'nuff said!


I agree!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Really quiet tonight...too quiet....I don' like it....


 look under the bed and in the closet mischief may be afoot, or turn off all the lights and put on a scary movie..


----------



## grimreaper1962

Originally Posted by JustWhisper 
Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.[/SIZE][/COLOR]




Teresa M said:


> 'nuff said!


I agree!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

The Auditor said:


> Monday's Labor Day. No mail.


Thank you Auditor, Tuesday is what I meant. I just don't think before I type. Or speak. LOL


----------



## The Auditor

THERE you all are! I was getting worried....



grimreaper1962 said:


> Question for the masses...... Who do most of you ship with? I have seen the inside of UPS trucks and they are packed so tight. I would rather spend a few bucks more to make sure my victim gets their package in one piece with the contents fully intact.


I've shipped UPS, USPS, and FedEx. Good and bad experiences with all of them.


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> look under the bed and in the closet mischief may be afoot, or turn off all the lights and put on a scary movie..


 Well of course mischief is afoot...


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Spent my Saturday night watching Dr Who with the Hubby and working on my SR gift. It was a great night! Almost finished with gift 1! 2 more to go! At least for the homemade. My victim will be spoiled!

Def stepping out of my comfort zone here with my sewing skills! Alas I have shed blood for my victim but don't fret it didn't get on your gift, precious victim!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I received a teaser in the mail today, guess i'll keep it to myself for now, but thank you to my reaper whom ever you are!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Well of course, I finally come on and everyone else has gone buh-bye lol. I was out shopping all day...for my victim......and myself  Hate to just pop in and leave, but I will be getting up in...omg 4 hours to go fishing. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Well of course, I finally come on and everyone else has gone buh-bye lol. I was out shopping all day...for my victim......and myself  Hate to just pop in and leave, but I will be getting up in...omg 4 hours to go fishing. See y'all tomorrow!


Please tell me you are not sending fish as a local item!


----------



## chinclub

grimreaper1962 said:


> Question for the masses...... Who do most of you ship with? I have seen the inside of UPS trucks and they are packed so tight. I would rather spend a few bucks more to make sure my victim gets their package in one piece with the contents fully intact.



I was going to use Fedex because it was cheaper but they said they require a phone number for the receiving party, soooo, UPS it was.


----------



## Teresa M

chinclub said:


> I was going to use Fedex because it was cheaper but they said they require a phone number for the receiving party, soooo, UPS it was.


Huh, I knew a phone number was helpful, but I didn't realize that it was required. Needless to say, we don't have numbers to give in this case, but my number being on a package that FedEx once shipped to me was a good thing. We have reptiles, we used to have A LOT of reptiles. We had a box of 10,000 crickets go to the wrong address. Amazingly enough, the person that they went to, also was involved in reptiles and knew the importance of the box. He just called us and we went over and picked it up rather than having to deal with FedEx fixing it.


----------



## bethene

well, we have had a few gifts delivered so I hope the pics thread gets up an running, I will give it a bit of a bump here and there so people see it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

bethene said:


> well, we have had a few gifts delivered so I hope the pics thread gets up an running, I will give it a bit of a bump here and there so people see it!


I really hope so, it is so cool to see some of the gifts


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Please tell me you are not sending fish as a local item!


LOL no of course not.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> LOL no of course not.


And here I was looking forward to some wicked cawd!


----------



## chinclub

My victim should get their gift very soon. I sure hope they like what I sent.


----------



## bethene

I know some folks do not get on as much as , say, me ,who is on as much as I can, a minimum of once a day, that being said I know of at least one gift that according to the tracking has been delivered, I did say in the message sent with the victim to let me know,, maybe the holiday weekend is to blame and they are out of town or something,,,


----------



## witchymom

no package here yet.... ill get my victims package out tuesday when i pick up the surfer boy from school! 

it should only take a day or so to get to them.... mmuahahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Dear victim... your gifts got wrapped today.  *tease tease tease*


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Dear victim... your gifts got wrapped today.  *tease tease tease*


Lord I hope I don't get cats!


----------



## LadySherry

Looks like you have two supervisors. They must think you will do well they are in the relax mood.


----------



## witchymom

i need more cats like i need a third...... eye.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Okay, just finished hand-painting the last piece and I badly want to show a tease, but my victim will know right away! At least it is ready to pack and send now!


----------



## Kymmm

I have everything made and items bought.. Now to find a box... and figure out how I want to wrap everything. I will be mailing it out around the 14th (I think).. soooo be patient my lil victim... Hopefully, It will be worth the wait..


----------



## chinclub

This is worse than waiting for Christmas morning!!!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper

I have been reaped, and I will get pics to the Pic Thread as soon as I can. I am limping along with my laptop since my main computer is awaiting arrival of it's new hard drive. Hmmmmm maybe my reaper should have sent me computer parts. LOL.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Can't wait to see JW! Lucky, you'll be the first on the reveal thread.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I hope to finish up my vic's package and get it sent out this week! 

Teaser pics coming up sooon


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> And here I was looking forward to some wicked cawd!


lmao would be pretty stinky by the time it got to my victim  Besides, the bass and scup were biting today


----------



## MissMandy

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Dear victim... your gifts got wrapped today.  *tease tease tease*


Awww here kitty kitty kitty


----------



## chinclub

JustWhisper said:


> I have been reaped, and I will get pics to the Pic Thread as soon as I can. I am limping along with my laptop since my main computer is awaiting arrival of it's new hard drive. Hmmmmm maybe my reaper should have sent me computer parts. LOL.



How Wonderful!!! What did ya get??? You can always tell us even if you can't show us.  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

chinclub said:


> This is worse than waiting for Christmas morning!!!!!!!


'
It's better..  the great pumpkin will soon be here


----------



## moonwitchkitty

JustWhisper said:


> I have been reaped, and I will get pics to the Pic Thread as soon as I can. I am limping along with my laptop since my main computer is awaiting arrival of it's new hard drive. Hmmmmm maybe my reaper should have sent me computer parts. LOL.


Congrats  any clue yet who your reaper is?


----------



## chinclub

chinclub said:


> How Wonderful!!! What did ya get??? You can always tell us even if you can't show us.  Can't wait to see pictures.


Nevermind, I see you posted on the other thread. Great gifts!


----------



## The Auditor

OK, cool, the reaping has begun. If my calculations are correct, 50% of us should be reaped within the next 2 weeks...with the rest not far behind. Attention will likely shift to the reveal thread, with the banter still carrying on here until we're all done. 

Then what? Do we continue to carry on as we have been, or just drop it? This whole dynamic has been building up for a month and a half, seems a shame to just let it come crashing to an end....


----------



## chinclub

We cant just drop it. If we did I would have way too much time on my hands and you know what they say about that.....


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> OK, cool, the reaping has begun. If my calculations are correct, 50% of us should be reaped within the next 2 weeks...with the rest not far behind. Attention will likely shift to the reveal thread, with the banter still carrying on here until we're all done.
> 
> Then what? Do we continue to carry on as we have been, or just drop it? This whole dynamic has been building up for a month and a half, seems a shame to just let it come crashing to an end....


witchymom mentioned starting a thread in Off Topic, for those of us who just cannot bare to say goodbye


----------



## chinclub

I just spent way too much time trying to read your signature, Auditor! What the heck is it??


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> witchymom mentioned starting a thread in Off Topic, for those of us who just cannot bare to say goodbye



I remember mention of it, but hadn't heard anything more. Was concerned it had been lost to the ethers. So...would we be looking at reviving The Weekly, (which slowly turned into the monthly then quarterly)?


----------



## The Auditor

chinclub said:


> I just spent way too much time trying to read your signature, Auditor! What the heck is it??


It's Hawaiian. The Hawaiian way to say "Happy Halloween" (though I don't think it's a direct translation). Kind of like Mele Kalikimaka is Merry Christmas. The Deduction was watching Lilo and Stitch the other night, I got inspired...


----------



## chinclub

Ahhhhhh!!!! Thanks, I would have obsessed over that all night.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Okay, now that it is all put together, I so need to get it shipped, want my victim to have it. Maybe I will just drive it there myself!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> I remember mention of it, but hadn't heard anything more. Was concerned it had been lost to the ethers. So...would we be looking at reviving The Weekly, (which slowly turned into the monthly then quarterly)?


I think she just wanted to wait til SR was done before opening the thread.


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, now that it is all put together, I so need to get it shipped, want my victim to have it. Maybe I will just drive it there myself!


Hmmm, that must mean your vic is fairly close


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I think she just wanted to wait til SR was done before opening the thread.


ok ok, I'll be patient....


...I hate being patient....


----------



## chinclub

I can't wait to see more pictures of gifts.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> Hmmm, that must mean your vic is fairly close


or I am impatient!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> ok ok, I'll be patient....
> 
> 
> ...I hate being patient....


Oh be a good boy now...




BR1MSTON3 said:


> or I am impatient!


The anticipation is the best part though


----------



## bethene

there is a "chat " thread already in progress, called "let's Talk" . I drop by sometimes ,, the same few seem to be on there,, I don't know about invading their thread,, we are pretty crazy over here in "reaperdom"!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The anticipation is the best part though [/QUOTE]

Says who?


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> there is a "chat " thread already in progress, called "let's Talk" . I drop by sometimes ,, the same few seem to be on there,, I don't know about invading their thread,, we are pretty crazy over here in "reaperdom"!!


Yeah, I don't think they'd be too happy with all of our hootin' and hollerin' 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> The anticipation is the best part though


Says who?[/QUOTE]

Says me


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I am really bad about giving gifts. I am one of those that hates to wait for Christmas, not to open but to give. The fact that even UPS is not open tomorrow drives me nuts! The fact that I am happy with the way it turned out makes it harder.


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Lord I hope I don't get cats!


That photo makes me itchy and my eyes water. I will stamp "Return to Sender" on any box that meows.


----------



## creeperguardian

went to party city they did not have much but i got one thing and i know this being my first year i hope they will be happy and love what i got an made plus i hope my reaper ship soon i should be shipping this week


----------



## Ghouliet

Just Whisper, I like your reaper gift inspectors.


----------



## Lisaloo

Well, I worked very hard on my victim's gifts today and had a few successes and a major failure, so I'm reworking a thing or two. I hope my victim can stand to wait just a little bit longer. I have not forgotten you, dear victim!


----------



## hallorenescene

i think lil ghoul is sending her victum cats. is your victum ghosttown? 
i'm part of the let's talk group, we love wild and crazy people. come on over and bantor all you like.
just whisper, you got reaped well. i love mostly the floating candles. sweet and scary, nice job. and just wanted to tell you, those are very pretty cats. what are their names? the black one is georgous, and i've never seen one with such pretty grays.


----------



## Kelloween

still have 14 days? I will get mine done..I will get mine done....


----------



## Kelloween

oh pleaseee no cats for me..I have 7!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

Kelloween said:


> oh pleaseee no cats for me..I have 7!!


I thought I was bad with 6!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am really bad about giving gifts. I am one of those that hates to wait for Christmas, not to open but to give. The fact that even UPS is not open tomorrow drives me nuts! The fact that I am happy with the way it turned out makes it harder.


I've been taking my time this year. Letting my victim sweat it out


----------



## JustWhisper

hallorenescene said:


> i think lil ghoul is sending her victum cats. is your victum ghosttown?
> i'm part of the let's talk group, we love wild and crazy people. come on over and bantor all you like.
> just whisper, you got reaped well. i love mostly the floating candles. sweet and scary, nice job. and just wanted to tell you, those are very pretty cats. what are their names? the black one is georgous, and i've never seen one with such pretty grays.


The black one is "Jet" and the cream/gray one is "Takoda". They are both rescue kittties. Takoda is a siamese/tabby mix. His brother has the most amazing colored coat I have ever seen. It is the same color but swirlie.

i really love the floating candles she made me. I plan on making some more using her concept.


----------



## bethene

yes, JW,, your kitties are so beautiful,, I felt like I was home looking at that picture, mine are all over stuff like that too,, I too think the floating candles are cool,, 

I did a bit of work on mine reaper gift, it is out side drying now,,,,,


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> I've been taking my time this year. Letting my victim sweat it out


I don't have what it takes to do that, I want my victim to get their goodies!


----------



## creeperguardian

i put my victims stuff in the box an taped it up now to send it out tommaro or sometime this week hope my victim will go soft on me im new this year


----------



## Hearts1003

Has the thread started for pics of reapings? If so I can't find it.


----------



## creeperguardian

Hearts1003 said:


> Has the thread started for pics of reapings? If so I can't find it.


yes it has


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I don't have what it takes to do that, I want my victim to get their goodies!


Down boy, down! Don't make me get my wooden spoon


----------



## MissMandy

Hearts1003 said:


> Has the thread started for pics of reapings? If so I can't find it.


Here ya go 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...ial-pictures-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html


----------



## Kelloween

haha..we have Celie, Hampton, Fiona, Cinders, Prodie, CJ and Fanny (she got in the fan of the truck is how she got her name) funny the names people come up with for pets..our boston terrier is Hamisch!!


----------



## chinclub

Went to the store today and found white chocolate candy corn M&Ms!! Have you guys had those? They are soooo good! Its like little bites of cake icings. I love Halloween!


----------



## obcessedwithit

All boxed up and ready to send, hopefully by Wednedsay, got a busy workday tomorrow..............................


----------



## UnOrthodOx

It's mostly packed, still trying to figure out the final item, packing wise. It's a little difficult. Will depart tomorrow.


----------



## kmb123

Spent the day wrapping gifts and putting the final touches on the handmade stuff. Gotta find a box big enough to ship and off it will go tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Hope my victim likes it. 

Time for a glass of wine...minus the glue gun this time.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

kmb123 said:


> Spent the day wrapping gifts and putting the final touches on the handmade stuff. Gotta find a box big enough to ship and off it will go tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Hope my victim likes it.
> 
> Time for a glass of wine...minus the glue gun this time.



*OOOOH Im sure I will LOVE IT! Cant wait !  *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

UnOrthodOx said:


> It's mostly packed, still trying to figure out the final item, packing wise. It's a little difficult. Will depart tomorrow.


*I don't mind receiving odd shaped boxes so go ahead and pack that baby up!!  YAY its coming my gift is coming!*


----------



## Ophelia

I hope everybody has had a wonderful Labor Day! Well, those in the U.S., anyway. For those that aren't, I hope you had a wonderful Monday! 

We all got back at 1:30 this morning from my last trip home before having the baby. We're all pretty whipped, so today's been pretty much a wash. I'm still working on my victim's gift. Well, I will be working on it, anyway. The only thing I could do for my victim while we were up north was shop. I did find something, though! At this rate, I'm definitely going to be shipping close to the deadline, I had really hoped to get it out by now. 

It's a good thing I was planning on ripping out the garden when we got back. The deer got into it again, I'll have to show the pictures when I get them off of the camera.

On a positive note, I've been getting goodies in the mail! Not SR related, but still fun stuff. My candle order came in, so I'm now stocked up for the year(aside from cheapo tealights, those I buy as I go), and I got four sets of Turkish spoons for dance. The spoons I've been wanting for years, especially after seeing a friend use them in a performance with her troupe, I just never got around to ordering them. It worked out well, as she decided to sell them, so I actually got the spoons from the person that inspired me to want to play them.  The look DH gave me when he found out I got more than one set was good. Maybe he'll think twice about leaving me home for over a week with DD while I'm cranky and pregnant, and in the middle of a break from dance class. 

*beautifulnightmare*, Isis is such a gorgeous kitty!

*Lil Ghouliette*, I see you've got the board of overseers keeping an eye on you. 

*Kelloween*, we've got a Fiona, too. She's been pretty much renamed Ona, though, as that's what DD calls her, and she's her best friend.

*kmb123*, I've also done some Cabernet hot-gluing(obviously not this time, though!). Don't worry, the scars fade. 



The Auditor said:


> ...I hate being patient....


The Princess Bride?
Funny about the signature, DD just saw Lilo & Stitch for the first time the other night.

For those worrying about their gift, I don't think I could have said it any better than *JW* did.

*Bethene*, I was actually going to suggest the "Let's Talk" thread. I haven't been there in a while, as I seem to only be able to keep up with reading and posting in one active thread at a time. But, we always like a little fresh blood over there.

Wow, is it getting dark here! I hope that means we're in for a good storm here(minus any sort of tornado warning, of course). And here comes the rain. Time to go enjoy it!


----------



## kmb123

Ophelia said:


> *kmb123*, I've also done some Cabernet hot-gluing(obviously not this time, though!). Don't worry, the scars fade.


Yes, I'm really looking forward to waking up tomorrow with all fingerprints in tact!


----------



## The Auditor

Hmm..don't think "I hate being patient" is from The Princess Bride...but I could be wrong. Do have my favorite lines from that Classic that get rolled out at the most appropriate (or inappropriate) times. Glad DD has been Stitchified...the world needs more small fluffy aliens.

As for Let's Chat, the only issue with that is the same that arose when The Weekly became more than weekly - so many posts, no newbie is going to read through them all. Granted, some will, but some won't lest they bring up something that's already been talked to death in the post. Or maybe that's just me... Either way, whatever, I'll let the ladies take the lead here (since they're going to anyway).


----------



## Hearts1003

Thank you MissMandy!


----------



## Ophelia

*Auditor*, you're right. It's, "I hate waiting." My mistake!


----------



## MissMandy

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## LadySherry

MissMandy said:


> What's everyone up to tonight?
> 
> I am making my victim some of their gifts. Hopefully I will get them done this week. Had to refocus due to not finding exactly what I wanted to corrupt.
> 
> Cat names were brought up earlier, I have a Cupid, Venus and pandora. Dogs are Cesar, cassanova and Romeo and Beowulf .


----------



## DebBDeb

My dogs are named Dexter (RIP, 2 wks ago ) and Cujo. Cats are Church (Daisy) and Jigsaw.

I like horror films a little bit.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Finished gift 1. Now to to work on the other two handmade items for my precious victim. Hoping to hit a few thrift stores this week for filler items. Also started making my cards for the card exchange! I love Halloween and I love this forum!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

WooHoo, goes out tomorrow morning!


----------



## bethene

My cats names are Joey (Joe Bear) Jessie (Jedi Girl or Jessie Marie) < Henry, (Henny or Nubbie- cuz he has a nub of a tail) and Toby (Buddy, or Tobler) don't ask me why the odd knick names,, we just baby talk them ,and after awhile thats what evolved,, and a turtle whose name is Simon, although she is a gal! 

then I have my sons four cats here and his tortoise, but to tired to deal with their names tonight,,, 
every one is so far ahead in the gift department than me, I shall shame myself and ship at the deadline,,,,,,


----------



## bethene

that is a awesome looking package, love the spiders!


----------



## sumrtym

My reaper has begun taunting me by mail! My postmark is from the Quad Cities, IL. If your my reaper, oh Children of the Corn, then know that the stalking goes both ways.


----------



## creeperguardian

nice box gonna hopefully get mine out tommaro and i hope that my reaper ships tommaro also am i the only one dieing inside because of the wait lololol i think i should not come on the forum till i know it ships to much pain haha i love the pain


----------



## creeperguardian

Ready for shipping


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Hearts1003 said:


> Has the thread started for pics of reapings? If so I can't find it.


I posted the link for it, it is on page 17 towards the bottom


----------



## warpaint

*warpaint is back*

OK this is my first Halloween after my divorce. Yes she sold all my props and what she didn't sell she burned. And she was the one cheating. Anyway new start for me. Is it to late to sign up for the secret reaper? If not show me where. This forum has got So big.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

warpaint said:


> OK this is my first Halloween after my divorce. Yes she sold all my props and what she didn't sell she burned. And she was the one cheating. Anyway new start for me. Is it to late to sign up for the secret reaper? If not show me where. This forum has got So big.


Just wisper started the second reaper it should still be going, you poor darling , that is the lowest of lows ..


----------



## Kelloween

Bethene, I am right with you...Im going to be a deadline shipper..darn work is getting in my way!!


----------



## nhh

I just have to make a couple finishing touches... I have something that was shipped, hoping it comes soon. I should be ready any day now to send my package on its way.... I hope my victim likes my choices. 

Something is coming along nicely so.... here's a sneak peak. A tad blurry but....


----------



## hallorenescene

ophelia, glad to hear you're doing well. 
warpaint, sorry to hear your tale of woe. by all means, join the reaper 2, you will have a blast.

okay, for my victum, i just want to give a clue...there is an N in your name.


----------



## katshead42

I'm sure it's been said before but where can I find the thread with the pictures of everyone's gifts?


----------



## sumrtym

I picked up the final piece for my victim today. Now to just find a box, time, and do a bit of decorating.

Oh, and baking....


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I didn't put much thought into decorating my box before I ship. Hmmm now the wheels are turning!


----------



## MissMandy

Yay more and more boxes being shipped! 



sumrtym said:


> My reaper has begun taunting me by mail! My postmark is from the Quad Cities, IL. If your my reaper, oh Children of the Corn, then know that the stalking goes both ways.


What did you get??


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Woo, package shipped!


----------



## Kelloween

wooo, mines still half done


----------



## sumrtym

MissMandy said:


> Yay more and more boxes being shipped!
> 
> 
> What did you get??


_Hello Victim...I mean, Daren,
I want to play a game,
And torture you slowly,
Oh what a shame.

Do we live far apart,
Or perhaps in the same state?
Do you want to know my identity?
I guess that's up for debate.

I could tell you right now,
But what fun would that be?
Stalking is half the fun,
You wait and see.

Search this letter, 
The envelope too,
You just never know
what might be a clue.

A box of goodies,
One day you'll receive
But keep in mind,
Looks can deceive.

Search Around the forum
Until this game is through,
You may or may not see me,
But I'll definitely be watching you!_

Decorated with images of jigsaw, and another sheet with a picture from Children of the Corn and a QR code asking me to identify the movie it's from. Made my day when I got it!


----------



## hallorenescene

everyone, don't forget to post pics when you get your gifts. yee hawwww


----------



## Teresa M

katshead42 said:


> I'm sure it's been said before but where can I find the thread with the pictures of everyone's gifts?


MissMandy posted the link on the top of page 70.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

piccy time, also contains a big hint to a little surprise not immediately obvious about the gifts. 



















All packed up.


----------



## warpaint

Thank you. I have faith that the great pumpkin will make her pay. I had So much hand made stuff that will take me years to make again.


----------



## azazel

sent out my victim her package this morning i hope she loves it


----------



## BR1MSTON3

azazel said:


> sent out my victim her package this morning i hope she loves it
> 
> View attachment 126289
> 
> 
> View attachment 126290


Cool package, but I guess I can rule myself out!


----------



## lmz319

azazel said:


> sent out my victim her package this morning i hope she loves it



Oooh, I'm a SHE, maybe that's mine!!! :::crossing fingers:::


----------



## witchymom

I'm a she! I'm a she! is it mine??????

my victims package is in my car, ready to be dropped off at the post office in a few minutes! 

muahahahahahahhaahaaaaa


----------



## azazel

i have been working on it here an there for like 2 months now it don't look like much but it ha been remade like 4 times an i have a total of like 20 hrs in to it 
i just hope it is good enough for my victim after all it was made with a lot of love


----------



## azazel

hahaha just noticed the date is wrong on the pic guess i did not turn that off hahahhahahaha


----------



## LadySherry

i'm a she. its mine. hehehehehe right?


----------



## Ghouliet

My box is almost full but I am not creative with the box, you'll just have to open it up for all the good things. I shop after Halloween for my reaper and I also keep an eye out for things at goodwill. I so enjoy doing secret reaper.


----------



## witchymom

hahaha my victims box is in the custody of the postal office! but where is it goooooooooooing??????????????


----------



## NOWHINING

I agree with you!



JustWhisper said:


> Well, my gift didn't make it out of the chute because i missed the post office today. So it goes out Monday.
> 
> Dear Reaper...Thank you for worrying so much about the fact that I may not like my gift from you. You may be making me something with your own hands from your own imagination. Maybe this is the first time you have ever tried this type of project. No matter how it turns out, I will love it. Because you put so much of yourself into it. And remember, I don't know what you had in your mind when you started making it. So if it doesn't turn out like you planned, i will never know. Maybe you are not the crafty type, or are short on time, and you are scouring stores, thrift shops, and yard sales looking for just the right object or objects for my gift. This is no less appreciated than a handcrafted gift. You are putting just as much thought into my gift as if it was made by you. It is possible you are a new reaper and not sure what type of items other people send. It doesn't matter what other people send. Because you are MY reaper, and you are only trying to please me. And you will. Trust your instincts. Don't second guess your choices. Mostly, I want you to relax, have fun choosing my gift, or making it. I promise I will have fun opening it. And whatever it is, I will use it, and love it. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## NOWHINING

i know who this gift is for!!!! Nah nah nah!!!!



beautifulnightmare said:


> spent my saturday night watching dr who with the hubby and working on my sr gift. It was a great night! Almost finished with gift 1! 2 more to go! At least for the homemade. My victim will be spoiled!
> 
> Def stepping out of my comfort zone here with my sewing skills! Alas i have shed blood for my victim but don't fret it didn't get on your gift, precious victim!


----------



## NOWHINING

CONGRATS! First to be Reap!





JustWhisper said:


> I have been reaped, and I will get pics to the Pic Thread as soon as I can. I am limping along with my laptop since my main computer is awaiting arrival of it's new hard drive. Hmmmmm maybe my reaper should have sent me computer parts. LOL.


----------



## MissMandy

sumrtym said:


> _Hello Victim...I mean, Daren,
> I want to play a game,
> And torture you slowly,
> Oh what a shame.
> 
> Do we live far apart,
> Or perhaps in the same state?
> Do you want to know my identity?
> I guess that's up for debate.
> 
> I could tell you right now,
> But what fun would that be?
> Stalking is half the fun,
> You wait and see.
> 
> Search this letter,
> The envelope too,
> You just never know
> what might be a clue.
> 
> A box of goodies,
> One day you'll receive
> But keep in mind,
> Looks can deceive.
> 
> Search Around the forum
> Until this game is through,
> You may or may not see me,
> But I'll definitely be watching you!_
> 
> Decorated with images of jigsaw, and another sheet with a picture from Children of the Corn and a QR code asking me to identify the movie it's from. Made my day when I got it!


Ohhh how cool! My bloomers would be all in a twist if I got something like that


----------



## NOWHINING

i know whose gifts she is working on!!!!




beautifulnightmare said:


> finished gift 1. Now to to work on the other two handmade items for my precious victim. Hoping to hit a few thrift stores this week for filler items. Also started making my cards for the card exchange! I love halloween and i love this forum!


----------



## LadySherry

NO whining..... you can tell me who. I won't tell anyone else.


----------



## NOWHINING

I've decorated my box already. 




beautifulnightmare said:


> I didn't put much thought into decorating my box before I ship. Hmmm now the wheels are turning!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I sent my gift out last Friday but my victim hasnt received it yet... Might take a while but cant wait for her to open it...


----------



## sookie

My victim's package is on its way! yay!


----------



## NOWHINING

HEY! I am a she too! maybe its for me?!



lmz319 said:


> Oooh, I'm a SHE, maybe that's mine!!! :::crossing fingers:::


----------



## NOWHINING

me is a she too!!!!!



witchymom said:


> i'm a she! I'm a she! Is it mine??????
> 
> My victims package is in my car, ready to be dropped off at the post office in a few minutes!
> 
> Muahahahahahahhaahaaaaa


----------



## NOWHINING

I cant! I pinky swear it with beatifulnightmare, so I am not allow to tell!



LadySherry said:


> NO whining..... you can tell me who. I won't tell anyone else.


----------



## chinclub

I just checked my tracking number and my victim will be getting their package TOMORROW!!!!!!! I hope they like it.


----------



## NOWHINING

is it me? It is isnt it?!



chinclub said:


> I just checked my tracking number and my victim will be getting their package TOMORROW!!!!!!! I hope they like it.


----------



## chinclub

I'll never tell.....

unless the bribe is really good and then I'll probably tell....


----------



## LadySherry

OK----- who out there runs to the mailbox/porch to see if your reaper gift has arrived? Just checking.


----------



## kmb123

LadySherry said:


> OK----- who out there runs to the mailbox/porch to see if your reaper gift has arrived? Just checking.


Guilty as charged! 

I was in my garage today working on a few things and had the garage door cracked open about 2 feet. We are the third house in beginning of a subdivision of 400+ homes so we have FedEx & UPS trucks in and out passing right by my house all day. Every single time I heard one coming I'd think to myself...."could this be it  ?!? this is it, I just know it is this time!" and then I'd hear them blow right past my house. Pure torture I tell ya!


----------



## Halloween Princess

So many shipping! I don't start stalking the mail man & jumping at UPS trucks until after the shipping deadline when I know it could be any day. But my husband usually leaves for work through the garage & I've instructed him to check the front porch on his way out.


----------



## Teresa M

I am waiting so excitedly for my package, but I am so far from shipping! I will feel guilty about opening mine when I haven't even shipped mine out! Anyone else feel this way, or just wierd ol' me?


----------



## witchymom

I don't start being anxious for mine until I mail my victims package. 

that said, mine mailed out today, SO I'M READY TO BE REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

reap me, reap me, come on baby reap me..... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchy46

You guys are too funny!!! I love sending stuff more than recieving it, but with that being said, I can't Wait!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Oh I get excited for the mailman never mind,it's just a jury summons for October ppppppppppppppppppppppp! Lord I hope it isn't the George Zimmerman case!


----------



## jenscats5

If mine is due to be delivered this week I hope it's wearing scuba gear!!!


----------



## Kelloween

omg..am I the only one draggin ass?? I really am trying..gotta work again for 3 days and our stores have nothing!!


----------



## jenscats5

Kelloween said:


> omg..am I the only one draggin ass?? I really am trying..gotta work again for 3 days and our stores have nothing!!


No you're not!!! I won't be able to ship till the last minute I don't think....


----------



## The Auditor

NOWHINING said:


> i know who this gift is for!!!! Nah nah nah!!!!


You know, that's really quite unattractive.


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh I get excited for the mailman never mind,it's just a jury summons for October ppppppppppppppppppppppp! Lord I hope it isn't the George Zimmerman case!


Are you kidding?? That'd be the easiest trial to get out of. Who hasn't heard about it, and formed an opinion?



As for my victim's package, it shipped out UPS today, bound for warmer and wetter areas. Hope Vic or Vickie likes it. 


Realize I'm a little late to the critter-naming, but...cats: Amerigo and Hephaestus. Dog: ZuZu. Ghost Cats (believe it or not): Mai-Ling, Bastet, Spike and Piglet.


----------



## witchymom

The Auditor said:


> Realize I'm a little late to the critter-naming, but...cats: Amerigo and Hephaestus. Dog: ZuZu. Ghost Cats (believe it or not): Mai-Ling, Bastet, Spike and Piglet.


were we naming critters? I may win the gold prize for this one

cats: 
dot
nermal
kyuzo
kiku
kambei
mouse
bella
shadow
gigi
bella
oreo

ghost dog: pippin
ghost cats: claudia and janie


----------



## The Auditor

Oh, forgot one other ghost cat and a ghost dog...the nameless Siamese and Jack Russell that came with the house


----------



## moonwitchkitty

YAY my victim posted that he got his goodies so glad he likes them


----------



## The Auditor

Yay! That rocks.


----------



## obcessedwithit

*tomorrow, tomorrow, shipping tommorow.........*

got the box decorated and it is bound for witch land.......???????????????????? bahahahahahaha
I had a great time with the box!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Are you kidding?? That'd be the easiest trial to get out of. Who hasn't heard about it, and formed an opinion?
> 
> 
> .


I never thought of it that way! I should start by suggesting the news crews who have made getting my wife to work next door a living hell should be flogged and quartered and go from there! I just hope it is quick whatever it is so I can get back to my absolutely favorite month!

Is it bad that even though I just mailed the package today, I am upset I can't track it?


----------



## chinclub

obcessedwithit, I love your witch decorations on the box!

I wonder if the box I get will be decorated. We get a lot of deliveries to my house so I know my mail lady and UPS man pretty well. They already think I am weird. I can only imagine the comments I will get if my box comes decorated!  LMAO


----------



## moonwitchkitty

soon my pretty's soon.. there's something harry always scary down on scary street when ghost and ghouls, and pumpkins rule.. pure happiness Fall is almost upon us cannot wait.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BR1MSTON3 said:


> WooHoo, goes out tomorrow morning!


*ooooh I can't wait to receive it!*


----------



## Kymmm

Witches.. Black widows... I'll give them all a nice home.. I promise!! Send them to meeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## bethene

wow, love that witchy decorated box! fantastic~ 
lots of confirmation numbers today,, so the shipping has begun in earnest!! 

Also, remember to let me know when you receive a gift!


----------



## girlwiththeghost

I just finished putting together the last of the box. I cannot wait to send it out on Friday!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay everyone with a tease, i have no idea. lol
so here is another tease from me. my victum has an E in their name
jw, that is really nice what you wrote to your reaper


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> okay everyone with a tease, i have no idea. lol
> so here is another tease from me. my victum has an e in their name
> jw, that is really nice what you wrote to your reaper


Hmm, I have both an N & an E in my name. But not sure if you mean forum name or real name...


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe princess, maybe not. i'm using the forum name.
landscape, nice gift for sure. all of it, but i kinda favor that skull. moonwitch kitty, that skull turned out very nice. awesome gifts
nochevy, i love that projection ghost. that's pretty slick. dminor, nice job


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> maybe princess, maybe not. i'm using the forum name.
> landscape, nice gift for sure. all of it, but i kinda favor that skull. moonwitch kitty, that skull turned out very nice. awesome gifts


Then it could be me. I've figured it out! Both Halloween & Princess have both letters. But so does my real name, Jenelle. I'm covered all around. So ship my package already!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok problem. I just finished my victim last gift but I want to keep it. It turned out so awesome. I guess i will have to make one for me. Now tomorrow I will be on the search for a box.
Soon my victim soon.


----------



## Hearts1003

Waiting on one more thing for my victim then all is done. I wanted to make something homemade but my mind is shot and hardly any spare time. 
School. Homework. Studying. No idea when I'm going to get time to put out decor.


----------



## dee14399

EEEEKKKK!!!!! im being stalked  got a small package today that said “Dont forget…Im watching you” It had some eyeballs, spiders and a severed finger inside. heheheehe Im soo Excited I will post a picture as soon as I can get one uploaded  Thank you secret Reaper


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I sent my gift out last Friday but my victim hasnt received it yet... Might take a while but cant wait for her to open it...


*You said her! You said her! It could be for me! Im a her!!! Its for me I just know it!*


----------



## MissMandy

obcessedwithit said:


> got the box decorated and it is bound for witch land.......???????????????????? bahahahahahaha
> I had a great time with the box!!
> 
> View attachment 126344
> 
> 
> View attachment 126345


Awesome box!


----------



## MissMandy

dee14399 said:


> EEEEKKKK!!!!! im being stalked  got a small package today that said “Dont forget…Im watching you” It had some eyeballs, spiders and a severed finger inside. heheheehe Im soo Excited I will post a picture as soon as I can get one uploaded  Thank you secret Reaper


LOL all I'm hearing in my head is "I always feel like somebody's watching meeee"


----------



## DebBDeb

LadySherry said:


> Ok problem. I just finished my victim last gift but I want to keep it. It turned out so awesome. I guess i will have to make one for me. Now tomorrow I will be on the search for a box.
> Soon my victim soon.


I did the same thing with my one homemade gift and I knew if it turned out as awesome as it did in my head I'd want too keep it. Sooooooooooo, I bought 2 of everything figuring I could return them if I chose not to make it. Needless to say I didn't return SQUAT!


----------



## DebBDeb

jenscats5 said:


> If mine is due to be delivered this week I hope it's wearing scuba gear!!!


That means it for me! Ooooohhhhh! Can't wait!


----------



## DebBDeb

obcessedwithit said:


> got the box decorated and it is bound for witch land.......???????????????????? bahahahahahaha
> I had a great time with the box!!
> 
> View attachment 126344
> 
> 
> View attachment 126345


That is AWESOME! My mail carrier is going to LOVE IT! He always comments on my decorations.


----------



## witchy46

obcessedwithit said:


> got the box decorated and it is bound for witch land.......???????????????????? bahahahahahaha
> I had a great time with the box!!
> 
> View attachment 126344
> 
> 
> View attachment 126345


Me , it's for me, I'm a Witch!!!!! Well I hope it's for me!! Very cool package!!!

Wow!! I love the spider box too, now who doesn't like spiders!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

could be princess, could be, but maybe not. watch for the next clue to see or not.


----------



## NOWHINING

chinclub said:


> I'll never tell.....
> 
> unless the bribe is really good and then I'll probably tell....


Then i shall bribe you woith candy corn M&M!


----------



## Ilean

"The time draws near"

Thank you secret reaper you made my day!!!!!! YIPEE!! I was giggly all night.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am justing waiting for payday to mail my gift to that special person.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

MissMandy said:


> LOL all I'm hearing in my head is "I always feel like somebody's watching meeee"


Thank you so much for getting that stuck in my head! 

On another note, says it is 'out for delivery' woooooo


----------



## NOWHINING

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you so much for getting that stuck in my head!
> 
> On another note, says it is 'out for delivery' woooooo


That song is always stuck in my head.


----------



## sikntwizted

My 'lil box shipped out yesterday. Had a few items "requesitioned" from work in there. Hope the boss don't mind


----------



## DebBDeb

So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;

Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try. 
UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons. 
Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb. 
UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?

I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days. 

Time to repack!


----------



## MissMandy

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you so much for getting that stuck in my head!
> You're very welcome lol
> 
> On another note, says it is 'out for delivery' woooooo


LOL you shipped next day, didn't you?


----------



## MissMandy

DebBDeb said:


> So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;
> 
> Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
> UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
> Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try.
> UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons.
> Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb.
> UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?
> 
> I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days.
> 
> Time to repack!


Oh gosh, a ticking gift. This excites me


----------



## DebBDeb

MissMandy said:


> Oh gosh, a ticking gift. This excites me


Lol ... I added an alarm clock SPECIFICALLY for the ticking effect. I had to unpack it for the UPS Creep to see. I may have to ship this to a friend of mine who is close to my Vic and have them hand deliver said ticking gift! Lol!!

I guess it's a good thing I didn't opt for USPS.


----------



## witchy46

DebBDeb said:


> So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;
> 
> Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
> UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
> Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try.
> UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons.
> Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb.
> UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?
> 
> I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days.
> 
> Time to repack!


Okay now that is funny!!!


----------



## LadySherry

DebBDeb said:


> So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;
> 
> Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
> UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
> Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try.
> UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons.
> Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb.
> UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?
> 
> I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days.
> 
> Time to repack!


That is too funny. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## chinclub

dee14399 said:


> EEEEKKKK!!!!! im being stalked  got a small package today that said “Dont forget…Im watching you” It had some eyeballs, spiders and a severed finger inside. heheheehe Im soo Excited I will post a picture as soon as I can get one uploaded  Thank you secret Reaper



How funny would it be if they miswrote the address. Could you imagine your next door neighbor opening that box!! LMAO


----------



## witchy46

chinclub said:


> How funny would it be if they miswrote the address. Could you imagine your next door neighbor opening that box!! LMAO


That would be too funny!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

i think it would not bother me, becuz i would not be able to hear it. hahahhaa


----------



## chinclub

The UPS man asked me if there was anything dangerous in the box. I said "like what?" He said "anything that could be dangerous, anything poisonous, anything that could explode." 

They take the fun out of everything!!


----------



## chinclub

By the way, my box is out for delivery!!! Someone is getting a package from me today.........


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> The UPS man asked me if there was anything dangerous in the box. I said "like what?" He said "anything that could be dangerous, anything poisonous, anything that could explode."
> 
> They take the fun out of everything!!


with the right accelerant (sp?), wouldn't anything be explosive? LOLOL


----------



## jenscats5

chinclub said:


> The UPS man asked me if there was anything dangerous in the box. I said "like what?" He said "anything that could be dangerous, anything poisonous, anything that could explode."
> 
> They take the fun out of everything!!



Dang! They are so particular!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Not that I am getting antsy or anything, but what does delivered by end of day mean? Is that like hey it will get there before midnight or do they have a certain time (UPS) that they stop delivering? I mean I am just curious, not that I am sitting here looking at the clock or anything!


----------



## MissMandy

It probably means by the end of the working day. 

I hope I'm not one that's suppose to be getting reaped today. My city is friggen flooded! Anyone who's on my facebook can see the pic I posted. Lucky, the major flooding isn't near my house!


----------



## chinclub

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Not that I am getting antsy or anything, but what does delivered by end of day mean? Is that like hey it will get there before midnight or do they have a certain time (UPS) that they stop delivering? I mean I am just curious, not that I am sitting here looking at the clock or anything!


You just gotta wait to they hit that stop. UPS does a certain route each time so it depends where they are as to what time of day. We are out in the country so we are the last stop our UPS man makes. If he has a light load he gets here around 5 if he has a large load he gets here around 7 pm. Hopefully your person isn't at the end of the route. 

I am waiting right there with you....my package is delivered today. I hope my victim posts today.


----------



## LadySherry

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Not that I am getting antsy or anything, but what does delivered by end of day mean? Is that like hey it will get there before midnight or do they have a certain time (UPS) that they stop delivering? I mean I am just curious, not that I am sitting here looking at the clock or anything!


I spoke to the ups guy that comes to my work today and he said that he can not go home until all packages on truck are delivered. Hope that helps.


----------



## chinclub

UGGG its to quiet!!

Alright, BR1MSTON3, who's your victim? I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Teresa M

DebBDeb said:


> So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;
> 
> Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
> UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
> Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try.
> UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons.
> Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb.
> UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?
> 
> I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days.
> 
> Time to repack!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!! Oh, dear. Sorry, that just struck me as reeeeeeaaaaaaalllllyyyyyyyy funny.


----------



## Teresa M

Great day on the forum today! I have had quite a laugh for the last little bit getting caught up after work.

I think that I may take the easy way out on my victim's gift. I have made one item that I am sending; I wanted to make the main item that they asked for but I haven't made one before and am having difficulty getting started on it. My husband offered to pay for one so I can buy it instead and I think that I may take him up on it. I have a little bit more time to decide for sure so, we'll see.

By the way, my daughter is being induced tomorrow morning!


----------



## chinclub

Teresa M said:


> G
> 
> By the way, my daughter is being induced tomorrow morning!



How exciting!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> Great day on the forum today! I have had quite a laugh for the last little bit getting caught up after work.
> 
> I think that I may take the easy way out on my victim's gift. I have made one item that I am sending; I wanted to make the main item that they asked for but I haven't made one before and am having difficulty getting started on it. My husband offered to pay for one so I can buy it instead and I think that I may take him up on it. I have a little bit more time to decide for sure so, we'll see.
> 
> By the way, my daughter is being induced tomorrow morning!


Someone's gonna be a grandma!


----------



## bethene

congrats Theresa!!! 
oh my, a ticking box, that is too too funny love it!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Gosh, that was fast! I just received an email letting me know my victim's gift was delivered! I wasn't expecting it to get there so quickly. I haven't even mailed her/his Halloween card yet! Kudos to Spirit for such a speedy delivery! My victim must be very confused right now! lol


----------



## Teresa M

chinclub said:


> How exciting!!!!


Yes it is!



MissMandy said:


> Someone's gonna be a grandma!






bethene said:


> congrats Theresa!!!
> oh my, a ticking box, that is too too funny love it!!!


Thank you!


----------



## chinclub

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Gosh, that was fast! I just received an email letting me know my victim's gift was delivered! I wasn't expecting it to get there so quickly. I haven't even mailed her/his Halloween card yet! Kudos to Spirit for such a speedy delivery! My victim must be very confused right now! lol


That makes at least 3 packages delivered today. Hopefully the picture thread will be filling up soon.


----------



## witchymom

pictures

PICTURES

pictures

PICTURES

WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I think waiting for pix is worse than waiting for our victims!


----------



## chinclub

I totally agree!!


----------



## Hearts1003

DebBDeb said:


> So, I wake up EXTRA EARLY this morning knowing today is the day I'm mailing my victim their gift. Wrapped it all nice nice last night after packing it up real good. Walked into UPS, popped my box on the counter and here was the conversation;
> 
> Me: Good morning! I'd like to ship this to _________________, __
> UPS Creep: We cannot ship that.
> Me: What do you mean? It's a package and you're a shipper. I think it'll work if we try.
> UPS Creep: Ma'am, UPS cannot ship that package for safety reasons.
> Me: You have GOT to be kidding me. It's a freakin' Halloween gift, not a bomb.
> UPS Creep: Then why is it ticking?
> 
> I guess I just grew immune to the ticking over the past few days.
> 
> Time to repack!


LMFAOROTFL! Laughing so hard my family came in to see what was so funny!


----------



## Kelloween

I just got excited..the UPS truck pulled up..but unless my neighbor stole my secret reaper box..it was'nt for me!


----------



## Hearts1003

So happy for you Teresa! I love to buy Halloween shirts and stuff for my nieces and nephews! I love to go with them to pick out costumes cause I buy them all the extra goodies Mommy and Daddy don't want to buy.  They all come to my house on Halloween to go trick or treating around my neighborhood and it's just the greatest thing!  Oh the fun you are going to have!


----------



## ALKONOST

Kelloween said:


> I just got excited..the UPS truck pulled up..but unless my neighbor stole my secret reaper box..it was'nt for me!


That would be enough to start a war!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ha you should have seen the Fedex girl when i told her just a severed head still giggling about it.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I think waiting for pix is worse than waiting for our victims!


Let's not get carried away here....


----------



## The Auditor

Congratulations Teresa!


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Let's not get carried away here....


Oh I'm serious. Especially once you've known your victim has received their gift. You're just dying for them to post!


----------



## chinclub

Ugg, nothing on the picture thread yet......


----------



## The Auditor

Maybe they can't find the picture thread. I'll see if I can fix that...


----------



## The Auditor

There, moved the pictures thread to the first page, now maybe the giftees will post more. Granted, Bethene's going to yell at me for doing so, and I'll probably get banned from the forum, and forced to wander aimlessly the frozen lanes of Christmas-land....the SACRIFICES I make for you all, but you know, if it brings a little joy to your life, totally worth it.


----------



## MissMandy

*bows down to Auditor* oh thank you, kind sir! Please, let me feed you grapes and wine to show my gratitude


----------



## chinclub

The Auditor said:


> There, moved the pictures thread to the first page, now maybe the giftees will post more. Granted, Bethene's going to yell at me for doing so, and I'll probably get banned from the forum, and forced to wander aimlessly the frozen lanes of Christmas-land....the SACRIFICES I make for you all, but you know, if it brings a little joy to your life, totally worth it.



I hate spell check!!! I was going to write you are the ultimate but it changed it to intimate. Not the same thing.... So I guess I will just say thanks before I get into trouble!


----------



## The Auditor

Why thank you, but no, don't make a fuss, I'll just sit quietly over here in the corner, go about your fun...it's all about you!


----------



## The Auditor

chinclub said:


> I hate spell check!!! I was going to write you are the ultimate but it changed it to intimate. Not the same thing.... So I guess I will just say thanks!


Umm...wow, yeah...glad you didn't. We'd have some serious 'splaining to do there!


----------



## chinclub

I will visit you in Christmas land and I will even bring you a fruitcake! (Which one of them do you want me to bring?  )


----------



## MissMandy

What fun? lol I'm just laying here in bed watching Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## obcessedwithit

Package is in flight.......................UPS guy said "cool package" I told him all about us and he thought that was so cool! He never did ask what was inside. Hang on my dear victim your package will be delivered on.......................................


----------



## The Auditor

chinclub said:


> I will visit you in Christmas land and I will even bring you a fruitcake! (Which one of them do you want me to bring?  )


Surprise me. With as many as we have 'round here, no way I could pick.


----------



## chinclub

Well, a watched pot never boils so I am going to call it a night. Hopefully when I get back in the morning there will be a bunch of new pictures to view. 'Night everyone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

And
I know
who NOWHINING's gift
is for!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodness, deb, we can laugh about this, but the poor postal worker. now i can't wait to see what your baby is.
chin, i cracked up very loud with your thought...too funny
just when you think the most exciting thing of the day would be to get reaped, and suddenly, it just doesn't seem as important as a little blessing. very nice theresa


----------



## nhh

New babies, ticking boxes, tales of Christmas land woes, threats of fruitcake??? I leave you all alone for 4 hours and this is what happens???

Congrats Grandma Theresa... 

I just found a couple more items I bought last year to include in the package. Good thing I hadn't sealed it up yet.


----------



## Kelloween

Congrats to Grandma Theresa!

Found me candy corn duct tape to tape my Victim's box up with..if I could just get it all finished!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mailed my victims package today and should arrive on Friday...so hope you like what's inside.


----------



## chinclub

Came rushing back this morning and no new pictures in the picture thread. I might actually have to give up and go work on a prop today. ***I am sick of painting those never ending carnevil banners!! I need an excuse to stay away***


----------



## MissMandy

Last year it seemed like there were so many more pix being posted already. I mean, I understand not everyone has received their gifts yet, but still seems like it was...busier last year. Half the fun of SR is sharing the excitement with everyone


----------



## ajbanz

MissMandy said:


> Last year it seemed like there were so many more pix being posted already. I mean, I understand not everyone has received their gifts yet, but still seems like it was...busier last year. Half the fun of SR is sharing the excitement with everyone


I promise to post pics when I receive my goodies!!!!

Hope my victim does the same. It's on its way!!!


----------



## chinclub

Everyone is so quiet today.


----------



## sumrtym

Well, I have to fire up the Kitchenaid and get cookie baking. I'm trying a fairly heavily modified recipe of something I've only done once before..... 

Now, don't you wish you were my VICTIM (literally)? <insert evil laughter here>


----------



## chinclub

Cookies sound wonderful!!


----------



## bethene

well, to quote J-low,, 

"Lets get loud, let's get loud, turn the music up and feel the sound, lets get loud"

too bad it is too early for a drink,, hummm coffee brewing,,, maybe some Irish Coffee?? hubby's got some Irish in him,, so that should be ok,, right?? after all, have the day off, and if I work on my reaper gift "feeling good", that should be fine, right??!


----------



## chinclub

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Drinking coffee here and working on my SR gift too. It's a rainy dreary day and it's inspiring me. Autumn is almost here!


----------



## MissMandy

It was pouring rain here yesterday! Some areas got REALLY flooded. Thankfully not my street. Bright sunny day today, but there's a nice breeze coming through the windows. I can feel Fall trying to break through 

On another note......WHAT A TEASE! A UPS truck just pulled up in front of my house, but went to the neighbor's


----------



## chinclub

At least I got the first coat of my last banner finished. Just one more coat and I can move on to bigger and better props.

No rain here but it looks like it might be on its way.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

chinclub said:


> Everyone is so quiet today.


Been doing a lot of job searching, taking a break! I did get a wonderful thank you from my victim, so I am very excited they liked it all!


----------



## chinclub

That was nice.


----------



## hallorenescene

so how about another tease from me...there is also an A in the name....mmuuuuaaahhhhhhhhhaahhhaahhaaaaaaa
that should be narrowing it down a little


----------



## chinclub

I'm out.


----------



## Kelloween

im out  too


----------



## LadySherry

Lets see an e and an a in their screen name? It's me!!!! it's me!!!! I fit both letters.


side note: I found the box for my victim stuff now to make it all fit.


----------



## Halloween Princess

hallorenescene said:


> so how about another tease from me...there is also an A in the name....mmuuuuaaahhhhhhhhhaahhhaahhaaaaaaa
> that should be narrowing it down a little


I'm still in the running!


----------



## nhh

hallorenescene said:


> so how about another tease from me...there is also an A in the name....mmuuuuaaahhhhhhhhhaahhhaahhaaaaaaa
> that should be narrowing it down a little


I've been called a name that has an A in it. Does that count?


----------



## witchymom

Expected Delivery By:
September 6, 2012

Delivery Confirmation™

where is it going??????????????????????? muahahahhaaaaaaa


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, I put one last thing in my box and I will take it to be mailed tomorrow.


----------



## Kelloween

to me! to me!!!


----------



## Kelloween

I am still lookin at a week..our stores have NOTHING..I have made a few things but I still need to shop..my victim is gonna be one of those thinking..I was forgotten!!


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> to me! to me!!!


maybe... maybe not!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Second package on the way to my victim.


----------



## witchymom

UPS just pulled up - i was SO excited....

and it was just stupid lawnmower belts grrrrrrrr


----------



## GhostTown

been sick and dying (just a cold, really) and haven't been able to do anything for the last 5 days.

Thankfully there is time yet.


----------



## JustWhisper

The Auditor said:


> There, moved the pictures thread to the first page, now maybe the giftees will post more. Granted, Bethene's going to yell at me for doing so, and I'll probably get banned from the forum, and forced to wander aimlessly the frozen lanes of Christmas-land....the SACRIFICES I make for you all, but you know, if it brings a little joy to your life, totally worth it.


The first page of what?


----------



## Ophelia

You are all just so chatty! It takes me forever to catch up, lately. 

Busy day yesterday. I met with my doula and had an OB appt. in the afternoon, and last night was the beginning of a new session for dance class. I am definitely not quite as active as I was last session, and it's just pretty much creepy to see what I look like dancing. I didn't have any mirrors when I was pregnant with DD, so I never knew what I looked like. DD's sleep was all out of whack, she slept in, missed her normal nap time, then took an uber late one, which led to a late bedtime.

*JW*, I think he meant he...shh..._*bumped*_ it to the first page of the General Halloween section.

*Teresa*, any news yet on the grandbaby?

Nice to see you, too, *Hallo*!

Okay, I'm off to go work on my victim's gift. DD slept in again a bit today, and I got a little extra sleep, so I'm going to skip out on the nap and see if I can't actually get some things done. It's difficult to use spray paint and hot glue around a 2 1/2 year old. 

Everyone enjoy the rest of their day! I'll be back later to stalk the pictures thread.


----------



## creeperguardian

hallorenescene said:


> so how about another tease from me...there is also an A in the name....mmuuuuaaahhhhhhhhhaahhhaahhaaaaaaa
> that should be narrowing it down a little


mine has an A


----------



## creeperguardian

Stringy_Jack said:


> Mailed my victims package today and should arrive on Friday...so hope you like what's inside.



i it mee???


----------



## witchymom

neeeeeeeeeed

to

beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaped


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> Yes, it's time....
> 
> 
> Time for teasing my Secret Reapee! Their 'likes' were completely out of my wheelhouse and couldn't be more pleased. This project has taken me in the coolest new area that I wouldn't have gone into -* ever.* Loving this!!!!


haha so many teases im confused and freaking out x)


----------



## bethene

so many great pics in the picture thread,,, with 197 gifts to see, we will be kept quite busy looking at them,,,, can't wait,, first I need to get mine made, been working on it,, letting it dry,, working on it, lettin it dry,,, and repeat~ lOl!


----------



## witchy46

hallorenescene, awe, it's not me either.

My Victim has an E in their name, Hee hee hee!!!


----------



## creeperguardian

witchy46 said:


> hallorenescene, awe, it's not me either.
> 
> My Victim has an E in their name, Hee hee hee!!!


lol is it me ?


----------



## creeperguardian

can we be notified if re reaper ships are shipped?


----------



## witchy46

creeperguardian said:


> lol is it me ?


Bibbity, bobbity, boo, it could be you, or maybe not, we'll just have to wait and see!!!!

I am soo loving this!!!! Hee hee hee!!!


----------



## nhh

witchy46 said:


> My Victim has an E in their name, Hee hee hee!!!


OMG my victim's name has an E in it too.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh we're all playing this game now? Okies  My victim's name has a T in it


----------



## Tannasgach

Having just been awesomely reaped gave me the buttkick I needed to get my victim's package together. Found the perfect size box and It's all packed up but I'm wondering if a box labeled _Oriental Trading_ will confuse my victim lol. I need to come up with a way to cover up the logos. Why does OT have to display their pink flamingo logo 5x's on the box?! 

_*grumbling to self - freakin' flamingos, there has to be a way.....*_


----------



## creeperguardian

lol omg so many names with an E im freaking out ahahaha


----------



## creeperguardian

my victims name has an F in it


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> Having just been awesomely reaped gave me the buttkick I needed to get my victim's package together. Found the perfect size box and It's all packed up but I'm wondering if a box labeled _Oriental Trading_ will confuse my victim lol. I need to come up with a way to cover up the logos. Why does OT have to display their pink flamingo logo 5x's on the box?!
> 
> _*grumbling to self - freakin' flamingos, there has to be a way.....*_


LOL Tanna. Wrap the box in shipping paper


----------



## witchy46

creeperguardian said:


> lol omg so many names with an E im freaking out ahahaha


Your username has an E, I was using my victims username, it has an E in it!!!



MissMandy said:


> Oh we're all playing this game now? Okies  My victim's name has a T in it



Both my username and real name have a T in it!! It's me, I just know it!!!!!!!




nhh said:


> OMG my victim's name has an E in it too.



Okay now I'm soo excited, it could me too, now I'm getting dizzy with all these letters!!!


----------



## witchymom

my victims name has a C in it.... AND ITS OUT FOR DELIVERY!


----------



## witchymom

their mail must come late....


----------



## nhh

Tannasgach said:


> Having just been awesomely reaped gave me the buttkick I needed to get my victim's package together. Found the perfect size box and It's all packed up but I'm wondering if a box labeled _Oriental Trading_ will confuse my victim lol. I need to come up with a way to cover up the logos. Why does OT have to display their pink flamingo logo 5x's on the box?!
> 
> _*grumbling to self - freakin' flamingos, there has to be a way.....*_


Color them in black and make them vultures.  But, in the grand scheme of things, I don't mind you sending me the box with pink flamingos.


----------



## witchymom

I TOO, AM COOL WITH PINK FLAMINGOS lololol


----------



## witchy46

witchymom said:


> their mail must come late....


My victims mail must come late too, it say's it's been delivered!!


----------



## witchymom

no mail here


----------



## Kelloween

your reaper sent you lawn mower belts?? hehehehhh


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> your reaper sent you lawn mower belts?? hehehehhh


lololol well, i DO need them, but sadly i had to pay for them myself LMAO


----------



## Kelloween

no mail here either..time to go to work soon..yukkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Kelloween

why when I try and use that quote thingy, it won't work..sometimes I post something under someone and it shows up like 7 posts later and I sound like a moron....


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> why when I try and use that quote thingy, it won't work..sometimes I post something under someone and it shows up like 7 posts later and I sound like a moron....


works for me. 

but now ive probably jinxed myself LOL


----------



## Kelloween

you just click reply with quote?? omg maybe I am a moron..lol


----------



## witchy46

Kelloween said:


> why when I try and use that quote thingy, it won't work..sometimes I post something under someone and it shows up like 7 posts later and I sound like a moron....


I've done it too, just go with it, I do!!!


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> you just click reply with quote?? omg maybe I am a moron..lol


thats all i do LOLOL

if you want to quote more than one person, click the little quote+ button, then when you are done reading and ready to reply, click the big reply to thread yellow button at the bottom (not the quick reply or reply with quote)


----------



## chinclub

witchymom said:


> my victims name has a C in it.... AND ITS OUT FOR DELIVERY!


I have two Cs!!!! What are you sending me??????


----------



## Lady Arsenic

I shipped my victims gift today! I included a local item, no not Rockey Mountain Oysters! ( Bull Testicles for you non Mountain region-ers )


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> I have two Cs!!!! What are you sending me??????


does your REAL name have a C????


----------



## chinclub

witchymom said:


> does your REAL name have a C????


Maybe if you pronounce it with an accent!!


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> Maybe if you pronounce it with an accent!!


ummmmmmmmmmmm

maybe tomorrow LOL

mine STILL hasnt been delivered. and my vic is in the state next to mine- so same time! its almost 8! i dislike their post office! boooooo!


----------



## chinclub

witchymom said:


> . and my vic is in the state next to mine


See I told you it was me!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Lady Arsnic said:


> I shipped my victims gift today! I included a local item, no not Rockey Mountain Oysters! ( Bull Testicles for you non Mountain region-ers )


lmao those are actually on my food bucket list


----------



## Tannasgach

witchymom said:


> thats all i do LOLOL
> 
> if you want to quote more than one person, click the little quote+ button, then when you are done reading and ready to reply, click the big reply to thread yellow button at the bottom (not the quick reply or reply with quote)


hmmm just may have to check this out....

edit - how do you multiquote if one quote is on page....say.... 92 and the other is on page uhm.... say... 91?

_*tanna going off to the moron's corner*_


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> See I told you it was me!!!


mayyyybeeeeeeeeee



Tannasgach said:


> hmmm just may have to check this out....
> 
> edit - how do you multiquote if one quote is on page....say.... 92 and the other is on page uhm.... say... 91?
> 
> _*tanna going off to the moron's corner*_


You can go from page to page- it saves it. just make sure when you are ready to write that you click the BIG YELLOW REPLY TO THREAD button at the bottom, and not one of the others! the others will NOT keep your multi quote!


----------



## Tannasgach

Tannasgach said:


> hmmm just may have to check this out....
> 
> edit - how do you multiquote if one quote is on page....say.... 92 and the other is on page uhm.... say... 91?
> 
> _*tanna going off to the moron's corner*_





witchymom said:


> mayyyybeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> You can go from page to page- it saves it. just make sure when you are ready to write that you click the BIG YELLOW REPLY TO THREAD button at the bottom, and not one of the others! the others will NOT keep your multi quote!





witchymom said:


> thats all i do LOLOL
> 
> if you want to quote more than one person, click the little quote+ button, then when you are done reading and ready to reply, click the big reply to thread yellow button at the bottom (not the quick reply or reply with quote)


Tanna struttting out of the moron's corner with her head held high!!


----------



## MissMandy

LOL you're adorable, Tanna


----------



## chinclub

What I want to know is how do you change the words right under your username? I don't have anything brilliant to put there right now, but you never know when inspiration will strike.


----------



## Tannasgach

^^^
Thanks very much witchy!!!  Never did see a yellow button just hit 'summit reply'. This is going to be soooo much easier than cutting & paste on multiquotes.


----------



## witchymom

Tannasgach said:


> Tanna struttting out of the moron's corner with her head held high!!


WHOOO HOOOOOOO! good job! LOL



chinclub said:


> What I want to know is how do you change the words right under your username? I don't have anything brilliant to put there right now, but you never know when inspiration will strike.


its in the profile section somewhere... i always have to search and search for it.... 



Tannasgach said:


> ^^^
> Thanks very much witchy!!!  Never did see a yellow button just hit 'summit reply'. This is going to be soooo much easier than cutting & paste on multiquotes.


hey whatever works  and WAY easier than copy & paste! LOL


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> LOL you're adorable, Tanna


No, little girls with red hair and freckles are adorable! 



chinclub said:


> What I want to know is how do you change the words right under your username? I don't have anything brilliant to put there right now, but you never know when inspiration will strike.


It's somewhere on your profile page chin. Miss Mandy talked me through it last time.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> No, little girls with red hair and freckles are adorable!
> 
> 
> It's somewhere on your profile page chin. Miss Mandy talked me through it last time.


That was a looong time ago. I've long passed the adorable stage lol. Not as many freckles either....thank God!

chinclub: At the top right, click on Settings. Left side of page, click on Edit Profile. Then, under Optional Information, you'll see Custom User Title. That's where you'll change it


----------



## Tannasgach

MissMandy said:


> That was a looong time ago. I've long passed the adorable stage lol. Not as many freckles either....thank God!


hehe that's the little girl I was referring to, the one with the big blue monster.


----------



## The Auditor

witchymom said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> maybe tomorrow LOL
> 
> mine STILL hasnt been delivered. and my vic is in the state next to mine- so same time! its almost 8! i dislike their post office! boooooo!


Hmm. Tennessee is next to your state, but half of that state is in a different time zone, so perhaps we can rule them out. Leaves just Virginia, Georgia, or S. Carolina.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> hehe that's the little girl I was referring to, the one with the big blue monster.


Shhhh, no one needs to know about my freckles and blue monster


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Shhhh, no one needs to know about my freckles and blue monster



Oh I disagree. So, what's this about freckles and a blue monster?


----------



## The Auditor

Victim's gift was delivered at 1:08 pm, left by his or her garage. Hope he or she found it.

Speaking of which...a thought occurs. For those of you who haven't been to my place yet (which would be....all of you....), when you turn into my driveway, you first travel down a wooded path, then round bends past the fields skirting the edge of more woods, until you come upon a small cluster of buildings. These are not my home, they're my barn and blacksmith shop - though the shop has often been confused for a house. You travel a bit farther to actually reach my home. If the delivery driver is new, they've been known to leave packages on the shop porch instead of at the house. Got home late this evening, didn't check the shop - hmm, I wonder...


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Oh I disagree. So, what's this about freckles and a blue monster?


I hope I don't regret this 











The Auditor said:


> Got home late this evening, didn't check the shop - hmm, I wonder...


Go check, go check!


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> I hope I don't regret this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/color]


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutie!




MissMandy said:


> Go check, go check!


Umm...it's dark...the shop is a good hike from the house...it's dark....the hike goes through yet another short section of woods we affectionately call Creepy Hollow...it's dark...did I mention that some of the local creatures include foxes (no biggy), semi-wild dogs (bigger issue), coyotes (biggy) and bear (BIGGY)??...it's dark...and hello, you've seen enough horror movies, this is tailor made for some psycho with a chainsaw to pop out and chop me up, or some monster to strike and drag me, kicking and screaming, to H*ll! Oh, and it's dark.

That would be a "no." I'll check in the morning.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

had so much fun putting the box together for my victim i decided to go ahead and join the second reaper.. oh the gift of giving


----------



## krnlmustrd

I'm told a package was delivered today to my house.  Since I haven't bought anything from Amazon lately, I can only assume this is one thing...
BUT - I'm only home on the weekends, so I won't be able to open it until Saturday. That's just an FYI to my reaper who won't see any sort of reaction until then... But I can't wait!


----------



## kmb123

The Auditor said:


> Victim's gift was delivered at 1:08 pm, left by his or her garage. Hope he or she found it.
> 
> Speaking of which...a thought occurs. For those of you who haven't been to my place yet (which would be....all of you....), when you turn into my driveway, you first travel down a wooded path, then round bends past the fields skirting the edge of more woods, until you come upon a small cluster of buildings. These are not my home, they're my barn and blacksmith shop - though the shop has often been confused for a house. You travel a bit farther to actually reach my home. If the delivery driver is new, they've been known to leave packages on the shop porch instead of at the house. Got home late this evening, didn't check the shop - hmm, I wonder...


Wow, your place sounds absolutely beautiful! If I had to describe mine it would go something like this:
First turn off the always busy, usually congested two lane highway into the typical new construction Georgia subdivision complete with the cheesy "Free Upgrades!, Free Basements!, Ask about our Homebuyer Incentives!" signs. Turn right at the perfectly designed clubhouse and pass a few cookie cutter homes (neighborhood of 400+ homes, with only 5 elevations/floorplans. That's right, every fifth house looks the same. Then pull into my driveway which is barely the length to fit one car, if you blink you may run into the garage. We bought his house 6 years ago with the plan that we would leave in about 3 years and make a little money so that we could get what we really want and then the market crashed. So, needless to say, we are staying put for a while. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful for what we have, just wish we had more land, trees, nature, privacy, etc...and that everything wasn't so, well, um perfect. I feel like a stepford wife sometimes which I am sooooo far from. The HOA here even prevents us from doing much outdoor Halloween decorating. If I want to do any outdoor decorating at all, I have to draw up a sketch and submit it to the HOA for approval! Don't have to do that for Christmas, Thanksgiving, Easter, any other holiday, only Halloween. 

Interesting side note - Our house backs up to what used to be called "Thunder Road" due to the fact that it was the main drag that was used to transport moonshine from the North Georgia Mountains into Atlanta. I sit out back and watch the cars go by and think about all the interesting things that use to go on right here in my own back yard, no matter how small it may be.

Sorry for the wine induced, totally irrelevant rant...just been working on my sketches for the HOA and am a little frustrated at the moment. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I got one of my three handmade gifts ready for my victim but after seeing the pictures thread I am wondering if I should go shopping for some added store bought filler items too. Hmmm might hit dollartree and goodwill tomorrow.


----------



## Kymmm

kmb, those HOA's serve some great purposes but can be such a pain the a$$ too! I love places with history and it sounds like your area has some..  Does the HOA say why Halloween is the only holiday that you must submit a drawing? That doesn't sound right.. 
Good luck on your sketch and try to focus on all the good stuff.. a big "cookie cutter" neighborhood probably has LOT's of TOT's!!


----------



## kmb123

Kymmm said:


> kmb, those HOA's serve some great purposes but can be such a pain the a$$ too! I love places with history and it sounds like your area has some..  Does the HOA say why Halloween is the only holiday that you must submit a drawing? That doesn't sound right..
> Good luck on your sketch and try to focus on all the good stuff.. a big "cookie cutter" neighborhood probably has LOT's of TOT's!!


Awww thanks Kymmm! We do have tons of TOTer's, and I've found a sneaky way of getting around the HOA! I work on my garage for months (already have the walls covered in black paper like I do every year) , and I try to really do it up big. That way, it appears as though I'm just the same 'ol normal every day house, HOA approved, until Halloween night when I hit the magic button and open the garage door. The TOTer's have to come into the garage to get their treats, at which point they get to experience all and scary props and creepy environment that would have normally been displayed outside if I weren't limited to all the "rules". Over the past couple of years we seem to have gotten the reputation as "the creepy house". I absolutely love it!


----------



## Teresa M

OMG, I am so tired but so happy! I have been up since 4 this morning and I have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning. So, I am just going to do a quick baby update. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday. A big thank you to all of you that have commented!

Needless to say, I got nothing done for my victim today, nor did I get reaped yet.

OK, off to bed. Night all!


----------



## kmb123

Teresa M said:


> Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday.


 Big, big, BIG, congratulations to you! Welcome Alexander!


----------



## LadySherry

Woohooo I have finished my victim's gifts and all boxed up. But victim you will need to search the box for clues of who I am. I will reveal myself to you if you do not put the pieces together.
Box will be at ups tomorrow so keep your eyes open for the big brown truck.


----------



## LadySherry

. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches.

Congrats new grandma. Don't spoil the new grand baby. Oh never mind spoil away.


----------



## hallorenescene

even though i would have loved to do you lady sherry, you are missing the N i posted. so far it is an ENA. sorry kelloween, witchy, and chinclub, i would have loved to do you guys also. more teases coming soon.
nhh, it counted for a loud chuckle from me.
witchy, is it me? nhh, is it me? hey, this is kinda fun
creeper and princess, it could be 1 of you, then again it may not.
ghost, i hope you feel better
creeper and miss mandy, i'm out
congratulations grandma theresa, grandchildren are wonderful. and i haven't gotten reaped yet either. sigh. did you hear my dear reaper that big SIGH. lol.


----------



## kmb123

Kymmm said:


> Does the HOA say why Halloween is the only holiday that you must submit a drawing? That doesn't sound right..


Nobody's ever said exactly why, it's just kinda the way it is. I have a feeling it's part of living in the South, as they're pretty set in their ways. They just recently (4 months ago) passed a law that allows buying beer and liquor on Sundays. I was raised in Michigan and when I moved down here in 1992 it was a complete culture shock. 
When talking to Georgia natives, they always say something to the effect of "we live in the Bible Belt, and that's just the way it is." That's totally fine with me, whatever floats your boat...but I have to admit, it's pretty frustrating that I have to draw up a sketch, submit it, re-submit it, discuss it, tweak it and submit it again, and finally vote on it, when all I wanna do is enjoy Halloween make memories for the kids. I'm proud to say I found a way to get around all of it by keeping all the good stuff hidden within the four walls of my garage! Bring it on HOA! Muwaaahaaahaaa.


----------



## sikntwizted

Congrats Theresa!

KMB, that's why I live in Louisiana. I can buy wiskey on a Sunday afternoon, and nobody cares. No HOA where I'm at either. I'm sure they wouldn't put up with me anyway. Welding on a Jeep at 2 AM usually ticks those people off! That's one of the problems with the world today. Too many people worrying about what other's are doing.

On a side note, my victim loves her stuff!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

kmb123 said:


> Nobody's ever said exactly why, it's just kinda the way it is. I have a feeling it's part of living in the South, as they're pretty set in their ways. They just recently (4 months ago) passed a law that allows buying beer and liquor on Sundays. I was raised in Michigan and when I moved down here in 1992 it was a complete culture shock.
> When talking to Georgia natives, they always say something to the effect of "we live in the Bible Belt, and that's just the way it is." That's totally fine with me, whatever floats your boat...but I have to admit, it's pretty frustrating that I have to draw up a sketch, submit it, re-submit it, discuss it, tweak it and submit it again, and finally vote on it, when all I wanna do is enjoy Halloween make memories for the kids. I'm proud to say I found a way to get around all of it by keeping all the good stuff hidden within the four walls of my garage! Bring it on HOA! Muwaaahaaahaaa.


*LOL, I love the way you think Its a shame you have to go through so much trouble just to enjoy your holiday but I think its great that you don't let it get you down and keep you from doing it. I bet the TOT's in your area love going to your house and look forward to it every Halloween. Can I ask what you do in your Garage? Is it a haunted house with scary people that jump out or a spooky environment that the kids must enter to get their treats? Either way I was just curious and always like hearing ideas from other haunters and again kudos to you for not letting the HOA keep you from doing what you love and for Celebrating the Holiday the way it should be*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Teresa M said:


> OMG, I am so tired but so happy! I have been up since 4 this morning and I have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning. So, I am just going to do a quick baby update. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday. A big thank you to all of you that have commented!
> 
> Needless to say, I got nothing done for my victim today, nor did I get reaped yet.
> 
> OK, off to bed. Night all!


*CONGRATS! Pics of the new future haunter please*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> Victim's gift was delivered at 1:08 pm, left by his or her garage. Hope he or she found it.
> 
> Speaking of which...a thought occurs. For those of you who haven't been to my place yet (which would be....all of you....), when you turn into my driveway, you first travel down a wooded path, then round bends past the fields skirting the edge of more woods, until you come upon a small cluster of buildings. These are not my home, they're my barn and blacksmith shop - though the shop has often been confused for a house. You travel a bit farther to actually reach my home. If the delivery driver is new, they've been known to leave packages on the shop porch instead of at the house. Got home late this evening, didn't check the shop - hmm, I wonder...


*
It sounds like you live in a very cool area! a blacksmith shop??? I didn't know that, all this time and I didn't know you owned a blacksmith shop! Very very cool! So did you check? Come on its killing us did you did you!!??*


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Welcome to the world Alexander! & congrats grandma!


----------



## Hearts1003

Congrats Teresa on Alexander! Get some rest Grandma.


----------



## Ophelia

Congratulations, *Teresa*! I'm looking forward to the pictures(after you catch up on some rest). 

Lol! *Spooki*, it's only just getting to be light outside, give him a break! 

So many people getting reaped, how exciting! Except for my victim, because I'm not to the shipping point yet...still.  I am making progress, though!

*sikntwizted*, I'm pretty sure I know who your victim was, at least by some of the hints you dropped. That's only if they posted on the picture thread, though. 

What amazing gifts you have all gotten! It goes to show, hand made or store bought, we've got a very talented group here!


----------



## MissMandy

*yawn* Mornin' y'all. *passes around coffee to those still waiting to be reaped*





Teresa M said:


> OMG, I am so tired but so happy! I have been up since 4 this morning and I have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning. So, I am just going to do a quick baby update. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday. A big thank you to all of you that have commented!


Congrats! That's a healthy baby boy right there


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...it's dark...the shop is a good hike from the house...it's dark....the hike goes through yet another short section of woods we affectionately call Creepy Hollow...it's dark...did I mention that some of the local creatures include foxes (no biggy), semi-wild dogs (bigger issue), coyotes (biggy) and bear (BIGGY)??...it's dark...and hello, you've seen enough horror movies, this is tailor made for some psycho with a chainsaw to pop out and chop me up, or some monster to strike and drag me, kicking and screaming, to H*ll! Oh, and it's dark.
> 
> That would be a "no." I'll check in the morning.


Hmm....are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## witchymom

CONGRATS ON THE GRANDBABY! 

awww and auditor is scared of the big bad monsters in the woods....  (i dont blame him! LOL) 

my victims package was delivered last night! hope they post today! 



and totally OT.... i really hate my sons bus comes at 6 45. cause that means i have to get up at 5 30. and that REALLY sucks.


----------



## MissMandy

I hear ya there, witchy! I've been getting up at 5:30 with the hubs for the past 3 weeks. If he works further away, we get up earlier


----------



## witchymom

im used to my older one who does not need me in the morning LOLOL

kindy sucks! 

wouldnt be so bad (maybe) if coffee was ready when i got up. yes, it has a timer- no i dont know how to set it. hubby always makes it for me lolol


----------



## chinclub

Wow I missed a lot after I left last night.

Teresa congratulations on the new baby!!!! I can't wait to see pictures.






hallorenescene said:


> even though i would have loved to do you lady sherry, you are missing the N i posted. so far it is an ENA. sorry kelloween, witchy, and chinclub, i would have loved to do you guys also.


I don't want you to feel bad since you didn't get to do be. I can sacrifice for the greater good and let you reap me too. Just say the word. 




Ok, so my victim should have gotten their gift 2 days ago. It said delivered to their front door. No word yet. Now I am beginning to worry that maybe something happened to it?  Is there a point that it is ok to ask them? I don't want to be pushy, but I do what to be sure it arrived safely. I would hate for my victim to think their package never arrived.


----------



## Ophelia

I never heard from one of my victims last year. Maybe you could ask *Bethene* if she got a notice, since we're also supposed to let her know when it arrives? I figured that if I got the delivery confirmation, and I didn't get a PM asking about it, that it arrived. Sometimes life gets in the way of these things. Maybe look at it this way, your gift was so awesome, they were left speechless!


----------



## chinclub

I messaged Bethene, I will see what she says. 



> Maybe look at it this way, your gift was so awesome, they were left speechless!


I like your way of thinking.


----------



## terri73

My victim's box is ready an I'm anxiously awaiting payday (Thursday) so I can send it out. 

I'm so sorry my victim that is taking longer than planned to get your package to you. Blame my alternator that chose to go out in the car. Grrr....
Here's a peek!


----------



## JustWhisper

The Auditor said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...it's dark...the shop is a good hike from the house...it's dark....the hike goes through yet another short section of woods we affectionately call Creepy Hollow...it's dark...did I mention that some of the local creatures include foxes (no biggy), semi-wild dogs (bigger issue), coyotes (biggy) and bear (BIGGY)??...it's dark...and hello, you've seen enough horror movies, this is tailor made for some psycho with a chainsaw to pop out and chop me up, or some monster to strike and drag me, kicking and screaming, to H*ll! Oh, and it's dark.
> 
> That would be a "no." I'll check in the morning.


I hope none of those creatures made off with your box in the night.


----------



## LadySherry

hallorenescene said:


> even though i would have loved to do you lady sherry, you are missing the N i posted.
> Oh well I tried. LOL


----------



## witchymom

my real name has an a and an e and an n!


----------



## hallorenescene

chinclub, i slept on it last night, and i'm over it already, nice try.
witchy, nice try by you too, but it's the forum name
i worked on my gift this morning, got it done, i hope ENA likes it. 
i've got to quit looking at the halloween edition magazines, or i will never get done. i see another small craft i want to make.


----------



## creeperguardian

ok so my victims next letter in there username id a B so F and B


----------



## chinclub

F 'n B, now that isn't a nice thing to call them! LMAO


----------



## dee14399

Almost done with my victims gifts. Should be mailing out by tomorrow hopefully. 
Sorry for taking so long to ship but I want it to be perfect.


----------



## creeperguardian

chinclub said:


> F 'n B, now that isn't a nice thing to call them! LMAO


hahahah now now lol


----------



## Kardec251985

Teresa M said:


> OMG, I am so tired but so happy! I have been up since 4 this morning and I have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning. So, I am just going to do a quick baby update. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday. A big thank you to all of you that have commented!
> 
> Needless to say, I got nothing done for my victim today, nor did I get reaped yet.
> 
> OK, off to bed. Night all!


Congratulations Teresa! Your baby sounds perfect. 

I finished getting everything for my SR shipment about a week ago & am now waiting on custom wrapping paper to arrive (which I ordered 2 weeks ago!) If it hasn't been delivered by the time I get home from work, I will probably pack everything up as is and ship it tonight or tomorrow morning. Didn't want to wait until near the deadline to ship, but que sera sera. Sorry victim!


----------



## bethene

well, Chinclub, messaged your victim, so will let you know what the deal is! 

Not many people have been telling me they received their gifts,,, did not expect it, per others years experiences, but I always throw it out there any way, hoping people remember!

Well congrats Grandma on your new little haunter!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So, it's quiet in here today!


----------



## chinclub

I know, everyone must be working on props.


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, my Victim may have to wait a little longer. I was going to take it to the post office today but the weather here is not cooperating, it is pouring so hard my patio is flooding. Don't get me wrong, we could use the rain but I do not want to go out in it. My victim will just have to wait a little longer and I will mail it off on Monday. I promise it will be worth the wait!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

My victims name has an R and an E in it....... Hope they ♥ it

congrats on the new baby! Just in time for Halloween you can dress up your lil pumpkin


----------



## Ophelia

No such luck for my victim here, *chinclub* and *BR1MSTON3*. All I've done with my day was go grocery shopping. Besides just needing to go, we were out of milk, so I couldn't make my coffee. It was difficult enough to do the shopping without having had it first!

No SR work at least until DD is down for her nap, but I'm getting the sneaking suspicion it won't actually be until after everyone goes to bed tonight. I've got some soup, bread dough, and a cake to make that need to be done before the SR gift, among other things.  This time is flying by so quickly!


----------



## The Auditor

Welcome, *Alexander Lee!* 

*KMB*, glad you like the description of the farm. Yeah, we like it here. Yours sounds...well, it sounds like the place you need to be for now, and that you're making it just a little more wonderful by being there doing what you do. Kudos to you for figuring a way around the HOA rules...requiring a sketch to decorate for Halloween, but no other holiday? That doesn't sound like it jives with the 1st Amendment, but what do I know? Good news is, the market seems to be turning around some, so perhaps your next adventure is right around the corner.

*Ophelia*, thank you for having my back...glad someone does...

*Spooki*, yes I have a blacksmith shop. I've been a blacksmith for over 20 years now. The shop was already on the property when we came here.

I did check with the light, and again this afternoon....no box. Maybe *JW* is right, one of the critters got it. Or Bigfoot (there has been at least one sighting out here, too)

*Mandy and Witchy*, no I'm not afraid of the dark. I'm afraid of what's in the dark, weren't you listening?


----------



## chinclub

I love Bigfoot. He is my idol!! One day I will meet him in person and I will ask the big question everyone is dieing to know....

"Isn't the plural Bigfeet??" (I know it is but no one around here will believe me.)


----------



## MissMandy

Ophelia said:


> I've got some soup, bread dough, and a cake to make that need to be done before the SR gift, among other things.  This time is flying by so quickly!


Do you have cameras in my house or something? Yesterday I made Olive Garden's pasta fagioli and their bread sticks from scratch!



The Auditor said:


> *Mandy and Witchy*, no I'm not afraid of the dark. I'm afraid of what's in the dark, weren't you listening?


No, I was reading


----------



## The Auditor

chinclub said:


> I love Bigfoot. He is my idol!! One day I will meet him in person and I will ask the big question everyone is dieing to know....
> 
> "Isn't the plural Bigfeet??" (I know it is but no one around here will believe me.)


Oh wow...I never thought about that before but you're exactly right....ok, mindblown....need to go take a nap...


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> No, I was reading


Point in your favor! Well played, Miss!


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> F 'n B, now that isn't a nice thing to call them! LMAO


OMG i spit out some coffee........... LOLOLOLOLOLOL



BR1MSTON3 said:


> So, it's quiet in here today!


i was taking a nap



Ghouliet said:


> Well, my Victim may have to wait a little longer. I was going to take it to the post office today but the weather here is not cooperating, it is pouring so hard my patio is flooding. Don't get me wrong, we could use the rain but I do not want to go out in it. My victim will just have to wait a little longer and I will mail it off on Monday. I promise it will be worth the wait!


is it meeeeeeeeeeee???????????????????????????????? ive still not been reaped (nor have i heard from my victim who should have got it yesterday  )



The Auditor said:


> *Mandy and Witchy*, no I'm not afraid of the dark. I'm afraid of what's in the dark, weren't you listening?


if you had fully read what i SAID... youd know i read it


----------



## LadySherry

ok let's see.......
stalked victim----check
made and shopped for victim------check
boxed everything up ------check
sent via UPS-----check
pm bethene with tracking number ----- check
victim's response ? priceless? won't know til Tuesday.


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> ok let's see.......
> stalked victim----check
> made and shopped for victim------check
> boxed everything up ------check
> sent via UPS-----check
> pm bethene with tracking number ----- check
> victim's response ? priceless? won't know til Tuesday.


IS IT FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEE?????????????????????????????/



pleaseeeeeee neeeed to beeee reeeeaped........


----------



## NOWHINING

hahahaha yes you do know. I just hope IT likes the gifts.



beautifulnightmare said:


> And
> I know
> who NOWHINING's gift
> is for!


----------



## NOWHINING

still waiting and still waiting for payday to arrive.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

ok I am giving another letting to my victim because I cant stand it.....They have and N in their name....


----------



## witchymom

I HAVE AN N!!!!!!!!! 

i think its me. i dont care what you say. LOLOLOL

still no word that my victim got their stuff, even though it was delivered yesterday


----------



## Halloween Princess

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> ok I am giving another letting to my victim because I cant stand it.....They have and N in their name....


You and Hallo have schemed to drive me nuts. You both have given 3 letters & they both fit me. I guess having a long name gives you more letters to taunt me with...


----------



## kab

still no word that my victim got their stuff, even though it was delivered yesterday [/QUOTE]

Same here. My package was delivered last Friday.


----------



## LadySherry

I can tell all who is waiting to hear from their victims. I have not be reaped yet but I know it will be anytime now. Patiently waiting for all the goodies that are just for ME.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

My victim just pmd me and they got their package and loved it!! YAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## witchymom

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> My victim just pmd me and they got their package and loved it!! YAAAAAAAAAA


awesome!!!!! i hope they post pictures!


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> I HAVE AN N!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i think its me. i dont care what you say. LOLOLOL


I'm confizzled. I thought we were giving letters of our screen names? lol 



kab said:


> still no word that my victim got their stuff, even though it was delivered yesterday


Same here. My package was delivered last Friday. [/QUOTE]
Oh wow. And you STILL haven't heard from them?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> I'm confizzled. I thought we were giving letters of our screen names? lol
> [/COLOR]


hey- ill use whatever name fits LMAO


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> hey- ill use whatever name fits LMAO


Bahahaha


----------



## kab

Same here. My package was delivered last Friday. [/QUOTE]
Oh wow. And you STILL haven't heard from them? [/QUOTE]
No not yet. The only notification I received from UPS was that the package was left on the front porch. Hopefully she received it and liked it.


----------



## Halloween Princess

I wouldn't stress yet if you haven't heard from your victim. People take vacations, have babies, etc. But if they've been active in here, I would have Bethene contact them. 

Well ELH, guess it's not me then.


----------



## MissMandy

kab said:


> No not yet. The only notification I received from UPS was that the package was left on the front porch. Hopefully she received it and liked it.


Hopefully no one snagged it off her porch  That would be terrible. This is definitely the "worse" part of SR, waiting to hear back from your victim.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> This is definitely the "worse" part of SR, waiting to hear back from your victim.


yup...

i will be screaming from the rooftop when i get mine!


----------



## creeperguardian

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> My victims name has an R and an E in it....... Hope they ♥ it
> 
> congrats on the new baby! Just in time for Halloween you can dress up your lil pumpkin


ooo oooo min has an E and R hehe


----------



## ALKONOST

MissMandy said:


> Hopefully no one snagged it off her porch  That would be terrible. This is definitely the "worse" part of SR, waiting to hear back from your victim.


Aww.. that would be aweful. I've seen that happen a few years back when we still lived in Minnesota. Two boys took a box off of my neighbors porch and opened it up on the walk path next to our house. I walked up to them and they took off leaving everything that was in that box all over the pathway. I called the police and gave them descriptions.... but, dunno if they were caught. Thankfully my neighbor got her items back but, it's something I always thing about when I'm expecting a box


----------



## creeperguardian

Teresa M said:


> OMG, I am so tired but so happy! I have been up since 4 this morning and I have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning. So, I am just going to do a quick baby update. Alexander Lee was born at 2:43 pm today. He is 8 pounds, 12 ounces and 21 inches long! Mother and baby are both doing great! I will get a picture up tomorrow or Saturday. A big thank you to all of you that have commented!
> 
> Needless to say, I got nothing done for my victim today, nor did I get reaped yet.
> 
> OK, off to bed. Night all!



Congrats  welcome Alexander


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Almost done with gift 2. Soon my victim, soon!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I participated in both SRs last year and never heard from either victim. I assume they received their packages because they never notified Bethene. My SR received her main present this week, but my username wasn't on it. The next little package has my username on it.

Last year's victims were both members who seem to come around for SR each year. Neither posted a thing between SR last year and now. I know people get busy, but it's a shame that victims don't take a minute and send a pm. My victim this year looks like a great active member. I am so happy with my match this year!


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I participated in both SRs last year and never heard from either victim. I assume they received their packages because they never notified Bethene. My SR received her main present this week, but my username wasn't on it. The next little package has my username on it.
> 
> Last year's victims were both members who seem to come around for SR each year. Neither posted a thing between SR last year and now. I know people get busy, but it's a shame that victims don't take a minute and send a pm. My victim this year looks like a great active member. I am so happy with my match this year!


Awww That's a bummer! Must not be much fun to take the time to shop/create and not be acknowledged. I'm glad to hear you have an active member this year.


----------



## MissMandy

I just don't see the fun in participating in SR if you hardly ever come on and post. Half the excitement of this is interacting with other members. The teasing and taunting over who has who, teaser pix and other various clues.


----------



## DebBDeb

MissMandy said:


> I just don't see the fun in participating in SR if you hardly ever come on and post. Half the excitement of this is interacting with other members. The teasing and taunting over who has who, teaser pix and other various clues.


I agree. I sent my Vic a teaser in the mail and got no acknowledgement.  boooooo, hissssssss ...


----------



## DebBDeb

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I participated in both SRs last year and never heard from either victim. I assume they received their packages because they never notified Bethene. My SR received her main present this week, but my username wasn't on it. The next little package has my username on it.
> 
> Last year's victims were both members who seem to come around for SR each year. Neither posted a thing between SR last year and now. I know people get busy, but it's a shame that victims don't take a minute and send a pm. My victim this year looks like a great active member. I am so happy with my match this year!


That's a major number, Princess. I sent my Vic a teaser and they never even mentioned it. As a matter of fact, they haven't mentioned ANYTHING in here yet! And i do understand people are busy but I joined late last year but this year I've been totally out of control on here and I've got 2 kids and a full-time job! Lol ... And don't worry, not only will I take time to thank you, I'll devote a blog or forum to it!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Wow. I was actually wondering why I wasn't seeing more pictures posted of what everybody's getting! I'm still anxiously waiting, but I'm not rushing anybody cuz it looks like I'm going to be sending my stuff out at the last minute too. It really does sucked to go to all that trouble and not be acknowledged though.


----------



## witchy46

I have not got a gift yet, but patiently waiting!!!!

I'm Sooooo glad my vicim loved her gift!!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet said:


> Well, my Victim may have to wait a little longer. I was going to take it to the post office today but the weather here is not cooperating, it is pouring so hard my patio is flooding. Don't get me wrong, we could use the rain but I do not want to go out in it. My victim will just have to wait a little longer and I will mail it off on Monday. I promise it will be worth the wait!



That's okay. It gives me time to doodle on things I didn't get to doodle on last weekend.


----------



## chinclub

kab said:


> Same here. My package was delivered last Friday.


Oh wow. And you STILL haven't heard from them? [/QUOTE]
No not yet. The only notification I received from UPS was that the package was left on the front porch. Hopefully she received it and liked it. [/QUOTE]

I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Araniella

Ooohhh..came home today to a great surprise from my Reaper! Cute coffin with a 'Read Me' note inside that read..."Soon Dear Victim' and an adorable plaque. Love it! Keep it coming.....I'm not scared! Thank you...was so much fun!


----------



## chinclub

Very cool!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

I will certainly update with pictures when I receive my box of joy. I'm still working on some finishing touches for my victims package, but next year I will certainly remember these little teaser gifts and notes so that my victim doesn't feel forgotten or anxious.


----------



## Araniella

Love the teasers...feel like such an amateur....I generally just do a card.


----------



## peeweepinson

Got my AWESOME stuff from my Reaper: SOOKIE today and as I just told her my candle is burning and my Witch light is softly glowing and this ole girl is one happy camper! Shout out to my Sookie! She did me good this year and I loved everything! Pics to come on Monday.


----------



## LadySherry

Trust me when I get reaped EVERYONE will know it. I am so excited. This being my first year I didonto do any teasers or anything like that but I have been watching the veterans and learning the tricks of the trade.
No box today but I know it will be soon. Going easy on the voice this week so I can scream and yell and jump up and down when I get my box.( giggling like a school girl)


----------



## MissMandy

Araniella said:


> Ooohhh..came home today to a great surprise from my Reaper! Cute coffin with a 'Read Me' note inside that read..."Soon Dear Victim' and an adorable plaque. Love it! Keep it coming.....I'm not scared! Thank you...was so much fun!


Oh how cool! I love the teasers! If anyone else is receiving teasers from their reapers, let us know! lol We LOVE this kinda stuff.

Everyone has until the 17th to ship, so I'm not worried about not having received my gift yet. I understand people are busy and some just wanna make ya sweat it out  lol


----------



## jenscats5

LadySherry said:


> Trust me when I get reaped EVERYONE will know it. I am so excited. This being my first year I didonto do any teasers or anything like that but I have been watching the veterans and learning the tricks of the trade.
> No box today but I know it will be soon. Going easy on the voice this week so I can scream and yell and jump up and down when I get my box.( giggling like a school girl)


I posted SO many pics last year I think it was annoying!! I literally posted a pic of each stage of the Reaping from street view to every last detail.......


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Araniella said:


> Love the teasers...feel like such an amateur....I generally just do a card.


feel the same way ive been getting little messages. first one said don't second one said Fear wonder what the next ones will say


----------



## lmz319

MissMandy said:


> I just don't see the fun in participating in SR if you hardly ever come on and post. Half the excitement of this is interacting with other members. The teasing and taunting over who has who, teaser pix and other various clues.


I agree...This is my first year and I was lucky enough to find the forum just in time to join the SR. I LOVE this whole idea, the forum, the interaction, the ideas...so much fun!


----------



## MissMandy

jenscats5 said:


> I posted SO many pics last year I think it was annoying!! I literally posted a pic of each stage of the Reaping from street view to every last detail.......


Pictures are never annoying! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> feel the same way ive been getting little messages. first one said don't second one said Fear wonder what the next ones will say


Oh how cool


----------



## Hilda

Boxing up the items tonight! Shipping tomorrow or Monday. 

DO YOU HEAR ME VICTIM?!?!? Ready or not here I come!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

It stopped raining long enough to get my package sent off to my Victim. I included a card that will let you know we reaped you! I don't think it will arrive until next Thursday.


----------



## hallorenescene

chinclub to funny. 
creeper, i never even had a chance from the start
elh, i guess that ends it there.
no package here either. i say...will it be today.....will it be today....will it be today....
ghost town, how you feeling
halloween princess, i'm on a lot...is it me?
and i agree, pictures are never annoying


----------



## Kymmm

No package by my garage... or on my porch... or on the driveway..


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Cant wait till the Great Pumpkin comes


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> Woohooo I have finished my victim's gifts and all boxed up. But victim you will need to search the box for clues of who I am. I will reveal myself to you if you do not put the pieces together.
> Box will be at ups tomorrow so keep your eyes open for the big brown truck.


That is so cool!


----------



## Teresa M

OK, her is a picture of my daughter, Sarah with her children, Victoria and Alexander. I have not even caught up on the thread! How did I stay at the hospital later today than I did yesterday! Must go to bed! Plus, a nasty storm is about to roll through, so, I will get caught up and post more pictures tomorrow! Thank you again, everyone! Good night to you all!


----------



## hallorenescene

teresa, beautiful family


----------



## Hearts1003

Teresa M said:


> OK, her is a picture of my daughter, Sarah with her children, Victoria and Alexander. I have not even caught up on the thread! How did I stay at the hospital later today than I did yesterday! Must go to bed! Plus, a nasty storm is about to roll through, so, I will get caught up and post more pictures tomorrow! Thank you again, everyone! Good night to you all!
> View attachment 126903


Perfection! Gorgeous family!


----------



## sookie

peeweepinson said:


> Got my AWESOME stuff from my Reaper: SOOKIE today and as I just told her my candle is burning and my Witch light is softly glowing and this ole girl is one happy camper! Shout out to my Sookie! She did me good this year and I loved everything! Pics to come on Monday.



Yay! I am so happy it got there and you like it!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette said:


> That's okay. It gives me time to doodle on things I didn't get to doodle on last weekend.


Sorry Lil Ghouliette, I sent it off today when it stopped raining for a while.


----------



## MissMandy

Aww what a great pic, Teresa! Congrats again on your new grandson


----------



## chinclub

Teresa, what a precious picture. I know you must be beyond excited!!!!

UPS came rolling up last night and I was thinking I hadn't ordered anything for this week so could it be..... But nope, it was a school book for my daughter.
The anticipation is building.......


----------



## Tannasgach

Oh Teresa, how wonderful! Congratulations to the new mommy, the new baby sister _and_ the new Grandmom!!

Number one goal for the day - get my victim's package ready for shipping! With my size package, the cheapest shipping is USPS. If I mail it by 11:00 am Monday, they should receive it sometime on Saturday. Still under the deadline but cutting it close. For some reason I kept thinking the shipping date was 9/22.  I'm still not sure I interpreted my victim's vision correctly but after doing some stalking, I'm hoping I came close.


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> It stopped raining long enough to get my package sent off to my Victim. I included a card that will let you know we reaped you! I don't think it will arrive until next Thursday.


hmmmmm i live far enough away from you that it could be me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Teresa M said:


> OK, her is a picture of my daughter, Sarah with her children, Victoria and Alexander. I have not even caught up on the thread! How did I stay at the hospital later today than I did yesterday! Must go to bed! Plus, a nasty storm is about to roll through, so, I will get caught up and post more pictures tomorrow! Thank you again, everyone! Good night to you all!
> View attachment 126903


ohhhh how sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub

Its Saturday!!! Maybe all of those quiet members who got their packages last week were waiting for the weekend to post pictures. Hopefully the picture thread will explode today.


----------



## witchymom

chinclub said:


> Its Saturday!!! Maybe all of those quiet members who got their packages last week were waiting for the weekend to post pictures. Hopefully the picture thread will explode today.


i hope so!!!!!


----------



## Ophelia

*Teresa*, what a wonderful picture!

*HalloweenPrincess*, I didn't stand a chance from the start. Not only do I have a short name, but it also doesn't contain the most used letter: "e." 

I agree with the others, pictures are never annoying! I love seeing what everyone got, and the step-by-step helps you share in the anticipation. If you check my album for last year, I did the same thing. I just don't think I ever got mine over to the pictures thread last year. 

Well, I'm off for a busy day. I'm out of coffee beans, so I'm treating myself and having someone else make it today. Then we've got a tour of the hospital. Plus more shopping. I feel like all I've done lately is shop or plan to shop, lol!  I was up early, and slept little even before that, so I'm pretty certain there's going to be a nap in there somewhere. Once all of that fabulousness is done, it's time to clean up the house for company tomorrow. The best part about that, is that everything will be all set for me to start decorating after they leave. DH finally got the chance to pull everything down for me, so it was just a matter of sorting decor and a final clean of the house. Well, it's not a _final_ clean, it's just the last one before decorating. I'll still be keeping up with the house after everything's up, don't worry!


----------



## chinclub

Ophelia, have fun but don't work too hard.


----------



## MissMandy

Just so I'm clear, the shipping deadline is the 17th correct? Which means all packages have to be mailed by that date, so some folks will be getting their gifts after the 17th.


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Just so I'm clear, the shipping deadline is the 17th correct? Which means all packages have to be mailed by that date, so some folks will be getting their gifts after the 17th.


yup.................


----------



## chinclub

And just so my reaper knows, I am A-OK with waiting. Waiting is hard, but it makes the fun last that much longer. So take your time sweet Reaper and when my gift finally arrives I will cherish it. .......

But if it arrives today that would be really great....**I am such a child!


----------



## MissMandy

chinclub said:


> And just so my reaper knows, I am A-OK with waiting. Waiting is hard, but it makes the fun last that much longer. So take your time sweet Reaper and when my gift finally arrives I will cherish it. .......
> 
> But if it arrives today that would be really great....**I am such a child!


I think SR brings out the child in all of us lol


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Aw congrats Teresa! What a beautiful family  I love the skull teddy too! lol

lol it usually takes me a while to get caught up on this thread but I slowly but surely do! I just want my reaper to know that I am so excited about my gift that I too will be screaming off the rooftops lol AND posting pics as soon as I receive it!! And for my victim....I'm not sure if they check this thread or not but I am putting the last details on their gift now! I want it to be perfect, I just hope they like it!! Soon victim SOON!! 

Since this is my first year, I didn't send any teasers but I am definitely learning and will do it next year  This is so fun, much better than christmas morning! lol i love the build-up and seeing how wonderful everyone's gifts are!


----------



## Kymmm

Teresa, Congratulations on the newest addition.  Quite the picture perfect family.. I can't wait to have grandbabies to spoil!


----------



## Hilda

Shipped!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Teresa M said:


> OK, her is a picture of my daughter, Sarah with her children, Victoria and Alexander. I have not even caught up on the thread! How did I stay at the hospital later today than I did yesterday! Must go to bed! Plus, a nasty storm is about to roll through, so, I will get caught up and post more pictures tomorrow! Thank you again, everyone! Good night to you all!
> View attachment 126903


*This is a beautiful picture! thanks for sharing with us you must be so excited to have another addition to the family*


----------



## Ghouliet

Teresa,
I hope you caught up on your sleep. Congratulations on the new Grand-baby!


----------



## RCIAG

I've got almost everything I need now I just need to get a box for it.


----------



## Ghouliet

Crisis averted. I sent my Victim's package off yesterday but realized this morning I wrote down the wrong address. I called Fed X and they gave me a fax number to call to fix my error. I also went to the Kinkos were I mailed it and they were very helpful. After they made one phone call they fixed the address error for me! So Victim you should get your package next Thursday!


----------



## Kymmm

FED EX just came to my door!!!! With an envelope for my daughter...  What a tease... lol


----------



## kmb123

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL, I love the way you think Its a shame you have to go through so much trouble just to enjoy your holiday but I think its great that you don't let it get you down and keep you from doing it. I bet the TOT's in your area love going to your house and look forward to it every Halloween. Can I ask what you do in your Garage? Is it a haunted house with scary people that jump out or a spooky environment that the kids must enter to get their treats? Either way I was just curious and always like hearing ideas from other haunters and again kudos to you for not letting the HOA keep you from doing what you love and for Celebrating the Holiday the way it should be*


Thanks for the kudos! 

I just do a spooky environment that the kids have to come into to get their candy, no live people jumping out or anything. I usually set up 3 vignettes with candy bowls at each one, ranging from a rated G creep factor to something much more scary. The little ones usually gravitate to the least threatening one, where the older ones will hit all three! I think the HOA's rules actually work out well, because I think it's a little more intimidating that the kids have to actually walk into a "room" to get their candy. Plus I have fun doing up the garage because I can take my time plugging away at it without anyone really getting a preview before the big night. I love the moment when the sun goes down and the garage door goes up. That's when the real fun begins!!!




The Auditor said:


> *KMB*, Kudos to you for figuring a way around the HOA rules...requiring a sketch to decorate for Halloween, but no other holiday? That doesn't sound like it jives with the 1st Amendment, but what do I know?


Yea, I think if I really wanted to do something about it I could, but it's not worth the hassle to me. Our HOA is run by a lady that lives on our street, and she is supervised by an outside company. We even have to PAY $10 if we want to participate in the community yard sale each year. :roll eyes: All I want to do outside is 3 crawling Blucky's on our house, and a few other smaller things like webs on the bushes etc... I drew up my sketch, wrote my description, and submitted it Friday. Guess we'll see what she says.


----------



## Lisaloo

Got almost everything for my victim completed today and will be shipping sometime early this next week! I sure hope they like everything! Muahahahaaa....


----------



## witchy46

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

I think part of the reason it's taken me so long to get my victims stuff together is that I liked some of the things so much that I made myself duplicates as I went along. We'll be Secret Reaper twinsies.


----------



## witchy46

Ohhh, Maybe I'll be your twinsy, I love home made stuff too!!!


----------



## jenscats5

Finally am getting things together for my SR!!! Ordered something made for them, and it will soon be delivered......patience VICTIM, patience!!


----------



## tomanderson

Oh yes, I am still building, and it is something that is sort of detailed  so it will be just a few more days. But it'll be pretty spooky and pretty cool!


----------



## Teresa M

Araniella said:


> Love the teasers...feel like such an amateur....I generally just do a card.


I totally agree! I think that the teasers are so cool but I also just did a card last year (my first year) and that is what I am doing this year. I am in hopes that maybe next year, I can get more creative on that end! 

I thought that I was going to have sooooo much time to do stuff, but as someone said earlier, life gets in the way! Now, I am rushing to have everything ready in time!


----------



## Teresa M

chinclub said:


> And just so my reaper knows, I am A-OK with waiting. Waiting is hard, but it makes the fun last that much longer. So take your time sweet Reaper and when my gift finally arrives I will cherish it. .......
> 
> But if it arrives today that would be really great....**I am such a child!


Lol, Too funny! (I feel the same way - giggle giggle)


----------



## Kelloween

lol, here is a clue to one of my gifts...I am getting there, should be in the mail by Tues!


----------



## Teresa M

Here is Alexander in his hospital bassinet with the sign that my daughter made for the nurses in the nursery to remember no bottles.







Here is my favorite picture from the hospital; Sarah and Alexander looking at each other.







Once again, thank you so much to everyone! I promise that the baby details will slow down now (notice I said slow down and not stop  )! Everyone at work has been seeing lots of pictures whether they wanted to or not, so it could have been worse! LOL I was going to take a nap when I got home today, but I called my daughter when I got off work. She had only been home from the hospital for about an hour and a half and sounded soooo stressed; I asked her if she wanted me to come there. She said yes, please. So now, I have my Granddaughter at home with me until it is almost her bed time. Oh, well, sleep is overrated anyway. Right?


----------



## Kelloween

awwwwww, how sweet!!


----------



## chinclub

Teresa M said:


> She said yes, please. So now, I have my Granddaughter at home with me until it is almost her bed time. Oh, well, sleep is overrated anyway. Right?


There will be plenty of time for sleep later.  He will only be a newborn for a minute. They grow so fast!! I know you must be beside yourself with excitement. How old is your granddaughter? I had my two exactly 2 years and 1 day apart. I remember once I came home with my son my daughter got really jealous. She stopped talking to me for 7 days! It was horrible. Hopefully your daughter has an easier transition.


----------



## Teresa M

chinclub said:


> There will be plenty of time for sleep later.  He will only be a newborn for a minute. They grow so fast!! I know you must be beside yourself with excitement. How old is your granddaughter? I had my two exactly 2 years and 1 day apart. I remember once I came home with my son my daughter got really jealous. She stopped talking to me for 7 days! It was horrible. Hopefully your daughter has an easier transition.


Oh, wow! Luckily she isn't talking much yet!  She is 14 months old. I don't think she will be jealous, but at the hospital, she kept trying to pet him because she is used to the dogs and cats that everyone has.


----------



## chinclub

Aww that is sweet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got a new letter today first one said Dont second one said Fear the one i got today said Me... so happy I'm being stalked Keep it up reaper i like it thank you


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I need to start doing the stalking thing with the letters. I need to send letters to friends in other states and have them send it so it comes from all over!


----------



## witchymom

If I had a regular who was really into it, I'd do that, but so far i haven't....


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Just got home from a trip to Lowes and Walgreens, had to get some supplies to try to make s few things for my victim, and also found some good deals at Walgreens.....now I just have to get crackin'!


----------



## LadySherry

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Just got home from a trip to Lowes and Walgreens, had to get some supplies to try to make s few things for my victim, and also found some good deals at Walgreens.....now I just have to get crackin'!


Looks like you have the fever. Lol


----------



## MissMandy

Teresa M said:


> Here is Alexander in his hospital bassinet with the sign that my daughter made for the nurses in the nursery to remember no bottles.
> View attachment 127018
> 
> Here is my favorite picture from the hospital; Sarah and Alexander looking at each other.
> View attachment 127020
> 
> Once again, thank you so much to everyone! I promise that the baby details will slow down now (notice I said slow down and not stop  )! Everyone at work has been seeing lots of pictures whether they wanted to or not, so it could have been worse! LOL I was going to take a nap when I got home today, but I called my daughter when I got off work. She had only been home from the hospital for about an hour and a half and sounded soooo stressed; I asked her if she wanted me to come there. She said yes, please. So now, I have my Granddaughter at home with me until it is almost her bed time. Oh, well, sleep is overrated anyway. Right?


Aww how precious!


----------



## MissMandy

What are you boils and ghouls up to tonight?


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> What are you boils and ghouls up to tonight?


_Nothing_ that I should be doing! Once again, nothing on my victim's gift. My husband is watching the race. Victoria is terrorizing the dogs ( I am about to take her home) and I am on here for the third time today, because I got so far behind the last few days! When I get back home, I am going to bed!


----------



## MissMandy

I'm about to head in myself. Got up at 5:30 this morning.... same dang time I get up during the week  Gonna watch 1 or 2 more episodes of Everybody Loves Raymond, then call it a night


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I got some of my decorations put out inside. My kids loved it but I think I confused the boy I babysit. He was like whoa Angela, it must be getting close to halloween, right? I was like well, sort of!


----------



## The Auditor

Teresa, beautiful pics, thanks for sharing. 

Nothing here, nor evidence of wild ones carrying something off. But tomorrow is another day...without mail...but then comes Monday.


----------



## bethene

well, got quite a bit done on my reapers gifts,, hope to ship the beginning of the week,,,

on a down note, I am going camping , leaving Tuesday,, I feel terrible, will be back on Friday for the day,, but not sure what other days if any,, and it is right when I am needed the most for the reaper, making sure every one got gifts, etc,, hubby has a phone that has internet, but usually can not get the thing to pick up the forum,, my son has a lap top that the screen is messed up but I might try that, just to see if it will work,, I feel so bad, we usually go a week earlier and get home in time to handle this,,, damn,,,, this bothers me...


----------



## GhostTown

I am not sending out our gifts until the very last minute.

With our own build, along with Reaper stuff............ it's a lot of work!


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> on a down note, I am going camping , leaving Tuesday,, I feel terrible...and it is right when I am needed the most for the reaper, making sure every one got gifts, etc,,, damn,,,, this bothers me...


Stop that. Just stop it right now. There is absolutely no reason to feel terrible, don't let this bother you. You are spending time with your family, cherished time that's entirely too rare. Life will go on in Reaperville while you're not here. We're all adults here, we will be just fine. Have fun!


----------



## kmb123

The Auditor said:


> Stop that. Just stop it right now. There is absolutely no reason to feel terrible, don't let this bother you. You are spending time with your family, cherished time that's entirely too rare. Life will go on in Reaperville while you're not here. We're all adults here, we will be just fine. Have fun!


Aw Auditor, my sentiments exactly.

bethene - This is my first year participating is SR, and I've been thinking about what a huge task you choose to take on to make it all happen. I can't imagine all the initial PM's, (especially from newbies like me!), then matching everyone up, then keeping track of tracking numbers, who's shipped, who hasn't, who's received, etc... Just look at how much joy and excitement SR brings to all of us, and it wouldn't ever happen without all of your hard work! You deserve some fun filled family time! 

Once you get back you can grab a cup of coffee or wine (my personal fav!), Makers Mark (as I've heard mentioned a couple of times here), or whatever it is you like to relax with, and catch up on what all of us mice have been doing while the cats away! 

Like Auditor said "Life will go on in Reaperville"! Go have a great time camping, and most of all enjoy your family. That's what's really important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LadySherry

I know this is the wrong thread but can someone tell me how to report a spammer. He is showing up in several of the threads.


----------



## AsH-1031

Next year I'm definitely getting into the act with the S. Reapers! Too bad I decided to re-join the forum too late for this year. Awesome gifts so far everyone.


----------



## hallorenescene

sherry, there is a little triangle at the top of each post to the left. it is right beside...blog this post. click on the one in the spammers box, and he will vanish

i didn't get time to work on my reaper gift. i probably won't till monday


----------



## Ophelia

Good morning!

Yay for new pictures on the picture thread! I'm loving it!

*Teresa*, I'll admit, I am probably totally unprepared for coming home after the baby. Your daughter is very lucky to have you available to help out! (Keep the pictures coming, I don't mind!)

*Chin*, how horrible that had to have felt when your DD stopped talking to you! How old was she? I fully expect my DD to be pretty angry once she realizes the baby is a permanent thing, but I never even considered her not talking to me!

*Bethene*, please, please, please do not feel bad about taking time for family! Enjoy yourself, we'll be here when you get back! You let us know what was going on, so we're not left completely in the dark(since we all know how *The Auditor* hates it there  ). We'll try our best to behave, and we'll certainly be patient on waiting for a reply if we need to PM you for anything. Have fun!

Well, didn't get as much done yesterday as planned. Not really surprised, as that's just how things go around here.  The hospital tour was a big disappointment, as we couldn't see any of the rooms. While I'm happy for the families, and completely understand why tours are frowned upon in active rooms, that was really the whole reason for the visit. The website gives almost no information on the unit, and has no pictures, so it's impossible to know what to expect. DD started acting up early into the tour, although she wasn't the only one by the end. Now I'm hoping that I can get in for another tour before the baby decides that tours are overrated.

After the tour, we went shopping. At Babies/Toys 'R Us. Because what better idea is there than to take your crazy toddler to a toy store mid-day on a Saturday while running low on sleep?  Yes, everyone is still alive...somehow.  I did get my nap, which was good, since I was up extra early again today. It was a huge one, too. I know I needed it, but I really dislike sleeping that long during the day.

While I don't think I overdid it yesterday, I'm thinking I may have DH cancel our company for today. I'm not feeling the best, and I don't see me being a fantastic contributor to the household today. Plus, DH will be leaving again Monday for the week, and I think I want to try and conserve any energy I have for that. Maybe DH can take DD for a while, and I can lock myself away and do a little work on my victim's gift. They are being severely neglected these last few days!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh bethie, there's absolutely no need to feel bad about leaving. You just make sure to take lots of pix for us  

Ophelia, you poor dear lol. I wished I lived closer so I could swing by and give ya a hand. You're almost ready to pop huh? Hopefully you can get another trip to the hospital in before the bambino comes


----------



## chinclub

Bethene, go have a great time!! We will miss you though.

Ophelia, I think it was partly my fault. I knew I would have to share my time with the new baby so I took every last minute before the birth to cuddle with my daughter. BIG MISTAKE!! I should have been stepping back and letting daddy take over more of her time so it wouldn't have been such a shock. My daughter was 2. The first day home I was nursing the baby and my daughter was sleepy and wanted to get in my lap for me to rock her. I said I was feeding the baby right now but if she would wait I would rock her next. She said "I'm your baby too" and sat down in the floor and cried. I was helpless. That was the last thing she said to me for a week. It broke my heart. Looking back I should have prepared her better for having to sit beside me. I would have gotten a baby doll and talked with her about how I would need to hold the baby a lot and how we would deal with shared time. I would have practiced laying down for nap beside me instead of me holding her. But I will say after that it got much better and having two kids so close together has been WONDERFUL!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

AsH-1031 said:


> Next year I'm definitely getting into the act with the S. Reapers! Too bad I decided to re-join the forum too late for this year. Awesome gifts so far everyone.


 the Secret reaper II is up and running


----------



## DebBDeb

Teresa M said:


> Here is Alexander in his hospital bassinet with the sign that my daughter made for the nurses in the nursery to remember no bottles.
> View attachment 127018
> 
> Here is my favorite picture from the hospital; Sarah and Alexander looking at each other.
> View attachment 127020
> 
> Once again, thank you so much to everyone! I promise that the baby details will slow down now (notice I said slow down and not stop  )! Everyone at work has been seeing lots of pictures whether they wanted to or not, so it could have been worse! LOL I was going to take a nap when I got home today, but I called my daughter when I got off work. She had only been home from the hospital for about an hour and a half and sounded soooo stressed; I asked her if she wanted me to come there. She said yes, please. So now, I have my Granddaughter at home with me until it is almost her bed time. Oh, well, sleep is overrated anyway. Right?


How wonderful! Congrats on your expanding family!


----------



## bethene

oh guys,, thank you for being so kind, I actually have been a weepy mess the past few days,,I have a ill kitty , not sure what is wrong yet, and just life,, actually have been down for long while, can't seem to get going on Halloween or anything for that matter,, so while the reaper is work, it is also a joy for me,, your banding together in fun has been so good for me,,, I can't begin to tell you how the laughter has made a difference to me,, 
I just feel so bad that on the dead line I won't be here to find out why people haven't shipped,, etc I promise to do my best to deal with things before and try during,, thank you so much for understanding! I just am not sure about all 197, most do not join in this great thread, which for the life of me I do not understand, it is a big part of the fun of it~

oh, and Hallo, thanks for the spam info, I never knew it, I saw some the other day, was going to inform a mod, but then it disappeared, so some one got 'em,,


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> oh guys,, thank you for being so kind, I actually have been a weepy mess the past few days,,I have a ill kitty , not sure what is wrong yet, and just life,, actually have been down for long while, can't seem to get going on Halloween or anything for that matter,, so while the reaper is work, it is also a joy for me,, your banding together in fun has been so good for me,,, I can't begin to tell you how the laughter has made a difference to me,,
> I just feel so bad that on the dead line I won't be here to find out why people haven't shipped,, etc I promise to do my best to deal with things before and try during,, thank you so much for understanding! I just am not sure about all 197, most do not join in this great thread, which for the life of me I do not understand, it is a big part of the fun of it~
> 
> oh, and Hallo, thanks for the spam info, I never knew it, I saw some the other day, was going to inform a mod, but then it disappeared, so some one got 'em,,


Don't be blue, chickaboo! We loves you


----------



## tomanderson

MissMandy said:


> Don't be blue, chickaboo! We loves you



Yeah yeah yeah! what mandy said


----------



## NOWHINING

I tend to think and do like that as well. 



Lisaloo said:


> I think part of the reason it's taken me so long to get my victims stuff together is that I liked some of the things so much that I made myself duplicates as I went along. We'll be Secret Reaper twinsies.


----------



## NOWHINING

I have you know, I am very patient... that is if you are mine!???? 



jenscats5 said:


> Finally am getting things together for my SR!!! Ordered something made for them, and it will soon be delivered......patience VICTIM, patience!!


----------



## NOWHINING

don't worry, everyone will love your card no matter what. It took me a couple years to get my nerves up and be creative.



Teresa M said:


> I totally agree! I think that the teasers are so cool but I also just did a card last year (my first year) and that is what I am doing this year. I am in hopes that maybe next year, I can get more creative on that end!
> 
> I thought that I was going to have sooooo much time to do stuff, but as someone said earlier, life gets in the way! Now, I am rushing to have everything ready in time!


----------



## NOWHINING

Bethene, go and have fun, dont be so stress out. WE ALL LOVE YA! Just remember to breath and take it one day at a time. I am still waiting for payday which is soooooon, then I will be mailing it off and crossing my fingers.


----------



## MissMandy

tomanderson said:


> Yeah yeah yeah! what mandy said


Are you making fun of me?


----------



## tomanderson

MissMandy said:


> Are you making fun of me?


No way!


----------



## azazel

please secret reaper please i been naughty an making props all year long come visit me it is driving me crazy with the wait


----------



## azazel

this was my first year at this i got so many ideas for next year my poor victim next year is not going to be able to stand the suspense i feel sorry for my victim next year he/she is going to be stalked so bad muhahahahahah


----------



## MissMandy

tomanderson said:


> No way!


Ok, just checking


----------



## bethene

I love that you are so excited and enjoyed this year so much that you are planning next year! 

(I loves you all too!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Teresa M

bethene said:


> well, got quite a bit done on my reapers gifts,, hope to ship the beginning of the week,,,
> on a down note, I am going camping , leaving Tuesday,, I feel terrible, will be back on Friday for the day,, but not sure what other days if any,, and it is right when I am needed the most for the reaper, making sure every one got gifts, etc,, hubby has a phone that has internet, but usually can not get the thing to pick up the forum,, my son has a lap top that the screen is messed up but I might try that, just to see if it will work,, I feel so bad, we usually go a week earlier and get home in time to handle this,,, damn,,,, this bothers me...


Don't you even worry about us! It is not going to hurt anyone to have to wait a bit longer to find out why they don't have their gift yet! Drive them crazy maybe, but not hurt them.  I was one of those that had gotten my gift late last year and was having to PM with you about it, so, I am speaking from experience. You go enjoy your camping trip and have fun with your family! That is so much more important!




Ophelia said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Teresa*, I'll admit, I am probably totally unprepared for coming home after the baby. Your daughter is very lucky to have you available to help out! (Keep the pictures coming, I don't mind!)




My daughter started crying earlier in the week last week and told me that she was scared, that she didn't know how she was going to deal with two babies! I told her "With help, that's what we are here for!" She was living in FL when she had Victoria, I was able to go down and be there for the birth (in July), but it about killed me to come back home. Then my husband flew her and Victoria up here in late September and it broke my heart for them to go back (they were not in a good living situation in FL). They moved back here in February (they live about 10 minutes from us) and I try to help her out as much as I can. I love having Grandbabies! 



chinclub said:


> Bethene, go have a great time!! We will miss you though.
> 
> Ophelia, I think it was partly my fault. I knew I would have to share my time with the new baby so I took every last minute before the birth to cuddle with my daughter. BIG MISTAKE!! I should have been stepping back and letting daddy take over more of her time so it wouldn't have been such a shock. My daughter was 2. The first day home I was nursing the baby and my daughter was sleepy and wanted to get in my lap for me to rock her. I said I was feeding the baby right now but if she would wait I would rock her next. She said "I'm your baby too" and sat down in the floor and cried. I was helpless. That was the last thing she said to me for a week. It broke my heart. Looking back I should have prepared her better for having to sit beside me. I would have gotten a baby doll and talked with her about how I would need to hold the baby a lot and how we would deal with shared time. I would have practiced laying down for nap beside me instead of me holding her. But I will say after that it got much better and having two kids so close together has been WONDERFUL!


Oooooohhhhhhhh! Reading the details about made me cry! I read it to my husband and had to stop and take a deep breath!

Thank you to all of the new comments! It means so much to me to have all of you give such nice remarks!


----------



## djkeebz

I got mine all wrapped and ready to go. It is heading south!


----------



## Kelloween

to me??


----------



## moonwitchkitty

djkeebz said:


> I got mine all wrapped and ready to go. It is heading south!


awe I'm north of Austin not south  oh well it will be my turn soon


----------



## djkeebz

Kelloween said:


> to me??


Little more south!


----------



## Teresa M

NOWHINING said:


> don't worry, everyone will love your card no matter what. It took me a couple years to get my nerves up and be creative.


Thank you for the support!


----------



## LadySherry

Ok my dear victim... You only have to wait two more days for the little brown truck. It is heading east of me


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm shipping my victim's box tomorrow! Heading west, but that's not much of a hint since I'm on the Atlantic and _everything_ is west of me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

LadySherry said:


> Ok my dear victim... You only have to wait two more days for the little brown truck. It is heading east of me[/QUOTE
> 
> oooohhhh


----------



## Kelloween

Mine is very close to me...and will be mailed on Tuesday...now my nerves are working..I made most of mine. I hope she likes it


----------



## BR1MSTON3

So like, taking a break from projects and I decide to take a walk, only part of my neighborhood is shut down by the police cause there is a monkey on the loose that has bit two people. I did not however ask if it had wings so I could notify Bethene!


----------



## CornStalkers

I guess it's too late to sign up/exchange?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

CornStalkers said:


> I guess it's too late to sign up/exchange?


not for the second reaper 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...2012-secret-reaper-ii-sign-up-discussion.html


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Enjoy yourself, we'll be here when you get back! You let us know what was going on, so we're not left completely in the dark(since we all know how *The Auditor* hates it there  ).





Hey! 

Et tu, Ophelia???

All these horror stories of bringing home baby...the good news is, it doesn't last. They'll grow to be good, tight friends. Then become teenagers and gang up on you...

Hmm.

On another note, I have to agree, can't understand why so many of the SR participants don't participate in this - or the other - threads. This is really what it's about - without it, it's just a nice gift exchange. Here it's an exchange on so many other levels - a gang of friends who gather after work, even if the gathering involves donning boas and slinging glitter.

And on yet another note...heard from my victim, glad he liked his gift


----------



## moonwitchkitty

as long as the boas are orange and black and i want a pointy black hat


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> So like, taking a break from projects and I decide to take a walk, only part of my neighborhood is shut down by the police cause there is a monkey on the loose that has bit two people. I did not however ask if it had wings so I could notify Bethene!


A monkey. Seriously. We do have the most interesting neighborhoods...


----------



## Kelloween

we had a gator walking down the street..but no monkeys


----------



## Kelloween

Would have been real funny, a monkey riding a gator in an orange and black boa??


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> as long as the boas are orange and black and i want a pointy black hat



Well of course. Is there any other type of hat?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Oh yeah, they found him, wasn't one of Bethene's flying type! 
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Mo...ner/-/1637132/16540424/-/hingrnz/-/index.html


----------



## badgirl

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh yeah, they found him, wasn't one of Bethene's flying type!
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Mo...ner/-/1637132/16540424/-/hingrnz/-/index.html


Oh how I love living in Florida where the evening news is always the craziest most unbelievable stuff on tv!


----------



## Halloween Princess

A monkey! Yikes. Around here we just have deer, raccoons & an occasional bear.


----------



## Teresa M

Kelloween said:


> Would have been real funny, a monkey riding a gator in an orange and black boa??


Ha! So, glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that! I think it would have been a most unflattering result!


----------



## madame_mcspanky

Well, I got my victim's gifts sent out this week! Sorry, Victim, but your things have a really long journey to make so it'll be maybe another week or two 'til you get them. Sorry for the wait!




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Oh yeah, they found him, wasn't one of Bethene's flying type!
> http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Mo...ner/-/1637132/16540424/-/hingrnz/-/index.html


 Haha, only in Florida!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Wow. I know last year where my Mummy lives a whole zoo got lose. Lions and all. Scary to imagine Lions on the loose in Ohio.


----------



## azazel

oooooooooooooooo that poor little fella most of lost his wings when he escaped an the boa would be funny beyond an thing i have seen


----------



## bethene

well, worked all day yesterday, finally got the gifts done, now I have to find a box to ship, 2 of them I had were too small,, so on to the hunt,, then hope to ship tomorrow


----------



## MissMandy

The town I grew up in, quite frequently, the daily police reports were cows getting loose in the streets lol. I remember this one time, we had a real bad thunder storm. The farmer down the street, who was good friends with my dad, came over and was knocking on our door frantically. He needed my dad's help picking up all of his cows. Apparently, they were all hooked up to the milking machine and they all got electrocuted.....all fell over like dominos.


----------



## Hilda

badgirl said:


> Oh how I love living in Florida where the evening news is always the craziest most unbelievable stuff on tv!


Now don't hog all the monkey news. We recently had some too! "Police in Pennsylvania were on both a manhunt and a monkey-hunt Monday morning. The crazy scene kicked off around 3 a.m. when Police attempted to arrest *****. They say ***** was out riding around on a stolen ATV, with Tyler - his father's pet monkey - in tow. Police say ***** fled on the ATV, the monkey jumped off and ran in another direction, and the chase for both of them was on."

Yup. Seriously?! You've got nothing to do... so let's go steal an ATV with a monkey as our accomplice. LOL 

Here's a pic of the monkey. This appears to be the right KIND of monkey. Alas... no wings.


----------



## The Auditor

Page 2? Um, no. I blame it on the gator


----------



## creeperguardian

LadySherry said:


> Ok my dear victim... You only have to wait two more days for the little brown truck. It is heading east of me


is it me


----------



## LadySherry

creeperguardian said:


> is it me


sorry creeper it is not you this time. Maybe in the next secret reaper adventures.


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> sorry creeper it is not you this time. Maybe in the next secret reaper adventures.


me me????????????


----------



## DebBDeb

*Dear Secret Reaper ...

I can understand the tremendous amount of stress tracking my package has caused you. To lighten the load a bit, I would be more than happy to track my own package. I would take one for the team cause I'm that kind of girl. As painstaking as it may be, I would do this for you ... I'm a giver. 

PM ME!

Love and thorny roses,
Your Victim*


----------



## DebBDeb

LadySherry said:


> Ok my dear victim... You only have to wait two more days for the little brown truck. It is heading east of me


*I'm East of you! IT'S ME! IT'S ME!*


----------



## nhh

Dear victim. Everything is packaged up and ready to go but, I need one more box... Sadly, I have to take care of that tonight. One more day delay then your package is one the way...


----------



## creeperguardian

nhh said:


> Dear victim. Everything is packaged up and ready to go but, I need one more box... Sadly, I have to take care of that tonight. One more day delay then your package is one the way...


could it be for me hehe lol


----------



## azazel

dear secret reaper plz i been naughty an nice all year long plz quit paying the FedEx an ups man to stoping in front of my house an making my heart race


----------



## obcessedwithit

Package has been tracked.....................................only 2 more days before someone will be REAPED.....................A little hint: it is going to a place that has a very well know structure...........................to the west...................


----------



## ajbanz

My victim has received their gift and has posted photos. Now I have nothing to think about except where my package may be. Oh the suspense. Is there any alcohol left over from the picket lines outside Bethene's house. I could use some to help pass the time!!!!


----------



## azazel

yea my package is out for delivery on the tracking receipt may be my victim will get it today plz like what i sent


----------



## bethene

I think creeperguardian;s reaper better send soon,,, major anxiety is setting in!! LOL!!


----------



## azazel

i think there was a little tequila


----------



## Kelloween

wow, I just got back from town..small one that it is..no Halloween yet in Walmart..Walgreens has stocked, but no skeletons AGAIN!! grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well my victim's package is on the way. Bad news is I forgot to put the card in it AND it's going to be like 10 days before you get it cuz you're clear on the opposite coast.  Anyway once you post your pics I will claim it so you know who your reaper is.


----------



## chinclub

UPS came to my house today and I nearly killed myself running for the door. It was not a package for me.


----------



## IshWitch

My victim is about to be REAPED!
Package is on its way!


----------



## Christina22

I'm sending my package out tomorrow! So excited!!


----------



## NOWHINING

You are welcome!!! 



Teresa M said:


> Thank you for the support!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Kelloween said:


> wow, I just got back from town..small one that it is..no Halloween yet in Walmart..Walgreens has stocked, but no skeletons AGAIN!! grrrrrrrrrrrr


try Big lots they have some cheap skeletons but you do get what you pay for. i bought 2


----------



## NOWHINING

are you talking about the owner whom committed suicide? And before he did it, he let lose all his animals?




beautifulnightmare said:


> Wow. I know last year where my Mummy lives a whole zoo got lose. Lions and all. Scary to imagine Lions on the loose in Ohio.


----------



## NOWHINING

To West Virginia? 



obcessedwithit said:


> Package has been tracked.....................................only 2 more days before someone will be REAPED.....................A little hint: it is going to a place that has a very well know structure...........................to the west...................


----------



## obcessedwithit

NOWHINING said:


> To West Virginia?


ooohh.............................could be.........................................hang on to your seat.............................


----------



## djkeebz

So my package is sent and someone will be receiving there package on Thursday....I though it was going South, but apparently my geography was off! It is actually going more west! 575 miles or so!


----------



## sumrtym

Well, it was tough, but I must say I figured out my Reaper. If you remember, I got a yellow envelope painstakingly addressed by S.R. in neat script with a taunting message from the Quad Cities, IL. Today, I got another one, and opening it found a picture of Dexter, serial killer extraordinaire, staring at me.

_Dexter always does his research, Do you?
What clues have you found?
If you checked the postmark last time
compare it to the one this time.

That's right.....the Reaper is on the move!
Maybe I'm picking up Dexter & his
Dark Passenger before we come for you....

Can you put together the clues
and find me before
I find you?_

Well, the postmark this time was from Saint Petersburg, FL and mentioned Tampa. So, it's been fun, but I think it's now obvious to all here....

MITT ROMNEY IS MY SECRET REAPER!!!!


----------



## Hilda

OK... I don't usually watch for the mail, but all this Secret Reaper stuff has me glancing out the window. We are on a walking route. So this morning when I heard the mail truck stop out front ~ I went running. LOL OH LOOK.! BOXES BOXES?!?!?!? Which one is mine? Yippee!!!!









Nope. Cruel World. None for me. 

(fist in air) Curse You Perry the Platypus!!! (Well, that's what my four year old says everytime things don't go his way. LOL)


----------



## djkeebz

I also realized that after wrapping it all up, I never put a card in it! I guess it really will be a secret!


----------



## The Auditor

Hilda said:


> (fist in air) Curse You Perry the Platypus!!! (Well, that's what my four year old says everytime things don't go his way. LOL)


Kid after my own heart. Keep an eye out lest you end up with an inator in the living room.

So, let's see....Cuervo for ajbanz...and while we're at it, a Cuba Libre for me. Ever had one of those days that was going great until the last 15 minutes or so, when the boss decides it's the perfect time to be a pain in the...neck? Thereby derailing everything that you'd been working on? Yeah, one of those days. 

So, what can I get for the rest of you?


----------



## Tannasgach

I'll share the Cuervo with ajbanz! Mailed my package today! 

Here's a peek -








and a clue - it's heading North!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ajbanz said:


> My victim has received their gift and has posted photos. Now I have nothing to think about except where my package may be. Oh the suspense. Is there any alcohol left over from the picket lines outside Bethene's house. I could use some to help pass the time!!!!


I've got some Jose Quervo Tequila left over. or whats left after her monkeys got a hold of it. drunk flying monkeys that was a sight to see.


----------



## Tannasgach

oh no, how to I delete an attached image?! I didn't want that 2nd picture on there.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Tannasgach said:


> oh no, how to I delete an attached image?! I didn't want that 2nd picture on there.


edit post and you can delete it


----------



## kmb123

Tannasgach said:


> Mailed my package today!
> 
> and a clue - it's heading North!!


Ooooh oooooh, I'm North! Along with several other states though. Beautiful package Tannasgach!


----------



## kmb123

As I quickly study the second pic...searching for clues as fast as I can before you take it down!


----------



## Tannasgach

moonwitchkitty said:


> edit post and you can delete it


I did edit and deleted the image text and then it popped up in the attachment box.



kmb123 said:


> Ooooh oooooh, I'm North! Along with several other states though. Beautiful package Tannasgach!


That's how I covered up those pink flamigos.


----------



## Tannasgach

kmb123 said:


> As I quickly study the second pic...searching for clues as fast as I can before you take it down!


You stop that right now missy!!!


----------



## kmb123

Tannasgach said:


> That's how I covered up those pink flamigos.


You did good! Now that you mention it I do remember you mentioning those flamingos on the Oriental Trading boxes a few pages back. Black rats are soooo much better.


----------



## The Auditor

One Cuervo for Tanna, coming right up...hmm, Virginia be north of ye...but then, almost everything is north of ye, isn't it?

Too quiet tonight. Maybe I should sing to fill the silence....


----------



## frogkid11

The Auditor said:


> Too quiet tonight. Maybe I should sing to fill the silence....


How about a round of The Time Warp???


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would love to. auditor lets hear that beautiful voice of yours


----------



## kmb123

Tannasgach said:


> You stop that right now missy!!!


Sorry for the delay in responding, I was busy stalking your posts to see if there were any clues that I may be your victim.  Didn't find anything though....I sure hope I am. With a box as good looking at that I can only imagine what good stuff lies inside!


----------



## Terra

I will take a Pomegranate Martini please 

Dragged myself back upstairs from the Lair... to tease my Reapee. 

It's almost done....


----------



## The Auditor

Pomtini for the master sculptress!

And without further ado.....ooohhhhhh.....

It's astounding, time is fleeting
Madness takes its toll
But listen closely, not for very much longer
I've got to keep control

I remember doing the Time Warp
Drinking those moments when
The blackness would hit me and the void would be calling
Let's do the time warp again...
Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## Hilda

It's just a jump to the left....


----------



## The Auditor

*It's just a jump to the left
And then a step to the right
With your hands on your hips
You bring your knees in tight
But it's the pelvic thrust that really drives you insane,
Let's do the Time Warp again!*


----------



## kmb123

Terra - not sure what that is but it sure looks pretty darned awesome! I'm sure you will have one happy victim! 

Wow...things are really heating up here. Pelvic thrusts and all!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Well, this was my first time participating and I've learned alot by watching y'all. I'm doing SR II so my next victim...watch out!


----------



## The Auditor

Annnndd...I should probably stop there.


----------



## kmb123

Why stop Auditor? The pelvic thrusts were driving me insane.


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## Tannasgach

Tannasgach said:


> oh no, how to I delete an attached image?! I didn't want that 2nd picture on there.


okay, it's gone. Not sure how I did it  - but you have to go into "manage attachments" and delete it from there. Didn't realize till after I posted the picture that you could see the beginning of my victim's name. lol I would retake the pic but I can't - the box is On It's Way North!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Are we dressing up for this?









Heehehe


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love it


----------



## The Auditor

kmb123 said:


> Why stop Auditor? The pelvic thrusts were driving me insane.



Why don't you come up to the lab
And see what's on the slab
I see you shiver with antici......


----------



## The Auditor

...pation!


----------



## Terra

Well, uhhh.... just wanted the martini. The dancing, well, uh. 

Let me take a few sips first


----------



## kmb123

Terra said:


> Well, uhhh.... just wanted the martini. The dancing, well, uh.
> 
> Let me take a few sips first


Lol...have those sips Terra and join in the fun!


----------



## LadySherry

Well my dear victim I have checked and your package has made it to your state today and should be in your hands tomorrow. I hope you enjoy the contents as much as I enjoyed filling the box.


----------



## The Auditor

LadySherry said:


> Well my dear victim I have checked and your package has made it to your state today and should be in your hands tomorrow. I hope you enjoy the contents as much as I enjoyed filling the box.


Oh wonderful! Now, which state would that be again?


----------



## The Auditor

Frank N. Furter Its All Over
Your Mission Is A Failure
Your Lifestyle's Too Extreme
I'm Your New Commander
You Are Now My Prisoner
We Leave For Transylvania
Prepare The Transfer BEEEEEAAAAAMMMMMMMM


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bravo Auditor


----------



## The Auditor

*Say goodbye to....all of this...*

_Goodbye all of this! _

*and say Hello...*

_Hello!_

*...to oblivion!*

_Hi oblivion, how's the wife and kids?_


----------



## azazel

well my package has been delivered an my victim has been reaped hope she likes it an post some pics soon


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> Bravo Auditor


Thank you, thank you....and with that, we conclude tonight's floor show...thank you for coming...don't forget to tip your waitresses...


----------



## Terra

What? You're leaving? was just getting a good buzz on.

heh.


----------



## ajbanz

moonwitchkitty said:


> I've got some Jose Quervo Tequila left over. or whats left after her monkeys got a hold of it. drunk flying monkeys that was a sight to see.


Jose Quervo you are a friend of mine, I like to drink you with a little salt and lime. Everytime we get together, I sure a have a good time.........


----------



## kmb123

Terra said:


> What? You're leaving? was just getting a good buzz on.
> 
> heh.


Love it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Well, since I have reaped and been reaped, and since we had a cold, errr cool front come through,seemed like a good time to use the season passes and see how the magic kingdom was decorated. Fall is up and ready, pumpkins everywhere, and no crowds meant no wait for the Haunted Mansion! 



Main street


Those black wine classes have the wallpaper pattern from the haunted mansion



And of course....


----------



## Araniella

Just finished my little project for my victim. Need one more thing...hmm...hope I can find tomorrow....and a box. Oh dear, need a box! Then this puppy is on its way! Yippee!!


----------



## Kelloween

Mine is ready..will send in the morning, I forgot whats in it now but it weighs a






lot! sure hope she likes what I sent..still worried..lol


----------



## LadySherry

Kelloween said:


> Mine is ready..will send in the morning, I forgot whats in it now but it weighs a
> View attachment 127641
> lot! sure hope she likes what I sent..still worried..lol


I'm a she it's for me it's for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween

lol, you see I covered up the name!!


----------



## nhh

LadySherry said:


> I'm a she it's for me it's for me!!!!!!!!


I love that cat!!!! Is it me?? I would love and cherish it.


----------



## hallorenescene

i want to go where brim went when i'm done with my victums gift. can i borrow a flying monkey to get there? 
i haven't got my gift yet, but i haven't sent mine yet either, so if i get mine out, maybe i will get mine. alls fair


----------



## MissMandy

Well doesn't it just figure. The night I decide to not come on, there's tequila and pelvic thrusts and just all sorts of fun.


----------



## sikntwizted

That's it. I'm tired of waiting. I'm going to kill an hour of my time stalking this forum for every day my gift doesn't show!


----------



## LadySherry

Dear victim,
Your package is out of delivery it should be there any minute now. I do ask that you do not maul the ups man as you rip the package out of his hands. Patience my dear patience.
LS


----------



## Ghouliet

Checking on my Victim's package, it has made it all the way from Mesa AZ to...Phoenix  At this rate I am not sure it is going to make it to where it has to be by the 14th. Have no fear, this international package will arrive eventually.


----------



## Ghouliet

sikntwizted said:


> That's it. I'm tired of waiting. I'm going to kill an hour of my time stalking this forum for every day my gift doesn't show!


Waiting for some reason this year is not really bothering me, but I like your solution.


----------



## MissMandy

This just isn't right. 3 days in a row, the big brown truck has stopped in front of my house....only to deliver a package to my neighbor


----------



## kab

MissMandy said:


> This just isn't right. 3 days in a row, the big brown truck has stopped in front of my house....only to deliver a package to my neighbor


Same here! Everytime I see the UPS truck, I get excited and then he goes to someone's else.


----------



## Kelloween

lol..well, mine is on its way to the state where "things are bigger!" she told me it may arrive tomorrow since it was so close to us! First I was afraid I wouldn't get it sent in time..now am afraid she won't like it..this is stressing!! BUT OH SO FUN!! Thanks again Bethene for making it possible!


----------



## LadySherry

Kelloween said:


> lol..well, mine is on its way to the state where "things are bigger!" she told me it may arrive tomorrow since it was so close to us! First I was afraid I wouldn't get it sent in time..now am afraid she won't like it..this is stressing!! BUT OH SO FUN!! Thanks again Bethene for making it possible!


OOOOOOooooo its me its me. I just know it.....everything is bigger in Texas, thats me.
Kelloween I will love everything you send me.


----------



## Kelloween

hahahaha! ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Halloween Princess

I was going to say Texas too.


----------



## killerhaunts

Teresa M said:


> Here is Alexander in his hospital bassinet with the sign that my daughter made for the nurses in the nursery to remember no bottles.
> View attachment 127018
> 
> Here is my favorite picture from the hospital; Sarah and Alexander looking at each other.
> View attachment 127020
> 
> Once again, thank you so much to everyone! I promise that the baby details will slow down now (notice I said slow down and not stop  )! Everyone at work has been seeing lots of pictures whether they wanted to or not, so it could have been worse! LOL I was going to take a nap when I got home today, but I called my daughter when I got off work. She had only been home from the hospital for about an hour and a half and sounded soooo stressed; I asked her if she wanted me to come there. She said yes, please. So now, I have my Granddaughter at home with me until it is almost her bed time. Oh, well, sleep is overrated anyway. Right?


Congratulations! Love the sign! Good luck and tons of support on the BFing! I just love the picture of them looking at each other. So precious! BTW .... good luck with Halloween now! My twins will be 8 months old during Halloween. Not sure how we are going to do our walkthru ... lots of family are not up to it health-wise or are just bailing on me ... maybe hubby's work buddies could help... we'll see.


----------



## lmz319

Dear Victim, 

Your gifts will go out at the last minute but I hope you'll agree they are worth the wait. In the meantime, I hope you are enjoying your teasers!


----------



## witchymom

Spent the entire morning looking for the stupid candy corn oreos LOL

finally found them at the 3rd target we went to! 

was hoping to come home to a package on the porch... but no such luck


----------



## Kelloween

for those wondering on shipping charges..I sent mine UPS..its cheaper to send a large box UPS than regular postal..mine weighed 21 lbs and it was $8.00 cheaper sending UPS than regular!


----------



## GhostTown

Any one sending something to Idaho?

My guess is that my Reaper doesn't post much.

My victim doesn't post much.

I think I post too much.


----------



## chinclub

What?!!! The one night I am not on and you do Rocky Horror without me!
I am the queen of Rocky Horror, I will have you know!


----------



## witchymom

i think i remember going to many showings of that. 

most of the time i had been partaking in...whatever i could lay my hands on 

LOLOLOL


----------



## badgirl

Yeah! Taking the kiddos in a few weeks. . My favorite time of the year at the parks and camping at Ft Wilderness with the Headless Horseman!!!!



BR1MSTON3 said:


> Well, since I have reaped and been reaped, and since we had a cold, errr cool front come through,seemed like a good time to use the season passes and see how the magic kingdom was decorated. Fall is up and ready, pumpkins everywhere, and no crowds meant no wait for the Haunted Mansion!
> 
> 
> 
> Main street
> 
> 
> Those black wine classes have the wallpaper pattern from the haunted mansion
> 
> 
> 
> And of course....


----------



## bethene

*well guys, am off to go camping , at least until Friday, then home for a day , then gone for most of next week, I know the dead line is fast approaching, I hope to have no problems or need a rescue reaper... If you need to message me I tried to empty my message box a bit,, but if it is full, you can get to my email via my profile page,. i won't be able to answer anything til I get back so hope there are no big problems,, alot of people are joined who hardly post, so if some one comes on and asks questions, please let them know the score,,,Happy reaping all, and I will catch ya all as soon as I can!!!! *


----------



## witchymom

brim... can i be your kid too????????????


----------



## Ghouliet

GhostTown said:


> Any one sending something to Idaho?
> 
> My guess is that my Reaper doesn't post much.
> 
> My victim doesn't post much.
> 
> I think I post too much.


NO Way! Ghost town you can never post too much.


----------



## Kelloween

Have a great time Bethene!


----------



## Ophelia

Man, I could have sworn I had checked in here yesterday. Obviously not, since I missed out on the Time Warp!  Oh well, my pelvic thrusts aren't what they used to be, anyway.

The good news is, the time I didn't spend on the board was spent finally getting some of the things done for my victim that I hadn't been able to do until now. Yay! Hopefully, everything dries quickly, I don't need any more delays on getting this to my oh so patient victim!

I only get mildly excited when I hear one of the delivery trucks stop out front. My neighbor across the road gets a package almost every day, so I'd have had a nervous breakdown by now if I got too excited. Besides, I've got Non-Sender's Guilt at the moment. 

Have a wonderful time, *Bethene*! We'll see you when you get back. If you need someone to feed the flying monkeys, I hear *BR1MSTON3* is available. 

Okay, I'm off to craft, nap, go to the craft store, and maybe even fit that parenting thing in there, somewhere.


----------



## MissMandy

kab said:


> Same here! Everytime I see the UPS truck, I get excited and then he goes to someone's else.


The worse part is my neighbors hardly ever receive packages! And it figures, when I'm dying to get reaped, they get deliveries 3 fricken days in a row lol


----------



## azazel

wow have a great time camping an so forth we are going to miss you so much


----------



## chinclub

Bethene, Have a great time!!! We can hold down the fort till you get back.


----------



## obcessedwithit

Have a great ime camping you deserve it......................

I live on a dirt road and it is always exciting to see the UPS truck......................


----------



## MissMandy

Teaser


----------



## NOWHINING

obcessedwithit said:


> ooohh.............................could be.........................................hang on to your seat.............................


I am!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## NOWHINING

Yes we are! 
AND THEN JUMP TO THE RIGHT!



beautifulnightmare said:


> Are we dressing up for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heehehe


----------



## NOWHINING

or it could be for me!?



LadySherry said:


> I'm a she it's for me it's for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

i will just curl in a fetal position in the corner until I get a reaping.....


----------



## Kelloween

lol, could be a week..take a snack!


----------



## Kelloween

hey ya'll..on the pay it forward thing..how do you get someone's address?


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> hey ya'll..on the pay it forward thing..how do you get someone's address?


you have to pm the payitforward person - look at the first post on the thread and you should see it.


----------



## witchymom

of course, if anyone wants to send me something, im happy to give my address LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## LadySherry

witchymom said:


> of course, if anyone wants to send me something, im happy to give my address LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


mine too. I would be happy to give my address.


----------



## NOWHINING

you will be fine! Just be patient!



witchymom said:


> i will just curl in a fetal position in the corner until I get a reaping.....


----------



## LadySherry

Side note: My victim's package was left at the front door about 20 minutes ago. Do enjoy opening that box.


----------



## witchymom

NOWHINING said:


> you will be fine! Just be patient!


no
i wont

i was forgotten

just like the island of misfit toys

NOBODY LOVES MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 


lololol


----------



## witchymom

the only thing beside my front door is a cat. 

LMAO


----------



## NOWHINING

Now now, it seems that you are taking over my whinnying job here! LOL! Hey, I am being just as patient as you are.




witchymom said:


> no
> i wont
> 
> i was forgotten
> 
> just like the island of misfit toys
> 
> NOBODY LOVES MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> lololol


----------



## Kelloween

only thing at mine was 2 jahovah witnesses :/


----------



## LadySherry

Can I join the whining party in the corner? still no package for me either. Trying to be patient I know it will be worth the wait but since you have snacks in the corner.....you have snacks right?


----------



## Kelloween

all I have are Cheetos


----------



## GhostTown

I'm adding a potato to my victims gift box.

Fer real.


----------



## Kelloween

oh man..I forgot to put the gift from my state in


----------



## witchymom

THE GREAT PUMPKIN REAPER FORGOT ABOUT US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


<<commence hysterical crying by multiple HF members>>


----------



## MissMandy

GhostTown said:


> I'm adding a potato to my victims gift box.
> 
> Fer real.


A potato lmao


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> A potato lmao


i will bake it and i will eat it. 

unless its rotten. in which case i will mail it back to you. 

LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

GhostTown said:


> I'm adding a potato to my victims gift box.
> 
> Fer real.


Good idea. Maybe even carve it...lol


----------



## NOWHINING

you contact the three people that take care of it. they will go get the address you request for.



Kelloween said:


> hey ya'll..on the pay it forward thing..how do you get someone's address?


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> i will bake it and i will eat it.
> 
> unless its rotten. in which case i will mail it back to you.
> 
> LOL


I'm not the one sending the potato lol. GhostTown is  The local item I'm sending comes in a jar


----------



## NOWHINING

all right you can whine with us if you want too. LOL!




LadySherry said:


> Can I join the whining party in the corner? still no package for me either. Trying to be patient I know it will be worth the wait but since you have snacks in the corner.....you have snacks right?


----------



## NOWHINING

I was thinking the same thing. Great Minds think alike LOL!



witchymom said:


> i will bake it and i will eat it.
> 
> unless its rotten. in which case i will mail it back to you.
> 
> LOL


----------



## MissMandy

I'm about to reap myself


----------



## Ghouliet

LadySherry said:


> Can I join the whining party in the corner? still no package for me either. Trying to be patient I know it will be worth the wait but since you have snacks in the corner.....you have snacks right?









How about some of these and a glass of milk?


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo what are those?!


----------



## Ghouliet

Kelloween said:


> only thing at mine was 2 jahovah witnesses :/


I think I would rather have the cat.


----------



## LadySherry

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 127753
> How about some of these and a glass of milk?


yummyyyyy!!! yes those will work


----------



## Ghouliet

MissMandy said:


> Ooooo what are those?!


Those are some cookies I tried this morning. I bought a magazine called Halloween with Matthew Mead and this recipe for Martian eye cookies was in it. At first I made a batch the way they said, rolling them out to 1/8 inch, but the cookies did not raise to the eyeball shape. On the second pan of them I rolled the dough into balls and added the eye candy in a thumb indent in the top of the cookie, this worked much better. The recipe did not add any flavoring either so I added almond flavoring. Next time I may try and make them purple or a darker green and add vanilla instead of almond flavoring.


----------



## NOWHINING

m
mail me some of that would you sweetie and recipe to go with it. they look great!





Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 127753
> How about some of these and a glass of milk?


----------



## GhostTown

You all think you've had "Idaho Potatoes" all your lives. What you don't know is that we keep the best and biggest for ourselves. Selfish bastids we is.


----------



## lmz319

Kelloween said:


> oh man..I forgot to put the gift from my state in


Oops. Me too.  And that box is packed to the brim and sealed up tight. No turning back now! Maybe next time...


----------



## MissMandy

Ghouliet said:


> Those are some cookies I tried this morning. I bought a magazine called Halloween with Matthew Mead and this recipe for Martian eye cookies was in it. At first I made a batch the way they said, rolling them out to 1/8 inch, but the cookies did not raise to the eyeball shape. On the second pan of them I rolled the dough into balls and added the eye candy in a thumb indent in the top of the cookie, this worked much better. The recipe did not add any flavoring either so I added almond flavoring. Next time I may try and make them purple or a darker green and add vanilla instead of almond flavoring.


They look and sound delish  I bet the almond extract along with some orange zest would be wicked good


----------



## Kelloween

Ups man just came..wasnt for me, it was my nephews...I started to kick the UPS man, but he had on those little brown shorts and thought it may bruise him...


----------



## nhh

Ghouliet said:


> View attachment 127753
> How about some of these and a glass of milk?


Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Kelloween

pass me a cookie please..


----------



## badgirl

Happy, Happy, heard the UPS truck! Sad, Sad, it wasn't for me. 
Been a REALLY hard day. A reaper gift might have softened the blow and been a pick-me-up. 
On to plan "B"---as in B is for Bourbon.


----------



## LawP

I would like a cookie please! I honestly thought they were little green boobies at first glance.  Haven't been reaped yet but I'm still working on my victim's stuff so can't be too impatient. This is the first time I've made something out of my comfort zone and I sure hope he/she likes it.  Sorry victim...no Rocky Mountain Oysters for you! Gotta think of something else to represent my locale. Fire....prairie dogs...rattlesnakes...I'll think of somethin'.


----------



## Ghouliet

If anyone is interested I added the cookie recipe to the party experiences thread area.


----------



## Halloween Princess

You all are hilarious. Potatoes, plab B for bourbon. And those cookies are awesome. All this talk of shipping packages & packages sitting on porches makes me want to go straight home. But I must run errands... Besides, I'm convinced I know who my reaper is, and they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## dariusobells

frantacly working picking .. Packing? oh yes i need to do that too.. Green boobies!? WAIT WHAT....??? Right, back to work.


----------



## LawP

Ghouliet said:


> If anyone is interested I added the cookie recipe to the party experiences thread area.


Thank you Ghouliet!


----------



## Ghouliet

I just mixed up a batch using purple food coloring. After the dough chills an hour I will bake another batch and post a pic of the purple cookies in the party area. 

Has anyone received a box today?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ooh im in a state were everything is bigger ahem Texas that is  is it for me?


----------



## Kelloween

wow, there are a lot of Texans here!!


----------



## witchymom

reeeeap meeeeeee

REEEEEEEEEAP MEEEEEEEEEEEEE


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LawP

Witchy, please stop yelling and grab some purple cookies from Ghouliet for me, would ya?


----------



## witchymom

LawP said:


> Witchy, please stop yelling and grab some purple cookies from Ghouliet for me, would ya?


bbbut bbbbbuuuuttt

i have candy corn oreos.....


----------



## LadySherry

witchymom said:


> bbbut bbbbbuuuuttt
> 
> i have candy corn oreos.....


R u sharing?


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> R u sharing?


hmmmmmm

i guess. 











not the greatest pic - hubby took it lolol


----------



## MissMandy

How are they, witchy?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> How are they, witchy?


They're not bad. They don't really taste like candy corn LOL


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> They're not bad. They don't really taste like candy corn LOL


LOL I figured they woudn't


----------



## azazel

no package for me today either plz mister or miss reaper plz help me an reap me please please please please


----------



## chinclub

All quiet here. Did get a visit from the UPS man but it wasn't my gift. I'm another day closer though!!!


----------



## witchymom

maybe the great pumpkin will come tomorrow?


----------



## BR1MSTON3

witchymom said:


> brim... can i be your kid too????????????


who said I took my kids? 





witchymom said:


> i will bake it and i will eat it.
> 
> unless its rotten. in which case i will mail it back to you.
> 
> LOL


I just heard it sound like, 'I will bake it and eat it and name it George!'


----------



## badgirl

You guys are just making me hungry---stop it! 
Thanks for the messages of well wishes. A bittersweet day....our foster baby of 4 months went home today to his father. We have cared for him since he was a 4lb NICU baby. Happy for his Dad, sad for me.  Pass the cookies please.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*the best things in life are worth waiting for even if it drives you batty waiting for it, hounding the mail box and or looking out the front door every five minutes, for that most awesome package in the world that just SCREAMS YOU HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!  *


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> who said I took my kids?
> 
> 
> I just heard it sound like, 'I will bake it and eat it and name it George!'


LOLOLOL


----------



## Araniella

Dear Reaper-

I have the day off tomorrow. Perfect day for my package to arrive. Just sayin'.


----------



## Araniella

Dear Victim--

I have the day off tomorrow. I will be packing up and shipping out... 

Oh....and there will be ummm some glitter. But you can handle it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Had a rough day today, 2 of my 4 kids have strep! Yuck! But at least that sent me to Walgreens where I got a couple more things for my victim!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Araniella said:


> Dear Victim--
> 
> I have the day off tomorrow. I will be packing up and shipping out...
> 
> Oh....and there will be ummm some glitter. But you can handle it.



*Ok HOLD THE PHONE! This package has to be for me!!! I mean it HAS TO! Some Glitter..... I can handle it.....Eveyrone on here knows Im the glitter queen around here.....IT JUST HAS TO BE! Its me I know its ME....ITS ME...ITS ME ITS ME ITS ME!!!! Oh boy oh boy i can't wait! I mean it has to be right?????? If this isn't for me then I am completely stumped * ......i....................................... I know its me


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Well doesn't it just figure. The night I decide to not come on, there's tequila and pelvic thrusts and just all sorts of fun.





chinclub said:


> What?!!! The one night I am not on and you do Rocky Horror without me!


Well, see, now what have we learned? Never take a night off! 



witchymom said:


> i think i remember going to many showings of that.


If you remember...did you actually go?


----------



## The Auditor

chinclub;1333803[SIZE=5 said:


> I am the queen of Rocky Horror, I will have you know![/SIZE]


That's funny, you don't look like Tim Curry...


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Oh well, my pelvic thrusts aren't what they used to be, anyway.


Oh yeah, right. I've seen pictures that suggest otherwise.



Wait. That didn't sound right....


----------



## The Auditor

LawP said:


> I would like a cookie please! I honestly thought they were little green boobies at first glance.


SO glad I wasn't the only one!


----------



## Araniella

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok HOLD THE PHONE! This package has to be for me!!! I mean it HAS TO! Some Glitter..... I can handle it.....Eveyrone on here knows Im the glitter queen around here.....IT JUST HAS TO BE! Its me I know its ME....ITS ME...ITS ME ITS ME ITS ME!!!! Oh boy oh boy i can't wait! I mean it has to be right?????? If this isn't for me then I am completely stumped * ......i....................................... I know its me


OOOHhhhhhh...could it be? Maybe? Maybe not? hmmmmm.......can never tell.....


----------



## The Auditor

Badgirl, really, really sorry to hear your news. Wonderful for the father and the wee one, but I can't imagine what you're feeling now.


----------



## frogkid11

My dearest little victim, I know you have been patiently waiting for the results of my constant stalking....and now you won't have to wait much longer. I have all of your items boxed and sealed and just have to drop it off for mailing tomorrow. Patience, patience my prey......(insert evil, muffled laugh)


----------



## ajbanz

frogkid11 said:


> My dearest little victim, I know you have been patiently waiting for the results of my constant stalking....and now you won't have to wait much longer. I have all of your items boxed and sealed and just have to drop it off for mailing tomorrow. Patience, patience my prey......(insert evil, muffled laugh)


I've been very patient. NOW SEND THE D_____ BOX!!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor

Time for tonight's musical interlude...perhaps, a slow song tonight? la la LA LA LA la la laaaaa

ahem

Night-time sharpens,
heightens each sensation 
Darkness stirs and wakes imagination
Silently the senses abandon their defenses ...

Slowly, gently night unfurls its splendour 
Grasp it, sense it - tremulous and tender 
Turn your face away
from the garish light of day,
turn your thoughts away
from cold, unfeeling light -
and listen to the music of the night ...


----------



## The Auditor

Close your eyes and surrender to your
darkest dreams!
Purge your thoughts of the life
you knew before!
Close your eyes,
let your spirit start to soar!
And you'll live
as you've never lived before ...


----------



## The Auditor

Softly, deftly,
music shall surround you ...
Feel it, hear it,
closing in around you ...
Open up your mind,
let your fantasies unwind,
in this darkness which
you know you cannot fight -
the darkness of the music of the night ...

Let your mind start a journey 
through a strange new world!
Leave all thoughts
of the world you knew before!
Let your soul take you where you
long to be !
Only then can you belong to me ...

Floating, falling, sweet intoxication!
Touch me, trust me savour each sensation!
Let the dream begin,
let your darker side give in
to the power of the music that I write -
the power of the music of the night ...


----------



## The Auditor

You alone can make my song take flight -
come help me make the music of the night . . .


----------



## The Auditor

And in other news, the next round's on me, boys and girls, because....

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!

By Mr. Gris....will put details in the photo thread. Details, but no photos. Because I'm evil like that.


----------



## Terra

Saw that play 3 times Auditor and played the CD in the car until it keeled over. But, where's my drink!?

Just finished my victim's present. Had to do one of the scariest attempts I've EVER done. I'm pleased to say - success. I will ship it Monday so it'll be good and dry


----------



## The Auditor

One pomtini, coming right up Terra!


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> Dear victim,
> Your package is out of delivery it should be there any minute now. I do ask that you do not maul the ups man as you rip the package out of his hands. Patience my dear patience.
> LS


LOL Lucky UPS man, it arrived while I was at work. My husband told me that it had come when I called to let him know that I was leaving work. It was a good day for it to arrive. Not a bad day at work but 9/11 is always a rough day for me. So, left work, did my little 9/11 tribute, then finally got home and got to check it out! It is all wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## badgirl

The Auditor said:


> Badgirl, really, really sorry to hear your news. Wonderful for the father and the wee one, but I can't imagine what you're feeling now.


Thank you. He was our 11th. You would think it would get easier and yet each one is just as heart wrenching as the last. But this board tonight is making me smile !


----------



## Teresa M

killerhaunts said:


> Congratulations! Love the sign! Good luck and tons of support on the BFing! I just love the picture of them looking at each other. So precious! BTW .... good luck with Halloween now! My twins will be 8 months old during Halloween. Not sure how we are going to do our walkthru ... lots of family are not up to it health-wise or are just bailing on me ... maybe hubby's work buddies could help... we'll see.


Thank you! We have gone from having all sorts of family and friends helping with our haunt to it being just my husband and I (definately not as enjoyable) to having our children rejoin us now that they are grown. I hope you get enough help to keep it enjoyable! Good luck with it!


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> Side note: My victim's package was left at the front door about 20 minutes ago. Do enjoy opening that box.


I took a picture every step of the way! I told my husband, "I'm just going to look real quick!"; we were supposed to be going right back out after I got home and changed. He realized pretty quickly that it was not going to be quick!


----------



## Teresa M

Ghouliet said:


> I just mixed up a batch using purple food coloring. After the dough chills an hour I will bake another batch and post a pic of the purple cookies in the party area.
> 
> Has anyone received a box today?


I did! Pics in the picture thread!


----------



## Teresa M

badgirl said:


> You guys are just making me hungry---stop it!
> Thanks for the messages of well wishes. A bittersweet day....our foster baby of 4 months went home today to his father. We have cared for him since he was a 4lb NICU baby. Happy for his Dad, sad for me.  Pass the cookies please.


Oh, badgirl, I am so sorry for you! I just can't imagine that! That is such a wonderful thing that you do; I don't think that I would be strong enough to let the babies go! No, I can't imagine that it would get any easier!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

there's a light (over at the frankenstein place)
there's a light (burning in the fireplace)
theres a light, light, in the darkness of everybody's life.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

and on another note

Columbia It was great when it all began
I was a regular Frankie fan
But it was over when he had the plan
To start working on a muscle man
Now the only thing that gives me hope
Is my love of a certain dope
Rose tints my world
Keeps me safe from my trouble and pain


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Brad Majors It's beyond me
Help me, Mommy
I'll be good, you'll see
Take this dream away
What this, let's see
I feel sexy
What's come over me?
Woo! Here it comes again


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Janet Weiss I feel released
Bad times deceased
My confidence has increased
Reality is here
The game has been disbanded
My mind has been expanded
It's a gas that Frankie's landed
His lust is so sincere


----------



## nhh

God I love reaping. Reaping and packing tape. Makes my heart swell with love. Where could it be heading?


----------



## Ophelia

obcessedwithit said:


> I live on a dirt road and it is always exciting to see the UPS truck......................


I once lived on a private drive with three houses, only one of which was past me. I understand that excitement, there are just too many to have it here. 

*GT*, I'll take that potato, save it, and plant it. Then I shall have dozens!

*Ghouliet*, I can send you my address, and you can send me cookies. I don't care if they look like alien eyes or alien boobs, I'll eat them! 

*badgirl*, I'm sorry you had such a rough day.  I think plan B is definitely in order. Big hugs to you! Honestly, I wouldn't expect it to get easier, I know it wouldn't for me.

Sorry about the strep, *beautifulnightmare*. That's going to make for some tough times in the house.



The Auditor said:


> Oh yeah, right. I've seen pictures that suggest otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. That didn't sound right....


 Lol, *Auditor*!  Good choice on the music tonight, bad choice on the no pictures of your gift part.

Well, it's getting late, I've got a doctor's appointment in the morning, and I'm just pretty tired, so no more SR work for me tonight. Not much that I could have done anyway, since I didn't make it to the craft store as I had originally planned. I've officially hit the point of getting the "check-in" phone calls.  My dad called just as I was getting ready to head out the door. We're on good terms, so it's not like there should be any worry that I won't call him if I have the baby. He's kind of silly like that, though. 

Okay, off to bed!


----------



## MissMandy

My victim's package is all ready to go, but I'll probably have to wait until Saturday to ship. The post office is a tad too far to walk with such a hefty box.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

We should have ours ready to ship tomorrow. During the whole process I've just been excited about what we chose to do. Now that it's almost at the point of no return the nerves have set in. Hope hope hope our victim likes it.


----------



## Kelloween

well, just checked my tracking number..mine should arrive at my victim's home before dinner time..I wasn't worried at first, then I got worried she may not like and shes not one that I have seen post a lot..so I don't know..we shall see........now nap time for me..I just got off..have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kelloween

NormalLikeYou said:


> We should have ours ready to ship tomorrow. During the whole process I've just been excited about what we chose to do. Now that it's almost at the point of no return the nerves have set in. Hope hope hope our victim likes it.


glad I am not the only nervous one!!


----------



## GhostTown

NormalLikeYou said:


> We should have ours ready to ship tomorrow. During the whole process I've just been excited about what we chose to do. Now that it's almost at the point of no return the nerves have set in. Hope hope hope our victim likes it.


I love Missouri so I hope you're my Reaper.


----------



## GhostTown

I'm still planning to wait until the last day to ship my gift off. 

I hate hot glue guns for detail work. Spent all evening fighting that damned mess trying to keep unintentional spider webs from coating everything.


----------



## obcessedwithit

bahahaha, be on the look out it is on the truck for delivery TODAY!!!!! Hope my victim will be happy...........................I'm so excited.......for them......


----------



## Junit

To my Reapee, I am sorry I will be one of the last minute shippers this year  Only one store has started to put out Halloween goodies this year and all they have so far is candy! (As of Monday morning) Would you like a giant box of candy for your tots??? Probably not, it would probably melt or be eaten by mice in the ups store room... *Feverishly starts plotting to make something handmade*


----------



## witchy46

Kelloween said:


> well, just checked my tracking number..mine should arrive at my victim's home before dinner time..I wasn't worried at first, then I got worried she may not like and shes not one that I have seen post a lot..so I don't know..we shall see........now nap time for me..I just got off..have a great day everyone!



Is it me I don't post alot? I'm so excited, it's kinda like Christmas but better!!

nhh love the duct tape!!!!


----------



## sikntwizted

Kelloween said:


> oh man..I forgot to put the gift from my state in


Hold on a minute. Sista, you know a crawfish can't live in the mail for more than 2 days


----------



## NormalLikeYou

GhostTown said:


> I love Missouri so I hope you're my Reaper.


You love MISSOURI?!? I've never heard anyone say that...


----------



## GhostTown

NormalLikeYou said:


> You love MISSOURI?!? I've never heard anyone say that...


It is a beautiful state, and there is a lot to be proud of there.


----------



## badgirl

Ahhhh! Went out way to early in the morning to set the garbage to the curb and in my morning blindness nearly grabbed a real mouse (so many plastic ones around here I just assumed it was fake!) Dang country living!!! On the upside, now I know what to put in my SR box from my local area! . Just kidding !


----------



## sikntwizted

badgirl said:


> On the upside, now I know what to put in my SR box from my local area!


 Put a little gator in there too!


----------



## Kelloween

sikntwizted said:


> Hold on a minute. Sista, you know a crawfish can't live in the mail for more than 2 days


hahahaha..I thought about one! the smell when she opened the box..lmao!


----------



## Hearts1003

I finally figured out what to make for my victim last weekend. I will ship Saturday as I have school all day Monday. I sure do hope my victim likes. They really wanted something homemade. I got some extra grey hair for it too and I shouldn't have grey hair yet!


----------



## Ophelia

*GT*, I hear you on the hot glue gun mess. It's no wonder they've been converted into webcasters. I was actually trying to convince myself yesterday that I'd be adding a bit of realism to the item I was working on and that I should just leave them. 

*badgirl*, if it's for me, go ahead and throw the mouse in, my cats could use the exercise! Although, I'm honestly not even sure they'd do anything about it. 

Finally made it to the craft store, so now I think I'm good to go for completing my victim's gift. I really hope they like it.

_Ooh, BRB, UPS just dropped something off at the front door!_ Drat, false alarm. It was expected, but not from my SR. Anyway...

I'm pretty whipped right now, DD was a wild child at the doctor's office today. So, of course I had to have a longer than average appointment, followed by an ultrasound, none of which was planned for. Thank goodness I've got dance class tonight and that I have awesome neighbors with teenage sons. I get to run away for a bit, and they get to just run her(or she'll run them, which is much more likely). She'll also eat everything in the house that the boys haven't eaten, since she also likes to act like I never feed her. 

She's probably half way through her nap right now, which means it's my cue to go upstairs and take mine.

Oh, and for those that haven't been annoyed by me about it on FB, or on the thread in Off-Topic, I'm going around begging for votes for a photo contest I entered. If you're so inclined, here's the link. And if you're really so inclined, you can vote once a day. 

Okay, snooze time!


----------



## frogkid11

My victim's package (hahahaha, that sounds kinda funny) is now in the mail - YAY!! The sad part is the guy at the UPS store said it would be there around Monday - so I apologize in advance for making you wait all weekend. Hopefully his estimate was one of those situations where they underpromise and overdeliver - maybe you'll get it by this weekend afterall.


----------



## Ghouliet

My International Victim will be pleased to know the package finally left Phoenix! So far it has traveled from Mesa to Tempe and then to Phoenix. Maybe it will actually get out of the state soon. lol


----------



## GhostTown

Fed Ex just dropped off 10 pounds of cheese cloth at my house.

I should have put that down for my secret reaper. I needed 10 pounds of cheese cloth. Can I get a do over?


----------



## LawP

GhostTown said:


> Fed Ex just dropped off 10 pounds of cheese cloth at my house.
> 
> I should have put that down for my secret reaper. I needed 10 pounds of cheese cloth. Can I get a do over?


GT, why do you n eed 10 pounds of......never mind.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

badgirl said:


> Ahhhh! Went out way to early in the morning to set the garbage to the curb and in my morning blindness nearly grabbed a real mouse (so many plastic ones around here I just assumed it was fake!) Dang country living!!! On the upside, now I know what to put in my SR box from my local area! . Just kidding !


Put in one of those 20 foot pythons that ain't supposed to be in this state anyways!


----------



## MissMandy

Let's see, I already gave the hint that my victim's name has a T in it (I won't specify how many T's  ). I revealed a teaser pic yesterday. Sooo, I guess I'll also hint that my victim's name has an M as well


----------



## Spookerstar

Darn! That means it isn't for me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

could i be your victim hummmm


----------



## moonwitchkitty

To day was a productive day got every thing i wanted to get done, done today. hot in the warehouse. got some crafts done already to day loving how it is turning out  on a sad note my clumsy self fell down 3 times today and messed up my right hand, I scraped it on the racking when i fell the third time. argh stupid ear infection ruins everything. think i will have to go get a shot  the rack is very rusty. 
on a lighter note have some small bones made from clay and some mini skulls made so i can make my voodoo priestist rock this year  and i had a ice cream sandwich doesn't make my butt or hand feel better but hey happiness is were you find it.


----------



## MissMandy

Good grief....3 times? lol It just wasn't your day, was it?


----------



## Teresa M

MissMandy said:


> Let's see, I already gave the hint that my victim's name has a T in it (I won't specify how many T's  ). I revealed a teaser pic yesterday. Sooo, I guess I'll also hint that my victim's name has an M as well


Ha! That could have been for me...but I already got mine!  sorry


----------



## MissMandy

Mwuahahahaha I'll never tell  Well, I will inside my victim's box


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cant really say it was a bad day but no it wasn't really my day either.  have to go to the doctors tomorrow due to the ear problem and now a wonderful shot YAY ME not..i hate needles, i put up with them every so often when i be a big girl and give blood.


----------



## Terra

MissMandy said:


> Let's see, I already gave the hint that my victim's name has a T in it (I won't specify how many T's  ). I revealed a teaser pic yesterday. Sooo, I guess I'll also hint that my victim's name has an M as well


Aww, DAMN!


----------



## Kymmm

Mailed my box out today! Actually, I asked the hubby to do it for me while I was at work. I don't think he'll volunteer next year being that he was super embarrassed by all the looks he was getting! lol So, my sweet victim, soon you will find a box at your door!! Here is a tease pic of what you will find inside..


----------



## MissMandy

I dunno what the hell that is....but it sure is creepy!


----------



## greaseballs80

Kymmm said:


> Mailed my box out today! Actually, I asked the hubby to do it for me while I was at work. I don't think he'll volunteer next year being that he was super embarrassed by all the looks he was getting! lol So, my sweet victim, soon you will find a box at your door!! Here is a tease pic of what you will find inside..
> View attachment 128028
> [/QUO
> 
> Hope it's for me, pretty please.


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> *GT
> Oh, and for those that haven't been annoyed by me about it on FB, or on the thread in Off-Topic, I'm going around begging for votes for a photo contest I entered. If you're so inclined, here's the link. And if you're really so inclined, you can vote once a day.
> 
> Okay, snooze time!*


*


Voted! And God bless your hubby; a Coastie on Great Lakes' has got his work cut out for him.*


----------



## Kelloween

mine is at her front door..someone go tell her!! lol


----------



## obcessedwithit

package deliver on porch...at 1:01pm.............................hurry home victim.......................................this time zone travel is a killer , I need a drink.............


----------



## Kelloween

aww its not for me then...


----------



## MissMandy

9:30pm here, so no deliveries for me now


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Kymmm said:


> Here is a tease pic of what you will find inside..
> ]


That is deliciously creepy!


----------



## badgirl

Terra said:


> Aww, DAMN!


My sentiments exactly


----------



## The Auditor

Bourbon and branch for obcessedwithit, coming right up....


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Ophelia said:


> Oh, and for those that haven't been annoyed by me about it on FB, or on the thread in Off-Topic, I'm going around begging for votes for a photo contest I entered. If you're so inclined, here's the link. And if you're really so inclined, you can vote once a day.
> 
> Okay, snooze time!


which one are we voting for? I assume the first since it is from the North Coast, but we know the old adage!


----------



## The Auditor

BR1MSTON3 said:


> which one are we voting for? I assume the first since it is from the North Coast, but we know the old adage!



Yep, that's the one.


----------



## obcessedwithit

The Auditor said:


> Bourbon and branch for obcessedwithit, coming right up....


awl thanks Auditor, that was perfect...........................just what I drank back in the day, now its beer and Early Times......................


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I finished making my gifts today in the morning I got out I search for that perfect box.


----------



## The Auditor

I am confident you shall find the perfect box, Nightmare! Care for a drink?


----------



## The Auditor

Anybody here have any experience putting some sort of cover or filter over a tap light? Something I'm considering to help haunt my truck (Mrs. Auditor's suggestion - I love my wife. Always have, but even more.)


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> Care for a drink?


Guinness kind of night!

'I'll tell you a story, believe me it's true
a tale you'd best hope, never happens to you, 
old spicy mcHaggis, how he met his fate, 
you I can save, but for him it's too late'


----------



## MissMandy

Na night y'all


----------



## The Auditor

Fresh out of Guiness...so a home-brewed porter for Br1m


----------



## Tannasgach

How about a little scotch whiskey to go with that Guiness BR1M?

_From ghoulies and ghosties
And long-leggedy beasties
And things that go bump in the night,
Good Lord, deliver us!_....Scottish Saying.


----------



## madame_mcspanky

One lucky guy or ghoul is getting reaped tomorrow!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Tannasgach said:


> How about a little scotch whiskey to go with that Guiness BR1M?
> 
> _From ghoulies and ghosties
> And long-leggedy beasties
> And things that go bump in the night,
> Good Lord, deliver us!_....Scottish Saying.


I am actually sipping Bushmills right now


----------



## Terra

Well, since you are all busy drinking I'll answer Auditor's question 

How about a color gel? You can get them in all kinds of colors and even gray tones to turn the light down.


----------



## Ophelia

*Ghouliet*, is your package walking there?  Stalking the tracking must be so frustrating for you right now!

Are you planning on making a lot of cheese to go with those potatoes, *GT*? 

Boy, *moonwitchkitty*, you sound about as graceful as me!

Thanks, *Auditor*! Actually, DH is at the pencil pusher level now, so he only sees the boats when they're in dry dock.  No experience with the light, but I've wondered if those would work. Do you home brew, also? DH started getting into it a few years ago. He still works mainly with kits, but he does have one that he came up with on his own.

*BR1M*, I'm sorry! Yes, it's Week #1, "Coast Guard Day." I was feeling bad for posting spammy and off-topic on the thread, so I was rushing a bit. (I promise I won't post about it again here  )

Holy cow, DD was just nuts all day long. DH and I were Skyping tonight, and he got a taste of what she was like while she did a repeat performance of what she did as soon as she woke up from her nap. She'd go push a button on her alphabet toy, then run to the middle of the room and frantically dance in circles until the music stopped(which is usually about 10 seconds), then she'd run back and do it again. I tell you, even when I'm not pregnant, I don't have the energy to keep up with that! 

As tired as I was, I still managed to go to dance class tonight. It usually has a way of perking me up. I did pretty well, but I wasn't as "up" as I normally am when I leave, so I think the day was just a bit much for me. Which, on that note...Good night all!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! this thread moves fast. took me 22 minutes to catch up on all the good reading. annnd, i haven't been reaped either. hand me a snapps? preferably peach snapps with sour pop. everytime i come home this whole week i say to my grandson, maybe there will be a package today. well, i'm ready to send my gift out tomorrow. i made 2 of them. they are very simple gifts, but took me forever. i am not a crafty person unless it's sewing, and these weren't sewing. sure hope you like them. guess i can't feel bad my gift isn't here yet when i'm just now sending out mine. so i need to give another tease. your name has an E N A E in it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I could use some Jagger but no bomb. I like it straight. Here's a song for ya
"There was a ghost on Halloween,
He really made the ghostly seen,
He was the Boogie Woogie Ghost,
He was the ghostie with the most,
And when the kiddies came around,
He’d give out with a ghostly sound,
He’d go, “Boo-oo-oo-oo-ooo.”


----------



## beautifulnightmare

"He’d go out spooking late at night,
And giving everyone a fright,
He knew some witches, two or three,
And they would all go on a spree,
And when the morning came around,
He’d give one last mysterious sound,
He’d go, “Boo-oo-oo-oo-ooo.”


----------



## beautifulnightmare

"Though he really wasn’t very spooky,
Kids all thought that he was rather cool.
Even though he was a little kooky,
He was just a special ghoul."


----------



## beautifulnightmare

"When you’re out on Halloween
And he appears upon the scene,
Don’t give a scream and run away,
Just ask him if he’ll stay and play.
You’ll like the Boogie Woogie Ghost,
He’ll be the one you dig the most,
You’ll love his Boo-oo-oo-oo-ooo!"


----------



## JustWhisper

*URGENT: PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS MESSAGE HERE. If you received a PM from me on Sept 11, the end date in the PM should have read the 29th, NOT the 20th. If you are not sure what I am talking about, then you probably didn't get one. Thanks, and I will explain later.*


----------



## GhostTown

:: trying hard not to respond ::


----------



## obcessedwithit

I'm getting worried, no news from my victim..................................now I really need a drink and I'm at work...............................eek:


----------



## RCIAG

I have the box sitting next to me right now, labeled, card enclosed, but not sealed because I need one more thing I'm picking up tonite then it will go out UPS tomorrow!! So my Victim should get his/her stuff sometime next week!! I don't even wanna say when next week 'cause that may be a clue as to how far away they are from me in MD so just NEXT WEEK!! 

Still haven't received mine but there's still time & my Reaper is prolly a lazy procrastinator like me!


----------



## Ghouliet

Sorry International Victim...Fed Ex called today and they are not getting your package to you today as promised. You will have to be in suspense one more day, it should arrive tomorrow. Tomorrow, tomorrow, you'll love it, tomorrow, it's only a day away!


----------



## Ghouliet

The Auditor said:


> SO glad I wasn't the only one!



Perhaps, I shouldn't make these for my Halloween party. Maybe they would look more like eyes without the food coloring and frosting them with red icing so it looks like veining?


----------



## CoreysCrypt

Mine ships today.  I hope it makes its cross country trip in one piece.


----------



## badgirl

Package shipped! Wahoo! It's heading North---but that doesn't rule out very many victims


----------



## The Auditor

Ghouliet said:


> Perhaps, I shouldn't make these for my Halloween party. Maybe they would look more like eyes without the food coloring and frosting them with red icing so it looks like veining?


Oh no, you should. They'll be a hit, guaranteed. Adding veining WITH the food coloring would make them creepy, too.


----------



## The Auditor

Terra said:


> Well, since you are all busy drinking I'll answer Auditor's question
> 
> How about a color gel? You can get them in all kinds of colors and even gray tones to turn the light down.


Thanks Terra!


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Thanks, *Auditor*! Actually, DH is at the pencil pusher level now, so he only sees the boats when they're in dry dock.  No experience with the light, but I've wondered if those would work. Do you home brew, also? DH started getting into it a few years ago. He still works mainly with kits, but he does have one that he came up with on his own.


Oh that's good about the desk job. Many folks don't realize how dangerous those waters really are...even if the rivers aren't burning anymore. No, I don't home brew (yet), my focus right now is on wine and cider. Keyword here is "yet." 

Have to admit, I had "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" going through my head last night; thought it would be in bad taste to make it the latest performance here. Thank goodness *Beautiful Nightmare *spared you that - wonderful song, my friend, and love the new avatar!


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus

Package Shipped Two days ago....Someone should be receiving soon! Keep checking my porch like a maniac...nothing yet! Happy Reaping Everyone!


----------



## DebBDeb

*Oh my Dearest Victim;

I shipped your package today without incident (no ticking this time) and should be delivered by day's end Wednesday. I'm terribly excited for you and have put much thought and effort into your gift and thoroughly enjoyed myself making and choosing items for you. 

There is one small clue in the package identifying me however once you see it you will absolutely know it is me as my profile pic will be of the same. I have no doubt you'll figure it out because you're a smart mama.

The question is ... should I put the tracking number right here?

Your Reaper,
Deb'bDeb
*


----------



## LadySherry

DEB,
"because you're a smart mama."

"The question is ... should I put the tracking number right here?"


It's for me!!!! nanananana. I know it cause I am a smart mama. go ahead and post the tracking number I don't mind. LOL


----------



## nhh

So, I'm all set to go. Packaged up... But, So sorry my victim!!! I needed some clear packing tape as well and I didn't have any at home. I have not had a chance to head out and get some. I will get it today and make sure your stuff is on it's way tomorrow!!! I'm really excited/nervous that it will make it safe and sound, and that you like it. But, I can't worry much till I get the dang thang in the mail!! 

Soon my victim.... soon....


----------



## MissMandy

badgirl said:


> Package shipped! Wahoo! It's heading North---but that doesn't rule out very many victims


Ooo Ooo Ooo I'm North of you! 




DebBDeb said:


> *Oh my Dearest Victim;
> 
> I shipped your package today without incident (no ticking this time) and should be delivered by day's end Wednesday. I'm terribly excited for you and have put much thought and effort into your gift and thoroughly enjoyed myself making and choosing items for you.
> 
> There is one small clue in the package identifying me however once you see it you will absolutely know it is me as my profile pic will be of the same thing. I have no doubt you'll figure it out because you're a smart mama.
> 
> The question is ... should I put the tracking number right here?
> 
> Your Reaper,
> Deb'bDeb
> *


Send bethene your tracking #


----------



## Kelloween

I am north of nobody!! lol


----------



## DebBDeb

Send bethene your tracking # [/QUOTE]

*Waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ahead of ya!*

*Look!!! UPS already has it! It has a FAAARRRRRRRR way to go; some 3,000 miles!

*


----------



## Ophelia

Sigh...Is DH home yet? I need a vacation, I think I'm definitely overdue for one. Not that it will be happening any time soon. Sigh...

*Hallo*, even though I'm not your victim, I'm sure that they will love what you sent them.

I hope you hear from your victim soon, *obsessed*!

*Auditor*, DH would love to get into making wine, it just hasn't happened yet. He did make a batch of cider last year, but it's still in the fermentor, so who knows what will happen with it now. Yeah, those lakes are nothing to mess with, that's for sure. I've got friends that spend their summers aboard a sailboat, and even with as much as they pay attention to the weather and everything else, they still have had some adventures that I think they'd rather have done without!

*DBD*, I think if you added the tracking number here, the shipping site would crash from all of us that haven't been reaped stalking it, lol!

I'm at yet another standstill on my gift. I'm so sorry, dear Victim. It will be shipped on time, just not tomorrow, as I had hoped. I truly hope you feel that it was worth the wait, because I'm beginning to have my doubts.


----------



## terri73

Took my package to the post office today. Since my victim only lives 2 states away my priority shipping was super cheap. Someone will get their package on Saturday!!!


----------



## badgirl

Kelloween said:


> I am north of nobody!! lol


You are north of me!


----------



## kab

*Look!!! UPS already has it! It has a FAAARRRRRRRR way to go; some 3,000 miles!

Bummer! I'm only about 2000 miles away. *


----------



## GhostTown

Fed Ex just came and went. He left this years supply of Froggy's Fog juice.

UPS guy was here yesterday. He left this years supply of C7 light bulbs and sockets.


----------



## bethene

well, guys,,, after a couple of wonderful days, with beautiful weather, we cam home tonight due to pending rain, then we do not have to get up at the crack of dawn to drive home cuz I gotta work in the morning,, came home to like 38 messages, LOL!! hope every one ships oh time,, that is my fear with me being gone.. oh well, will just have to deal when I get back, I am going back Saturday morning, not sure when will be back, but may stop back in once or twice,, not sure,,,
my package is ready to go,, not a pretty package,, but will just have to do! 

I am loving looking at the pictures every one's gifts,, what alot of fantastic gifts!!!


----------



## Kymmm

My package is supposed to be delivered around the 20th... Sorry so late Victim!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I'm 3000 miles away! 

Oh, but I think you sent out a teaser. Darn it.


----------



## obcessedwithit

woo,relief, my victim has recieved her gift....I feel so much better now, Auditor , I want a celebration drink to sip on as I wait unpatiently for my reaper to show up......................lol...I'll have a nice cold brew tonight....................


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ahhha sad face


----------



## Lisaloo

My victims package leaves tomorrow and is heading west! It would be difficult to get much more east than here, I reckon.


----------



## GhostTown

Lisaloo said:


> My victims package leaves tomorrow and is heading west! It would be difficult to get much more east than here, I reckon.


That's great! Hopefully you put a bottle of vodka in it. I could use a toddy about now. Or later. When it arrives.


----------



## The Auditor

obcessedwithit said:


> woo,relief, my victim has recieved her gift....I feel so much better now, Auditor , I want a celebration drink to sip on as I wait unpatiently for my reaper to show up......................lol...I'll have a nice cold brew tonight....................



One cold one coming right up...


----------



## RCIAG

The gift is currently sitting on the floor all packed really well, taped up & labeled & ready to go out to the UPS Store tomorrow!!


----------



## bethene

mine is taped and ready to go too,,not the prettiest package in the world, but I hope what is inside makes someone happy,,, oh yeah,, it is headed east!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Same here. Taped, labled and ready to go. Mine, too, is headed east. To my reapee, the wax paper keep them from sticking.


----------



## Killamira

Same here, headed East! Still adding some finishing touches!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Well I hope ones for me, had a pretty rough week and a box of Halloween stuff would really help my mood...here's hoping...


----------



## Araniella

Ohhh....all of these packages headed east! I'm all atwitter!

Oh..and Victim...sorry..didn't ship yesterday. You are all taped, packed up and ready to go by the door with my car keys on top so I don't forget. Here's hoping everything arrives in one piece!

Hmm....and I hope you don't have a certain phobia....mmmuuuuaaaahahhaahaha


----------



## nhh

oh, and my package is packed full of bubble wrap. Sure it's a blast to pop but, I really hope it protects everyone from breakage!!!


----------



## Araniella

My 7-year old son popped all the bubbles on the bubble wrap I had. LOL I had to use deflated bubble wrap. ha!


----------



## hallorenescene

so will one of these gifts be mine? i've shipped mine so now i feel due. beautifulnightmare, i like your song


----------



## Mystikgarden

Well I shipped mine out! It seems like everyone's is going east. Mine however is going west!! I can't wait for my victim to get it.

Here's a little teaser pic


----------



## MissMandy

Oh goodness gracious. All these packages headed East. I sure hope one is for little ole me  I'll be shipping my victim's gift tomorrow...... and it's heading South


----------



## witchymom

had a horrible wretched no good nasty stomach virus. feeling better now. 

still no reaping here 

maybe today... ?


----------



## obcessedwithit

Ok I'm in the east, one of these eastern boxes must be coming my way...........................hurry.....the suspense is just killing me..........................


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchmom hope you are feeling better

all these packages going east why not south east i'm south of everyone ecpt Florida  Been a long hard week... could really use a pick me up.


----------



## witchymom

moonwitchkitty said:


> witchmom hope you are feeling better


much better- slept SOOOOO good last night (even though i was on the couch- trying to keep my germs away from hubby!) am going shopping and out to lunch with hubby later today


----------



## DebBDeb

*Good morning, Victim.

I just checked and your package got on a plane this morning around 12:14am. Isn't that exciting?!


*


----------



## Terra

Mine is all ready to be shipped on Monday - right on the deadline. Final teaser shot:


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Terra said:


> Mine is all ready to be shipped on Monday - right on the deadline. Final teaser shot:


Love your teasers, can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## LawP

I got a card from my SR yesterday - handmade - gorgeous - made my day, etc. etc. I'll take a pic and post later. I'm a very patient victim so take your time with the box. You're already the best Reaper on the planet! 

I worked on my victim's stuff yesterday and I have to say I'm pleased with the results. Almost ready to ship.


----------



## MissMandy

Damn! UPS just knocked on my door. I got so excited! Spilled my bowl of pretzels and everything. But it was just something for my husband


----------



## creeperguardian

dear victim you will get ur package today  and i hope one is for me to all who is shipping weather it be terra, nhh, hallo and so lol


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Terra, I love your work so much it makes me kinda hope I don't get a box today, then maybe ....just maybe...you're my Reeper.


----------



## creeperguardian

Terra said:


> Mine is all ready to be shipped on Monday - right on the deadline. Final teaser shot:



could it be for me hehe


----------



## LadySherry

Terra said:


> Mine is all ready to be shipped on Monday - right on the deadline. Final teaser shot:


it's for me!!!! I like it so its for me!!! Right Terra?


----------



## ajbanz

Today would be a good day for my box to show up. Need a pick me up. However, if a box doesn't come today I could be Terra's victim. Although I can't figure out how Know could fit into my haunt! lol.


----------



## Araniella

Yay! I have shipped....and it's on it's way south. Wish I were going where the box was going........


----------



## hallorenescene

all you guys complaining about getting excited and then let down, it's just boring here. no excitement here.
oh, and now for another teaser clue

E N A E E

oh who oh who could it be?


----------



## creeperguardian

hallorenescene said:


> all you guys complaining about getting excited and then let down, it's just boring here. no excitement here.
> oh, and now for another teaser clue
> 
> E N A E E
> 
> oh who oh who could it be?



omg all those are in mine ???


----------



## Halloween Princess

Creeperguardian, me too. We can fight for Hallo's package.


----------



## badgirl

All these gifts are headed East and West----South people, send them South!!!!


----------



## nhh

Terra said:


> Mine is all ready to be shipped on Monday - right on the deadline. Final teaser shot:


OMG, it looks so awesome even just seeing a tiny bit. It would so work in my haunt. seriously even if it didn't, I would change my haunt.


----------



## witchymom

hallorenescene said:


> all you guys complaining about getting excited and then let down, it's just boring here. no excitement here.
> oh, and now for another teaser clue
> 
> E N A E E
> 
> oh who oh who could it be?


not me, but thats ok, terra is sending me my package and I am A-OK with that LOLOLOL


----------



## JustWhisper

GhostTown said:


> :: trying hard not to respond ::


And so you did. LMAO. I know the feeling. 



nhh said:


> OMG, it looks so awesome even just seeing a tiny bit. It would so work in my haunt. seriously even if it didn't, I would change my haunt.


Yep, Terra's work is worth changing an entire haunt. I was her lucky victim last year. She really puts a lot of work into every project and makes it so personal.


----------



## Ghouliet

I checked on tracking this morning and it looks like my Victim has received her package! She hasn't been on for a couple of days, so I hope she posts when she opens it.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> all you guys complaining about getting excited and then let down, it's just boring here. no excitement here.
> oh, and now for another teaser clue
> 
> E N A E E
> 
> oh who oh who could it be?


Not me 



badgirl said:


> All these gifts are headed East and West----South people, send them South!!!!


Mine will be heading South


----------



## nhh

Well whew! I feel slightly better now... The scoop for my victim... You will have to wait until Friday to get your packages. Yes, packages. There are 2 boxes. It's not that they are big, but they are heavy. I really really hope everything makes it safe and sound. I wanted to spring for faster shipping but.... $$$ 

Brown will be heading in the general east direction from me. Let my UPS stalking begin!!! 

Now, that I have mine on it's way, I am ready to receive my reaper package. Terra, such good timing on my gift.


----------



## jenscats5

I am finishing up my projects this weekend and shipping on Monday..........patience oh dear sweet VICTIM, patience!!!! 

BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Mystikgarden said:


> Well I shipped mine out! It seems like everyone's is going east. Mine however is going west!! I can't wait for my victim to get it.
> 
> Here's a little teaser pic
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128278



Ohhhhh, Arizona is certainly west of Kentucky! Hurry little brown truck.


----------



## Shebear1

Got my package sent off today! That little brown truck is going to be busy!!!!


----------



## nhh

woohoo, Go Brown!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

badgirl said:


> All these gifts are headed East and West----South people, send them South!!!!



Araniella has one going South!


----------



## Kelloween

shall we fight for the one coming south?? hahaha


----------



## LadySherry

Kelloween said:


> shall we fight for the one coming south?? hahaha


Yep. I need to be reaped. and I am definately south.


----------



## Kelloween

well, sorry ya'll..but I have like ESP ..and Terra's is for me!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Kelloween said:


> well, sorry ya'll..but I have like ESP ..and Terra's is for me!!



Now wait just a darn second there, I had cemetery things in my like list...maybe it's mine.


----------



## LadySherry

Ghouliet said:


> Now wait just a darn second there, I had cemetery things in my like list...maybe it's mine.


mine too and I have a circus theme so the bright color works as well.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I got mine all boxed up! I forgot to put my card on the inside of my box so I will just have to tape it to the outside with lots of tape. Sorry victim!

Will mail it in the mornin and it's heading south!
As a teaser I am just gonna say my victim might either need this:








Or one of these:








If they don't like my gift!
Mwah-ha-ha-ha


----------



## LadySherry

beautifulnightmare said:


> I got mine all boxed up! I forgot to put my card on the inside of my box so I will just have to tape it to the outside with lots of tape. Sorry victim!
> 
> Will mail it in the mornin and it's heading south!
> As a teaser I am just gonna say my victim might either need this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't like my gift!
> Mwah-ha-ha-ha


ooooooo mices. Mices are good for Halloween displays. I will take them.


----------



## Kelloween

lol..did I have mices on my list?? I was thinking I was probably hard to do for..damn picky ole witch that I am..sorry if I was, I am really not that hard to please!


----------



## Kelloween

LadySherry said:


> mine too and I have a circus theme so the bright color works as well.


haha, I was hoping I got a circus or carnival person so I could unload this on them..but I did'nt..so its still in my closet!!!! grrrrrr


----------



## nmcnary17

My package went out today. Will be in someone's mail on Monday


----------



## RCIAG

Delivered mine to the UPS Store about a half hour ago.


----------



## NOWHINING

I said no whining! thats my job! LOL!



witchymom said:


> reeeeap meeeeeee
> 
> REEEEEEEEEAP MEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## moonwitchkitty

got home today and saw a box at my front door was so excited until I read whom it was for.. it was a box for my honey  still nothing yet. and the UPS driver teased me a few minutes ago with another box for old Davy boy  its ok though the more miniatures and board games he gets the more he cant say anything about my strange hobby  he is a war gaming nerd and I am a Halloween nut


----------



## NOWHINING

I would like to say i am smart mama too, but nahhh thats not for me. 



LadySherry said:


> DEB,
> "because you're a smart mama."
> 
> "The question is ... should I put the tracking number right here?"
> 
> 
> It's for me!!!! nanananana. I know it cause I am a smart mama. go ahead and post the tracking number I don't mind. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

Deff not me! LOL! unless you are trying to spell my name (Kareena)?



hallorenescene said:


> all you guys complaining about getting excited and then let down, it's just boring here. no excitement here.
> oh, and now for another teaser clue
> 
> E N A E E
> 
> oh who oh who could it be?


----------



## NOWHINING

Dear My Dearest Victim,

I just got on-line and already sent an PM to bethene the confirmation number that was mailed on Wed. So soon my dear, soon, it will be all over.


Now I just have to wait to be reap...... So... like, waiting here!


----------



## mayleth

nhh said:


> OMG, it looks so awesome even just seeing a tiny bit. It would so work in my haunt. seriously even if it didn't, I would change my haunt.


I know right! 
Just seeing the full image will be a treat.


----------



## bethene

glad you are feeling better, Miss Mandy,, well, mine is finally shipped,, whew... been sitting on the counter for a few days,,, but is on its way. hope my victim likes it!


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, it is 4:57 here in AZ people should be getting home from work soon we'll have more pictures!!!!!


----------



## RCIAG

moonwitchkitty said:


> ]ts ok though the more miniatures and board games he gets the more he cant say anything about my strange hobby  he is a war gaming nerd and I am a Halloween nut


I have the same problem too, only my husband likes knives. Not those fake costumey replicas of stuff but real, useful, sharp knives. He used to paint miniatures too back in the day & we still have a ton of them just not out on display now. 

His stuff may cost more but mine takes up waaaay more room! He can have 100 miniatures in a small box but 100 blow molds & decor...well...that's an attic & garage full!!

Oh, not reaped yet either.


----------



## Ghouliet

My victims box was left on her front door today. She is relatively new to the forum and from looking at her posts most of them happen around 8:30 to 8:50, so maybe I will hear from her later tonight.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

This is a blast, my first year but not my last, the reepers rock, the victims rock, and Bethene rocks for putting it all together!


----------



## tomanderson

Yes! That is damn right.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

I am really sorry I wasn't able to be a part of the Reaper this year.  Too many things came up financially & time wise in the past few months to be comfortable with obliging myself to a commitment I was unsure I'd be able to keep. Even now, I'm stretched pretty thin, but things are on the up & up finally. I do apologize to all, because I was really looking forward to it this year. *hugs to all*


----------



## Hilda

As of today ~ I have been Reaped and have Reaped. I am exhausted! (flops in chair)

This was fun!  HAPPY HALLOWEEN folks!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess

You've eliminated me, but good investigative Goulette.


----------



## GhostTown

Not shipping mine until the very last second.


----------



## The Auditor

RCIAG said:


> I have the same problem too, only my husband likes knives. Not those fake costumey replicas of stuff but real, useful, sharp knives. He used to paint miniatures too back in the day & we still have a ton of them just not out on display now.
> 
> His stuff may cost more but mine takes up waaaay more room! He can have 100 miniatures in a small box but 100 blow molds & decor...well...that's an attic & garage full!!.


Send him to me. I'll teach him to make them. Then his stuff will cost less, though it'll be a battle for space between the equipment he gets and the piles of scrap metal, bone, antler and wood!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, kelloween isn't my reaper, because i likey that clown. miss mandy, no whining, and witchymom, i am sorry i am not your reaper. but i don't know, maybe you won't be, because i put things in my box for my victum. and they may not be you. halloween princess and creeper, so they are in your name, hey one of you might be the one, but one of you for sure is not. then again, maybe this is just cheese dangling in your face. what a teaser this is. beautiful nightmare, that one kitty looks like he likes his mice, you sure he didn't sneak a bite before you mailed the package? so is mine there yet. oh, wait, i just sent it yesterday. soon, it will be soon. if you don't like it victum, i can go back to plan a and make you a doll. i love making dolls, just not everyone enjoys dolls. i thought about making you a doll, had it all planned out, but decided to go a different route. can you tell i love to sew. and i'm good at it.


----------



## IshWitch

Somebody is going to get reaped on Monday!!!
Mwahahahaha!!!
Their package is only one state away!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, that leaves me out


----------



## The Auditor

Kidnap Mr. Sandy Claws
I wanna do it!
Let's draw straws
Jack said we should work together
Three of a kind
Birds of a feather
Now and forever!

Kidnap the Sandy Claws, lock him up real tight
Throw away the key and then 
Turn off all the lights

First, we're going to set some bait
Inside a nasty trap and wait
When he comes a-sniffing we will
Snap the trap and close the gate

Wait! I've got a better plan 
To catch this big red lobster man
Let's pop him in a boiling pot 
And when he's done we'll butter him up

Kidnap the Sandy Claws
Throw him in a box
Bury him for ninety years 
Then see if he talks

Then Mr. Oogie Boogie man
Can take the whole thing over then
He'll be so pleased, I do declare
That he will cook him rare
Wheeee!

I say that we take a cannon 
Aim it at his door and then
Knock three times and when he anwers
Sandy Claws will be no more

You're so stupid, think now
If we blow him up into smithereens
We may lose some pieces
And then Jack will beat us black and green

Kidnap the Sandy Claws
Tie him in a bag
Throw him in the ocean
Then see if he is sad


----------



## The Auditor

Because Mr. Oogie Boogie is the meanest guy around
If I were on his Boogie list
I'd get out of town

He'll be so pleased by our success
That he'll reward us too, I bet
Perhaps he'll make his special brew
Of snake and spider stew
Ummm!

We're his little henchmen
And we take our job with pride
We do our best to please him
And stay on his good side

I wish my cohorts weren't so dumb
I'm not the dumb one 
You're no fun
Shut up!
Make me

I've got something, listen now
This one is real good, you'll see
We'll send a present to his door
Upon there'll be a note to read
Now, in the box we'll wait and hide
Until his curiousity
Entices him to look inside
And then we'll have him
One, two, three

Kidnap the Sandy Claws, beat him with a stick
Lock him for ninety years, see what makes him tick

Kidnap the Sandy Claws, chop him into bits
Mr. Oogie Boogie is sure to get his kicks
Kidnap the Sandy Claws, see what we will see
Lock him in a cage and then throw away the key


----------



## bethene

LMAO, Auditor~ 

Well, messaged reminders to all who have not shipped, just to touch base before I got camping,, so hope it didn't offend . but several have not been on the forum for a bit,, so hope they get the message sent to their emails and come and read it,,,,, I so hope we do not need rescue reapers.....(keeping fingers crossed)


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> LMAO, Auditor~



So sorry...you might need that...here you go, let me pick it up for you

Here's hoping the rescue reapers and ride this one out


----------



## tomanderson

Ah yes--I am one of those who have not yet shipped, but I am shipping tomorrow--had to build my gift and schedule has been very busy lately. But it's about ready to pack in box and mail off!  Very excited to send this one.


----------



## Terra

Heard the UPS truck and promptly went outside on the porch to meet him. Then I was able to watch him drive on by... 

Hubby happened to be nearby and said, _"You look like a little girl waking up on Christmas morning and Santa didn't show up"_

<sniffle>


----------



## Kelloween

hallorenescene said:


> well, kelloween isn't my reaper, because i likey that clown. miss mandy, no whining, and witchymom, i am sorry i am not your reaper. but i don't know, maybe you won't be, because i put things in my box for my victum. and they may not be you. halloween princess and creeper, so they are in your name, hey one of you might be the one, but one of you for sure is not. then again, maybe this is just cheese dangling in your face. what a teaser this is. beautiful nightmare, that one kitty looks like he likes his mice, you sure he didn't sneak a bite before you mailed the package? so is mine there yet. oh, wait, i just sent it yesterday. soon, it will be soon. if you don't like it victum, i can go back to plan a and make you a doll. i love making dolls, just not everyone enjoys dolls. i thought about making you a doll, had it all planned out, but decided to go a different route. can you tell i love to sew. and i'm good at it.


well, if you really like it..I will send it your way..you'll have to give me a week though because when I am working, I tend to not get out!! work and sleep!! Private message me your address..its just sitting here and I am not into clowns, just wanted to paint something different than I normally do!! I sew also..but not to great..mostly I make primitive dolls and stuff to sell on Ebay, but I have been so busy lately I have nothing to sell!!


----------



## The Auditor

Terra said:


> Heard the UPS truck and promptly went outside on the porch to meet him. Then I was able to watch him drive on by...
> 
> Hubby happened to be nearby and said, _"You look like a little girl waking up on Christmas morning and Santa didn't show up"_
> 
> <sniffle>


Poor thing....

Look! Lookie look! Here's some nice sheets of styrofoam and several brandnew cans of Great Stuff! Better?


----------



## Terra

Ah, much better. Those are happy things


----------



## djkeebz

My package was delivered to my victim on the 12th! I hope they like it!


----------



## Ghouliet

djkeebz said:


> My package was delivered to my victim on the 12th! I hope they like it!


They haven't posted? My Victim's got delivered today and the suspense is killing me, waiting to see if she likes what she got. Most of her posts are evening ones so I am "Trying" to find some patience I'm sure she'll post soon. Hope your victim posts soon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I am really sorry I wasn't able to be a part of the Reaper this year.  Too many things came up financially & time wise in the past few months to be comfortable with obliging myself to a commitment I was unsure I'd be able to keep. Even now, I'm stretched pretty thin, but things are on the up & up finally. I do apologize to all, because I was really looking forward to it this year. *hugs to all*


What the heck you apologizing for? None of that nonsense around here! Hope things look you soon!


----------



## Spookerstar

_I usually can only see the forum at work since DH hogs the computer when we get home. I was hoping that tonight I would get on line in time to order drinks from The Auditor. I want a Mojito please! I must say I find The Auditor's screen name quite chilling. I am an accountant and when people say the auditor is coming it stops everyone in their tracks.
Thanks for entertaining me at work when I am supposed to be writing reports. Love all the posts! _

Alas, I haven't been reaped yet either but dream of it each night when driving home. Last year Ghouliet was my SR and she reaped me early.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Ours is finally packed and ready to send. My apologies, dear victim, for the excessive use of packing tape...


----------



## tomanderson

The 'burbs--great movie, great signature.


----------



## Spookerstar

Br1mston3 - Thanks for posting the photos from WDW main street awhile back. My most favorite place in the world! 
Loved seeing the displays in the shops. So envious that you can do anytime you want, but not envious about the heat and humidity. Hope you had fun at the Haunted Mansion. Looks like the crowds were thin.


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, not a peep from my victim, maybe she is out of town, but now I am worried about the package being left on her porch. Hope she posts soon.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

tomanderson said:


> The 'burbs--great movie, great signature.


It's one of my favorites! We've watched it so many times we pretty much have the whole thing memorized.


----------



## dee14399

Tried to ship today, but they wanted to charge me 108 bucks for shipping. So sorry to my victim, I wasnt paying 100 bucks.
Went home and re packed it so now it should only cost about 25. Sorry about shipping so late but I wanted it perfect


----------



## bethene

well, I am going back to the campground in a few minutes, take care my friends, might be back again for a stop over and will check in, if not, will see you the end of next week, hope things keep flowing, if someone wonders, let them know why I am not answering! thanks


----------



## chinclub

Have a great time Bethene!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Stringy_Jack said:


> This is a blast, my first year but not my last, the reepers rock, the victims rock, and Bethene rocks for putting it all together!


Wholeheartily agree 100%!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have shipped!
Soon victim, soon!


----------



## hallorenescene

well, the pics should start flowing in now.


----------



## badgirl

Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> I am really sorry I wasn't able to be a part of the Reaper this year.  Too many things came up financially & time wise in the past few months to be comfortable with obliging myself to a commitment I was unsure I'd be able to keep. Even now, I'm stretched pretty thin, but things are on the up & up finally. I do apologize to all, because I was really looking forward to it this year. *hugs to all*


We have missed you this year, but your new additions to the graveyard are AWESOME!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

I have been reaped!!! My reaper is still a mystery but it the best ever . I will post pics on the other thread. Reaper if you could pm me so I can properly thank you.
My gifts are mindblowing amazing... secret reaper I ♥ ♥ ♥ every last one of them. THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Kelloween

that UPS man is gonna think I have a thing for him the way I watch when he comes down our street!!!


----------



## witchymom

i made cookies for us still waiting to be reaped. 

Peanut butter chocolate chip with your choice of filling - mocha hazelnut or rolo


----------



## Kymmm

Somebody made my weekend! Look who sent me a letter!!








And look at the awesome letter!!









Thank you SO much "Mr. Reaper" You put a HUGE smile on my face!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Just wanted to shout out to my reaper (who I haven't had time to investigate much but currently have no idea) I guess it 'arrived' a few days ago, but went down the street. (I'm 5895 another house is 5985, we get each other's all the time) So, we got it this morning. 

I'm having some camera difficulties at the moment, and a severe allergic reaction (not related to the gift.) 

It was PERFECT, and my wife and daughter are arguing over one of the gifts now.


----------



## Kelloween

witchymom said:


> i made cookies for us still waiting to be reaped.
> 
> Peanut butter chocolate chip with your choice of filling - mocha hazelnut or rolo
> 
> View attachment 128454


yum! those look good!


----------



## Windborn

USPS says my victim should get theirs today!! Hope they like it!


----------



## Kelloween

hope its for me!


----------



## jenscats5

Spookerstar said:


> _I usually can only see the forum at work since DH hogs the computer when we get home. I was hoping that tonight I would get on line in time to order drinks from The Auditor. I want a Mojito please! I must say I find The Auditor's screen name quite chilling. I am an accountant and when people say the auditor is coming it stops everyone in their tracks.
> Thanks for entertaining me at work when I am supposed to be writing reports. Love all the posts! _
> 
> Alas, I haven't been reaped yet either but dream of it each night when driving home. Last year Ghouliet was my SR and she reaped me early.


Spookerstar - I'm an accountant as well and currently in the middle of an audit!! I had The Auditor last year as my VICTIM and got a kick out of his screen name!!


----------



## tomanderson

Aha! My arrival package was on my doorstep on Thursday, and I love all the presents in it! Camera is broke but it had all kinds of neat stuff!

I mailed my box out just about an hour ago, am about to email Bethene with tracking information. Feels good! I built a creepy thing to go in the box!!!~~


----------



## Kelloween

to me?? ??????????


----------



## witchymom

im watching.....

and waiting...........

on the edge of my seat anticipating.....

for a reaper to reap me and scare me up good

to scream with excitement and scare the whole 'hood..........

im watching......

and waiting........

and watching...........

and waiting.....................


----------



## Araniella

Hmmmm...a creepy thing in a box.....sounds like something I would love !




tomanderson said:


> Aha! My arrival package was on my doorstep on Thursday, and I love all the presents in it! Camera is broke but it had all kinds of neat stuff!
> 
> I mailed my box out just about an hour ago, am about to email Bethene with tracking information. Feels good! I built a creepy thing to go in the box!!!~~


----------



## chinclub

tomanderson said:


> I mailed my box out just about an hour ago, am about to email Bethene with tracking information. Feels good! I built a creepy thing to go in the box!!!~~


I hope its for me, I love creepy!!


----------



## kmb123

Finally shipped off my package this morning. UPS says it should arrive on my victim's doorstep on Wednesday.  Hope they like it. 

Still haven't been reaped myself...the suspense is killing me!


----------



## tomanderson

Ah, well, this is not giving too much away, but technically, I sent my package off to another country. So if you're in the US, it's not you, sorry! But seriously: I have done this a few times now, and I have always gotten the most marvelous gifts, sometimes small, sometimes big, but always a joy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

witchymom said:


> i made cookies for us still waiting to be reaped.
> 
> Peanut butter chocolate chip with your choice of filling - mocha hazelnut or rolo
> 
> View attachment 128454


Yum! Rolo filled sounds awesome! I make some like those with snickers or reesecup inside. Now I'll have to try rolo! Love caramel! Lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> i made cookies for us still waiting to be reaped.
> 
> Peanut butter chocolate chip with your choice of filling - mocha hazelnut or rolo
> 
> View attachment 128454


oh those do look yummy


----------



## Ophelia

*Witchymom*, you have my address, right? If not, get it from *Ghouliet*, since she's also sending me cookies(_Right, *Ghouliet*?_  ). I'll take some of each. 

I am just loving all of the pictures I'm seeing on the other thread, so many amazing things! What an awesome group we have! I have to remember to take pictures of mine before I ship it out. I forgot to do it on the second round last year, and I don't remember everything I sent.

Anyway, I'm so excited, I was able to get _so_ much done with my victim's gift today! It is so much easier to accomplish things when DH is home. Not only did I get some extra sleep, but he has taken DD a few times to let me work. Just a bit more to do, and maybe one more stop at the store to put in a few extras, and I'll be done and shipping on Monday! My poor victim, you really deserve extra for being so patient!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

beautifulnightmare said:


> I got mine all boxed up! I forgot to put my card on the inside of my box so I will just have to tape it to the outside with lots of tape. Sorry victim!
> 
> Will mail it in the mornin and it's heading south!
> As a teaser I am just gonna say my victim might either need this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't like my gift!
> Mwah-ha-ha-ha



*Im sure I will love it!!! Hope it gets here soon*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have shipped!
> Soon victim, soon!


*
YAAAY Cant wait! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Windborn said:


> USPS says my victim should get theirs today!! Hope they like it!


*Didn't come today but maybe tomorrow *


----------



## The Auditor

Spookerstar said:


> _I was hoping that tonight I would get on line in time to order drinks from The Auditor. I want a Mojito please! I must say I find The Auditor's screen name quite chilling. I am an accountant and when people say the auditor is coming it stops everyone in their tracks._


_

See? Y'all scare folks in October...I inspire nightmares year 'round!

Mojito for Spookerstar. Now about those reports, I've got a couple questions....._


----------



## The Auditor

jenscats5 said:


> I'm an accountant as well and currently in the middle of an audit!! I had The Auditor last year as my VICTIM and got a kick out of his screen name!!


That's what you call ironic!


----------



## hallorenescene

kymmm, that is really sweet.
orth, looking forward to you posting. hope you feel better and your camera too.
witchymom, thanks for the cookie, that was a real sweet pick me up i enjoyed it while i read your cute poem. crying, i haven't been reaped either.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Shipped today! Someone keep a look out on Tuesday. No package on my porch today so I guess I'll at least be a couple more days til I get reaped.


----------



## Spookerstar

The Auditor said:


> See? Y'all scare folks in October...I inspire nightmares year 'round!
> 
> Mojito for Spookerstar. Now about those reports, I've got a couple questions.....


Thanks Auditor - that mojito hit the spot. And, oh yea, about that report...it adds up ..almost. But it isn't all that material is it?


----------



## blueczarina

I shipped yesterday. Hopefully my gift should arrive by Thursday.


----------



## nhh

Auditor, I would like a drink please. Something fruity...  Oh and I could use advise on how to deduct supplies for Halloween. I'm sure is a special line on the form for it.


----------



## MissMandy

Just had to catch up on like 3-4 pages. I suppose that's what I get for being MIA Friday night and all day yesterday  

I haven't been reaped yet  I'm starting to worry.....just a smidge. 

But I did ship my victim's package yesterday! Should arrive by next Saturday. Sorry I couldn't pick a quicker shipping method, dear victim, but it would've been too expensive


----------



## witchy46

I am so ready to be reaped, I am soo excited, one of those packages is mine, I just know it!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So I got a teaser from my reaper today! Says my gift is on its way......I also will be shipping mine out Monday! This is the first year I have waited until the last day to ship but with the new job I have been swamped  To my Victim: I apologize that you are having to wait until the last minute but it is packed up and ready to go out. Her is a hint....You are not that far from me so it shouldnt take too long to arrive  I hope you like it. I am hoping you can use some of the items during your Halloween hijinks! 

AS for all of you who havent shipped yet or just shipped I am certain one of those is heading my way and I cant wait!!!!! *


----------



## sookie

My victim got theirs, I am just patiently waiting for mine. Drags out the suspense this way


----------



## badgirl

I'm not that far from you!  Bring on the GLITTER! 


Spookilicious mama said:


> *So I got a teaser from my reaper today! Says my gift is on its way......I also will be shipping mine out Monday! This is the first year I have waited until the last day to ship but with the new job I have been swamped  To my Victim: I apologize that you are having to wait until the last minute but it is packed up and ready to go out. Her is a hint....You are not that far from me so it shouldnt take too long to arrive  I hope you like it. I am hoping you can use some of the items during your Halloween hijinks!
> 
> AS for all of you who havent shipped yet or just shipped I am certain one of those is heading my way and I cant wait!!!!! *


----------



## badgirl

Sunday means no Reaper gifts ---BORING!


----------



## jenscats5

The Auditor said:


> See? Y'all scare folks in October...I inspire nightmares year 'round!
> 
> Mojito for Spookerstar. Now about those reports, I've got a couple questions.....


GAAAAHHHH!!!! No more questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't take it!!



Everything fit into the box I got!! Yippee!!!! Shipping tomorrow...........


----------



## Teresa M

My Dearest Victim,
Thank you for so patiently waiting for your package. I am sorry that it is so late going out, but rest assured that it will be shipped tomorrow. There have been a lot of changes along the way; I am actually on Plan C now.  I am not happy with how things have ended up so I really hope that you like it all!
Sincerely, 
Your Secret Reaper


----------



## badgirl

Mine didn't work on plan A, or Plan B either---sometimes things just don't work out like they do in your imagination. But I had my Reapee in mind and that is what counts! (i hope )


Teresa M said:


> My Dearest Victim,
> Thank you for so patiently waiting for your package. I am sorry that it is so late going out, but rest assured that it will be shipped tomorrow. There have been a lot of changes along the way; I am actually on Plan C now.  I am not happy with how things have ended up so I really hope that you like it all!
> Sincerely,
> Your Secret Reaper


----------



## NOWHINING

Still waiting and boring for Sunday no mail!


----------



## witchymom

sigh..............................................................


----------



## NOWHINING

I know! right!?


----------



## GhostTown

I 'spose I better get my wife and I's gifts boxed up.


----------



## NOWHINING

yeah you better, there's a lot of us here whining about it. LOL!



GhostTown said:


> I 'spose I better get my wife and I's gifts boxed up.


----------



## Kymmm

OooOoooOooo!! it looks like my package might be delivered early... I'm guessing someone may be Reaped by Tuesday!! 

Every time I pass the letter my Reaper sent to me, I read it.. the last line says "a few finishing touches to make it complete" I CAN'T WAIT!!!! I'm super excited!! This is the first time I've gotten a teaser letter... what fun!! 

I think I'll go admire all the pictures on the gift thread while I wait!!


----------



## Araniella

Torture...torture. Waiting to be reaped. Waiting for my Victim to get theirs on Wed. Ugh!


----------



## jenscats5

Box is packed up, taped & addressed!!!!!!!! Post office by where I work opens at 7am, so I'm hitting it 1st thing!!!! Here we go!! I'm nervous about if my VICTIM will like everything.....


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Teresa M said:


> My Dearest Victim,
> Thank you for so patiently waiting for your package. I am sorry that it is so late going out, but rest assured that it will be shipped tomorrow. There have been a lot of changes along the way; I am actually on Plan C now.  I am not happy with how things have ended up so I really hope that you like it all!
> Sincerely,
> Your Secret Reaper


*
Don't worry Ill love it!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

jenscats5 said:


> Box is packed up, taped & addressed!!!!!!!! Post office by where I work opens at 7am, so I'm hitting it 1st thing!!!! Here we go!! I'm nervous about if my VICTIM will like everything.....


*
Ok I say this every year but let me repeat it! There is no need to worry about whether or not your victim will love your package.....most victims do this for the sake of participating and sending a little Halloween cheer along the way. ITs not about what we get but about the fact that someone actually took time to sign up, receive a victim, and gather goodies along the way all in the name of making another forum members day when they receive the gift. I know for me while I have loved each and every one of my reapers gifts I love even more the thought they put into it. Usually every year they see that I am having some type of theme and they send me something for it or I just plain outright say HEY I WANT THAT RAT FROM SPIRIT AND WITH A BOA WONT HURT...and my reaper sent me EXACTLY that (thanks mooch). This year i didn't really give much of a theme just some items I could use along the way that are always useful during my haunt and party. My point is we all do this for the spirit of sending Halloween cheer and I think most people would agree with me when I say its not about the gift it really is about the thought Relax and enjoy the secret reaper and stop worrying. Besides Jenscats5 Im sure Ill love whatever it is you send me *


----------



## witchymom

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Ok I say this every year but let me repeat it! There is no need to worry about whether or not your victim will love your package.....most victims do this for the sake of participating and sending a little Halloween cheer along the way. ITs not about what we get but about the fact that someone actually took time to sign up, receive a victim, and gather goodies along the way all in the name of making another forum members day when they receive the gift. I know for me while I have loved each and every one of my reapers gifts I love even more the thought they put into it. Usually every year they see that I am having some type of theme and they send me something for it or I just plain outright say HEY I WANT THAT RAT FROM SPIRIT AND WITH A BOA WONT HURT...and my reaper sent me EXACTLY that (thanks mooch). This year i didn't really give much of a theme just some items I could use along the way that are always useful during my haunt and party. My point is we all do this for the spirit of sending Halloween cheer and I think most people would agree with me when I say its not about the gift it really is about the thought Relax and enjoy the secret reaper and stop worrying. Besides Jenscats5 Im sure Ill love whatever it is you send me *


yup yup yup


----------



## Teresa M

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Ok I say this every year but let me repeat it! There is no need to worry about whether or not your victim will love your package.....most victims do this for the sake of participating and sending a little Halloween cheer along the way. ITs not about what we get but about the fact that someone actually took time to sign up, receive a victim, and gather goodies along the way all in the name of making another forum members day when they receive the gift. I know for me while I have loved each and every one of my reapers gifts I love even more the thought they put into it. Usually every year they see that I am having some type of theme and they send me something for it or I just plain outright say HEY I WANT THAT RAT FROM SPIRIT AND WITH A BOA WONT HURT...and my reaper sent me EXACTLY that (thanks mooch). This year i didn't really give much of a theme just some items I could use along the way that are always useful during my haunt and party. My point is we all do this for the spirit of sending Halloween cheer and I think most people would agree with me when I say its not about the gift it really is about the thought Relax and enjoy the secret reaper and stop worrying. Besides Jenscats5 Im sure Ill love whatever it is you send me *


Thank you for the moral support! Also, you are too funny!


----------



## Teresa M

Well, I had my box all figured out for Plan B, when I had to go to Plan C, the box I had didn't work out. What to do, what to do? Ah ha! I used the box that my gift came in! I had to get a little creative in packing, but it is all sealed up and ready to out in tomorrow's mail! Soon, victim, soon!









By the way, LadySherry, in repacking that box, I just now saw that you had put your name on the bottom of the box! Clever!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Honey has laughed at me all last week and this weekend checking the mail or looking out side, told me " don't worry baby you will be reaped soon" says the man who had the ups man come twice since Friday. nothin in that big brown truck for me


----------



## jenscats5

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Ok I say this every year but let me repeat it! There is no need to worry about whether or not your victim will love your package.....most victims do this for the sake of participating and sending a little Halloween cheer along the way. ITs not about what we get but about the fact that someone actually took time to sign up, receive a victim, and gather goodies along the way all in the name of making another forum members day when they receive the gift. I know for me while I have loved each and every one of my reapers gifts I love even more the thought they put into it. Usually every year they see that I am having some type of theme and they send me something for it or I just plain outright say HEY I WANT THAT RAT FROM SPIRIT AND WITH A BOA WONT HURT...and my reaper sent me EXACTLY that (thanks mooch). This year i didn't really give much of a theme just some items I could use along the way that are always useful during my haunt and party. My point is we all do this for the spirit of sending Halloween cheer and I think most people would agree with me when I say its not about the gift it really is about the thought Relax and enjoy the secret reaper and stop worrying. Besides Jenscats5 Im sure Ill love whatever it is you send me *


I know but I get nervous anyway!!!!! So I hope you like it!!! 

 LOL


----------



## Ghouliet

What I am nervous about is whether or not my victim actually got her box. This mailing has been fought with problems from the beginning with paperwork getting lost, then with delivery getting delayed and now my Victim has not got on and posted that she actually got the box. I should have sent it saying I needed a signature, I didn't and all I know for certain is that the box was left at her door last Friday.


----------



## badgirl

USPS estimated delivery to be Thursday when I shipped, but the most recent tracking update shows that their package is already in their city!!!! Tomorrow maybe???? Just hoping it arrives safe and sound.


----------



## kmb123

jenscats5 said:


> I know but I get nervous anyway!!!!! So I hope you like it!!!
> 
> LOL


Ditto! According to the nice lady at the UPS store, your box should be arriving on Wednesday Spookilicious mama! 



Ghouliet said:


> What I am nervous about is whether or not my victim actually got her box. This mailing has been fought with problems from the beginning with paperwork getting lost, then with delivery getting delayed and now my Victim has not got on and posted that she actually got the box. I should have sent it saying I needed a signature, I didn't and all I know for certain is that the box was left at her door last Friday.


If I happen to be your victim, I didn't get it. Still waiting patiently to be reaped over here.


----------



## MissMandy

Now that I've officially shipped my victim's gift, it's going to drive me nuts all week waiting for her to receive it. Ooooo there's another hint  Expected delivery is Saturday, but hopefully it'll be ahead of schedule.


----------



## The Auditor

nhh said:


> Auditor, I would like a drink please. Something fruity...  Oh and I could use advise on how to deduct supplies for Halloween. I'm sure is a special line on the form for it.


One Blue Hawaiian for nhh. As to your question...give me a call during office hours


----------



## Spookilicious mama

kmb123 said:


> Ditto! According to the nice lady at the UPS store, your box should be arriving on Wednesday Spookilicious mama!
> 
> 
> .


*YAAAAAAAAY Cant wait!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Ghouliet said:


> What I am nervous about is whether or not my victim actually got her box. This mailing has been fought with problems from the beginning with paperwork getting lost, then with delivery getting delayed and now my Victim has not got on and posted that she actually got the box. I should have sent it saying I needed a signature, I didn't and all I know for certain is that the box was left at her door last Friday.


*
Well If Im your victim I didn't get it *


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm still anxiously waiting to be reaped too! Just hope the package doesn't go to my neighbor like they sometimes do!


----------



## LadySherry

Teresa M;1339358
By the way said:


> I laughed out loud reading this.
> Btw the way peeps I was nervous and all about my victim liking their gifts being my first year, but as it turns out....... She liked her gifts and even the box. Lol


----------



## The Auditor

jenscats5 said:


> GAAAAHHHH!!!! No more questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't take it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything fit into the box I got!! Yippee!!!! Shipping tomorrow...........


heh heh heh

muhahahahaahha

MUHAHAHAAA

HA HA HAHAAAAA


----------



## MissMandy

Are you losing it, Auditor? lol


----------



## The Auditor

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> Ok I say this every year but let me repeat it! There is no need to worry about whether or not your victim will love your package.....most victims do this for the sake of participating and sending a little Halloween cheer along the way. ITs not about what we get but about the fact that someone actually took time to sign up, receive a victim, and gather goodies along the way all in the name of making another forum members day when they receive the gift. I know for me while I have loved each and every one of my reapers gifts I love even more the thought they put into it.... My point is we all do this for the spirit of sending Halloween cheer and I think most people would agree with me when I say its not about the gift it really is about the thought Relax and enjoy the secret reaper and stop worrying. *


What she said.

I know I'll probably be skewered for saying this, but...this is one reason some of us - ok, I - give "vague" Likes lists. I could give something incredibly detailed - down to websites, item numbers - shoot, links to the particular items! - but I'm more interested in seeing what y'all come up with, how you interpret the ideas. I've yet to be disappointed.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Are you losing it, Auditor? lol



Can't lose what was lost long ago, hun!


----------



## The Auditor

Too quiet again...time to kick it up!

I'm too spooky for my love
Too spooky for my love
Love's gonna leave me

I'm too spooky for my shirt
Too spooky for my shirt
So spooky it hurts

I'm too spooky for Milan
Too spooky for Milan
New York and Japan

And I'm too spooky for your party
Too spooky for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

I'm a haunter you know what I mean
And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
In the graveyard
In the graveyard, yeah
I do my little stalk in the graveyard

I'm too spooky for my car
Too spooky for my car
Too spooky by far

I'm too spooky for my hat
Too spooky for my hat
What d'ya think about that?

I'm a haunter you know what I mean
And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
In the graveyard
In the graveyard, yeah
I shake my little tush in the graveyard

I'm too spooky for my cat
Too spooky for my cat
Poor *****
Poor ***** cat

I'm too spooky for my love
Too spooky for my love
Love's gonna leave me

And I'm too spooky for this song


----------



## greaseballs80

Sneak Pic, my packages were mailed out yesterday, someone in TEXAS should be receiving them next week. One package sooner then the other 
[


----------



## Kelloween

okay, I have no more patience..who has me?? hahahaha


----------



## The Auditor

Kelloween said:


> okay, I have no more patience..who has me?? hahahaha


I do




not. Sorry.


----------



## Ghouliet

kmb123 & Spookilicious, sorry, it did not come your way. I have checked and my Victim has not been on the forum since the 10th. If she went on vacation I hope she had someone bringing in her mail.


----------



## Ghouliet

Auditor, Could you make me up a wine cooler?


----------



## lizzyborden

Still putting the finishing touches on one of my gifts, but everything else is in the box and ready to go!

I have to admit this has really been alot of fun! Think I'll sign up for round 2 

Lizzy


----------



## BR1MSTON3

The Auditor said:


> What she said.
> 
> I know I'll probably be skewered for saying this, but...this is one reason some of us - ok, I - give "vague" Likes lists. I could give something incredibly detailed - down to websites, item numbers - shoot, links to the particular items! - but I'm more interested in seeing what y'all come up with, how you interpret the ideas. I've yet to be disappointed.


I will say my victim did this for me this year and it was a blast. They gave me a fairly good list, but kept it general enough that when they said most of all have fun, well I did!


----------



## LadySherry

greaseballs80 said:


> Sneak Pic, my packages were mailed out yesterday, someone in TEXAS should be receiving them next week. One package sooner then the other
> [


Wooohoooo it's for me. I'm in Texas and have not been reaped so it's mine all mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

The Auditor said:


> Too quiet again...time to kick it up!
> 
> I'm too spooky for my love
> Too spooky for my love
> Love's gonna leave me
> 
> I'm too spooky for my shirt
> Too spooky for my shirt
> So spooky it hurts
> 
> I'm too spooky for Milan
> Too spooky for Milan
> New York and Japan
> 
> And I'm too spooky for your party
> Too spooky for your party
> No way I'm disco dancing
> 
> I'm a haunter you know what I mean
> And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> In the graveyard
> In the graveyard, yeah
> I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> 
> I'm too spooky for my car
> Too spooky for my car
> Too spooky by far
> 
> I'm too spooky for my hat
> Too spooky for my hat
> What d'ya think about that?
> 
> I'm a haunter you know what I mean
> And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> In the graveyard
> In the graveyard, yeah
> I shake my little tush in the graveyard
> 
> I'm too spooky for my cat
> Too spooky for my cat
> Poor *****
> Poor ***** cat
> 
> I'm too spooky for my love
> Too spooky for my love
> Love's gonna leave me
> 
> And I'm too spooky for this song


*Now this is a song after my own heart! Im always too Spooki *


----------



## NOWHINING

Kelloween said:


> okay, I have no more patience..who has me?? hahahaha


Who has me? Thats what i am waiting to find out.


----------



## NOWHINING

I am still waiting while at the er snice my hubby do not feel god at all


----------



## Witchful Thinking

This has been just about the most professionally stressful and personally hectic year of my life. I took 160 credit hours nights/weekends since January while working my full time job (and finally completed them and my exam to get my license), I got engaged in March and in my spare time have been trying to plan a wedding, my fiance's son moved in with us and we tried to basically remodel the house in the two weeks between when I completed my classes and he moved in...

Why am I telling you this? Because I have been a horrible forum member-barely posting at all this year. I have been reading and keeping up via the wonderful app. so thanks to everyone for their great posts that have kept me going, giving me my Halloween fix. I am sure that did not make it easy on my Secret Reaper (who I don't know yet...eagerly awaiting my reaping!) but I hope my past posts sufficed. I also wanted my victim to know that in the midst of all this they have not been neglected - my Halloween mania is alive and well despite my lack of posting and I have been working on their gift which they should receive tomorrow!


----------



## Ghouliet

This has been such an amazing year for secret reaper gifts. There have been so many wonderfully creative gifts, like the zombie shirt, the zombie doll, the not to mention Bob. There have been potion bottles, wreaths and so much more. The ceramic serving dishes were very nice too. Just too many things to mention them all. I have not received my gift yet but it has been so much fun watching others open their gifts. Thanks Bethene for organizing this every year.


----------



## witchymom

The Auditor said:


> Too quiet again...time to kick it up!
> 
> I'm too spooky for my love
> Too spooky for my love
> Love's gonna leave me
> 
> I'm too spooky for my shirt
> Too spooky for my shirt
> So spooky it hurts
> 
> I'm too spooky for Milan
> Too spooky for Milan
> New York and Japan
> 
> And I'm too spooky for your party
> Too spooky for your party
> No way I'm disco dancing
> 
> I'm a haunter you know what I mean
> And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> In the graveyard
> In the graveyard, yeah
> I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> 
> I'm too spooky for my car
> Too spooky for my car
> Too spooky by far
> 
> I'm too spooky for my hat
> Too spooky for my hat
> What d'ya think about that?
> 
> I'm a haunter you know what I mean
> And I do my little stalk in the graveyard
> In the graveyard
> In the graveyard, yeah
> I shake my little tush in the graveyard
> 
> I'm too spooky for my cat
> Too spooky for my cat
> Poor *****
> Poor ***** cat
> 
> I'm too spooky for my love
> Too spooky for my love
> Love's gonna leave me
> 
> And I'm too spooky for this song


lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Kelloween said:


> okay, I have no more patience..who has me?? hahahaha


not i said the little mouse... who has me???????????



NOWHINING said:


> I am still waiting while at the er snice my hubby do not feel god at all


everything okay?????????????


----------



## jenscats5

Code name: Secret

Mission: Reaper

Message: The package has been shipped...........I repeat, the package has been shipped! 

Delivery date s/b Wednesday............


----------



## witchymom

neeeeeeeeeeeeed


to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaped


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow it livened up after i left last night


----------



## Ophelia

Good morning, all!

*NOWHINING*, I hope all is well with hubby.

Just a few more finishing touches, a little packing, and my Victim's gift shall be on it's way! ...And I'm off!


----------



## JustWhisper

Just a reminder... Sept 20 is fast approaching and it is the deadline to sign up for the second round of reaping. I repeat, Secret Reaper II sign ups will close out on midnight PT Sept 20th. Run, don't walk, and get signed up now. My goal is to have at least 50 people signed up this year and we are currently at 46.

C'mon people, you know you want to do this again. Click here for easy access to the Secret Reaper II sign up page. It's just one little click. Go ahead ... It won't hurt. Just click on the link. Don't disappoint the new people who have never been involved in reaping. Let's make this a great exchange for them, too. Thanks.


----------



## frogkid11

This is a duplicate post, my apologies, but wanted to make sure my victim watches out for their package today. As of 5:32 am the UPS website status for my victim's package is "Out for Delivery Today"....so BEWARE !!!!!!


----------



## jenscats5

frogkid11 said:


> This is a duplicate post, my apologies, but wanted to make sure my victim watches out for their package today. As of 5:32 am the UPS website status for my victim's package is "Out for Delivery Today"....so BEWARE !!!!!!


I should leave work now then & sit home & wait for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creeperguardian

frogkid11 said:


> This is a duplicate post, my apologies, but wanted to make sure my victim watches out for their package today. As of 5:32 am the UPS website status for my victim's package is "Out for Delivery Today"....so BEWARE !!!!!!


could it be for me


----------



## GhostTown

I guess I can't put it off any longer. The shipping will commence this afternoon.


----------



## ajbanz

GhostTown said:


> I guess I can't put it off any longer. The shipping will commence this afternoon.


YEAH!!!! GhostTown is shipping my package!!!! Can hardly wait to open the box!!!


----------



## GhostTown

ajbanz said:


> YEAH!!!! GhostTown is shipping my package!!!! Can hardly wait to open the box!!!


I'm technically shipping 2 packages. My wifes victim, and my victim. That doubles your chances!!!


----------



## LadySherry

With all the packages that went out the end of last week and the ones today surely one of them is for me. I hope so I sure need to be reaped it will hold me til SRII starts this weekend.


----------



## IshWitch

My victim needs to watch out! Big Brown is LURKING!
My package is "out for delivery" since 0633, and is in a camouflaged box! They'll never know what hits them!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Secret Reaper I have been Reaped. But you didnt tell me who you were? Did you stalk my dreams at night? I think you did. Because everything you sent and everything you made was exactly what I wanted and then some. Thank you so much it is gorgeous my bathroom items and my witch book wow wow wow! My zombie stuff is too cool. I ♥ you secret reaper.


----------



## Araniella

Hmm...just checked the status of my Victims package....still heading south.....I could have driven it there faster...but still on target for a Wed. delivery!


----------



## frogkid11

Araniella said:


> Hmm...just checked the status of my Victims package....still heading south.....I could have driven it there faster...but still on target for a Wed. delivery!


The drive to Virginia from NJ isn't that far .... you should have brought it and I could have thanked you personally


----------



## lmz319

My victim's box just left my house, I'm so excited for him to get it! 

Now, anxiously awaiting my own package. Surely it will be here any day now...


----------



## msgatorslayer

Have to tell a packaging story nightmare, that, thankfully, worked out. 

I was taping the package up and the box moved, I heard something spewing, and thought, - great, I left my coke laying in the wrong spot. NO SUCH LUCK!!! I look down and a can of black spray paint was laying, nozzle pushed down, painting my hardwood floor. Between going to the back and front yards, I had left it there. DUMMY ME!!!

All I could do was grab it and let it spray by hand, lmao. Screamed for DH as I was running out with it in the garage.

The paint came up fine with mineral spirits.

We now have a new rule! No paints, glues, sealers, basically - no project materials in the areas where there are hardwood floors.

With all that said, my victims package is finally on it's way!!


----------



## jenscats5

msgatorslayer said:


> Have to tell a packaging story nightmare, that, thankfully, worked out.
> 
> I was taping the package up and the box moved, I heard something spewing, and thought, - great, I left my coke laying in the wrong spot. NO SUCH LUCK!!! I look down and a can of black spray paint was laying, nozzle pushed down, painting my hardwood floor. Between going to the back and front yards, I had left it there. DUMMY ME!!!
> 
> All I could do was grab it and let it spray by hand, lmao. Screamed for DH as I was running out with it in the garage.
> 
> The paint came up fine with mineral spirits.
> 
> We now have a new rule! No paints, glues, sealers, basically - no project materials in the areas where there are hardwood floors.
> 
> With all that said, my victims package is finally on it's way!!


Ooooo close call........glad to hear it cleaned up!!!!


----------



## witchy46

It won't be long the anticipation is killing me!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

sinus infection, broncho annnnnddd respiratory infection. All three together at the same time. Poor thing.



witchymom said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> not i said the little mouse... who has me???????????
> 
> 
> 
> everything okay?????????????


----------



## NOWHINING

Thank you, he's okay. in bed rest with med going through his system. 



Ophelia said:


> Good morning, all!
> 
> *NOWHINING*, I hope all is well with hubby.
> 
> Just a few more finishing touches, a little packing, and my Victim's gift shall be on it's way! ...And I'm off!


----------



## witchymom

NOWHINING said:


> sinus infection, broncho annnnnddd respiratory infection. All three together at the same time. Poor thing.


I hope he feels better soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

thank you. Now I am hurrying for him to get better. LOL!



witchymom said:


> I hope he feels better soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawnthedead

I still haven't been reaped but I'm patiently waiting for that box to be there on my porch when I get home from work!! Cant wait! Sending out my victims gift today, hope she likes it!!!


----------



## Junit

I Finally mailed my SR gift! But I did splurge a little and went with faster shipping so my reapee won't have to suffer too much longer because of my last minute ways LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

still waiting here!


----------



## The Red Hallows

Junit said:


> I Finally mailed my SR gift! But I did splurge a little and went with faster shipping so my reapee won't have to suffer too much longer because of my last minute ways LOL


You are much better than I. Though I sent it out on time, I had to send the slowest way merely because of size being a problem. My reapee has to wait until Saturday. Sorry Reapee.


----------



## lizzyborden

The Red Hallows said:


> You are much better than I. Though I sent it out on time, I had to send the slowest way merely because of size being a problem. My reapee has to wait until Saturday. Sorry Reapee.


Yeah  my reapee will have to wait a little longer too as there was a huge difference between priority and parcel post. Have to see where the nearest UPS shipper is for round 2.

Lizzy


----------



## lizzyborden

msgatorslayer said:


> Have to tell a packaging story nightmare, that, thankfully, worked out.
> 
> I was taping the package up and the box moved, I heard something spewing, and thought, - great, I left my coke laying in the wrong spot. NO SUCH LUCK!!! I look down and a can of black spray paint was laying, nozzle pushed down, painting my hardwood floor. Between going to the back and front yards, I had left it there. DUMMY ME!!!
> 
> All I could do was grab it and let it spray by hand, lmao. Screamed for DH as I was running out with it in the garage.
> 
> The paint came up fine with mineral spirits.
> 
> We now have a new rule! No paints, glues, sealers, basically - no project materials in the areas where there are hardwood floors.
> 
> With all that said, my victims package is finally on it's way!!


I can relate to that. We've been remodeling, so I've been doing my prop work in the rooms that we haven't finished when I can't work outside. It took me two hours to get all the dried up paper mache drippings off the tub in the spare bathroom after I'd hung my pumpkins on the shower rod to dry between layers. I've decided to petition off a small room in the garage and use for my workshop when the house is done.


----------



## Azrielle

Your item arrived at 6:36 am on September 17, 2012 in C.......,A The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Monday, September 17, 2012. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Someone is getting reaped today!!! Fingers crossed everything made it safe & not broken!


----------



## samhainschimera

Dearest Victim, your reaping shall be Wednesday, per the USPS! Hint ...the package is headed ....east! LOL


----------



## NOWHINING

waitttttiiiinnnngggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmz319

samhainschimera said:


> Dearest Victim, your reaping shall be Wednesday, per the USPS! Hint ...the package is headed ....east! LOL


Perfect, I'll be gone all day tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## GhostTown

I tied our gifts to a donkey, pointed it eastward, and slapped it on the ass.


----------



## Spookerstar

GhostTown said:


> I tied our gifts to a donkey, pointed it eastward, and slapped in on the ass.


That made me laugh out loud, and now everyone in the office is looking at me. Better get back to work!


----------



## Kelloween

lol! well nobody seems to have mailed south . so I won't get my hopes up for today


----------



## kallie

I just shipped my package. I haven't been on here in a while and I realized that Bethene didn't give me my victims real name; only the screen name. So, as Bethene is working now and I needed to ship out, I addressed the package to the screen name at the address. Hope the driver will deliver it without a real name

*VICTIM: YOU SHOULD RECIEVE YOUR PACKAGE VERY SOON VIA UPS. ACCORDING TO GOOGLE MAPS YOU LIVE ABOUT 6.5 HOURS AWAY FROM ME


----------



## LadySherry

Kelloween said:


> lol! well nobody seems to have mailed south . so I won't get my hopes up for today


Ours were shipped last week. (fingers crossed) so they should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## GhostTown

Kelloween said:


> lol! well nobody seems to have mailed south . so I won't get my hopes up for today


Meh... I would have called you EAST. But that's me.


----------



## kallie

GhostTown said:


> I tied our gifts to a donkey, pointed it eastward, and slapped it on the ass.


That's definitely for me. Donkeys flock to me like butterflies to the healer.


----------



## dariusobells

Donkeys are too expensive I tied mine to the feet of a team of swallows and gave them a Google map....


----------



## Kelloween

south east?? lol


----------



## witchymom

dariusobells said:


> Donkeys are too expensive I tied mine to the feet of a team of swallows and gave them a Google map....


God i hope i see them before my cats do! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## nhh

GhostTown said:


> I tied our gifts to a donkey, pointed it eastward, and slapped it on the ass.



LOL, that's awesome.


----------



## GhostTown

Kelloween said:


> south east?? lol


I'm in the Northwest. Everything is Southeast.


----------



## msgatorslayer

My victim, who lives in a state that starts with an "M" shall have their gift by Saturday.


----------



## dariusobells

witchymom said:


> God i hope i see them before my cats do! LOLOLOLOL


The birds claim they will make it to my victim by Thursday at the latest...


----------



## Teresa M

LadySherry said:


> I laughed out loud reading this.
> Btw the way peeps I was nervous and all about my victim liking their gifts being my first year, but as it turns out....... She liked her gifts and even the box. Lol


LOL Yes, I did!


----------



## witchymom

dariusobells said:


> The birds claim they will make it to my victim by Thursday at the latest...


well, that puts me in the delivery zone...... lololol


----------



## Kelloween

GhostTown said:


> I'm in the Northwest. Everything is Southeast.


lol, so maybe I should be on the watch??


----------



## nhh

msgatorslayer said:


> My victim, who lives in a state that starts with an "M" shall have their gift by Saturday.


MArizona!!! Hey, that's me. LOL


----------



## badgirl

I paid Parcel to save on shipping too and USPS delivered it 3 days early---same day they quoted for priority. Perhaps priority is a scam. 


lizzyborden said:


> Yeah  my reapee will have to wait a little longer too as there was a huge difference between priority and parcel post. Have to see where the nearest UPS shipper is for round 2.
> 
> Lizzy


----------



## MissMandy

msgatorslayer said:


> My victim, who lives in a state that starts with an "M" shall have their gift by Saturday.


Oo Oo Oo....me, me, ME!


----------



## Terra

dariusobells said:


> Donkeys are too expensive I tied mine to the feet of a team of swallows and gave them a Google map....


So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!



I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


----------



## Teresa M

NOWHINING said:


> sinus infection, broncho annnnnddd respiratory infection. All three together at the same time. Poor thing.


Oh, dear! Hope that he feels better soon!


----------



## MissMandy

badgirl said:


> I paid Parcel to save on shipping too and USPS delivered it 3 days early---same day they quoted for priority. Perhaps priority is a scam.


I think it just depends on how much they have. I also had to go with parcel post. Almost $40 for priority VS $18 for parcel. Hoping they're ahead of schedule this week!


----------



## dariusobells

Terra said:


> So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!


Could be African Swallows...


----------



## LadySherry

Terra said:


> I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


Thanks Terra. I know that one is for me! MINE MINE ALL MINE. LOL


----------



## GhostTown

Kelloween said:


> lol, so maybe I should be on the watch??


No. not really.


----------



## Teresa M

GhostTown said:


> I tied our gifts to a donkey, pointed it eastward, and slapped it on the ass.





Spookerstar said:


> That made me laugh out loud, and now everyone in the office is looking at me. Better get back to work!


I smiled when I read GhostTown's comment. Then I laughed out loud at Spookerstar's comment! Glad that I am home alone.


----------



## Kelloween

well the UPS man just drove by like 70 miles an hour on my residential street, right on by..I think he is afraid of me now..guess I'll go get my check and go to town ......


----------



## Teresa M

I shipped my package about an hour and a half ago. It is headed West and should be there on Wed!


----------



## badgirl

Originally Posted by Terra 
So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!


dariusobells said:


> Could be African Swallows...


Ha! My 9 year old just walked by and read over my shoulder. He comes walking back carrying an Ornithology guide and proceeds to tell me that the largest swallow is the Purple Martin and that there is no way they can lift over 2 oz, and that there are over 47 varieties of African Swallows. I told him that I believe that Dariusobells was referring to Monty Python and the Holy Grail. His retort: What does King Arthur have to do with birds????
Ah, my little nerd...Bazinga!


----------



## obcessedwithit

Teresa M said:


> I shipped my package about an hour and a half ago. It is headed West and should be there on Wed!


that knocks me out for this one............dang


----------



## dariusobells

badgirl said:


> His retort: What does King Arthur have to do with birds????
> Ah, my little nerd...Bazinga!


The boy is pure awesome!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand package shipped!!! Whoo too! I even paid a bit more so it would get there in 2 to 3 days as opposed to 5 to 7 I hope my victim likes it as they have been waiting a long time. I know how that is as I have not been reaped myself I feel my time is coming any day now YAAAY Cant wait!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Teresa M said:


> I shipped my package about an hour and a half ago. It is headed West and should be there on Wed!


 * Hmmm that knocks me out of the running for this reapers gift!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Terra said:


> So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!
> 
> 
> I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


*

Ive been doing this Secret Reaper for .....lets see.......I think this will be my fifth I think thats right....anyhooo I have never had Terra as my Reaper and I think its safe to say I don't have her this year either  Oh well looks like someones getting a pretty cool looking box and Im sure a very cool prop inside Come on Reaper where are you????*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

badgirl said:


> Originally Posted by Terra
> So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!
> 
> 
> Ha! My 9 year old just walked by and read over my shoulder. He comes walking back carrying an Ornithology guide and proceeds to tell me that the largest swallow is the Purple Martin and that there is no way they can lift over 2 oz, and that there are over 47 varieties of African Swallows. I told him that I believe that Dariusobells was referring to Monty Python and the Holy Grail. His retort: What does King Arthur have to do with birds????
> Ah, my little nerd...Bazinga!



*LOL! Love it!*


----------



## LadySherry

OK I think I have ticked my hubby off. I call from work and ask if I have a box yet like I do everyday since Secret reaper started and he replies " you will get it when you get it ,they probably forgot you". WTH? I can't wait til my box shows up with all the cool stuff in it so I can rub it in his face that someone gets me and my halloween addiction.


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> OK I think I have ticked my hubby off. I call from work and ask if I have a box yet like I do everyday since Secret reaper started and he replies " you will get it when you get it ,they probably forgot you". WTH? I can't wait til my box shows up with all the cool stuff in it so I can rub it in his face that someone gets me and my halloween addiction.


sounds like something my hubby would say to irk me lol



Terra said:


> I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


OH THANK YOU TERRA i LOVE it already lololol !


----------



## Spookerstar

Terra said:


> So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!
> 
> 
> 
> I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


Good thing you went with UPS. That package looks like it would take a whole flock of seagulls!. Hope I get it soon!


----------



## chinclub

I need help. My reaper gave her real name and not her forum name. Who is my reaper??? Jaclyn in California....who are you??


----------



## badgirl

dariusobells said:


> The boy is pure awesome!


thanks. He is awesome---but too smart for his own good. Guess it's time to introduce him to Monty Python


----------



## DebBDeb

*Ohhhhhhhhhhh my dear Victim ... see below!!!

In Transit: On Time In Transit: On Time Your shipment is moving within the UPS network and should be delivered on the scheduled delivery date. A shipment can remain in this status until it is delivered. Other than time-definite air deliveries, shipments are generally delivered anytime between the hours of 9:00 a.m. and 7:00 p.m. (and sometimes later) to residences, and by close of business for commercial addresses. UPS cannot schedule a specific delivery time within that window. Up to three delivery attempts will be made, excluding weekends and holidays. 

For residential deliveries that require a signature, you can leave instructions for the driver if no one will be home. For example, you can ask that the shipment be delivered to a neighbor who will be home. If an adult signature is required and the sender has instructed us not to leave the shipment with a neighbor, we will make another delivery attempt on the next business day. Shipments that don't require a signature can be left in a safe place at the driver's discretion. This could include the front porch, side door, back porch, or garage area. 



Business 
Day(s) Left2 

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day
*


----------



## Araniella

WAIT!! WAIT!!! There's a spider on it.....MUST be coming my way!




Terra said:


> So how heavy is your package? A 5 oz. bird couldn't carry a 1# coconut so it would take at least 20 swallows!
> 
> 
> 
> I stuffed mine into the backseat of the car and took it to the UPS store. It will arrive Wednesday:


----------



## ajbanz

msgatorslayer said:


> My victim, who lives in a state that starts with an "M" shall have their gift by Saturday.


I Live in an M state. Could also be Michigan, Minnesota, Maine, Massachusettes, Montana, Missouri, or Mississippi. I still have a 1 in 8 chance. YEAH!!!


----------



## Kelloween

ajbanz said:


> I Live in an M state. Could also be Michigan, Minnesota, Maine, Massachusettes, Montana, Missouri, or Mississippi. I still have a 1 in 8 chance. YEAH!!!


Mouisiana?


----------



## dariusobells

I would almost say "Mexas"... but no, no we won't go there Texas it is.


----------



## jenscats5

I have been officially Reaped, my package shipped today and I got a Walgreen's skelly...........it's been a GOOD day!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

jenscats5 said:


> I have been officially Reaped, my package shipped today and I got a Walgreen's skelly...........it's been a GOOD day!!!


*OMG a Walgreens smelly now that is awesome! I would love one of those. I do have one that I bought for my classroom to teach the students the names of the bones but I would love to have a couple more! What an excellent gift!*


----------



## sikntwizted

Kelloween said:


> Mouisiana?


^ What she said!


----------



## witchymom

jenscats5 said:


> I have been officially Reaped, my package shipped today and I got a Walgreen's skelly...........it's been a GOOD day!!!


SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would be stoked to get one of those too! 

I smiled today..... driving through the neighborhood, I saw someone has a pumpkin on their porch! I grinned like the Cheshire cat!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

witchymom said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!! i would be stoked to get one of those too!
> 
> I smiled today..... driving through the neighborhood, I saw someone has a pumpkin on their porch! I grinned like the Cheshire cat!


*Oh that would have made me smile too*


----------



## Kelloween

sikntwizted said:


> ^ What she said!


lol Sik...........Who Dat? Mouisiana !! grrrrrrrrr at Saints!


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> I smiled today..... driving through the neighborhood, I saw someone has a pumpkin on their porch! I grinned like the Cheshire cat!


Witchy, you have inspired me to be the one who makes someone smile...I'm going to put something Halloweenie either in my window or on the porch. 

Still waiting... but my Reaper is a thoughtful person who did not forget me. How do I know this? A little angel from Michigan told me.


----------



## jenscats5

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG a Walgreens smelly now that is awesome! I would love one of those. I do have one that I bought for my classroom to teach the students the names of the bones but I would love to have a couple more! What an excellent gift!*


LMAO @ smelly!!!!



I didn't get the skelly in my Reaper box....I stopped by Walgreen's & bought the last one this store had.....


----------



## NormalLikeYou

My husband took our box to our local UPS facility this morning. The counter guy asked about the contents and said, "We can't accept that. You can take it to a UPS drop-off location and ship it there but I can't take it at this counter." Umm...huh?
So - our package is on it's way via FedEx - which ended up being cheaper and faster anyway. Just to be safe, when the lady at Fed Ex asked about the contents he just said, "Secret reaper gift."


----------



## Killamira

Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


----------



## witchymom

Killamira said:


> Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


i dont know where that is, but i do know its not me


----------



## davidsdesire

the reaper is sweeping his way to the Pacific ocean via regular old Pony Express! With good fresh ponies all the way, he should make it by Friday.


----------



## witchy46

Killamira said:


> Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


KS, not me either!!


----------



## Kymmm

Still waiting here but found out that the package I sent was delivered today!!! I hope my victim is happy with everything!


----------



## dariusobells

Killamira said:


> Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


That's gonna be a long drive to pick stuff up...


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

In my best Linus voice......Another day, another rock...Secret Reaper, where are you??????


----------



## The Auditor

Congrats to those who were Reaped today...

Forgive me, it was lost in the flurry of pages...who ordered this here wine cooler again?


----------



## Spookerstar

I have been reaped! Most gloriously reaped! I am posting pictures on the other thread as soon as they load up, Thank you Secret Reaper! You still remain as secret to me but I know you are from Indiana. I have been carefully studying the boxes that people post photos of but I don't remember seeing this one. Reveil yourself SR! And thank you! I love everything!


----------



## Spookerstar

Ghouliet ordered the wine cooler. Could I have a glass of your best Cabernet? I am celebrating tonight!


----------



## MissMandy

Seems like a lot more peeps have chosen to keep their identity a secret this year.
As for me, tonight I'm sipping on some rhubarb wine thanks to Hearts1003


----------



## The Auditor

Spookerstar said:


> Ghouliet ordered the wine cooler. Could I have a glass of your best Cabernet? I am celebrating tonight!


Oh that's right, thanks. And for you, a 2007 First Colony Cab Sauvignon



MissMandy said:


> Seems like a lot more peeps have chosen to keep their identity a secret this year.
> As for me, tonight I'm sipping on some rhubarb wine thanks to Hearts1003


Woohoo!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My package has made it to NC but is still heading south!


----------



## Spookerstar

The Auditor said:


> Oh that's right, thanks. And for you, a 2007 First Colony Cab Sauvignon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!



A very good year...*burp* Thanks Bartender, I mean Auditor


----------



## Terra

Killamira said:


> Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


That's gotta be me!!!!!!!


----------



## Terra

Oh, and I'll take a Bubblegum Ice Cream Martini _(Bubble vodka, Licor 43, cream and a touch of grenadine). _


----------



## The Auditor

Coming right up (he says while subtly - but not too subtly - nudging the tip jar)


----------



## frogkid11

Auditor, how about a round of pumpkin pie shooters for all of us that are still anxiously awaiting????


----------



## MissMandy

*slips a root beer barrel in Auditor's tip jar*


----------



## kallie

Holy crap, my victim! I just shipped your package via UPS this afternoon and I just tracked it and you should recieve tomorrow 'by the end of day'! Please let me know when you recieve and if you like it! I'm now worried I didn't bubble wrap well enogh. Hope nothing arrives broken


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> *slips a root beer barrel in Auditor's tip jar*



Thanks, doll.

I'll get on that round of pumpkin pie shooters...y'know, could use a little help here behind the bar....


----------



## frogkid11

well since I'm in Virginia, too....I'll be right over to help you out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

beautifulnightmare said:


> My package has made it to NC but is still heading south!



*Meeeeee! Its me!!! Im South! I bet its me!!! oh i hope I hope I hope! *


----------



## ajbanz

The Auditor said:


> Thanks, doll.
> 
> I'll get on that round of pumpkin pie shooters...y'know, could use a little help here behind the bar....


No problem. I'll be right over to help. I know my way around a bar from my college days. lol


----------



## msgatorslayer

Killamira said:


> Dear Victim, Your package is being sent to the Sunflower state!


Must be me! Oh, wait! I thought you said Sunshine. Scratch that.


----------



## msgatorslayer

dariusobells said:


> I would almost say "Mexas"... but no, no we won't go there Texas it is.


ROTFLMAO good one!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Well, finally completed my victims gift this weekend and it was picked up by UPS this afternoon...on it's way.....hopefully another pleased victim with a RottenApple original......but where is it it headed and when, oh when will it get there?!


----------



## JustWhisper

Well, we made it to 50 plus reapers over at the SRII. However I am desperately in need of at least one more reaper who lives overseas from the US. If one of you could find time to do one more round of SR it would be great. Otherwise I will have an overseas reaper with no victim. Thanks.

Auditor, I am on my way over to help behind the bar. But I must tell you... I don't usually do it behind the bar. I prefer to do it ON the bar.







You did say you needed a dancer didn't you?


----------



## Halloween Princess

Dance party! Can we get in these pumpkin pie shots even if we've been reaped. That sounds amazing.


----------



## trentsketch

I held out on shipping to build suspense for my victim. Yes, suspense. 

And the package is still going to arrive by the end of the week. Fail.


----------



## killerhaunts

Sorry to my victim. I have to wait til Fri to send your package out. I'll put in some extra stuff I hope you'll like. You were kind of hard to shop for ....


BTW ...... I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! I'll post pictures on that thread when my computer gets back running ... i'm using a netbook that's not too brainy right now.


----------



## GhostTown

killerhaunts said:


> You were kind of hard to shop for ....



Hehe..... that could be me.


----------



## kallie

Dear victim, your package is 'out for delivery'!!


----------



## jenscats5

Oooooo my VICTIM's package has been transferred to a sort facility!!


----------



## GhostTown

The donkey sent me a text message. It read:

*Salt Lake City, UT, United States 09/18/2012 4:38 A.M. *

Must be where he is. Seems to be making pretty good time, for a donkey. _*shrug*_


----------



## Mystikgarden

My dear victim should have their package today, I can't wait I sure hope they like everything!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hmmm, UPS reports that my victims package will be delivered on 9/24/12. Think it is moving in a slow spiral.


----------



## kathy2008

UnOrthodOx said:


> Just wanted to shout out to my reaper (who I haven't had time to investigate much but currently have no idea) I guess it 'arrived' a few days ago, but went down the street. (I'm 5895 another house is 5985, we get each other's all the time) So, we got it this morning.
> 
> I'm having some camera difficulties at the moment, and a severe allergic reaction (not related to the gift.)
> 
> It was PERFECT, and my wife and daughter are arguing over one of the gifts now.


Yay! I'm so glad you guys liked it! This was my first Secret Reaper Experience and I'm new to the forum also. Hope the girls enjoy the Witches Tea Party!


----------



## Araniella

Yay! My Victim's package finally made it off the truck and has arrived in the right state! (I could have driven there and back twice!) Tomorrow delivery by end of day.


----------



## MissMandy

Araniella said:


> Yay! My Victim's package finally made it off the truck and has arrived in the right state! (I could have driven there and back twice!) Tomorrow delivery by end of day.


Hmmm maybe it's me


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Waiting for mine.... I have been away form the forum for awhile ( no body misses me.... I guess I'll eat some worms -- lol)
Who is delayed in sending out past the deadline? That might narrow my guessing field!! * ​


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Mine won't be picked up for send out until Friday - so to my SR victim -- (yes ...it could be YOU!) hold onto your broomsticks and please be a patient --- buuwaa ha haaaa*


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Still searching for my reaper. They are from TN ...Reaper you must really want this to be a "secret reaping"


----------



## Kelloween

OKAY, I have a vision..sometime soon...mine will arrive...(hopefully)


----------



## GhostTown

Kelloween said:


> OKAY, I have a vision..sometime soon...mine will arrive...(hopefully)


Nope.

'
`


----------



## Kelloween

GhostTown said:


> Nope.
> 
> '
> `


----------



## RCIAG

Just checked UPS, my package is in PA & should reach its destination by the end of day Friday!!

Still waiting on mine too.


----------



## badgirl

Mine was delivered yesterday----hope my victim found it as I they posted they are still waiting????


----------



## witchymom

..... bangs head on desk repeatedly......


----------



## witchymom

badgirl said:


> Mine was delivered yesterday----hope my victim found it as I they posted they are still waiting????


if its me, its not here............ 

more head banging.....................


----------



## LadySherry

witchymom said:


> ..... bangs head on desk repeatedly......


Is there room for more peeps at the desk?


----------



## witchymom

LadySherry said:


> Is there room for more peeps at the desk?


...scoots over so ladysherry can move in next to me......


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you very much Witchy. So now the banging of heads in rhythem.

BTW. The brown truck showed up at work and I started to get excited but then realized that I gave my home address not my work. Dang it!!! Hangs head even harder.


----------



## witchymom

getting whiplash from spinning my head arond every time i hear a car come down the street. 

for being near the end of a cul de sac there sure is a lot of traffic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Y'all are gonna give yourselves concussions lol


----------



## GhostTown

I worry not about receiving anything. I was just glad to get my stuff shipped out and off my plate so I can move forward on my own stuff.


----------



## The Auditor

(quietly slips a pillow under Witchymom and Lady Sherry's heads)


----------



## kmb123

OMG! OMG! OMG!!! I've been reaped in the most awesome way! I'm so excited and I just can't hide it...Immabout to loose control and I think I like it!!!   

Pics of all the wonderful stuff coming soon in the other thread.


----------



## The Auditor

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *( no body misses me.... I guess I'll eat some worms -- lol)
> * ​



Of course you were missed!


----------



## The Auditor

Frogkid, AJ, thanks for the help. Get's a little crazy back here sometimes



JustWhisper said:


> Auditor, I am on my way over to help behind the bar. But I must tell you... I don't usually do it behind the bar. I prefer to do it ON the bar.
> 
> You did say you needed a dancer didn't you?


I'd heard that about you. Yep, go ahead.


----------



## Terra

Just checked UPS: So, still a ways to go...

_Memphis, TN, United States __ 09/18/2012 __ 9:39 A.M. __ Arrival Scan _


----------



## Jules17

Wasn't able to get into the SR this year since we just moved and work's been busy, but really looking forward to participating next year. In looking at the SR photos thread, ppl got some really great items. I'm already thinking ahead of some things I'd like to make for a future victim.


----------



## sookie

Mail came no reaper package for me yet 

Oh well will keep waiting! *sips hot chocolate*


----------



## witchy46

I have my fingers and toes crossed, that I get reaped today, I'm soo excited, this is my first year here doing this!!!


----------



## Rikki

My victim's gift is out for delivery!!!




Terra said:


> Just checked UPS: So, still a ways to go...
> 
> _Memphis, TN, United States __ 09/18/2012 __ 9:39 A.M. __ Arrival Scan _


Hmmm....would a package from Kansas City on it's way to Lexington go through Memphis??? I'm hoping so! I want that package!!!!


----------



## scareme

I finally got my box sent out yesterday. I've never waited until the deadline to ship, but this year life got in the way of the important stuff. Seeing all the anxious reepees here makes me feel even worse for waiting so long. I can't believe how crazy the posting rates have gotten. To pay as much as the gift cost, and in some cases, even more is ridiculous. I've always join in the Secret Reeper II, but this year, between the lack of time, and the cost of shipping, I don't think I will. I know I'll be sorry later if I don't.


----------



## witchymom

mailman came

only brought the alien girl some jeans i ordered for her

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## witchymom

Terra said:


> Just checked UPS: So, still a ways to go...
> 
> _Memphis, TN, United States __ 09/18/2012 __ 9:39 A.M. __ Arrival Scan _



ooooh its coming closer to me! lolololol


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> (quietly slips a pillow under Witchymom and Lady Sherry's heads)


For a second there, I thought you were going to murder them and put the pillows OVER their heads


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> For a second there, I thought you were going to murder them and put the pillows OVER their heads


The thought may have crossed my mind....but too many witnesses.


----------



## Kelloween

witchymom said:


> ooooh its coming closer to me! lolololol


closer to Louisiana...hehehhheeeeeeeeee...


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> The thought may have crossed my mind....but too many witnesses.


Witnesses can easily become accomplices... though it would be easier to drop some arsenic in all of those pumpkin pie shooters...


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> closer to Louisiana...hehehhheeeeeeeeee...


TN borders NC! its closer to ME! 

lolololol

i know, they don't teach geography in LA LMAO  

just kidding, just kidding


----------



## CoreysCrypt

My victim should get his tomorrow. Hope its not damaged.

Im in Nashville Tn so Terra's package is very close to me. ( dreaming  )


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo this is starting to sound like Clue. Me likey


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> Witnesses can easily become accomplices... though it would be easier to drop some arsenic in all of those pumpkin pie shooters...


Excellent point. But then there are the bodies to dispose of. Although, we could hold a barbecue...


----------



## LadySherry

The Auditor said:


> (quietly slips a pillow under Witchymom and Lady Sherry's heads)


Thanks Auditor. That helps.


----------



## witchymom

nope its me...

nashville UPS routes to greensboro- where it would sit a day.. then to raleigh... where it would sit a day... then it would be out for delivery to ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom

soft pillow warm pillow purr purr purrr


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> Excellent point. But then there are the bodies to dispose of. Although, we could hold a barbecue...


House special on ribs?


----------



## witchymom

why youz guyz wantz to cookz mez?


----------



## msgatorslayer

Your Item's Status
Your item has been processed at our origin sort facility at 9:41 am on September 18, 2012 in JACKSONVILLE, FL 32099.

I could have drove it there sooner, lol. My victims package is still crawling around Florida and anxiously waiting to be driven across state lines.


----------



## witchymom

msgatorslayer said:


> Your Item's Status
> Your item has been processed at our origin sort facility at 9:41 am on September 18, 2012 in JACKSONVILLE, FL 32099.
> 
> I could have drove it there sooner, lol. My victims package is still crawling around Florida and anxiously waiting to be driven across state lines.


its riding on the back of a gator..... lolololol


----------



## EvilMel

I'm one of those people who mailed it at the last minute and I'm sorry! My gift is coming via UPS though so it should be there in one week. I know...horrible to have to wait but I hope it's worth it. We were finishing up our two props and making sure they were completely dry before mailing. It took longer than expected. I hope my victim loves it though.


----------



## witchymom

EvilMel said:


> I'm one of those people who mailed it at the last minute and I'm sorry! My gift is coming via UPS though so it should be there in one week. I know...horrible to have to wait but I hope it's worth it. We were finishing up our two props and making sure they were completely dry before mailing. It took longer than expected. I hope my victim loves it though.


i will love it~! thank you~ !!! 

lololol

oh wait... doesnt take a week from nashville to here....

sigh....................


----------



## EvilMel

I wish I was mailing to Nashville! hah hah. Then I wouldn't feel so bad for taking so long but no...I mailed it to California.


----------



## Windborn

Is it bad that I a already filling a box for second round -and haven't gotten a name yet? Keep finding cool little things to send and make!


----------



## Kelloween

witchymom said:


> TN borders NC! its closer to ME!
> 
> lolololol
> 
> i know, they don't teach geography in LA LMAO
> 
> just kidding, just kidding


lol, for real..we have Louisiana History...!


----------



## witchymom

Kelloween said:


> lol, for real..we have Louisiana History...!


lolololol


----------



## EvilMel

I really hope my reaper victim likes my props that we made. We spent a lot of time on them and really tried to make them good.


----------



## DebBDeb

*OooooooOOOOOoooooo! Dearest Victim ... look what I found!

Scheduled Delivery: Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day
Last Location: Arrived - Vernon, CA, United States, Tuesday, 09/18/2012*


----------



## Paint It Black

EvilMel said:


> I wish I was mailing to Nashville! hah hah. Then I wouldn't feel so bad for taking so long but no...I mailed it to California.


I am waiting in CA


----------



## Halloweeeiner

Someone in TX will receive a package on Thurs!!


----------



## ALKONOST

All this reading about people looking forward to getting their packages makes my heart race everytime I hear the UPS truck go by here now .. and I'm only signed up for SR ll. I can hardly wait... thanks alot!!!!


----------



## badgirl

Victim---Please go check your porch. The nice postman said it was delivered yesterday afternoon and I'm worried that it's not in Kansas anymore! (hint, hint!)


----------



## Killamira

Dear victim, be on the lookout FRIDAY!! Heading to your sunflower state!


----------



## witchymom

DebBDeb said:


> *OooooooOOOOOoooooo! Dearest Victim ... look what I found!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day
> Last Location: Arrived - Vernon, CA, United States, Tuesday, 09/18/2012*





Halloweeeiner said:


> Someone in TX will receive a package on Thurs!!



well those are ruled out for me.....

sigh...................


----------



## dariusobells

Darn Swallows the last update they sent was last night in Ft Worth... they still claim they'll get the job done by Thursday... shoulda used Ravens....


----------



## Ophelia

The Auditor said:


> Excellent point. But then there are the bodies to dispose of. Although, we could hold a barbecue...


*Auditor*, I think you're becoming a little too comfortable with that Virginian lifestyle.  I suppose you'd have just about every tool you'd need for disposing and barbecuing bodies, though.

So, my lesson learned was to know when to just leave well enough alone. Sunday, I decided to do a small fix on a couple of the parts to my victim's gift, only to have it blow up on me and take another day and a half to rectify. So, my dear, darling victim, your package shipped out today. The packaging is boring, any time I was going to use to make it pretty was spent trying to make your actual gift pretty again. *However*, so as not to make you wait any extra time due to my ineptitude, I shipped it a a slightly faster rate than I normally would have done, and you can still expect to be reaped this week. Tomorrow? Saturday? I'm not saying!  (Also, I hope one of the items is okay, as one of my cats decided to jump into the box after I'd put it in.)

As much as I enjoyed what I did, I'm sure glad to be done for the moment!


----------



## Ghouliet

My victim has not been online since the 10th of this month. I hope she posts soon so I can stop worrying about if she got her gift or not. I may just have to believe she got it if she does not complain to Bethene. I mailed the package via Fed EX and they had so many issues with it. They lost the paperwork and I had to fax a new sheet itemizing everything in the box and giving them the name and address again. Then they called me Monday morning asking me if the box arrived.


----------



## kmb123

I was WONDERFULLY reaped earlier and have been working on getting pics up in the other thread. My computer doesn't want to cooperate with me today. 

In the meantime:

A million thank you's NOWHINING!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE EVERYTHING!


----------



## EvilMel

Paint It Black said:


> I am waiting in CA


hah hah...I'm sorry. It wasn't you! Unless you changed your screen name on me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> (quietly slips a pillow under Witchymom and Lady Sherry's heads)


that is so sweet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Excellent point. But then there are the bodies to dispose of. Although, we could hold a barbecue...


mmm barbecue make mine spicy jalapeno please  a leg will do.. mmm oh and some sweet baby rays to please


----------



## Paint It Black

EvilMel said:


> hah hah...I'm sorry. It wasn't you! Unless you changed your screen name on me!


Bummer, after hearing about all the work you put into it, I got all excited!


----------



## Spookybella977

Halloweeeiner... what part of TX?? 

Can't wait to see if my Victim likes their gifts!!! I'm nervous!!!!


----------



## mayleth

EvilMel said:


> I wish I was mailing to Nashville! hah hah. Then I wouldn't feel so bad for taking so long but no...I mailed it to California.





DebBDeb said:


> *OooooooOOOOOoooooo! Dearest Victim ... look what I found!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery: Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day
> Last Location: Arrived - Vernon, CA, United States, Tuesday, 09/18/2012*


I'm in California!!!! Maybe one of these is headed my way.
This is my first Secret Reaper and now I know why this is called the Secret Reaper rather than Secret Ghost/witch/etc...... it's because we're all dying in anticipation!!!!

On another note, I hope my victim posts when my package arrives... it should arrive Thursday-ish. I really hope they like the stuff I bought/made.


----------



## MissMandy

So what hints have I given so far? *thinking*...............................Ah yes, I hinted that my victim's name has a T and an M. I showed a teaser pic that I'm not sure anyone caught lol. And I also hinted that the package was headed South. Hmmm, I suppose I'll give another hint. My victim's name also has a W


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> House special on ribs?


You are truly evil. Please understand I mean that as a compliment.



witchymom said:


> why youz guyz wantz to cookz mez?


It's Mandy's fault.



Ophelia said:


> *Auditor*, I think you're becoming a little too comfortable with that Virginian lifestyle.  I suppose you'd have just about every tool you'd need for disposing and barbecuing bodies, though.


Yes, actually...I do.  More to the point, I know an absolutely perfect and almost foolproof way of disposing of a body. 

Think I'd best stop this conversation here, lest some people start asking questions....



moonwitchkitty said:


> mmm barbecue make mine spicy jalapeno please  a leg will do.. mmm oh and some sweet baby rays to please


Another evil one! How wonderful!


----------



## witchymom

The Auditor said:


> Yes, actually...I do.  More to the point, I know an absolutely perfect and almost foolproof way of disposing of a body.


careful.. big brothers everywhere lolololol


----------



## MissMandy

Oh sure, blame the redhead


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> So what hints have I given so far? *thinking*...............................Ah yes, I hinted that my victim's name has a T and an M. I showed a teaser pic that I'm not sure anyone caught lol. And I also hinted that the package was headed South. Hmmm, I suppose I'll give another hint. My victim's name also has a W


zomg its me its me yay doing the happy dance wooo yeah


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Another evil one! How wonderful![/QUOTE said:


> But of course dear sir, of course is there any other way??


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> zomg its me its me yay doing the happy dance wooo yeah


Maybe......maybe not


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Oh sure, blame the redhead


What can I say, I like to live dangerously.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my boss says he is going to call the 5 O that there is a red jeep filled with body parts when we take off in October for our Halloween camping trip.. the big goober.
i am up to 4 big tubs of arms, legs, heads, and a few torsos not including the other goodies I have in store for the haunted hay ride. muahahahahaaaa


----------



## obcessedwithit

Well, I was hoping today was the day........................it would have made the day better after getting home from work.... but my BF informed me that he hid the box and is going to wrap it in christmas paper and claim it as his gift at christmas, so dear reaper I hope you can wait until dec 25 th for the thank you!!!!.................lol...I told him that , that was just wrong that this is my christmas....................maybe Bethene can send out the flying monkeys on his butt and retrieve my package...........................lol


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> What can I say, I like to live dangerously.


Very dangerously


----------



## The Auditor

obcessedwithit said:


> Well, I was hoping today was the day........................it would have made the day better after getting home from work.... but my BF informed me that he hid the box and is going to wrap it in christmas paper and claim it as his gift at christmas, so dear reaper I hope you can wait until dec 25 th for the thank you!!!!.................lol...I told him that , that was just wrong that this is my christmas....................maybe Bethene can send out the flying monkeys on his butt and retrieve my package...........................lol



Tell him he's invited to my barbecue...guest of honor...


----------



## LadySherry

The Auditor said:


> Tell him he's invited to my barbecue...guest of honor...


He can have my spot. Lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I'll bring the chips and ale


----------



## RCIAG

I had a HOLY CRAP!! moment at work today while checking on my victim's shipment.

I checked on another shipment that was sent out last Friday from work while I wasn't there. This dumb*** woman at work sent two UPS Express boxes on overnight saver to Chicago which means it should arrive Monday by 12PM. She also paid extra for an afternoon pickup which she didn't need since as part of our UPS account we pay extra for an daily afternoon pickup. The dude comes by every day around 3:30. You can tell time by the guy.

Guess how much it cost?

No, wait, you'll NEVER guess. Sit down because you'll never believe when I tell you.

Wait for it...................















$304.18!!!!!

Yes. I just said $304.18!!!!!

I don't roundtrip airfare to Chicago & back to MD cost that much!!! I think I could've driven it to Chicago myself for less money!! I also think that she could've sent it through as luggage for less. She also has known about this crap needing to be done before Friday, she's going to a conference there & she was shipping her stuff there for it, so it should'be been done a month ago but she's one of those people that's too busy running everyone else's dept. that she can't keep her own crap together.

Someone is gonna crap a brick when I tell them & I can't wait to tell them!!


----------



## The Auditor

OH wow. Yeaahhhhh. That's not gonna be a pleasant conversation.

Careful, though, people like that tend to try to turn these things back on you...


----------



## RCIAG

Oh no, I know nothing will happen to her. Nothing ever does. It's a very long story, too long to go into in this thread, but she's pretty bulletproof in the company for too many reasons to get into. I'm just gonna warn our accounts payable person that it's coming since she pays the bill online. I like her so I'll warn her.

Plus I'll never get so lucky as to get fired. I hate this job. I'll never get fired unless I start stealing money from the company. Every job I've had that I liked I lost. Since I hate this job I know I'll never get fired. I'm not that lucky.

We have ZERO consequences at my workplace unless you steal a boatload of money or use the company accounts to start your own business & buy stuff with our accounts.


----------



## Teresa M

I like it here. Can I stay a while?


----------



## creeperguardian

please reap me soon


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ssssoooooonnn  cant wait


----------



## Mystikgarden

my victims package is waiting for them on there doorstep as of 6:18 their time. I can't wait for them to get it, hurry home and check your doorstep!


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Yes, actually...I do.  More to the point, I know an absolutely perfect and almost foolproof way of disposing of a body.
> 
> Think I'd best stop this conversation here, lest some people start asking questions....


Hmmmm, I may have to talk to you...


----------



## sumrtym

sigh, delivered today and no post yet by the victim.


----------



## The Auditor

Teresa M said:


> I like it here. Can I stay a while?



Sure, pull up a chair, grab a drink.

Congratulations to those who were reaped today and in recent days...my sympathies to those still waiting, or waiting to hear from their Victims.

Now I'll sit back and wait for JW's show to start...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Sure, pull up a chair, grab a drink.
> 
> Congratulations to those who were reaped today and in recent days...my sympathies to those still waiting, or waiting to hear from their Victims.
> 
> Now I'll sit back and wait for JW's show to start...


Are you joining the second reaper Auditor?  I'll bring the ale it's October fest Yummy yummy


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> Are you joining the second reaper Auditor?  I'll bring the ale it's October fest Yummy yummy


No, I won't be in Reaper II. Reaper I comes early enough that I can fit it in. Reaper II falls when my life turns into a dadgum circus.

Oh, are you asking because of the reference to JW's show? That's an allusion to her post last night, page 173...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> No, I won't be in Reaper II. Reaper I comes early enough that I can fit it in. Reaper II falls when my life turns into a dadgum circus.
> 
> Oh, are you asking because of the reference to JW's show? That's an allusion to her post last night, page 173...


wow my bad i assumed that was what you meant by JW show sorry


----------



## Teresa M

The Auditor said:


> Sure, pull up a chair, grab a drink.QUOTE]
> 
> Aaaaahhhh, thanks for the drink. Had a bit of a rough day today and have to be at work at 6 tomorrow morning, so off to bed.


----------



## hallorenescene

hallow susie boo, i always miss you and am always glad when you stop by


----------



## dariusobells

guess i have volunteered for the canteen here about's.. while the Auditor is tending bar I'll watch the grill, the pit is heating up .. no waiting...


IMAG0154 by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## Spookerstar

Hope I made it before the bar closed. Wanted to ask around to see if anyone knows anyone from Indiana. I am still hunting my reaper so I can thank them. I feel like I am on a Nancy Drew mystery!

Do you have any micro brews? I would love an amber


----------



## sumrtym

..... 

Nothing again. Bit concerned since it was left on doorstep, thought I'd at least here "it arrived" in one of these threads and since they've been on at least twice since it was delivered.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

sumrtym said:


> .....
> 
> Nothing again. Bit concerned since it was left on doorstep, thought I'd at least here "it arrived" in one of these threads and since they've been on at least twice since it was delivered.



*Well it wasn't me! If I received your gift Id be all over here posting making everyone jealous with my gifts! *


----------



## MissMandy

All these fellas on here that know how to tend bar, start fires and grill.......I need to re-think my choice in husband


----------



## Araniella

OOOooooohhhhh There's a package out for delivery this morning....somewhere South of me. Can't wait to see if everything arrived as it should have. Only hours until my Victim receives it....


----------



## witchymom

Araniella said:


> OOOooooohhhhh There's a package out for delivery this morning....somewhere South of me. Can't wait to see if everything arrived as it should have. Only hours until my Victim receives it....


ooo!oooo! ooo! I'm south of you!!!! is it for me? IS IT FOR ME?????????????????????????????


----------



## Kelloween

NO...ME!!! lol........time for me to sleep, just got off..maybe when I wake up!!


----------



## MissMandy

My victim's package is in their state! Expected delivery is for Saturday, but I think they may get it sooner  It's a very BIG state, so I'm not sure....but according to tracking, they could possibly get it today or tomorrow! *screeches* so exciting!


----------



## DebBDeb

*What's brown, 12x18x12, has candy corn duct tape on it and is about to make someone VERY HAPPY??? (i hope)

 THIS UPS GUY!!! 

Scheduled Delivery:**Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day**Last Location:**Los Angeles, CA, United States, Wednesday, 09/19/2012 

*
*Los Angeles, CA, United States **09/19/2012 **5:07 A.M. **Out For Delivery *


----------



## witchymom

DebBDeb said:


> *What's brown, 12x18x12, has candy corn duct tape on it and is about to make someone VERY HAPPY??? (i hope)
> 
> THIS UPS GUY!!!
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:**Wednesday, 09/19/2012, By End of Day**Last Location:**Los Angeles, CA, United States, Wednesday, 09/19/2012
> 
> *
> *Los Angeles, CA, United States **09/19/2012 **5:07 A.M. **Out For Delivery *


i think you sent it to the wrong state... I'm in NC

though i was BORN in CA (but not the weird southern part of the state LOLOLOLOL)


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My package just left the USPS sort facility in my victim's state! Delivery isn't supposed to be till Friday, but I'll be stalking my package all day! Here's hoping for an early delivery! Go package go!


----------



## Araniella

Hmm....well...DebBDeb's package isn't for me....unless the UPS guy likes to drive....a lot!


----------



## Lisaloo

I saw a UPS truck pull up and deliver a package to my next door neighbor yesterday. I really wanted to walk over there and double check that it wasn't actually supposed to be delivered to my house. 

My victims gift is headed to a state with an "i" in it.


----------



## DebBDeb

witchymom said:


> i think you sent it to the wrong state... I'm in NC
> 
> though i was BORN in CA (but not the weird southern part of the state LOLOLOLOL)


*Nothing yet for you??? Boo, Witchymom! ** I've been watching your posts and I really hope you get reaped soon! Remember ... good things come to those who wait!*


----------



## Lisaloo

Holy crap, just as I hit enter, the UPS guy pulled up to my house with a package!!


----------



## kallie

I wonder what UPS thinks with all these Halloween decorated boxes going back and forth all over the country LOL. 

Wait...I think I asked this same question last year....


----------



## Araniella

Hmm....Lisaloo's package isn't for me either......narrowing it down!


----------



## sookie

When is the shipping date deadline? I can't remember... this way I know not to look for it until about 2 weeks after that.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*MY REAPER ROCKS!!!!! MY Package arrived!! Cue SFX - Cue orchestra music --- Taaa Daaa!! An absolutely WONDERFUL gift-filled treasure chest of handmade and fun items!! I am setting them up in my cabinet display and will take picks this weekend (no camera until then...) These are items to be treasured FOREVER to be sure!! Thank you Reaper -- you are an amazing talent and I am soooo glad I was your victim!!*


----------



## MissMandy

sookie said:


> When is the shipping date deadline? I can't remember... this way I know not to look for it until about 2 weeks after that.


It was 2 days ago lol


----------



## kallie

sookie said:


> When is the shipping date deadline? I can't remember... this way I know not to look for it until about 2 weeks after that.


It was Monday.


----------



## dariusobells

the Swallows called they say they are in Hodgkins Indianna, they were asking directions and still expect to be at my victims home by tomorrow.


----------



## LadySherry

MissMandy said:


> My victim's package is in their state! Expected delivery is for Saturday, but I think they may get it sooner  It's a very BIG state, so I'm not sure....but according to tracking, they could possibly get it today or tomorrow! *screeches* so exciting!


Texas is a BIG state it must be for me. Right? You can tell me its ok.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, i have an i in my state. and i'm not reaped yet. okay, i'm eagerly waiting
i just checked my tracking numbers, and it says expected delivery on the 21st. so 2 more days. i hope she posts here when she gets it. hope she likes it. hope there will be pictures. hope she thanks me. 
last time i got something from a forum member, my post master said...you always get mail with such cute but unusual stuff posted on the front. i told her about the forum. she said she likes halloween, but didn't ask anything more.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh me oh my! Sweet sweet victim, the package has arrived in your town! And they changed the expected delivery to.................TODAY


----------



## kallie

hallorenescene said:


> lisa, i have an i in my state. and i'm not reaped yet. okay, i'm eagerly waiting
> i just checked my tracking numbers, and it says expected delivery on the 21st. so 2 more days. i hope she posts here when she gets it. hope she likes it. hope there will be pictures. hope she thanks me.
> last time i got something from a forum member, my post master said...you always get mail with such cute but unusual stuff posted on the front. i told her about the forum. she said she likes halloween, but didn't ask anything more.


I'm a she! I'm a she! Or is that some evil ploy?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_Buwaa ha haaaa and Hee hee .... my victim must be patient.... veeery very patient...... my shipping deadline had to be this weekend.......shhhhhhhh all the sweeter when we must wait....wait...wait for it!! BOO!_


----------



## kallie

As y'all may know, my sister is Mystikgarden and we both have yet to be reaped. We keeping texting each other 'did you get reaped yet?!' 

LOL We're a mess. I think I'll be secretly envious if she gets reaped before me and I'm sure she'd feel the same if I were reaped first.


----------



## jenscats5

Ooooooooooo my VICTIM's package is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhh

Mine package is apparently still in Brown's truck driving across the county.  I know it's due on Friday to my victim but, I keep checking and holding out hope that it will arrive sooner.


Sigh...


----------



## kmb123

Just tracked my victims package and it arrived at their doorstep at 9:50 this morning! Sure hope she likes everything!


----------



## Mystikgarden

kallie said:


> As y'all may know, my sister is Mystikgarden and we both have yet to be reaped. We keeping texting each other 'did you get reaped yet?!'
> 
> LOL We're a mess. I think I'll be secretly envious if she gets reaped before me and I'm sure she'd feel the same if I were reaped first.


YES!! I would be envious, but good things come to those who wait


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My package just passed through her local post office! And expected delivery date was changed from Friday to today! Those mice and rats I drew on the outside of the box must be helping the USPS carry the package along faster!


----------



## snigglez

I too am still waiting every doorbell, every truck I hear outside makes me jump up to see if its for me. So far its been a lot of amazon.com packages being I can't drive right now so I am doing a lot of my Christmas Shopping online and I am actually more than 1/2 way done with my Christmas List..... BUT what I am really waiting for is my Victims gift to get to them.... I just checked and this is what it said on the website Expected Delivery By:September 20, 2012 Lets hope they get it there Tomorrow... and I really hope they like what I picked out for them... so patiently waiting to receive mine and hear that my Victim gets theirs tomorrow


----------



## kallie

No package for me today All of the curriers have already been here, to my job, today. Sigh. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## creeperguardian

could it be me i have yet to be reaped


----------



## witchymom

DebBDeb said:


> *Nothing yet for you??? Boo, Witchymom! ** I've been watching your posts and I really hope you get reaped soon! Remember ... good things come to those who wait!*


.....still banging head on desk. starting to get a a headache LOLOL

trust me, when it comes, our UK friends will be able to hear me scream!!!! LOLOL



Lisaloo said:


> Holy crap, just as I hit enter, the UPS guy pulled up to my house with a package!!


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



HallowSusieBoo said:


> *MY REAPER ROCKS!!!!! MY Package arrived!! Cue SFX - Cue orchestra music --- Taaa Daaa!! An absolutely WONDERFUL gift-filled treasure chest of handmade and fun items!! I am setting them up in my cabinet display and will take picks this weekend (no camera until then...) These are items to be treasured FOREVER to be sure!! Thank you Reaper -- you are an amazing talent and I am soooo glad I was your victim!!*


YAYYYYYYYYYYYY goodies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PICS PICS PICS



hallorenescene said:


> lisa, i have an i in my state. and i'm not reaped yet. okay, i'm eagerly waiting
> i just checked my tracking numbers, and it says expected delivery on the 21st. so 2 more days. i hope she posts here when she gets it. hope she likes it. hope there will be pictures. hope she thanks me.
> last time i got something from a forum member, my post master said...you always get mail with such cute but unusual stuff posted on the front. i told her about the forum. she said she likes halloween, but didn't ask anything more.


did you hear my comment above about screaming? oh yes... EVERYONE will know when i get it! 



MissMandy said:


> Oh me oh my! Sweet sweet victim, the package has arrived in your town! And they changed the expected delivery to.................TODAY


me? me? meeeeeeeeeee??????????????????????



jenscats5 said:


> Ooooooooooo my VICTIM's package is out for delivery!!!!!!!!!!!


ME ME MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ???????????????????????????


----------



## witchymom

snigglez said:


> I too am still waiting every doorbell, every truck I hear outside makes me jump up to see if its for me. So far its been a lot of amazon.com packages being I can't drive right now so I am doing a lot of my Christmas Shopping online and I am actually more than 1/2 way done with my Christmas List..... BUT what I am really waiting for is my Victims gift to get to them.... I just checked and this is what it said on the website Expected Delivery By:September 20, 2012 Lets hope they get it there Tomorrow... and I really hope they like what I picked out for them... so patiently waiting to receive mine and hear that my Victim gets theirs tomorrow


alien girls bday is next month- she just wants cash and a trip to the mall LOL - but then, I have to start thinking about xmas. its coming......


----------



## GhostTown

Should have told my Reaper that I wanted car parts.


----------



## GhostTown

Victims package:

Commerce City, CO, United States 09/19/2012 3:30 A.M. Departure Scan


----------



## Lisaloo

My victims package was just checked in at a sorting facility about 20 miles from their town. I wonder if they will get it sooner than the expected delivery date of Saturday! I hope they do!


----------



## witchy46

Okay there should be a lot of pictures today, and a lot of deliveries, so were is everyone, pic's?!!!!

I can't wait can you tell!! I wanna get reaped also, I think that helps!!


----------



## MissMandy

I am completely on edge waiting for my victim's package to be delivered. According to tracking, it arrived at their local post office at 8:20am. I can't wait!


----------



## Mystikgarden

Oh, I'm getting so excited looking at everyone's pictures. I can't wait for my package!!


----------



## sookie

Well I am just having the best day ever! I was promoted at work today! And then today I was reaped on top of it 

Go me  Thank you to my reaper I love EVERYTHING! I will try to get some pics up soon, the ghost lights are so awesome I actually very nearly bought them and put them back so I am SO happy I have them now since they are sold out. And I love the skull and candle sticks


----------



## Mystikgarden

Congrats Sookie on the promotion and the reaping!


----------



## lmz319

My victim's box is marked 'out for delivery'!! Can't wait to see what he thinks of everything!


----------



## Ophelia

The Auditor said:


> More to the point, I know an absolutely perfect and almost foolproof way of disposing of a body.


Pigs or a bog?

*Witchymom*, does that mean you were born in the differently weird northern part of the state?  And it took a full day of banging your head on the desk to just start to get a headache? Goodness!

*GT*, I'm impressed with the way that donkey can text with those seemingly clumsy hooves. I can't even text(Sad truth)!

Congratulations, *Sookie*! 

Man...Some days there is just not enough alcohol on the planet to deal with DD. I took her to a playdate at a local amusement park that's catered toward the very small. Only one other person showed up. DD still had fun on the rides, and she did really well with them. I was kind of surprised, since she's never done anything like that. But, once it came time to leave, she was "that child." She did her first ever throw herself on the ground fit in public(I get one just about every naptime at home), and had to be carried out like a football. A three foot long, kicking, screaming, snotty-faced football. It was no easy task to pick her up in my current state. She recovered by the time we got home. Until it was time for her nap, then we played the game all over again, but at least in the privacy of our own home.

What I wouldn't give for a nice glass of red, with a small plate of bread and cheese, right now. That would be just the unwinding I need. Halloween Oreos and the Forum are a close second, though(and my only realistic option)!

And a nap. That's coming next.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

FedEx finally updated the tracking info - the box is now in PA just a few hours away from it's destination. On schedule for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Lisaloo

There's no way it can take my victims package 3 days to go 20 more miles, is there? Hmm...


----------



## NOWHINING

I am stilllllll waitiiiiinnnnggggggg!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my goodness I have major ants in my pants! Tracking hasn't updated since this morning. Still says the expected delivery is today. Oh I hope. I hope, I hope my victim gets it today


----------



## Araniella

Same here...but I know my UPS guy will deliver until about 6pm.....



MissMandy said:


> Oh my goodness I have major ants in my pants! Tracking hasn't updated since this morning. Still says the expected delivery is today. Oh I hope. I hope, I hope my victim gets it today


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ive been reaped!!!! Ive been reaped Ive been reaped!!!!!! YAAAY! Im so excited! but no card  Either way I loved everything. I can't post pics now but I can tell you I made out. Its a plethora of halloween goodies! I got a fabulous Rat wreath  , purple glitter light up skull, more rats, cute halloween bags and little ceramic halloween goodies. Unfortunately one of the goodies didn't survive the trip still super cute though I also got this fabulous creepy halloween raggedy Ann doll that I believe is home made more rats a spider, a light up mini skull with candle inside, two halloween thin candles some halloween do not enter tape, aaaaaaand a spooky spider!!! I will post pics soon but thank you to my secret reaper I will make good use of every thing Posting pics soon. 

While I didn't have a note on who my reaper was Im going to take a guess and say Beautiful Nightmare??? Am I right???*


----------



## lmz319

Today is not my reaping day...USPS and FedEx already came and it's past time for UPS. Maybe tomorrow...?

On a good note, it IS my Victim's day!!


----------



## MissMandy

YAY! My victim's package was delivered today at 2:21pm  Ohhhh I hope she posts tonight  and I hope everything survived the trip  and and I hope she likes everything


----------



## obcessedwithit

Nothing here


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

We were reaped today!  It definitely perked up my super crappy day a bit. I'll post pics after work. :3


----------



## Mystikgarden

I can't wait to see more pictures of reapings! I think this is my favorite part


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ive been reaped!!!! Ive been reaped Ive been reaped!!!!!! YAAAY! Im so excited! but no card  Either way I loved everything. I can't post pics now but I can tell you I made out. Its a plethora of halloween goodies! I got a fabulous Rat wreath  , purple glitter light up skull, more rats, cute halloween bags and little ceramic halloween goodies. Unfortunately one of the goodies didn't survive the trip still super cute though I also got this fabulous creepy halloween raggedy Ann doll that I believe is home made more rats a spider, a light up mini skull with candle inside, two halloween thin candles some halloween do not enter tape, aaaaaaand a spooky spider!!! I will post pics soon but thank you to my secret reaper I will make good use of every thing Posting pics soon.
> 
> While I didn't have a note on who my reaper was Im going to take a guess and say Beautiful Nightmare??? Am I right???*


Yes it was me! And yes I made the raggedy Ann or rather I gave one I bought at goodwill a Halloween makeover. Glad you like it!


----------



## witchymom

NormalLikeYou said:


> FedEx finally updated the tracking info - the box is now in PA just a few hours away from it's destination. On schedule for delivery tomorrow.


nope, not for me 



Lisaloo said:


> There's no way it can take my victims package 3 days to go 20 more miles, is there? Hmm...


well, if you knew MY post office...... 



Lil Ghouliette said:


> We were reaped today!  It definitely perked up my super crappy day a bit. I'll post pics after work. :3


YAY!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Lil Ghouliette and I have been Reaped!!! It was fantastic. Lil took pictures and will get them posted when she gets off work. In the meantime I sent a big thanks to ter-ran. He sent the most marvelous package filled with things that will fit perfectly in our haunt and home. 

The first item unwrapped was a hanging bat with it's wings spread. We have bats that hang but are sleeping with their wings closed this one will look so good looking like it is taking off.

Two Candles: These are white faux candles that have wax on the outside. We will end up putting them on the mantle of using them on our tall candleholder.

Two black creepy cloth. I will put these on the tables at our Halloween Driveway bash. 

Then we got two discs. One of movie music and another of sounds. Again, these will fit perfectly into our Cemetery blaring out of our wireless speakers.

There was also a cute little pumpkin that will sit on the family bookcase.

Then came a large item... a vulture. He is marvelous! and we will have to get to work on a headstone he can sit on top of.

Thank you so very much Ter-ran you are a terrific Reaper!


----------



## Araniella

Hmm...losing hope here that my victim will get their package today. UPS still says out for delivery with today's date....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dariusobells

a very satisfied wolverien just got in touch with me and explained that he had eaten my swallows but had further dispatched my victims package from Maumee, OH via a .. smallish brown bear... 

Oh my


----------



## Terra

My reaping gift is sitting by their garage


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I got reaped today, had the most awesome reaper ever!!  posted pictures


----------



## The Auditor

sookie said:


> Well I am just having the best day ever! I was promoted at work today! And then today I was reaped on top of it
> 
> Go me


Go you indeed! Congrats!


----------



## The Red Hallows

*haha...*



Terra said:


> My reaping gift is sitting by their garage


Haha.... made me look because fedex delivers to my garage. Not me though.


----------



## The Auditor

Ophelia said:


> Pigs or a bog?


Neither but I like the way you think.




Ophelia said:


> Man...Some days there is just not enough alcohol on the planet to deal with DD. I took her to a playdate at a local amusement park that's catered toward the very small. Only one other person showed up. DD still had fun on the rides, and she did really well with them.


Wait...Memphis Kiddie Park? No, can't be...that place was run down 4 billion years ago when I was little and went there, it _can't_ still be open! Glad she had fun, sorry she turned into Demon Childe.


----------



## necrotic

Hi I'm new.....terras youtube videos inspired me to join...I want to sign up for the secret reaper....how do I do that?


----------



## The Auditor

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, necrotic, but I think you got in just in the nick of time for SRII. Check the Secret Reaper II threads for details.


----------



## The Auditor

OH, and forgive my manners...welcome.


----------



## Araniella

Yay! Wow...according to UPS..My Victims package was delivered to their door an hour ago. Yay!


----------



## Its..all..Hocus...Pocus

Yay!!!!! I was reaped and It totally made my day! Pictures to come soon. Thanks sherbear1


----------



## necrotic

Thanks auditor I appreciate it


----------



## Ophelia

The Auditor said:


> Neither but I like the way you think.


Hmm...Now I'm intrigued. Although, I suppose I really shouldn't be, lol!



The Auditor said:


> Wait...Memphis Kiddie Park? No, can't be...that place was run down 4 billion years ago when I was little and went there, it _can't_ still be open! Glad she had fun, sorry she turned into Demon Childe.


Yep, that's the one! It is still open.  From what I understand, it's all the same rides, too. I'll try to get a picture up here later. And, no, none were taken while she was entertaining the whole park. Besides trying to wrangle her, no one else needs to see that, and my memory of it is quite enough. 

*Necrotic*, SR II sign ups close tomorrow. Jump on in!

Okay, I've tried my best to not react to anyone's shipping statements, but you've broken me *darius*! That one is just a little too close to home!


----------



## dariusobells

Ophelia;1343267[SIZE=3 said:


> ] Okay, I've tried my best to not react to anyone's shipping statements, but you've broken me *darius*! That one is just a little too close to home![/SIZE]


This way to the mill pond my dear....


----------



## MissMandy

Well, my victim has been reaped  Now it's mine turn. C'mon reap me baby!


----------



## creeperguardian

Araniella said:


> Yay! Wow...according to UPS..My Victims package was delivered to their door an hour ago. Yay!



is it me?


----------



## Araniella

Sorry, you're not south enough...but take a look out your door anyway..just in case.



creeperguardian said:


> is it me?


----------



## creeperguardian

Araniella said:


> Sorry, you're not south enough...but take a look out your door anyway..just in case.



dang haha i looked xD i hope im reaped soon


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, necrotic, but I think you got in just in the nick of time for SRII. Check the Secret Reaper II threads for details.


Dear sir you are correct tomorrow 9-20 at midnight is the dead line


----------



## Kelloween

I am still debating....hmmmmmmm...


----------



## sikntwizted

I won the powerball, I mean, Reaped by Terra! Perfect end to a crappy day!


----------



## hallorenescene

hhmmm, should i tell her or let her wrestle with it. oh, kallie, i think you are a sweetie, but i'm not telling.


----------



## LadySherry

Today was not the day. I shall check tomorrow for my reaping.


----------



## MissMandy

Reaper? Where are you dear reaper?


----------



## witchymom

sikntwizted said:


> I won the powerball, I mean, Reaped by Terra! Perfect end to a crappy day!


SWEET! we want to see!!!!!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

While some of us wait to be reaped I have a story to share. Can't believe I didn't mention it sooner.

On Sunday, the owner of the biggest funeral home in the area came into my work. He is well known. And, he's an ambulance chaser, lol.

Always talking to the old people, he paid the dinner bills of 4 other tables. All old people. He didn't bother to pay for the 9 top in the back that had teenagers. 

Another table in the back room was hiding from him. They didn't want him to see them. They said "Today's not a good day to die. That guys like the reaper. You run when you see him"


----------



## witchymom

msgatorslayer said:


> While some of us wait to be reaped I have a story to share. Can't believe I didn't mention it sooner.
> 
> On Sunday, the owner of the biggest funeral home in the area came into my work. He is well known. And, he's an ambulance chaser, lol.
> 
> Always talking to the old people, he paid the dinner bills of 4 other tables. All old people. He didn't bother to pay for the 9 top in the back that had teenagers.
> 
> Another table in the back room was hiding from him. They didn't want him to see them. They said "Today's not a good day to die. That guys like the reaper. You run when you see him"


well, can you blame them? lolololol


----------



## msgatorslayer

witchymom said:


> well, can you blame them? lolololol


Heck no! 

The whole thing kinda freaked us. The guy is chasing people who are old enough to die any day. Putting his name out there so he can make the money off their death. ICK!!!


----------



## witchymom

msgatorslayer said:


> Heck no!
> 
> The whole thing kinda freaked us. The guy is chasing people who are old enough to die any day. Putting his name out there so he can make the money off their death. ICK!!!



i worked (loosely) in the funeral industry for a couple of years. Most Funeral Directors are really great people, but i did run across a few sleezy ones


----------



## NormalLikeYou

Delivered - left by front door...


----------



## Mystikgarden

It's going to drive me crazy today, I won't get home until this evening. Just knowing that a package could be there waiting for me sigh....


----------



## trentsketch

Someone is getting reaped today and they won't even know it. My post office is very strict on decorated boxes.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

I haven't been able to look at any of the package updates since I sent my package on monday  But, USPS is usually really slow at updating, It says its going to be delivered by wednesday though


----------



## hallorenescene

supercalifragilistiespialidosious


----------



## witchymom

............commences head banging on desk..................


----------



## kallie

msgatorslayer said:


> While some of us wait to be reaped I have a story to share. Can't believe I didn't mention it sooner.
> 
> On Sunday, the owner of the biggest funeral home in the area came into my work. He is well known. And, he's an ambulance chaser, lol.
> 
> Always talking to the old people, he paid the dinner bills of 4 other tables. All old people. He didn't bother to pay for the 9 top in the back that had teenagers.
> 
> Another table in the back room was hiding from him. They didn't want him to see them. They said "Today's not a good day to die. That guys like the reaper. You run when you see him"


What a freakin' creepy creep!!


----------



## dariusobells

witchymom said:


> ............commences head banging on desk..................


waiting to see if witchymom noticed that we padded her desk overnight


----------



## witchymom

dariusobells said:


> waiting to see if witchymom noticed that we padded her desk overnight


i thought it seemed softer....


----------



## MissMandy

Now that I've done the reaping, it's pure torture waiting to GET reaped lol


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I agree MissMandy! Its so hard to wait...But its so exciting at the same time!!


----------



## AsH-1031

(Will be chanting "victim, victim, victim" in my mind all day) I can't wait til Midnight tonight for SR II to be closed so we can get our names! I'm ready to start getting to the reaping. I keep trying to remind myself that patience is a virtue, but I don't think it's helping these last few days.


----------



## dawnthedead

What is SRII ???


AsH-1031 said:


> (Will be chanting "victim, victim, victim" in my mind all day) I can't wait til Midnight tonight for SR II to be closed so we can get our names! I'm ready to start getting to the reaping. I keep trying to remind myself that patience is a virtue, but I don't think it's helping these last few days.


----------



## LadySherry

dawnthedead said:


> What is SRII ???


A second round of secret reaper. There is a special thread for it. Deadline to sign up is today so hurry if you want to get in. Just Whisper is running SRII.


----------



## bethene

I'm baacckk!!!

yup, am back from camping,, so now to catch up on things, it will take me ALONG time to read all the messages,, I had 180, yup, that is right, *180!!!*

so will be on top as soon as I can,, whew,,,,


----------



## davidsdesire

wooohooo! i got reaped and i LIKED it.  I will try to get a pic up today...but it is the CUTEST (yes,i do cute, not gory) one of a kind Mickey Mouse pumpkin and pedestal. Tooo cute...thank you, trentsketch...it was awesomeness.


----------



## witchymom

UPS Pulls up... i stand at my door hopping (literally)

hop hop hop

<<gee that box is small, but good things come in small packages>>

hop hop hop

$%&%$&%$*%$ its only my kindle fire replacement

%^&*( ^&*() *&^%$ $%&^%$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Araniella

Right there with you MissMandy...but oohhh...it's fun torture!



MissMandy said:


> Now that I've done the reaping, it's pure torture waiting to GET reaped lol


----------



## trentsketch

Yes, it's true. The genre of haunting I struggle with the most is cute. I can do it. I just get stuck on a cute streak that overtakes all my other work.


----------



## snigglez

Same thing happened to me just about an hour or so ago. I hear that big truck again doorbell rings as I open the door its a box I get all excited open it up and realize its what I ordered a few days ago on amazon: But being its Halloween related I was still excited.. but patiently waiting for that one special box....


----------



## witchymom

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP

I'VE BEEN REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CLOWNSEATPEOPLE IS THE BESTEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

headed off to post pics now! 

I got


----------



## nhh

The suspense is killing me. 

Dear Reaper - boxes have arrived in New Jersey... They may or may not be staying there... I just don't know.  But, still looks like tomorrow before my victim is reaped. Biting nails to waiting to see if they like it.

Witchymom - oh thank god you've been reaped. I thought you were going to explode!  Now, off to look and more pictures.


----------



## snigglez

So within just a little over an hour from the UPS dropping off your Kindle they came back and you were REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!! SO There is still hope I get reaped today... Crossing those fingers and Cool for you .....


----------



## Ophelia

I think the desk is thanking god, too.


----------



## trentsketch

I'm in Jersey. That Jersey City distribution center is slow as can be. But don't worry. I'll get it tomorrow afternoon, no problem.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Nothing yet, I'm not dieing to get something but could use a Halloween pick-me-up. O'well off to take my daughter to the dentist and then a long night at work.


----------



## GhostTown

witchymom said:


> I'VE BEEN REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


'Bout damn time.

I was more anxious for you to get yours, than me mine.


----------



## sikntwizted

GhostTown said:


> 'Bout damn time.
> 
> I was more anxious for you to get yours, than me mine.


I second that!


----------



## witchymom

snigglez said:


> So within just a little over an hour from the UPS dropping off your Kindle they came back and you were REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!! SO There is still hope I get reaped today... Crossing those fingers and Cool for you .....


it was the post office- but funnily enough he passed (flew by) my house actually and i was all  but then i hear him screech to a halt and put his truck in reverse and he CAME BACK TO MY HOUSE and i was all  



Ophelia said:


> I think the desk is thanking god, too.


LOLOLOL not to mention my head!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i think i need a motrin now!


----------



## witchymom

GhostTown said:


> 'Bout damn time.
> 
> I was more anxious for you to get yours, than me mine.





sikntwizted said:


> I second that!


happy dance happy dance im dooooinnnng a happy dance!


----------



## bethene

oh, I am happy you got reaped! 

well, got thru ALL 180 messages,, there are ALOT of packages flying around the country due to be delivered in a few days or beginning of next week, there are a few who will be shipping a bit late ( a broken prop,, a car accident, emergency surgery, pay check changes, etc) so be patient,, I will be handling things,, been on ALONG time with the pm;s so need to get some work done, but will be checking back later,, I have alot of pic;s to look at , and some people to to contact later,,


----------



## witchy46

I'm soo ready to be reaped!!! Just sitting by the window and waiting!!!


----------



## Kelloween

witchy46 said:


> I'm soo ready to be reaped!!! Just sitting by the window and waiting!!!


me too!! (pretending not to be though)


----------



## LadySherry

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU HEAR ME I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!!!
Hubby called and said my package was delivered today from Jacksonville, Il and is waiting for me in the living room, then he asked if he could open it. NO!!!!!!!!!! I now have to wait to get off work to put my hands on it. Trust me I hope the police aren't out as I make my way home. This is killing me to wait. Maybe my stomach is starting to hurt and I have to leave early.


----------



## JustWhisper

*Sorry to jump in here but I want to remind everyone that TODAY is the LAST DAY to sign up for the second Secret Reaper exchange. You have until midnight pacific time. Hurry...you know you don't want the fun to end. PM me if you want to play.*


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> happy dance happy dance im dooooinnnng a happy dance!


Thank the great Halloween heavens above and below that Witchymom finally got reaped!  Ahem....I'm taking over the desk and I'd like to order an early cocktail from Auditor. A glass of Vampire merlot would be wonderful....if you have any in stock.  Thanks for the overnight desk mod Darius - my head is much more fragile than a certain hard-headed woman who shall remain nameless and lives in North Carolina....


----------



## Araniella

I"ve been reaped!! Saving the opening for after football practice.....sooo excited! This is going to be torture!


----------



## CoreysCrypt

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!! Wife just sent me a text... time to skip out of work early


----------



## GhostTown

I

Have

Been

Reaped




Or so I've been told........


----------



## dariusobells

The smallish brown bear called.. he left the package on the porch.


----------



## Araniella

OK...soooo...I have absolutely no self control...... I couldn't wait. I am amazed and touched and smiling from ear to ear. I couldn't have had a more thoughtful Reaper ! Wait until you seeeee! Pics and Reaper reveal after practice


----------



## Ophelia

Okay, I'll admit it. I've been obsessively stalking these threads because my victim's package was supposedly delivered today.


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, LawP and I will take witchymom's place in the head banging


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Ok, LawP and I will take witchymom's place in the head banging


sets my new candles by you so you dont hit the corner of that desk. it smarts when you do that!


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> sets my new candles by you so you dont hit the corner of that desk. it smarts when you do that!


Thanks chickie lol


----------



## frogkid11

I, TOO, HAVE BEEN REAPED TODAY (and it feels SOOOO gooooood). I have to leave in 4 minutes to make it to my dinner engagement on time (of course I HAD to open it), so I'll be posting pics later tonight....but WHAT A HAUL !!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I have to do a little stalking to figure out who my SR was (I have your last name and address but don't want to say it here)....but thank you immensely!


----------



## dariusobells

all the trucks have come and gone
and I, un-reaped shall carry on
I'll dream of bats and creepy things 
till the postman reaping brings.


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> sets my new candles by you so you dont hit the corner of that desk. it smarts when you do that!


That's so sweet Witchy! 

Psssst....Mandy.....how about we go candle-picking tonight?


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

dariusobells said:


> all the trucks have come and gone
> and I, un-reaped shall carry on
> I'll dream of bats and creepy things
> till the postman reaping brings.


I'll join you...I'll bring some wine!


----------



## LawP

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I'll join you...I'll bring some wine!


Wine?! I like wine. Can I come too? I'll bring the candlelight (hee hee)


----------



## dariusobells

pull up a chair, I'll light a fire and let the ghost start telling tales (silly pirates.. dead men do tell tales) 

Bloody Mary over here if you don't mind.. the drink not the girl.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Well I'm home... there wasn't a package waiting for me  maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LadySherry

Omg!!!!!!!!!!! My reaper rocks!!!!!! I would share with y'all but you would try to steal it. I have searched the box to no avail. I have your real name but not your screen name. But I would like to THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the bendable clown and the clown costume. The bendable clown reached out of the chair it was sitting in and grabbed my hubby. I think it startled him alittle. I laughed so hard I cried


----------



## obcessedwithit

I GOOD GRANNY REAPER , I HAVE BEEN REAPED...........................AWESOME...... sorry I am a little late reaper walked by the box a few times and of course by BF did not say ...you got a package today....................so go to the picture thread going on over to post.....................AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> That's so sweet Witchy!
> 
> Psssst....Mandy.....how about we go candle-picking tonight?


hehehehe sounds like a plan 



dariusobells said:


> pull up a chair, I'll light a fire and let the ghost start telling tales (silly pirates.. dead men do tell tales)
> 
> Bloody Mary over here if you don't mind.. the drink not the girl.


Uh oh....Ima gowna be ascared!


----------



## greaseballs80

Patiently still waiting to be reaped


----------



## dariusobells

still waiting to hear from my victim... put some time into their gift.. I do hope they like it....


----------



## Kelloween

greaseballs80 said:


> Patiently still waiting to be reaped


as I...............


----------



## Ilean

Kymmm said:


> Still waiting here but found out that the package I sent was delivered today!!! I hope my victim is happy with everything!


Oh KYMMM!!!!! You are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It truely felt like christmas! I loved the teaser letters, they're still on my fridge. I was shocked at how wonderful this gift was. It's like you really know who I am. I do have to ask how you sent your letters from somewhere else when you were in california? My dog is not quite sure what to do when he sees the zombie dog.  Did you really make the stacked books with candle? it turned out professionally amazing. And yes, this was irrevocably the best way to kick off the Halloween Season!!


----------



## The Auditor

Let's see...that's one bloody mary...two Vampire merlots straight from the vict...er, bottle...anybody else? Getting close to Last Call....


----------



## MissMandy

*hiccup* ......I'm good 




.....tequila really does make your clothes fall off


----------



## moonwitchkitty

would like one tooo please something with Tequila


----------



## moonwitchkitty

or Rum.. Rum is always welcomed


----------



## msgatorslayer

Maybe, just maybe, my victim will be receiving their package tommorrow instead of Saturday. I just tracked it and it's at a sorting facility in their state.


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> or Rum.. Rum is always welcomed


I'm a tequila kinda gal. Lick of salt, shot, suck on lime. Ohhhh yeah  But I am a fan of coconut rum. That stuff goes down smooth.....too smooth


----------



## dariusobells

alright Auditor, that seems to be 2 bottles of tequila, 2 bottles of rum on bottle of vodka and what ever you plan on drinking when you shut down the bar and join us by the fire. the marshmallows and tortured souls are almost ready to roast.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> I'm a tequila kinda gal. Lick of salt, shot, suck on lime. Ohhhh yeah  But I am a fan of coconut rum. That stuff goes down smooth.....too smooth


till you start loosing clothing wont be the first time, or the last  long story.. but man is it good yum yum yum


----------



## The Auditor

Wow ok....vodka, rum, tekillya, all set up...careful with this stuff by the fire...

As for me, it's time to break out the 'shine.


----------



## The Auditor

Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


I loved it so much i am doing the second one and plan on doing it next year so much fun  You?


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


I did mention scary stories around the fire tonight didn't I?

This is actually my first year for SR even though I've been here on the forum for going on 6 Halloweens. In the past I have been so addicted to the props section I always missed sign up. I think I might do it again though.. heck the discussion thread is fun enough as it is.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I have a question about Rescue Reaping.....do you guys have a list of people to do the rescueing or can people volunteer ? I mean obviously the hope would be that a rescue would't be needed but in case of such emergency I would love to volunteer , this year or in the future. I had to be rescued last year ( I don' think it was my reapers fault though) , my first year and would love to help in that way. I was just curious how that works.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

disembodiedvoice said:


> I have a question about Rescue Reaping.....do you guys have a list of people to do the rescueing or can people volunteer ? I mean obviously the hope would be that a rescue would't be needed but in case of such emergency I would love to volunteer , this year or in the future. I had to be rescued last year ( I don' think it was my reapers fault though) , my first year and would love to help in that way. I was just curious how that works.


i think bethene does have a list for rescue reapers...i had to be rescued last year as well. i would just pm bethene.


----------



## LairMistress

I feel bad for my victim. I didn't put a note in the box, none of it was "hidden", and I see now that there was talk at some point of adding a "local item" for the fun of it. I didn't do that, either. (I don't know what I could have put in there though...post card? oooh, I could have made a copy of the 1925 picture of the sanitorium that my mother used to work at back in the 50's...yeah...or maybe we have a shop that sells miniature ferris wheels, since we have the Eli Bridge Co. here??)

I was really rushed when I sent it, because I was a day late. I hope that it's well received, and next year, I'll be more on the ball.

Thank you to my sender, I loved everything! The chocolates were especially delicious!


----------



## lizzyborden

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


This was my first time participating and it's been so much fun! I've signed up to do it again and if all goes well will do it again next year! 

Lizzy


----------



## Kymmm

Ilean said:


> Oh KYMMM!!!!! You are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It truely felt like christmas! I loved the teaser letters, they're still on my fridge. I was shocked at how wonderful this gift was. It's like you really know who I am. I do have to ask how you sent your letters from somewhere else when you were in california? My dog is not quite sure what to do when he sees the zombie dog.  Did you really make the stacked books with candle? it turned out professionally amazing. And yes, this was irrevocably the best way to kick off the Halloween Season!!


it has made my night to know that you are enjoying everything and that it all got there in one piece! Sometimes it pays to have family members in other states. I didn't want ya figuring out who your Secret Reaper was too early  Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Ophelia

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


Even with all of the stress, my plans are to continue doing this. I may not continue to do both rounds, but I definitely enjoy this too much to not do at least one of them. However, with that being said, I'm no fool. If life and/or money make for it to be too much of a strain, then I will pass on it until I'm able to do it again.

Although, you did say "considering." So, pretty much my whole answer beyond the first sentence is moot.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I had so much fun with SR I that I've already signed up for SR II and am waiting for a new victim's name!


----------



## nhh

Secret Reaper is so freaking addicting!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I had so much fun with SR I that I've already signed up for SR II and am waiting for a new victim's name!


Me too. I hope I wasn't to late tho. The cutoff is today and I just pm'ed my interest a few minutes ago after thinking about how great it would be to have a quarterly reaper, lol. Then I realized there was reaper 2 and I needed to get to signing.


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> alright Auditor, that seems to be 2 bottles of tequila, 2 bottles of rum on bottle of vodka and what ever you plan on drinking when you shut down the bar and join us by the fire. the marshmallows and tortured souls are almost ready to roast.


Oh how fun! I love sitting around a fire and getting drunk 



The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


Not I


----------



## dariusobells

ah with the sun rise trucks begin their rounds delivering packages.. and hopefully reapings.


----------



## dawnthedead

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


I havent heard from my victim yet which is a little disappointing but I dont think it will stop me from doing it again next year...


----------



## nhh

OMG boxes are on the truck... My victim will get reaped today!!!!!!


----------



## Junit

I just checked my tracking #... It says my SR gift *SHOULD* be delivered tomorrow! BUT... it's still four states away from where it has to be sent. I hope it's there tomorrow...


----------



## kallie

Spookybella977 said:


> Halloweeeiner... what part of TX??
> 
> Can't wait to see if my Victim likes their gifts!!! I'm nervous!!!!


Oh this victim loved everything. And I mean LOVE isn't even a strong enough word!! Thanks spooikybella!!!


----------



## Lisaloo

Oh my hell, I just can't stand it. My victims package is out for delivery and I keep hitting the refresh button on the tracking page every five minutes, guh.


----------



## trentsketch

I just got reaped! Ferguc sent me a huge box of haunted carnival material that works perfectly. It's really creepy, actually, since the note enclosed in the box reads almost word for word what I sent in as my like list for the Secret Reaper II swap. I'm talking lights, carnival prizes, creepy snacks, critters, signage, and all sorts of good stuff. It's amazing. Photos are uploading.


----------



## NormalLikeYou

I did that yesterday. Glad I'm not the only one!



Lisaloo said:


> Oh my hell, I just can't stand it. My victims package is out for delivery and I keep hitting the refresh button on the tracking page every five minutes, guh.


----------



## sookie

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


Oh yes I will be doing it again next year. I had fun.  I did SRII last year and SRI this year.


----------



## Spookerstar

The Auditor said:


> Now, at the risk of being a major buzz kill...by chance, is there any in this fine company who is considering _not_ doing this again next year?


I love SR! Last year was my first year and I ended up signing up for both SRI and SRII. It was much more stressful on the second go around because it is closer to Halloween. This year one round is good enough but it was lots of fun. I have had more fun this year since I kept up on this thread and the picture thread. I feel more involved. I think seeing everyone's photos and hearing your excitement was almost more fun then being reaped myself (almost).
Auditor - from your question, sounds like you might not want to do it again. Let me get you and drink and tell us your troubles.


----------



## nhh

Lisaloo said:


> Oh my hell, I just can't stand it. My victims package is out for delivery and I keep hitting the refresh button on the tracking page every five minutes, guh.


I know. Me too. But, now it's been delivered and on the porch. Crap, more waiting!!!


----------



## LawP

I've been so thoughtfully reaped...I'm *sniff*...doing that fluttering thing that beauty pageant contenstants do when they're trying not to cry...


----------



## dariusobells

Still not reaped... but UPS hasn't run yet there is still hope


----------



## LawP

...guess I fluttered too much cuz I didn't mean to post until I finished my...well...my darn post! My wonderful SR sent me a personalized (with my name spelled correctly...which, if you only knew how many times,.,,anyway) wine glass with a witch on it...and a bunch of little Almond Joy candy bars - my absolute favorite! Thank you Linda! I don't know your screen name and I've done a bit of stalking but please put me out of my misery and tell me who you are. I loved my gift and I'm very grateful. You're the best!  I'll post pics on the other thread.


----------



## The Red Hallows

Not reaped today. UPS and USPS both came and left. Weird that neither myself or husband have been reaped. But, I did notice that a bunch of people shipped late, so maybe our reapers are the fashionably late ones.... killing me slowly...


----------



## Lisaloo

Ok, now it says "Delivered" but no word from my victim yet. This is torture!


----------



## dariusobells

guess since LawP was reaped.. i'll take over the desk... not planing on banging my head, but the upholstery is nice.. and she left these delightful candles...

Just a double Talisker neat tonight barkeep.. candle light no fire as we consider our tales of woe and dread...


(Starting to envy Charlie Browns rock... just sayin...)


----------



## witchy46

I GOT REAPED!!!

LIsaloo is awesome, she made soo many cool things, I love it all, including the box she sent it in!!! I posted some pics in the picture thread. Thanks sooo much !!!!


----------



## bethene

Auditor, please, say it isn't so!!!! we need you at the reaper,, you are the fuel to all the crazy fires! you will be reaped,,, no matter what!


----------



## LawP

dariusobells said:


> guess since LawP was reaped.. i'll take over the desk... not planing on banging my head, but the upholstery is nice.. and she left these delightful candles...


...uh...if Miss Mandy and I executed the candle-picking caper successfully Darius...youz need a flashlight my friend...just sayin


----------



## witchymom

LawP said:


> ...uh...if Miss Mandy and I executed the candle-picking caper successfully Darius...youz need a flashlight my friend...just sayin


ummm my candles BETTER still be there!!!!!


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> ummm my candles BETTER still be there!!!!!




They are there in spirit Witchymom. It was Mandy's idea  Auuuuuditor...Witchymom needs a cocktail...Im worried she's gonna hurt Mandy cuz she stole her beautiful purple candles she got from her SR.  I didn't do it. (LawP puts back the tallest candle...Mandy has the other two...honest.


----------



## witchy46

You guys are too funny!!!


----------



## witchymom

im gonna say it once, and only once. ALL my candles better be ON MY DESK when i come back tomorrow.....


----------



## LawP

witchymom said:


> im gonna say it once, and only once. ALL my candles better be ON MY DESK when i come back tomorrow.....


Yes Ma'am, Sir.


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> Auditor, please, say it isn't so!!!! we need you at the reaper,, you are the fuel to all the crazy fires! you will be reaped,,, no matter what!


I just asked a question...no decision has been made...all good


----------



## moonwitchkitty

witchymom said:


> im gonna say it once, and only once. ALL my candles better be ON MY DESK when i come back tomorrow.....


hehehehe (laughs wickedly)


----------



## The Auditor

QUOTE=LawP;1345646]Auuuuuditor...Witchymom needs a cocktail...[/QUOTE]

Pina colada coming right up.



witchymom said:


> im gonna say it once, and only once. ALL my candles better be ON MY DESK when i come back tomorrow.....


All right you 2, put the candles back.




Then take the desk.


----------



## dariusobells

no one gets the desk till I get my scotch... after that.. witchymom must find it herself...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> QUOTE=LawP;1345646]Auuuuuditor...Witchymom needs a cocktail...


Pina colada coming right up.



All right you 2, put the candles back.




Then take the desk.[/QUOTE]

the desk would make a great lab table, or to store the liquor bottles, bout to start drinkin lady's and ghouls. MOJITO mmmm rumy rum rum rum


----------



## Spookerstar

If I remember right Auditor did get reaped but he never shared photos. No more drinks until we see pics!!!



The Auditor said:


> I just asked a question...no decision has been made...all good


----------



## The Auditor

Bushmills for Darius

Mojito for Moonwitchkitty

Cuba Libre for me.

And the rest of you?


----------



## dariusobells

Spookerstar said:


> If I remember right Auditor did get reaped but he never shared photos. No more drinks until we see pics!!!



No that's OK I'll take over the bar.. (gotta stock more scotch back there...)


----------



## The Auditor

Spookerstar said:


> If I remember right Auditor did get reaped but he never shared photos.


You are correct. I never post pics. Because I'm evil like that.



Spookerstar said:


> No more drinks until we see pics!!!


>blink<

You're telling the bartender, no more drinks. OK...but I think this crowd's gonna get ugly when they find out the bar's closed....


----------



## Spookerstar

Is this a Cuban bar? I will join you in a mojito!



The Auditor said:


> Bushmills for Darius
> 
> Mojito for Moonwitchkitty
> 
> Cuba Libre for me.
> 
> And the rest of you?


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> You are correct. I never post pics. Because I'm evil like that.
> 
> 
> 
> >blink<
> 
> You're telling the bartender, no more drinks. OK...but I think this crowd's gonna get ugly when they find out the bar's closed....


well so much for taking over...


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> No that's OK I'll take over the bar.. (gotta stock more scotch back there...)


Whew...that was close. Thanks man...oh, don't let them get the still!


----------



## dariusobells

the gold before the still we can always get more gold with shine...


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> well so much for taking over...



No no, it's yours.


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> No no, it's yours.


very well A round on the house in praise of Auditors tending bar.


----------



## Spookerstar

dariusobells said:


> very well A round on the house in praise of Auditors tending bar.


Shots for everyone!


----------



## dariusobells

Spookerstar said:


> Shots for everyone!


not sure if I have that many arrows.. oh wait.. right...


----------



## MissMandy

Ok first of all, IT WAS ALL LAWP'S IDEA! You gots some nerve blaming me girly  

Second of all, move your bum over, darius. I was here first 

Third of all, are you considering not doing SR next year, Auditor?


----------



## dariusobells

MissMandy said:


> Second of all, move your bum over, darius. I was here first


been here longer?? .. not sure I would go that far.. but there is always room behind the bar... if you wold take this quart jar of .. er um _water_ over to Auditor for me? Pretty Please?


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> been here longer?? .. not sure I would go that far.. but there is always room behind the bar... if you wold take this quart jar of .. er um _water_ over to Auditor for me? Pretty Please?


Well I meant here at the desk, banging my head, not on the forum lol. But sure, I'll take the......water, over to him


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I have some yummys Auditor most welcome over here.. and you are correct.. it will be a blood bath


----------



## dariusobells

MissMandy said:


> Well I meant here at the desk, banging my head, not on the forum lol. But sure, I'll take the......water, over to him


Oh the desk.. yes well I geuss I have surrendered that in favor of 3 feet of mahogany.. it's all yours. I do hope you enjoy the upholstery.. I use only the finest.. hides ..in my y leather furniture.


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> Oh the desk.. yes well I geuss I have surrendered that in favor of 3 feet of mahogany.. it's all yours. I do hope you enjoy the upholstery.. I use only the finest.. hides ..in my y leather furniture.


Thank you kindly, sir  If you feel like coming back, you're more than welcome, there's enough room


Ohh yum, I wish I could drink that! Stuff gives me major heartburn though


----------



## dariusobells

well the Pumpkin Vodka shot are lined up on the bar.. those of us who still wait reaping can drown our sorrows while living vicariously through those lucky ghouls who have been taken unto the harvest.


----------



## dariusobells

(on an off note the last post has me seriously considering how to make Pumpkin liqueur...)


----------



## MissMandy

Pumpkin liqueur would be delish. I'm enjoying a glass of rhubarb wine right now


----------



## Spookybella977

kallie said:


> Oh this victim loved everything. And I mean LOVE isn't even a strong enough word!! Thanks spooikybella!!!



You are very very welcome Kallie!!! I am so HAPPY you loved your gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LawP

MissMandy said:


> Ok first of all, IT WAS ALL LAWP'S IDEA! You gots some nerve blaming me girly


Nuh uh...it wasn't.


----------



## hallorenescene

so how many now are still waiting


ME!


----------



## LawP

dariusobells said:


> well the Pumpkin Vodka shot are lined up on the bar.. those of us who still wait reaping can drown our sorrows while living vicariously through those lucky ghouls who have been taken unto the harvest.


You know my dearest Darius...just because we've been reaped doesn't mean we have no other sorrows to drown. I have a blister. It hurts.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so true LawP or things to celebrate like the first day of Fall  or just because the booze is good


----------



## nhh

Dang all this talk about drinks is making me thirsty!!!! I've been reaped, my victim has been reaped... It's definitly time for a drink. Now to watch the rest of the reaping... I'm so totally getting into Halloween. Well more than I usally am.


----------



## msgatorslayer

My victim will get their package today. 

Have to remember to take my phone charger to work today cause I'll be checking in, often.


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Nuh uh...it wasn't.


Ohhh yeah huh! 



hallorenescene said:


> so how many now are still waiting
> 
> 
> ME!


I is  I hate Saturdays. Between going to my brother's football games, catching up with a friend, spending the evening with my mom while hubby is at the races....I'm never home! Saturday is the ONE day I pray I won't get reaped lol.


----------



## Kelloween

and me.....


----------



## pumpkinking30

Finally a name, a victim, and an evil plan. Halloween is in the air, I can feel it. Muahahahaha.....


----------



## bethene

well, I bought some "tricks" red wine yesterday,, I think I will have a glass of that while I wait,,,

Auditor, sorry I , I now remember you were reaped,, (too much booze does that ya know,,,) 

well, all those who have not been reaped, will check on your reaper over the weekend,, have names written down,, you can also send me a visitor message, my message box is full almost, delete what I can but alot I can not due to the reaper, names and addys, victims,, tracking numbers,etc,, but will be checking,, never fear,,,


----------



## Ilean

LawP said:


> ...guess I fluttered too much cuz I didn't mean to post until I finished my...well...my darn post! My wonderful SR sent me a personalized (with my name spelled correctly...which, if you only knew how many times,.,,anyway) wine glass with a witch on it...and a bunch of little Almond Joy candy bars - my absolute favorite! Thank you Linda! I don't know your screen name and I've done a bit of stalking but please put me out of my misery and tell me who you are. I loved my gift and I'm very grateful. You're the best!  I'll post pics on the other thread.


I posted on the picture thread, but alas it twas me! Err... I-->lean. From your neighboring state of New Mexico. I wanted the gifts to come from all over, except New Mexico. It seems I was the only one involved from this state and I didn't want to give myself away. I really hope you enjoyed your gifts!


----------



## GhostTown

hallorenescene said:


> so how many now are still waiting
> 
> 
> ME!



My wife, Aaaprn, still has not received her Reaping yet.


----------



## hallorenescene

ME and Aaapm are still waiting

who else?

sniff


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Are we in need of rescue reapers?


----------



## kloey74

I'm just waiting for my victim to post that he got his package.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

still waiting here too  cant waittt


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Mystikgarden

nothing here either :/


----------



## dariusobells

ah another evening with little hope til Monday morn.. very well then beer 30 it is..


----------



## Ophelia

Is that beer:30, or beer #30?


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> ah another evening with little hope til Monday morn.. very well then beer 30 it is..


Holy crap lol


----------



## hallorenescene

me, Aaapm, hostesswiththemostess, Pumpkinprincess, Mystikgarden, dariusobells

we are desolutes


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> me, Aaapm, hostesswiththemostess, Pumpkinprincess, Mystikgarden, dariusobells
> 
> we are desolutes


Me too. But I was informed that there was an accident with my gift and that's why my reaper was delayed in sending. My reaper need not feel bad! Crap happens


----------



## greaseballs80

Me too, still patiently waiting! It's ok I have plenty to do with my secret repearII planning.


----------



## RCIAG

OK, I've been outta town in NC since Thursday & too busy to check on my victim's package but I just checked UPS & this is what they said:

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
Monday, 09/24/2012, By End of Day

The site said it hit a "late train" on 9/20 so it's finally in the state & will be out for delivery on Monday.


----------



## witchymom

Hoping tomorrow brings many many reapings!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dariusobells

gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half. 

Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


----------



## Spookerstar

Wow hope your grandson is going to be ok - very scary!

I would like a beer and one for my SR who finally revealed them self - Trac28!! My way of saying thanks



dariusobells said:


> gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half.
> 
> Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


----------



## Araniella

I am right there with you kloey74



kloey74 said:


> I'm just waiting for my victim to post that he got his package.


----------



## Araniella

Congrats on the grand son!





dariusobells said:


> gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half.
> 
> Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


----------



## bethene

lots of people told me they were shipping late, but will check on those of you who said they were not reaped,,, if more have not been, please let me know,, so I can check on their reapers status


----------



## dariusobells

Beer out to Spookerstar.. any one else?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

me please.. Rum


----------



## The Auditor

Darius, glad grandbaby is ok. You're right, you'll never experience any time as long as that, but it will make all the time you have left with him that much sweeter.


----------



## The Auditor

Wow...real quiet on this thread tonight...


----------



## badgirl

dariusobells said:


> gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half.
> 
> Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


So glad he is okay. I've been in that waiting room and it is excruciating.


----------



## hallorenescene

me, Aaapm, hostesswiththemostess, Pumpkinprincess, Mystikgarden, dariusobells, MissMandy, greaseballs80

dariusobells, glad your grandchild is making it.


----------



## bethene

well, I have heard from most of the reapers of the victims unreaped yet,, and there are a few more than what Hallo posted,, most of the gifts have been sent or i am aware there being a issue and things will be late, a couple I have contacted but no answer so far,, but am trying to get things done,, 

Please if any one hears of any one not receiving a gift contact me, or tell them too,,,


----------



## Mystikgarden

I'm crossing my fingers that I'll get reaped today


----------



## dariusobells

good thing I am at work or I would be watching for delivery trucks all day!


----------



## EvilMel

My person will be reaped by the end of the day! I saw that it's out for delivery and I'm very excited.


----------



## LadySherry

Bethene,
Let me know if a rescue reaper is needed.


----------



## GhostTown

My wife's (Aaaprn) victim still thinks that I'm his Reaper. What's funny is, he was my Reaper. To end it all, my wife (Aaaprn  ) has not yet been Reaped.

Funny stuff, this Reapin' business.


----------



## Halloween Scream

I'm still waiting for my package as well, but Bethene was kind enough to let me know that it's on the way. I hope today is the day - I feel like decorating! If not, I might be joining those tonight at the "bar', but only if someone will make me up a good mocktail (feeling pretty good for third trimester, by the way ).


----------



## The Red Hallows

GhostTown said:


> My wife's (Aaaprn) victim still thinks that I'm his Reaper. .


I knew as soon as you said you weren't his reaper..... and then I giggled because he thought he was being punked.


----------



## msgatorslayer

On a post office shelf, far, far, away, sit's a package. Waiting for it's intended victim to pick it up.


----------



## moony_1

dariusobells said:


> gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half.
> 
> Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


Happy to hear things are ok. As much as I love the macabre and the dark my only real fear is something happening to my children, I can't imagine how excruciating that wait was.


----------



## moony_1

msgatorslayer said:


> On a post office shelf, far, far, away, sit's a package. Waiting for it's intended victim to pick it up.


Is is for me? Our mail people are terrible. The lat package I received I wasn't even given a "sorry we missed you" or a phone call.  we need new carriers here! Hoping your victim gets their package! Still waiting to hear from my victim  I hope they liked it


----------



## msgatorslayer

moony_1 said:


> Is is for me? Our mail people are terrible. The lat package I received I wasn't even given a "sorry we missed you" or a phone call.  we need new carriers here! Hoping your victim gets their package! Still waiting to hear from my victim  I hope they liked it


Could be. You're pretty far away from me, lol.


----------



## moony_1

msgatorslayer said:


> Could be. You're pretty far away from me, lol.


Lol I'm far away from everyone haha we're five and a half hours away from the nearest city haha we are a big enough city on our own (just over 100k) so we have shoppin here, but it's pretty limited to Walmart, Canadian tire, things of that sort! Always fun to head south to shop haha


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Still hoping our victim will log in and acknowledge our gift. T___T And that it was actually delivered to the correct place.


----------



## MissMandy

I'm baaaaack  Went fishing yesterday, so I was gone most of the day. But I miss y'all


----------



## moony_1

I know ours got to the right place because it was signed for by someone in my victims family. Just no word if they liked it :/


----------



## GhostTown

My victim showed pics of my gift, but I did not claim it!!!!


----------



## CoreysCrypt

moony_1 said:


> I know ours got to the right place because it was signed for by someone in my victims family. Just no word if they liked it :/


Im in the same boat. 

Never mind I just saw there post. They got it


----------



## MissWendy13

I checked the tracking on my victims package and it says it was delivered 3 days ago, I hope she got it ok!  I will be so sad if it went missing! :[


----------



## Araniella

Yup. . . I know. even just a 'hey i was reaped' post would be a good thing.

QUOTE=MissWendy13;1348508]I checked the tracking on my victims package and it says it was delivered 3 days ago, I hope she got it ok!  I will be so sad if it went missing! :[[/QUOTE]


----------



## Teresa M

dariusobells said:


> gotta say.. after waiting through emergency surgery for the new born grand son and him making it out OK.. my reaper can take as much time as they need... 2 - 3 weeks will not be as long as that hour and a half.
> 
> Now who wants what from the Bar.. I'm feeling generous tonight....


Congratulations on the Grandson! I am so glad to hear that all went well.


----------



## Mystikgarden

Well I know my "gift is in route" but it's not here today, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

NEED PICTURES !! love seeing what everyone else is getting don't forget to post on the picture thread


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Doing the snoopy dance.....I've been reaped!

The Great Pumpkin is non other than WENDY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, Wendy, you out did yourself! Of course I've loved my SR gifts in past years, but yours is the icing on the cake! My daughter commented as looked at all my goodies and said, "Wendy really knows what you like!"

Thanks so much for adding such cool decorations to my collection! The color scheme is just gorgeous! I'll post photos on the picture thread so everyone can drool over my Halloween goodies!

Thanks again, Wendy!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

we are wanting to go to a haunted house this year north central Texas any suggestions?


----------



## Spookerstar

Is the bar closed tonight? I don't see anyone drinking. Maybe someone started the official spooky bar thread. Have a good night!


----------



## hallorenescene

it's anothwer day, looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## dariusobells

Sorry I was passed out on a tetanus shot painkillers and antibiotics after having a spring drive itself beneath the nail of my right index finger.. nothing prop related did it changing a head light for my daughter. 

in other news.. still not reaped.. I am hopeful though Bethene checked this last weekend and my reaper was forced to ship late.. just added suspense for me!


----------



## moony_1

Still waiting here! But loving the pics that everyone is posting! And honestly so far I've been more anxious waiting for my victim to make a post than I have been waiting for mynown


----------



## Junit

UGH. I just checked my tracking # for my reaper and it has not been updated since Sept 21! Stupid post office. I'm still waiting as well, but i'm more patient for mine than for my reapee's to arrive.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

The post office FINALLY update by status since Friday and it say my victim's package was delivered yesterday


----------



## Junit

FedEx JUST dropped a delightful box at the door!!! Will rip it open real quick before I leave and post photos later when i get home again. Thank you SR!!


----------



## Kelloween

I am still waiting also


----------



## moony_1

I went to pick up my son from school and when I got home, there was a missed delivery stickie on the door. I got excited but then saw that it was for my husband and that it was a certified letter. Haha what a teaser!


----------



## badgirl

The delivery trucks have come and gone for the day and still no reaping.  Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## MissMandy

This thread has farted out tremendously!


----------



## sumrtym

My victim never said a word. 

I must fail at reaping.


----------



## moony_1

sumrtym said:


> My victim never said a word.
> 
> I must fail at reaping.


Mine didn't either, and although it's hard not to think that they didn't say anything because they hated it, I keep telling myself that maybe something came up...my victim hasn't even posted anything since august I believe. 

I'm sure you did a wonderful job!


----------



## witchymom

Everything I've seen this year has been amazing! I am sure that no one sent a 'bad' gift. And if your victim fails to thank you, well, thats just poor manners imo! 

Even if you DON'T like a gift, its just RUDE not to thank someone as their time and money went into it and sometimes, a little white lie IS ok! But then, some people simply have no manners!


----------



## sumrtym

moony_1 said:


> Mine didn't either, and although it's hard not to think that they didn't say anything because they hated it, I keep telling myself that maybe something came up...my victim hasn't even posted anything since august I believe.


Easier that way, mine has been on at least a half dozen times since delivery and even posted in the SR image thread since delivery....but not about theirs. I did fall short on time again this year so had to go store bought over homemade. Unfortunately, I do all the buying and help organize before / set up for a 50 person event every Sept (held this last weekend) that had over 105 prize packages involved. It really sucks down my time, especially in August into September which is why this is my first year participating SR.

Maybe I should handcraft a few things during the year when I have more time, give a list of things I have done to Bethany when I sign up, and she might be able to match with some likes during signup. However, that really just shifts more work to her that she REALLY doesn't need either!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

It has been hard to follow this post, I have been under the weather. Sumrtym and Moony 1, you can't take it to heart. Some people are just like that. It does suck that you put your heart into it, but that is a reflection on them, not you!


----------



## sumrtym

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It has been hard to follow this post, I have been under the weather. Sumrtym and Moony 1, you can't take it to heart. Some people are just like that. It does suck that you put your heart into it, but that is a reflection on them, not you!


Well, your reap was just amazing and my clear favorite of all I've seen this year! You must have spent a LOT of time on it. Thanks for the thoughts and hope you get feeling better!

P.S. I should clarify, other than the reaper gift "I" received that was amazing and perfect!


----------



## MissMandy

I 100% agree with, witchy. And to know your victim has been on and posting since receiving their gift and they haven't said anything? Wow. I'm sure your gift was awesome, sumrtym


----------



## moony_1

sumrtym said:


> Easier that way, mine has been on at least a half dozen times since delivery and even posted in the SR image thread since delivery....but not about theirs. I did fall short on time again this year so had to go store bought over homemade. Unfortunately, I do all the buying and help organize before / set up for a 50 person event every Sept (held this last weekend) that had over 105 prize packages involved. It really sucks down my time, especially in August into September which is why this is my first year participating SR.
> 
> Maybe I should handcraft a few things during the year when I have more time, give a list of things I have done to Bethany when I sign up, and she might be able to match with some likes during signup. However, that really just shifts more work to her that she REALLY doesn't need either!


Aww hey even store bought is wonderful!!! Not everyone has the time to make things...I know I was happy with what I made for my reaper...and I guess in a way that's what matters! You put your thought and time into purchasing still...so don't get down! I'm sure even though yours was "just" store bought (even though that by no means puts it on a lesser value) it was still wonderful!!! And hey if you want, you can send me some "just" store bought thugs  hahaha I'll appreciate it!


----------



## moony_1

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It has been hard to follow this post, I have been under the weather. Sumrtym and Moony 1, you can't take it to heart. Some people are just like that. It does suck that you put your heart into it, but that is a reflection on them, not you!


I'm not so much taking it to heart I just want to know what tey think lol. Even if they hated it, I'd love to know lol. But, just because it was delivered-they may not have even opened it yet! I know I said that if my gift came before my reaper got theirs, I wasn't going to open it. Who knows the circumstances? Not me!


----------



## sumrtym

moony_1 said:


> And hey if you want, you can send me some "just" store bought thugs  hahaha I'll appreciate it!


LOL...that's funny! You know, I actually have 2 little items going into storage for use in SR next year. They were going into my SR package, but at the last moment I found a single bigger / better item that has a real tie to home haunt community in a local store. Nothing huge, but I thought maybe recognizable and nice....in fact, I bought one for myself.

Maybe I should now share what it was in "store sightings" thread since I didn't want to post it in what I bought today before the SR, and I tend to follow both those threads fairly well without seeing it ever mentioned.


----------



## moony_1

sumrtym said:


> LOL...that's funny! You know, I actually have 2 little items going into storage for use in SR next year. They were going into my SR package, but at the last moment I found a single bigger / better item that has a real tie to home haunt community in a local store. Nothing huge, but I thought maybe recognizable and nice....in fact, I bought one for myself.
> 
> Maybe I should now share what it was in "store sightings" thread since I didn't want to post it in what I bought today before the SR....


Ha I posted one of the things I made for my reaper before I sent it  I was proud so I couldn't help it lol. I have to say though: I AM curious to find out!!! Haha


----------



## dariusobells

ahhh the melancholy days.. we need a band to liven things up.. in the mean time who wants a beer!


----------



## MissMandy

moony_1 said:


> I'm not so much taking it to heart I just want to know what tey think lol. Even if they hated it, I'd love to know lol. But, just because it was delivered-they may not have even opened it yet! I know I said that if my gift came before my reaper got theirs, I wasn't going to open it. Who knows the circumstances? Not me!


Ya know, that's very true. I know there are reapers who wait for their victim's package to arrive before opening their own. So that could be the case here. Which is understandable. I'd just at least wanna know they received the package lol


----------



## Kelloween

Are you positive they received it? I for one have not received mine...and I was so worried I was going to be late sending and I was one of the first..I was so proud, lol ( I tend to usually do everything at last moment) I was planning on doing the second round but was waiting to complete the first one and its still not happened so I have just quit being so anxious and it will come or it wont..I had more fun making Kim's than waiting anyway!


----------



## sumrtym

Kelloween said:


> Are you positive they received it?


Well, it was DROPPED at door, so I was worried about that. PM'd Bethany to check with my victim a few days back and my victim has been on since then. Haven't heard that they didn't get it (which would suck as someone took it or delivered wrong door....). Mine actually was delivered day after I mailed it, so it's been a full week now since delivery.


----------



## moony_1

Mine was signed for so I know they got it, but like I said, anythig could happen after that point! Maybe they are waiting for October to open it! Ahh well it arrived! Lol 
I'm just having fun watching the pictures roll in...i am BLOWN away by the talents of some forum members! Wish I had that kind of talent! 

And speaking of beer I'd love one! I've searched all over town for a pumpkin ale and NOt ONE liquor store carries it


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*OK OK -- I admit I am one of the late senders -- so my poor victim thinks they have been forgotten. BUT just you all wait to see what is in store!! I truly HOPE they love it all!! This box is getting BIGGER by the day!!*


----------



## moony_1

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *OK OK -- I admit I am one of the late senders -- so my poor victim thinks they have been forgotten. BUT just you all wait to see what is in store!! I truly HOPE they love it all!! This box is getting BIGGER by the day!!*


Haha I was honestly surprised I sent on time...I'm always late!


----------



## Kelloween

me too..I am the BIGGEST procrastinator EVER!


----------



## bethene

well, Kelloween, yours is in transit , ,

I want to chime in on the not thanking some one,, I agree with the person who says it is on them rather than you,,, you need to say thank your for any gift,, that being said, I know for a fact one person had problems with shipping their gift and has not opened theirs due to feeling bad that their package was not shipped,,, 

I do not want anyone to feel bad about their gift,, store bought, ,garage sale,, what ever you did, if you put thought into it,, you did good! I know I get worried when I make things that it is not good enough, and it is silly of me, because I know when some one makes me anything, i am so thrilled and honored,, but my point is, I think we do get self critical ,, when it is not needed!


----------



## moony_1

Bethene, I was going to NOT send part of my victims gift because I didn't think it was good enough-my hubby basically told me to smarten up and he packed it in lol. I am the worst for self criticism! One part I really liked, but the last minute thing I did I wasn't happy with :/ oh well, it's off someplace now! Lol


----------



## lizzyborden

bethene said:


> I do not want anyone to feel bad about their gift,, store bought, ,garage sale,, what ever you did, if you put thought into it,, you did good! I know I get worried when I make things that it is not good enough, and it is silly of me, because I know when some one makes me anything, i am so thrilled and honored,, but my point is, I think we do get self critical ,, when it is not needed!


Well said bethane! This was my first time participating and I kept wondering if I was doing it right and whether or not my victim would like their gift. 

I'd like to thank you for your time and effort in organizing this and to say just how much I enjoyed it! 

Lizzy


----------



## bethene

you are welcome, and I am glad you had fun,,, I just love it ~ all of it,,, but especially the fun, and friendship,, it is a great way to start out our season!


----------



## Kelloween

I have liked everyone's that I have seen, all different, a lot of originality and talent, I think we are all our worst critics..sometimes I put things on Ebay that Ive made and they get pretty high..and I am so afraid to send them in fear that the person won't like it because I know I don't like my crafts enough to pay what they did..and I agree about the thank yous...everyone should get one! Thanks Bethene for the update on mine and whoever its from..don't feel bad..I know things happen unexpectedly!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Thanks everyone (and ESPECIALLY MY VICTIM) for understanding and patience.... My life has been ... well it has been a WILD ride lately! As in "Mr. Toad's Wild Ride!" and heading down the tracks with a train coming head on!! EEEEK!!! *


----------



## moony_1

Yes Bethene thank you very much! And I agree it's a great way to kick off the season! I'm
Like a kid waitin for that "other" holiday . Ahh who am I kidding I love Xmas too lol 
if its my victim that feels bad and doesn't want to open theirs, please tell them too! There was something in there just for them! (well it all was but one special thig was "personalized" to an extent for them


----------



## Mystikgarden

I've been REAPED!!!!!! I'm posting pictures after dinner. My gift is so AWESOME!! I can't thank Val S. enough. Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Spookerstar

dariusobells said:


> ahhh the melancholy days.. we need a band to liven things up.. in the mean time who wants a beer!


Darious - that sounds so painful!!!

I am still at work, but I will take a beer! My boss is gone so he wont know. 

I would like to propose a toast to Bethene! Thanks for bringing joy to all of us this Halloween! May all your TOT's be thankful


----------



## dariusobells

A good fortified pumpkin ale to Spookerstar (careful now those are strong) who else tonight? (though we always keep a bit o'mountain dew set back)


----------



## killerhaunts

Dear Patient Victim,

I am sorry for the delays. Your package was sent this morning and you should get it by the end of this week. They told me 2 - 3 days, but it's still snail mail  I hope you like what i sent you and thanks again for your patience.

Yours Spookily,

killerhaunts

p.s. you are from the midwest ... wink, wink


----------



## LawP

dariusobells said:


> A good fortified pumpkin ale to Spookerstar (careful now those are strong) who else tonight? (though we always keep a bit o'mountain dew set back)


Darius, I would be supremely grateful if you could make me a hot toddy. I'm getting over a bout with bronchitis and a glass of merlot just won't do right now. 

Thank you!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going to go to the store and look for some October fest beer and go home, put on young Dr Frankenstein and wait for new pictures to arrive... 
you poor poor lost souls hope you get your reaping soon  how many total have not received? and do you have enough rescue reapers?


----------



## bethene

well, I am hoping it is a bit early for rescue reapers, I have several packages in transit and have been trying to contact a few.. will try email if do not answer pm, but mostly it is people who have had life issues and I know about them or things in transit,,,, unless some one has not received and has not let me know! 


IF ANYONE HAS NOT RECEIVED OR KNOW OF SOME ONE WHO HAS NOT PLEASE CONTACT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moony_1

bethene said:


> well, I am hoping it is a bit early for rescue reapers, I have several packages in transit and have been trying to contact a few.. will try email if do not answer pm, but mostly it is people who have had life issues and I know about them or things in transit,,,, unless some one has not received and has not let me know!
> 
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS NOT RECEIVED OR KNOW OF SOME ONE WHO HAS NOT PLEASE CONTACT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I've never done this before but it does seem a bit early for rescue reapers...this week is what I would call the "oops! Sorry it's late!" week! But remember it's not even October yet


----------



## Spookerstar

dariusobells said:


> A good fortified pumpkin ale to Spookerstar (careful now those are strong) who else tonight? (though we always keep a bit o'mountain dew set back)


**burp** Thanks! That is yummy


----------



## dariusobells

ahhh a spot of tea, lemon, Honey, Brown Sugar and a bit of Makers Mark and jut a touch of eye of newt for LawP.. add cream and peppermint stick to taste..


----------



## dariusobells

Moonwitchkitty, might I recommend Sam Adams Oktoberfest.. it is quite tasty...


----------



## MissMandy

I second Sam Adams. It's the beer I drink year round'


----------



## dariusobells

well fiends and neighbors I am tucking in with pharmacology, keys are on the bar last one out... oh wait..lol, last one out.. don't drink it all, see you early in the morning.


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> This thread has farted out tremendously!


Hmm, perhaps. So what do you intend to do to liven it up?

(looking pointedly at the bartop)


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Hmm, perhaps. So what do you intend to do to liven it up?
> 
> (looking pointedly at the bartop)


Are you suggesting I turn this into Coyote Ugly? LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Hmm, perhaps. So what do you intend to do to liven it up?
> 
> (looking pointedly at the bartop)


enough of the booze and who knows what will happen the clothes do tend to fall off when the Booze comes out  
are pictures 
just sayin


----------



## moonwitchkitty

oh and Sam Adams October fest has not been released here yet  oh bartender please oh please say you have some...


----------



## The Auditor

well then...what ya drinkin'?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

anything would be yummy at the moment, it has been a rough day


----------



## The Auditor

Sam Adams with a whiskey chaser for the lovely lady, then


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so awesome thank you Auditor


----------



## The Auditor

Very welcome.

Finish that, and there's a mojito with your name on it.


----------



## moony_1

The Auditor said:


> Hmm, perhaps. So what do you intend to do to liven it up?
> 
> (looking pointedly at the bartop)



I didn't think my past life and my haunt life would ever intermingle lol. Oh, the memories lol! While all these drinks are flying I think I may just help myself to one also! Beer me please!


----------



## Mystikgarden

How about a Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale instead?


----------



## The Auditor

Coming right up


----------



## The Auditor

moony_1 said:


> I didn't think my past life and my haunt life would ever intermingle lol. Oh, the memories lol! While all these drinks are flying I think I may just help myself to one also! Beer me please!



Certainly, here you go, our finest. But come on now, you can't just drop that little tease and NOT finish the story.


----------



## moony_1

Lol before I had kids I waitressed at a venue here in town...the ladies, they wore not much clothes lol (I kept mine on) twas run by a well known MC (motorcycle club) best tips ever! Haha and Halloween was fun there! And thanks for the beer!!! I need one this evening! (or four) lol


----------



## moony_1

Let's just say I never expected a bar top dancing convo in here hahaha


----------



## moonwitchkitty

moony_1 said:


> Lol before I had kids I waitressed at a venue here in town...the ladies, they wore not much clothes lol (I kept mine on) twas run by a well known MC (motorcycle club) best tips ever! Haha and Halloween was fun there! And thanks for the beer!!! I need one this evening! (or four) lol


its funny how our children change us seems like yesterday that I was drinking with friends. got pretty rowdy


----------



## The Auditor

So what I'm hearing, Moony, is that you have experience....which would be helpful. We could use a good cocktail waitress around here...


----------



## moony_1

moonwitchkitty said:


> its funny how our children change us seems like yesterday that I was drinking with friends. got pretty rowdy


Yep! It's funny people I went to highschool always say to me "of all of us I never would have expected you'd be the stay at home mom and embrace the "Suzy homemaker" so much!" lol it was always there I just had to get the fun out of the way first! But I still love to kick up my heels


----------



## moony_1

The Auditor said:


> So what I'm hearing, Moony, is that you have experience....which would be helpful. We could use a good cocktail waitress around here...


Haha sure thing if it picks up in here just give me a shout!


----------



## hallorenescene

i love that show coyote ugly. i wish i was younger, looks like fun.


----------



## Rikki

I do believe I received a teaser gift from my Reaper on Friday.....


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> i love that show coyote ugly. i wish i was younger, looks like fun.


You're only as old as you feel! Jump on up on the bar and give it a go! Lol


----------



## MissMandy

Rikki said:


> I do believe I received a teaser gift from my Reaper on Friday.....


Oooo what was is?


----------



## hallorenescene

i do feel young, but yet, i don't think i can jump up on a bar anymore. lol.


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> i do feel young, but yet, i don't think i can jump up on a bar anymore. lol.


That's what step stools are for


----------



## dariusobells

MissMandy said:


> That's what step stools are for


and video cameras....


----------



## moony_1

MissMandy said:


> That's what step stools are for


I agree as long as we can get you up there you can have some fun! Lol
Good chilly morning reapers!


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> and video cameras....


What's next? Mirrors on your shoes? LOL


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> What's next? Mirrors on your shoes? LOL



and the ceilings


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> and the ceilings


haha I can't


----------



## sumrtym

Well, worst news I possibly could have got. Bethene says my victim finally got back to her and says my gift didn't arrive! (should have been a week ago yesterday). 

I guarantee even if it's found part of it will now be ruined. Why oh why did I ship that kitten??? 

.
.
.
I'm KIDDING...on the kitten part anyway. I'm already operating on assumption it's going to have to have a claim filed so I'm flying out the door to see if I can replace the one part that would be hard to replace I bought weeks ago.


----------



## The Auditor

Oh that bites! Sorry to hear it.


----------



## MissMandy

That's awful  Sorry to you and your victim! What a stinker


----------



## dariusobells

dude that sucks rocks..! ( and i don't mean to taken for granite by that)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

moonwitchkitty said:


> anything would be yummy at the moment, it has been a rough day


_*I think I had the rough day today -- that you had yesterday... In fact, I think this past month has been a rough day. I made progress on my Secret Reaper gift today. I guess I will go down in Forum history as the latest Reaper on record...*_


----------



## dariusobells

I actually made progress today, I finally put the MM on my Mausoleum facade! 

so pumpkin pie shooters all around and hot spiked cider in the barrel on the bar.. (be sure and grab a clean mug)


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_*After 3 glasses of witches brew and measuring and packing my Reaper gifts tonight...I think it is time for me to get some Reaper Sleep.... I am off to UPS tomorrow to reap my victim! At loooong last!! BOO!*_


----------



## bethene

No Susie,, you have not broken the record,, there are others who have not shipped yet,, one will tomorrow also,, one did today,, and one I am not sure of yet,,, but I have contacted the person receiving the gift,,, and explained the problem,, and wow,, with out giving personal business out on the forum,, they have had a horrible time of it .. so they are forgiven! and am confident they will follow thru when they can,, it is some one who has in the past... we also have one gift that was returned to sender and no idea why,, rechecked the address and it was right,, so that has to go out again,,, wow,,, unbelievable! 

once again,, PLEASE let me know if you have not been reaped! or if you see a comment made on here that I might not have seen,, let me know!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

bethene said:


> No Susie,, you have not broken the record,, there are others who have not shipped yet,, one will tomorrow also,, one did today,, and one I am not sure of yet,,, but I have contacted the person receiving the gift,,, and explained the problem,, and wow,, with out giving personal business out on the forum,, they have had a horrible time of it .. so they are forgiven! and am confident they will follow thru when they can,, it is some one who has in the past... we also have one gift that was returned to sender and no idea why,, rechecked the address and it was right,, so that has to go out again,,, wow,,, unbelievable!
> 
> once again,, PLEASE let me know if you have not been reaped! or if you see a comment made on here that I might not have seen,, let me know!


I pm'd ya on behave of NOWHINING who has not yet been reaped!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Thanks bethene for your understanding and KUDOS to you for keeping it all straight! 

I think we all agree bethene is an AMAZING SR Manager!! *


----------



## MissMandy

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Thanks bethene for your understanding and KUDOS to you for keeping it all straight!
> 
> I think we all agree bethene is an AMAZING SR Manager!! *


Of course she is  She deals with so much crapola and does it witch such patience.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Hallow all you ghouls and boils -- I finally posted pics of the SR gifts that my amazing Reaper sent. Feel free to head over to my profile page and check out the 2012 Secret Reaper photo album. All the pics have info, as well as my heartfelt thanks to Rikki. BTW - the photos were in the upright position when I chose them - but strangely turned sideways in the uploading process. Spooky, eh? So sorry for that. I must be doing something wrong - but at least you can enjoy a peek of all my wonderful SR goodies. Enjoy the head-tilting experience!! LOL*


----------



## samhainschimera

Nothing from my victim ...looks like she hasn't been online since the 5th. My delivery confirmation shows it was delivered a couple of weeks ago ...oh well.


----------



## bethene

I am sorry samhainschemiera,, ,, I hope they get on and let you know and say thanks,, i will go back in my files and see what is what and maybe nudge them a bit! lol!!

am trying to get to the bottom of this missing gift,,, the victim is waiting to hear back from the driver,, am doing my best to get every one their gifts!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

witchymom said:


> hmmmmm i could send some sand from ocracoke LOLOLLOL


*
Me me me!! Sand --- surf --- all things island! I MISS the OBX!!*


----------



## NormalLikeYou

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Hallow all you ghouls and boils -- I finally posted pics of the SR gifts that my amazing Reaper sent. Feel free to head over to my profile page and check out the 2012 Secret Reaper photo album. All the pics have info, as well as my heartfelt thanks to Rikki. BTW - the photos were in the upright position when I chose them - but strangely turned sideways in the uploading process. Spooky, eh? So sorry for that. I must be doing something wrong - but at least you can enjoy a peek of all my wonderful SR goodies. Enjoy the head-tilting experience!! LOL*



My pictures did the same thing.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

OUR VICTIM FINALLY LOGGED ON YESTERDAY..... and... didn't... post... anything. *dies on the inside*


----------



## ALKONOST

Lil Ghouliette said:


> OUR VICTIM FINALLY LOGGED ON YESTERDAY..... and... didn't... post... anything. *dies on the inside*


Geez.. that would be very disappointing. I'm sorry to hear that Lil Ghouliette. Hopefully there's a reason for it and you hear back soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> and the ceilings


sounds like a party


----------



## MissMandy

White chocolate pumpkin shots all around!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Witches Stew
by Gareth Lancaster

Bubble, blubber, squirm and gloop,
Boiling broth of bat's tail soup.
Wobble, slobber, liquid goo,
Add the sole of one old shoe.
Spooky shadows dance around,
Of frogs and rats and snarling hounds.
Steam swirls rising to the roof,
Add one small ear and one old tooth.
Gnarly, scratchy, tickle and itch,
Stir round and round to make it rich.
Mushy, sticky, sizzle and stew,
They're making mischief just for you

found it at
http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/poems.htm#z7oGeekGq4habFbS.99


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

moonwitchkitty said:


> Witches Stew
> by Gareth Lancaster
> 
> Bubble, blubber, squirm and gloop,
> Boiling broth of bat's tail soup.
> Wobble, slobber, liquid goo,
> Add the sole of one old shoe.
> Spooky shadows dance around,
> Of frogs and rats and snarling hounds.
> Steam swirls rising to the roof,
> Add one small ear and one old tooth.
> Gnarly, scratchy, tickle and itch,
> Stir round and round to make it rich.
> Mushy, sticky, sizzle and stew,
> They're making mischief just for you
> 
> found it at
> http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/poems.htm#z7oGeekGq4habFbS.99


*
Oooo YES!! This is going in my spell book!!! Wonderful! Thanks for sharing moonwitchkitty!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Lil Ghouliette said:


> OUR VICTIM FINALLY LOGGED ON YESTERDAY..... and... didn't... post... anything. *dies on the inside*



*Hang in there LG -- it may be that they haven't figured out how to post things easily... For example -- as much a pro as I THINK I am at maneuvering on HF -- my pics seem to be suffering from too many white pumpkin choco shots... they are all lying down sideways...LOL*


----------



## The Auditor

Commiserations to everyone yet to be reaped, or who hasn't heard from their victim. 

Bartender...I guess that would be Mandy right now...set me up with a triple anything.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Commiserations to everyone yet to be reaped, or who hasn't heard from their victim.
> 
> Bartender...I guess that would be Mandy right now...set me up with a triple anything.


Giving me that much freedom could be dangerous


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> Commiserations to everyone yet to be reaped, or who hasn't heard from their victim.
> 
> Bartender...I guess that would be Mandy right now...set me up with a triple anything.


White chocolate shots an triples of Jamison... not necessarily in that order... (keeping a bottle of Jamie's 18 fer myself as i await my reaping) 

Incidentally I haven't heard from my victim either but as she has a very very few post I wasn't holding my breath. I just hope she is enjoying "Ivan"


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Giving me that much freedom could be dangerous


I'm ok with that.


----------



## MissMandy

Welp, darius already whipped out the Jamison. I was about to crack the seal on this dark cocoa Patron


----------



## moonwitchkitty

creamy baileys yum with some butterscotch chaser yum yum yum


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> White chocolate shots an triples of Jamison... not necessarily in that order... (keeping a bottle of Jamie's 18 fer myself as i await my reaping)



That works, thank you sir


----------



## Ophelia

Am I too late to join the party? I'll take a glass of red wine, please!

Yep! I had the baby! (I'm still in the hospital, so we'll have to disguise the drink) 

Garrett James was born yesterday at 6:10 pm. 6 pounds, 11 ounces, and 20 1/4 inches long.


----------



## MissMandy

Again, congrats! He is so adorable, Ophelia


----------



## JustWhisper

Ophelia, Congratulations...And I am stillllll waiting for those pictures. Oh wait. You are still in the hospital. I will give you a break. Plus I haven't checked FB yet this evening.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

congrats on the new little one


----------



## badgirl

Yeah! A new little haunted. Congratulations.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Ophelia said:


> Am I too late to join the party? I'll take a glass of red wine, please!
> 
> Yep! I had the baby! (I'm still in the hospital, so we'll have to disguise the drink)
> 
> Garrett James was born yesterday at 6:10 pm. 6 pounds, 11 ounces, and 20 1/4 inches long.


Awe! Congrats on the new lil monster!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

It's been a long day! Think I'll actually join in the libations tonight! Send a mudslide my way, for I also have a sweet tooth. Anyone have the candy corn and peanuts or Halloween Oreos would hit the spot?


----------



## MissMandy

I actually haven't purchased any candy corn yet  But I did buy a big bag of chocolate last weekend for our fishing trip (which is almost gone now)


----------



## hallorenescene

ophilia, how awesome you have a new little sweety. miss mandy, what do you mean he is so cute. did i miss pictures somewhere? 
this calls for a party, hope that ladders steady. i'm a dancing on the bar under the ceiling mirrors with mirrors on my shoes. and i'm a singing too. lalalalala


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i keep buying candy corn, but i only get a few, Mr i dont like candy corn keeps eating the whole bag. how can i have a stash if he keeps eating it?


----------



## dariusobells

Congrats Ophelia!


----------



## bethene

congrats Ophelia!


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> ophilia, how awesome you have a new little sweety. miss mandy, what do you mean he is so cute. did i miss pictures somewhere? I saw pictures on facebook
> this calls for a party, hope that ladders steady. i'm a dancing on the bar under the ceiling mirrors with mirrors on my shoes. and i'm a singing too. lalalalala


*whistles* Go, hallo!



moonwitchkitty said:


> i keep buying candy corn, but i only get a few, Mr i dont like candy corn keeps eating the whole bag. how can i have a stash if he keeps eating it?


Don't you keep a stash in your panty drawer?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I just got reaped!!!!! Thank you sooo soooo much Paulaween for all of the awesome gifts!! Pictures will be up tonight


----------



## bethene

wow,, some how this ended up on page two,,, just wanted every one to know I am still working on getting the last victims reaped,, so many have contacted me,,and I know the situation,, so hopefully things will get resolved soon,, pretty much only one seems to be a bigger problem have not heard a answer back from the pm,, got a bit snippy with the last one, do not like to do that,, but come on,,, enough is enough, contact me to deal with the problems,,, I hope nothing really bad has happened now,, i will feel horrible!


----------



## Teresa M

Ophelia said:


> Am I too late to join the party? I'll take a glass of red wine, please!
> 
> Yep! I had the baby! (I'm still in the hospital, so we'll have to disguise the drink)
> 
> Garrett James was born yesterday at 6:10 pm. 6 pounds, 11 ounces, and 20 1/4 inches long.


Awwwww! Congratulations, Ophelia! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## greaseballs80

Congrats, Ophelia


----------



## The Auditor

Congratulations Ophelia, and welcome Garrett James! Promise to try to clean this place up some before we turn it over to you.


----------



## dariusobells

Tequila .. any one???


----------



## moonwitchkitty

mee please  i could use a shot


----------



## hallorenescene

creepy cathy would be so proud of me. i put on my shoulder boulders and donned my daisy dukes. whoo hoo. and they stuck money in my granny panties. what? thongs, i wear thongs. oh, in our day we called them flip flops. lol


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

I guess that means I wear_* "flip flops"*_ from Victoria Secret (Reaper?) on my posterior... ( at my age -- everything flops) LOL hallo....


----------



## sookie

Ophelia said:


> Am I too late to join the party? I'll take a glass of red wine, please!
> 
> Yep! I had the baby! (I'm still in the hospital, so we'll have to disguise the drink)
> 
> Garrett James was born yesterday at 6:10 pm. 6 pounds, 11 ounces, and 20 1/4 inches long.


Congrats Ophelia!


----------



## Ophelia

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I guess that means I wear_* "flip flops"*_ from Victoria Secret (Reaper?) on my posterior... ( at my age -- everything flops) LOL hallo....



Lol!

Thank you, everyone! We're home now, and I thought I'd sneak on here for a couple of minutes to say hi. (Hi!) I'll get a picture up here soon, I promise! Okay, I'm going back to sleep, night!


----------



## chinclub

Congratulations on the new baby!! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I guess that means I wear_* "flip flops"*_ from Victoria Secret (Reaper?) on my posterior... ( at my age -- everything flops) LOL hallo....


bwahahahaha...amen, sistah!

congrats to Ophelia on her beautiful baby boil! Schnuggle him all you can now...when they get to be 30 or so, they really don't dig mommy huggles anymore...weird, huh???


----------



## dariusobells

missed the bar last night was in the garage mustering up the troops (ghost wanted to stay dead said is wasn't 13 o clock yet) I'll set up some irish or some amaretto coffee if any one needs help waking up though!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

doesn't mean we cant tackle them and do it any way, + some zerberts


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> missed the bar last night was in the garage mustering up the troops (ghost wanted to stay dead said is wasn't 13 o clock yet) I'll set up some irish or some amaretto coffee if any one needs help waking up though!


please its about to get hectic kids just woke up, heavy on the amaretto please


----------



## dariusobells

one coffee flavored Amaretto coming right up


----------



## moonwitchkitty

well I've got a lot done already today cooked omelets for honey, bacon and biscuits for the kiddos. Dinner is marinating. I cleaned the kitchen 3 loads of laundry and vacuumed. I think i will start on a creepy project now.


----------



## bethene

oh,, I will take one too Dariusobells~ could use one to kick off the day!! 

well,,, still nothing from the various reapers yet,,, messaged some again,, even hit the email,, one supposedly had some one ship a while ago, but as of the 23rd, nothing so I messaged both victim and reaper,,,, but we actually are down to a very few unless some one who is hardly ever on here has not and no one informed me....


----------



## dariusobells

Be sure to tell my reaper I am patient.. I know life happens


----------



## dariusobells

Oh and here's your amaretto coffee.


----------



## bethene

well, we now have 2 gifts that were supposed to be delivered,, via Fed-Ex,, dropped by the door and now are gone~ WTH~~ is it fed ex, I have never used them,, one gift is in Canada and one in the USA,, we are waiting to talk to the driver of the last one,, I have not heard anything from the other two,,, that is what they were going to do also,, this is beyond frustrating. it is not like a gift did not get delivered and now we need a rescue reaper,,, what a dog gone mess.....


----------



## The Auditor

I've used FedEx, when it comes to things like this, they're no better nor worse than any other carrier. Unfortunately there are creatures masquerading as humans who wait for a box to be dropped, then snatch it off the doorstep. Scum and villains, that.

Got the inside decorated today, whilst watching NBC and Disney's Legend of Sleepy Hollow (FINALLY found it). The Deduction's first Ichabod experience...sniff... Decided not to put out the tree this year; where it usually goes instead you find the rocking witch that was part of my reaper gift from Gris. That's been freaking my dog out, but it's up high enough to be out of reach. 

Since I'm still not allowed to work the bar, whoevers back there, set me up with some Maker's Mark. Keep the glass, leave the bottle.


----------



## dariusobells

one bottle of makers mark to the man with the deduction


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> Since I'm still not allowed to work the bar, whoevers back there, set me up with some Maker's Mark. Keep the glass, leave the bottle.


Who says your not allowed?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_*It is like a scary movie -- waiting for the victims to GET IT when the Reaper pops in from behind the curtain!!*_


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> Who says your not allowed?


It was a few pages back...no more drinks until I post pics of my gifts. Still haven't posted 'em. All good.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

but are there still mirrors on the ceiling ?


----------



## The Auditor

I think so. Used pretty strong mastic to put 'em up there....we'd hear if they'd fallen.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

alright Lets boogie


----------



## The Auditor

go on then!


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> It was a few pages back...no more drinks until I post pics of my gifts. Still haven't posted 'em. All good.


Ohhh right that thingy... 

Oh well gotta sweep up after last nights party.. and who got lipstick on the mirrors?? (really 12 foot ceilings and it still happens)


----------



## Ophelia

dariusobells said:


> Oh well gotta sweep up after last nights party.. and who got lipstick on the mirrors?? (really 12 foot ceilings and it still happens)


Not me! I think it was *Hallo*. I've been taking it easy since they released me. I'll work up to the dancing on the bar and kissing ceiling mirrors.

What a bummer that those gifts have disappeared.  That is beyond frustrating.

Thank you all again on the congratulations. Things are going fairly smoothly at home. My dad and stepmom have been here to help out with DD since I went in, and one of my sisters was able to make it for a bit, too. It's even better that DD was able to have that distraction, since she got a cold the day Garrett and I were released. She wants to help and cuddle on him so badly, but we've got to ride it out first. So now, not only is she getting less attention because of him, she's being told to back off every time she's near him(well, at least by DH, I'm a little more lenient). 

Anyway, here's a picture of him while still in the hospital  :


----------



## dariusobells

Ahh he's a cute little goblin


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> Ohhh right that thingy...
> 
> Oh well gotta sweep up after last nights party.. and who got lipstick on the mirrors?? (really 12 foot ceilings and it still happens)


soorrryy that was me


----------



## The Auditor

Look at you! You've got a baby! In a bar...*

Argh that's gotta be tough on DD but of course has to be. Thankfully the evil things last only a week..then she can snuggle him to her heart's content (or to Mamma and Papa's heart's content, that is).

Darius, sorry about the mess. Party got interesting last night...there may be video around...I'll help you clean up.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

alright guilt me into it  I'll pick up all the booze bottles and the lipstick marks on the mirror. but i refuse to clean up any flying monkey poo,


----------



## The Auditor

The Auditor said:


> Look at you! You've got a baby! In a bar...*



Bonus points to anyone who can name the movie I stol...er, borrowed this from.


----------



## dariusobells

moonwitchkitty said:


> alright guilt me into it  I'll pick up all the booze bottles and the lipstick marks on the mirror. but i refuse to clean up any flying monkey poo,


grumble mutter .. flying monkeys.. grumble..darn golden cap...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

_*Ophelia!! That baby-boo is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! 
Heartfelt congrats from me and MysterE. *_


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can name the movie I stol...er, borrowed this from.


sweet home Alabama



sorry darius, but he who draws sort straw gets to clean up the monkey poo


----------



## dariusobells

moonwitchkitty said:


> sweet home Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> sorry darius, but he who draws sort straw gets to clean up the monkey poo


I'll get you my Pretty.. and your little dog to!


----------



## dariusobells

starting to realize that the OZ books would be a pretty awesome haunt theme but I think I will stick to my haunted cemetery.

(suddenly switching themes) 

Sun's over the yard arm ye wenches and scallywags, the order o the day be Rum and Grog! Belly u[p to the bar me hearties twill be a long night filled with St Elmo's fire it will, it's the night before October first when all good haunters are goin overboard with glee!


----------



## dariusobells

starting to realize that the OZ books would be a pretty awesome haunt theme but I think I will stick to my haunted cemetery.

(suddenly switching themes) 

Sun's over the yard arm ye wenches and scallywags, the order o the day be Rum and Grog! Belly up to the bar me hearties twill be a long night filled with St Elmo's fire it will, it's the night before October first when all good haunters are goin overboard with glee!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> starting to realize that the OZ books would be a pretty awesome haunt theme but I think I will stick to my haunted cemetery.
> 
> (suddenly switching themes)
> 
> Sun's over the yard arm ye wenches and scallywags, the order o the day be Rum and Grog! Belly up to the bar me hearties twill be a long night filled with St Elmo's fire it will, it's the night before October first when all good haunters are goin overboard with glee!


as long as there be rum. yar!!


----------



## jenscats5

The Auditor said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can name the movie I stol...er, borrowed this from.


Sweet Home Alabama! (Yes, I cheated & Googled it........)


----------



## CrazyADD-DAD

Has anyone shipped their SR II package yet? Mine is almost complete and ready to be shipped, but I know my victim just get their package from SR I. I am really pleased with the projects I have made for her, and I am eager to share them. Should I ship or wait?


----------



## JustWhisper

CrazyADD-DAD said:


> Has anyone shipped their SR II package yet? Mine is almost complete and ready to be shipped, but I know my victim just get their package from SR I. I am really pleased with the projects I have made for her, and I am eager to share them. Should I ship or wait?


You should probably be having this conversation on the Secret Reaper II thread. And so far as I know only two people have shipped.


----------



## MissMandy

The Auditor said:


> Got the inside decorated today


Oo Oo Oo I wanna see pix 

What's shakin' y'all?


----------



## chinclub

Ophelia, he is beautiful!!!


----------



## bethene

when ever I check in I am hoping for messages regarding the last of the reaper gifts , nothing! am getting frustrated with people,,, even if you do not feel well,, the right thing to do even if only for a minute or 2 is to message me .. yes I shipped, or no, will not be able to for 3 days,,, I just do not understand, I go out of my way to not disappoint some one, and be polite,,, so just do not understand,, all it takes is a minute for crying out loud,,,,, grrrrrrrr~~ sorry,, needing to vent!


----------



## badgirl

You should vent Bethene---I'd rather someone just say "not gonna happen" than be rude and ignore me! Hope you hear soon.


----------



## The Auditor

Moonwitchkitty and Jenscats -- heh heh, kitty and cat...well I thought it was funny - anyway, well done! Jen, I take it you haven't seen the movie yet - you now have 1 year within which to do so, or the flying monkeys will visit. Annnddd as you can see when you look behind the bar...that's not good.



MissMandy said:


> Oo Oo Oo I wanna see pix


OK then, want.



MissMandy said:


> What's shakin' y'all?


Whoever gets up on the bar, I guess...


----------



## The Auditor

bethene said:


> when ever I check in I am hoping for messages regarding the last of the reaper gifts , nothing! am getting frustrated with people,,, even if you do not feel well,, the right thing to do even if only for a minute or 2 is to message me .. yes I shipped, or no, will not be able to for 3 days,,, I just do not understand, I go out of my way to not disappoint some one, and be polite,,, so just do not understand,, all it takes is a minute for crying out loud,,,,, grrrrrrrr~~ sorry,, needing to vent!



People are just no good.


----------



## tomanderson

Bethene, you're doing a great job as always. I hope it's just a small few stragglers you're talking about. Your work organizing the Secret Reaper activity is much lauded and much respected.


----------



## dariusobells

bethene said:


> ,, needing to vent!


anything from the bar Bethene? yours are always on the house..


----------



## MissMandy

bethene said:


> when ever I check in I am hoping for messages regarding the last of the reaper gifts , nothing! am getting frustrated with people,,, even if you do not feel well,, the right thing to do even if only for a minute or 2 is to message me .. yes I shipped, or no, will not be able to for 3 days,,, I just do not understand, I go out of my way to not disappoint some one, and be polite,,, so just do not understand,, all it takes is a minute for crying out loud,,,,, grrrrrrrr~~ sorry,, needing to vent!


Don't feel bad for venting. It's extremely frustrating. It drives ME bananas, so I can only imagine how you feel. Are these people who have received gifts from their reaper already? It's a miracle that we only have a couple that are flaking out, considering we had what, like 200 people this year?



The Auditor said:


> OK then, want.
> Want what?


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> anything from the bar Bethene? yours are always on the house..



As opposed to your sister, who always has the house on her.

(Sorry...OZ humor...couldn't resist)


----------



## dariusobells

The Auditor said:


> As opposed to your sister, who always has the house on her.
> 
> (Sorry...OZ humor...couldn't resist)


I have to clean off my keyboard now... <very nice>


----------



## bethene

LMAO, Auditor!! too too funny! 

as far as gifts go,, one has not only not shipped , I have heard nothing about receiving,,,,,


I would love a drink,,, the stronger the better please!!!!!!!


yes,, we has 197 this year!


----------



## dariusobells

bethene said:


> I would love a drink,,, the stronger the better please!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> yes,, we has 197 this year!


well a bit of 151 and cider to celebrate!


----------



## MissMandy

No drinks for me tonight. I had a couple of beers today and boooooy did I get as giddy as a school girl  I can usually pack away quite a few, so I dunno wth my problem was lol


----------



## dariusobells

Alright Ghouls and Boys.. it's a school night so I expect every one will be making things go "bump" in the night or scratching softly on the slats of some childs bed. See you all tomorrow when we learn just why the lollipop guild was so happy to see Dorothy...


----------



## The Auditor

Hope you're not coming down with something....or....you know...


----------



## The Auditor

dariusobells said:


> See you all tomorrow when we learn just why the lollipop guild was so happy to see Dorothy...


! Oh I'm definitely tuning in.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

*I* am sitting in the supposed to be Spalding Inn (owned by Jason and Grant of Ghost Hunters fame). Nothing spooky yet except how badly they need to do a lil TLC on the place.


----------



## LadySherry

wickedwillingwench said:


> *I* am sitting in the supposed to be Spalding Inn (owned by Jason and Grant of Ghost Hunters fame). Nothing spooky yet except how badly they need to do a lil TLC on the place.


Cool. Have fun. Let's us know what happens


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> Alright Ghouls and Boys.. it's a school night so I expect every one will be making things go "bump" in the night or scratching softly on the slats of some childs bed. See you all tomorrow when we learn just why the lollipop guild was so happy to see Dorothy...


scratching on the slats and props in there closet.
just for a giggle when i got in my new reaper i put him in the boys bathroom, while they were eating. Aiden was the first one finished. I told him to go wash his hands and face before bed. he gets up goes into the bathroom, we hear a loud bang and Aiden yell Mommy get it out of hear.. 
couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## screamqueen2012

mwk...lol....my family hates to see august come, i prank them all the time...my college son wouldnt walk through the house the other nite when we lost power around 2 am ...he told me the next am, he got so spooked he almost screamed, i have some of the lifesize props up in corners here and there,he was scared i had woken up and was going to get him, that and the props got to him.....lol...i cant get my husband anymore, we're getting in the heartattack years....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

screamqueen2012 said:


> mwk...lol....my family hates to see august come, i prank them all the time...my college son wouldnt walk through the house the other nite when we lost power around 2 am ...he told me the next am, he got so spooked he almost screamed, i have some of the lifesize props up in corners here and there,he was scared i had woken up and was going to get him, that and the props got to him.....lol...i cant get my husband anymore, we're getting in the heartattack years....


no one is safe in our household put zombie gnomes in Gabriel's bed, put on creepy gloves for story time, body parts in drawers. honey is just as bad as i am.


----------



## sikntwizted

Zombies and ghosts "randomely" appear here too!


----------



## JustWhisper

Bethene, I am sorry you are having problems with non-shippers again this year. 

Are these people who have been active on the forum over the past few months? Or do they just sign up and disappear again until next year?


----------



## bethene

well, for the most part they are active . one has not been on, much but the others are.. I had several new,, I mean like 1 or 2 posts sign up,, was a bit concerned because of the unknown factor,, but . they all came thru with flying colors... the 2 with injuries,, I am not making light of them,, these are severe,, but get some other family member to ship or even contact, seeing as I have been trying to get things moving and they know it because of prior communication,,, but actually all in all, ,we had alot more this year and have very few who have not gotten gifts,,, got one rescue reaper going tonight... 

3 who have not received have had theirs shipped.. one tonight.... 2 have missing packages,,, 2 have injuries,, and one I will probably have to rescue reap..


----------



## Sidnami

I got mine last Friday. Just couldn't post due to vacation. Thanks Frenchy!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Ophelia- cute baby! Almost makes me want another, almost!

Now y'all gots me singing "We represent the lollipop guild..."


----------



## moony_1

Ophelia said:


> Am I too late to join the party? I'll take a glass of red wine, please!
> 
> Yep! I had the baby! (I'm still in the hospital, so we'll have to disguise the drink)
> 
> Garrett James was born yesterday at 6:10 pm. 6 pounds, 11 ounces, and 20 1/4 inches long.


Congratulations!!! (sorry in late but life got crazy) on a random note: my best friend named her son Garrett James also! Haha (he is three though)


----------



## moony_1

Oy vey! My apologies I thought I had posted here as well but apparently I only posted in the pics thread...I got my gift and my lovely reaper (haunted diva) did an AMAZING job!!! All kinds of pirate goodies for our haunt, and it was all packed into a wonderful photo box with a giant kraken on it!!! LOvE IT!!! The boys were super thrilled and Haunted Diva was super thoughtful and even put in Halloween pencils and a pirate coloring book for the boys! They love it! I can't wait to hang our jolly roger (it's huge) in the front yard to let people we will still set sail this Halloween despite the construction set backs of our city. Thanks again Haunted Diva I LOVE it! (and hubs is loving the brach's caramel apple candy corn-we are going to order some online!) haha


----------



## hallorenescene

oh cool sounding gift auditor. so gris gave you a rocking grandma. i get it, you don't want to post gris's gifts because it will make the rest of us drool. you're being thoughtful, you know like you don't want us to ruin our keyboards. awww, c'om, we want you to share. gifts, gifts, gifts. lol
it's okay auditor, the baby can be there, he's the bouncer, or was that he's in the bouncer. oh well, he's sleeping one off now. beautiful baby ophelia. 
hey, see, i didn't leave lipstick marks on the mirrors...moonwitchkitty did it. even though auditor got down on his hands and knees so i could step up and try to reach the mirrors, [or because he was emebriated] i still couldn't reach.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hallorenescene said:


> oh cool sounding gift auditor. so gris gave you a rocking grandma. i get it, you don't want to post gris's gifts because it will make the rest of us drool. you're being thoughtful, you know like you don't want us to ruin our keyboards. awww, c'om, we want you to share. gifts, gifts, gifts. lol
> it's okay auditor, the baby can be there, he's the bouncer, or was that he's in the bouncer. oh well, he's sleeping one off now. beautiful baby ophelia.
> hey, see, i didn't leave lipstick marks on the mirrors...moonwitchkitty did it. even though auditor got down on his hands and knees so i could step up and try to reach the mirrors, [or because he was emebriated] i still couldn't reach.


haha i think i just pee'd my self


----------



## dariusobells

whew was so busy out in the yard last evening I didn't even make it over here. at least there's no clean up this morning.. just a little blood from the latest reaping!


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> whew was so busy out in the yard last evening I didn't even make it over here. at least there's no clean up this morning.. just a little blood from the latest reaping!


Nah, that was me. Fell off the bar and skinned my knee


----------



## MissMandy

I've been reaped! I've been reaped! I've been reaped!  Pictures over in the picture thread!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

The Auditor said:


> As opposed to your sister, who always has the house on her.
> 
> (Sorry...OZ humor...couldn't resist)



*Baaa haa haaaa!! LOL *


----------



## The Auditor

hallorenescene said:


> oh cool sounding gift auditor. so gris gave you a rocking grandma. i get it, you don't want to post gris's gifts because it will make the rest of us drool. you're being thoughtful, you know like you don't want us to ruin our keyboards.


Yep. That's it. Just like in year's past. It's all about you. Has nothing to do with my being a lousy photographer...it's all about YOU! 



hallorenescene said:


> it's okay auditor, the baby can be there, he's the bouncer


so THAT'S what they mean by "bouncing baby boy!"



hallorenescene said:


> hey, see, i didn't leave lipstick marks on the mirrors...moonwitchkitty did it. even though auditor got down on his hands and knees so i could step up and try to reach the mirrors, [or because he was emebriated] i still couldn't reach.


OH there are soooooo many ways I could go with this...but all I'll say about that night is, I woke up some place surrounded by brightness and colored lights, singing Christmas carols of all things...gotta watch what's in these drinks...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Nah, that was me. Fell off the bar and skinned my knee
> 
> I've been reaped! I've been reaped! I've been reaped!  Pictures over in the picture thread!


got to be careful on the bar, did you fall when you heard the postman? always come at the most inappropriate times


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> OH there are soooooo many ways I could go with this...but all I'll say about that night is, I woke up some place surrounded by brightness and colored lights, singing Christmas carols of all things...gotta watch what's in these drinks...


sorry only know Halloween songs


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> sorry only know Halloween songs


So you'll be favorin' us with one now, will you? Please?


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> got to be careful on the bar, did you fall when you heard the postman? always come at the most inappropriate times


Lost my balance when I went to pick up the dollar bills being tossed at me


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand
Walking through the streets of Soho in the rain
He was looking for a place called Lee Ho Fook's
Going to get himself a big dish of beef chow mein
Ahhh Uhhh Werewolves of London
If you hear him howling around your kitchen door
Better not let him in
Little old lady got mutilated late last night
Werewolves of London again
Ahhoooooooooooooo!
Ahhh Uhhh Werewolves of London
He's the hairy-handed gent who ran amuck in Kent
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair
Better stay away from him
He'll rip your lungs out, Jim
I'd like to meet his tailor
Ahhh Uhhh Werewolves of London
Well, I saw Lon Chaney walking with the Queen
Doing the Werewolves of London
I saw Lon Chaney, Jr. walking with the Queen
Doing the Werewolves of London
I saw a werewolf drinking a Pina Colada at Trader Vic's
His hair was perfect
Werewolves of London
Draw blood



careful Miss Mandy should have a jar out for the fellas  may be joining you tonight


----------



## moonwitchkitty

It's close to midnight and something evil's lurking in the dark.
Under the moonlight you see a sight that almost stops your heart.
You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it.
You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes,
You're paralyzed.
Cause this is thriller, .................................thriller night,
and no one's going to save you from the beast about to strike.
You know it's thriller, ................................thriller night
You're fighting for your life inside a killer, thriller tonight.
You hear the door slam and realize there's no place left to run.
You feel a cold hand, and wonder if you'll ever see the sun.
You close your eyes and hope that this is just your imagination.
But all the while you hear a creature creeping up behind.
Your out of time.
Cause this is thriller, .................................thriller night,
and no one's going to save you from the beast about to strike.
You know it's thriller, ................................thriller night
You're fighting for your life inside a killer, thriller tonight.
(Instrumental)
Their out to get you, demons closing in on every side.
They will posses you, unless you change that number on the dial.
Now is the time for you and I to cuddle close together.
All through the night I'll save you from the terror on the screen.
I'll make you see.
Cause this is thriller, .................................thriller night,
and no one's going to save you from the beast about to strike.
You know it's thriller, ................................thriller night
You're fighting for your life inside a killer, thriller tonight.
Darkness falls across the land, the midnight hour is close at hand.
Creatures crawl in search of blood, to terrorize your neighborhood.
And whosoever shall be found without the soul for getting down,
Must stand and face the hounds of Hell and rot inside a corpse's shell.
The foulest stench is in the air, the funk of forty thousand years.
And grizzly ghouls from every tomb are closing in to seal your doom.
And though you fight to stay alive, your body starts to shiver
For no mere mortal can resist the evil of the Thriller.....
Cause this is thriller, .................................thriller night,
and no one's going to save you from the beast about to strike.
You know it's thriller, ................................thriller night
You're fighting for your life inside a killer, thriller tonight.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

and of course Auditor sing it with me 

In the velvet darkness
Of the blackest night
Burning bright
There's a guiding star
No matter what... or... who you are


----------



## The Auditor

moonwitchkitty said:


> i saw a werewolf with a chinese menu in his hand
> walking through the streets of soho in the rain
> he was looking for a place called lee ho fook's
> going to get himself a big dish of beef chow mein
> ahhh uhhh werewolves of london
> if you hear him howling around your kitchen door
> better not let him in
> little old lady got mutilated late last night
> werewolves of london again
> ahhoooooooooooooo!
> Ahhh uhhh werewolves of london
> he's the hairy-handed gent who ran amuck in kent
> lately he's been overheard in mayfair
> better stay away from him
> he'll rip your lungs out, jim
> i'd like to meet his tailor
> ahhh uhhh werewolves of london
> well, i saw lon chaney walking with the queen
> doing the werewolves of london
> i saw lon chaney, jr. Walking with the queen
> doing the werewolves of london
> i saw a werewolf drinking a pina colada at trader vic's
> his hair was perfect
> werewolves of london
> draw blood




::applause::


----------



## The Auditor

...ahhhhh much better


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the new signature auditor


----------



## The Auditor

Thanks, love. Have you seen the movie that goes with it?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

There's a light
Over at the Frankenstein place
There's a light
Burning in the fireplace
There's a light...., a light
In the darkness of everybody's life

The darkness must go
Down the river of night's dreaming
Flow morphia slow
Let-the sun and light come streaming
Into my life, into my life

There's a light
Burning in the fireplace

There's a light...., a light
In the darkness of everybody's life


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Thanks, love. Have you seen the movie that goes with it?


nope what movie??


----------



## The Auditor

Should I tell you...or should you hunt for it?

Nah I'll tell you.

Brave.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, sorry auditor. no, it's not all about me.


----------



## dariusobells

wow it's turned into a karaoke bar...


----------



## The Auditor

hallorenescene said:


> wow, sorry auditor. no, it's not all about me.


Huh? Wasn't trying to be ugly or anything. You've got nothing to apologize for and if what I said came across as anything other than playful in the way this whole thing has been, I apologize. 

Wow, I need to go re-read what I wrote


----------



## Spookerstar

I keep getting home so late the bar is closed. I guess I just better drink at work! I have been enjoying the videos of the bar dancing though. keep it up!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

To switch the subject -- got an idea that I need input about to all the Secret Reaper gang:

This is what I posted in the SR Picture thread -- so sorry for the duplicate:



Zombiesmash said:


> Excellent gifts everyone!!! I felt extremely let down by my gift in the first Secret Reaper this year after getting a bunch of stuff that was on my dislikes list, so I opted out of the second one. I'm wishing I had stuck with it!
> 
> You guys put together some amazing packages. It's giving me some ideas for my victim next year.


*So sorry this happened Zombiesmash. Maybe they misunderstood and got the "likes" mixed up with the "dis-likes" list. It can happen.... 

I am thinking of starting a "SPEEDY REAPER" exchange.... send a little gift out within 72 hours of receiving a name ~~ $5.00 maximum. No postmark deadline - just the honor system that you will send a gift within 72 hours of getting your victim's name. I will start a thread if I get enough positive response and then we can be off to the races!! What say ye all?*


----------



## LadySherry

HallowSusieBoo said:


> To switch the subject -- got an idea that I need input about to all the Secret Reaper gang:
> 
> This is what I posted in the SR Picture thread -- so sorry for the duplicate:
> 
> 
> 
> *So sorry this happened Zombiesmash. Maybe they misunderstood and got the "likes" mixed up with the "dis-likes" list. It can happen....
> 
> I am thinking of starting a "SPEEDY REAPER" exchange.... send a little gift out within 72 hours of receiving a name ~~ $5.00 maximum. No postmark deadline - just the honor system that you will send a gift within 72 hours of getting your victim's name. I will start a thread if I get enough positive response and then we can be off to the races!! What say ye all?*


I would be up for that. I love getting stuff in the mail, especially if its Halloween related.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*That's One! Thanks Lady Sherry. Stay tuned!*


----------



## LadySherry

WOW Bethane, you are a whole lot more patient than me. I don't think I could be that nice. I hope that the ones that have not been reaped don't get discouraged and not partipate next year just because of a couple of bad apples. This was my first year and I received my excellent package and was lucky enough that my victim posted and pm'd me so my experience has been great. For all those who have not bothered to respond to Bethane's emails let me tell you that Karma has a way of biting peeps in the butt.


----------



## MissMandy

Man it's dead in here


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Man it's dead in here


you know what ive been going through..........


----------



## moonwitchkitty

The Auditor said:


> Should I tell you...or should you hunt for it?
> 
> Nah I'll tell you.
> 
> Brave.


i haven't gotten to see it yet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

dariusobells said:


> wow it's turned into a karaoke bar...


of course its more fun to get up on the bar and sing, than to just drink at the bar.


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> you know what ive been going through..........


Oh I know. Thank God it turned out how it did though


----------



## dariusobells

Pull up a Chair and sit in the Floor
I'll tell you a tale you've heard before
half past noon in the middle of the night
two dead boys got up to fight
back to back they faced each other
drew their swords and shot one another
two deaf cops heard the noise
and came and killed the two dead boys
if you don't believe this lie is true
ask the blind man
he saw it too....


----------



## The Auditor

snap snap snap snap


----------



## Ghouliet

I keep hoping my victim Christina22 will visit this thread and be teased by what I write. Your new gift is almost finished. I have to admit my hand is very sore from all the cutting I have done today. If all goes well, I should be mailing this second gift very soon.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

One, two, Freddy's coming for you.
Three, four, better lock your door.
Five, six, grab your crucifix.
Seven, eight, gonna stay up late.
Nine, ten, never sleep again."


----------



## moonwitchkitty

haha too funny you boys make me laugh


----------



## MissMandy

Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## sikntwizted

Haha. My little boy had a nightmare last night. He said that the headstone I got from Terra "grew legs and started chasing me!" He loves it, and is scared of it at the same time!


----------



## dariusobells

the worms go in the worms go out.....


----------



## MissMandy

dariusobells said:


> the worms go in the worms go out.....


The worms play pinochle on your snout


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

MissMandy said:


> Man it's dead in here


Folks watching the Presidential debates...


----------



## bethene

not me,, do not need to get P**sed off!


----------



## Teresa M

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Folks watching the Presidential debates...


Nope...just finished watching the Hawaii 5-0 season premier on On Demand while getting caught up on things here. We just got back from camping today and last week pretty much didn't exist for me because of how bad it was; so, I was way behind.


----------



## badgirl

Today is National Taco Day and I'm still waiting for my SR gift---Margaritas are on me tonight!


----------



## Ghouliet

Well, I will wait till Monday to mail this second package. That will give Fed Ex a chance to find the first box. If it is not found by Monday, I will take the new stuff to Mail n More and have them box it all up and send it off to Canada.


----------



## MissMandy

Would anyone like a sparkling pumpkin cider beertail?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Would anyone like a sparkling pumpkin cider beertail?


you know, i saw this post in my email and read it as 

'would anyone like a spanking....'

was wondering what this thread had turned to lololol


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> you know, i saw this post in my email and read it as
> 
> 'would anyone like a spanking....'
> 
> was wondering what this thread had turned to lololol


lmfao! Well, I suppose I could give those out too


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> lmfao! Well, I suppose I could give those out too


lolololol


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

I am ready for my Spanking till I Sparkle Ale now...LOL 
(If you are reading this MysterE - NO -- I am most def NOT into THAT!! )


----------



## bethene

now now girls,, play nice!!! well,,, better yet,, go ahead and be naughty,,, it is alot more fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

**Pretends not to see anything**
**walks by singing**
"They're creepy and they're kooky, 
Mysterious and spooky, 
They're all together ooky, 
The Addams Family. 

Their house is a museum 
Where people come to see 'em 
They really are a scream 
The Addams Family. 

(Neat) 
(Sweet) 
(Petite) 

So get a witches shawl on 
A broomstick you can crawl on 
We're gonna pay a call on 
The Addams Family."


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha I love ya, bethiepoo! 
beautifulnightmare is singing again. She needs another drink!

Beertails all around!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

OOOHHH I want one or two yum!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

MissMandy!! Recipe for "beer tales" please! Those look delicious on this Friday afternoon.


----------



## kab

HallowSusieBoo said:


> MissMandy!! Recipe for "beer tales" please! Those look delicious on this Friday afternoon.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

beautifulnightmare said:


> **Pretends not to see anything**
> **walks by singing**
> "They're creepy and they're kooky,
> Mysterious and spooky,
> They're all together ooky,
> The Addams Family.
> 
> Their house is a museum
> Where people come to see 'em
> They really are a scream
> The Addams Family.
> 
> (Neat)
> (Sweet)
> (Petite)
> 
> So get a witches shawl on
> A broomstick you can crawl on
> We're gonna pay a call on
> The Addams Family."



Oh beautiful! Be sure and sing this loud enough for hallorenescene to hear!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Let me just say - having jumped over from the SR pictures thread - that I would luv to be a fly on the wall in Iowa tonight...


----------



## MissMandy

Here ya go ladies 

-Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale or your favorite pumpkin ale
-sparkling cider
- cinnamon sticks
-lemon wedges
- a sprinkle of cinnamon

Put a cinnamon stick in your glass and fill with beer until glass is 3/4 full. Fill your glass to the top with cider. Top with a squeeze of lemon (putting wedge on rim of glass) and a sprinkling of cinnamon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I NEED A DRINK STAT  bad kid don't know how to get him to behave nothing works, punish him and i feel bad. i need a drink something smooth please


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm hearing the song loud and clear. you have a very nice voice beautifulnightmare. and i've been reaped, but i'm having trouble posting pics. so hand over a stiff one. sasparilla for me. lol.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

hallorenescene said:


> i'm hearing the song loud and clear. you have a very nice voice beautifulnightmare. and i've been reaped, but i'm having trouble posting pics. so hand over a stiff one. sasparilla for me. lol.


*LOL -- It's ok halo -- I can sorta picture in my mind what pics you might post.... 
*


----------



## hallorenescene

listen to you boo, lol. and some very nice photos too. i'm gonna have to update my profile photo album. and you know what else i have to put in my haunt this year? a family picture that has a mystery in it with the bride of frankenstein.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

as i tip toe through the zombie brains I've feel as if I've come home, Halloween is near!


----------



## Kymmm

So sad that everyone can't follow through with their commitments..  I feel for you ghouls that haven't been reaped yet. Beth, if you need another rescue reaper, let me know


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Kymmm said:


> So sad that everyone can't follow through with their commitments..  I feel for you ghouls that haven't been reaped yet. Beth, if you need another rescue reaper, let me know


i second the motion!! if you cant play by the rules or you knew you would have problems holding up your side you should have not signed up. I will also offer my self up as rescue reaper..


----------



## wickedwillingwench

one of the very deserving bad ghouls have a box winging its way to her....reaper to the rescue.


----------



## Ophelia

Woo-hoo! Thanks, WWW!

Sorry I've been MIA, but I've been a tad distracted as of late. I really wish I could get my decorations up and even a couple of non-SR projects done before Halloween, but I'm really beginning to doubt that's going to happen.  This is why I wanted to get everything up two weeks before DS was due. Sometimes I hate having to depend on others for things.


----------



## bethene

Kymmm, and mooniwtchkitty,, thank you so so very much!! I beleive the only ones not rescue rearpd are the ones with the fed ex mess,,, Ghoulette is sending a gift on,, and we are trying to get to the bottom of where the driver left the gift, said he left it by a ramp,, and ther is no such ramp,, so we wil see andso one gift was sent back to the reaper, even though it had the right addy,, and that was supposed to be sent out already. but no info from the reaper to know for sure,,, but every one else has been rescued,,, I will wait thru the week and and if not info ,, will suggest the one either send a new gift or get a rescue, and if no contact with the one who had it returned, will get a rescue in place,, this is gone on long enough,,, I have 4 rescues in play right now, I believe .. I am so so sorry to those whose gifts were late or not there yet,, I feel so bad for you ghouls,, 

once again,, thank you to my rescues.. and those who offered,, even if you are not needed,, the fact that you offered is so amazing,,you all rock!


----------



## The Red Hallows

bethene said:


> I beleive the only ones not rescue rearpd are the ones with the fed ex mess!


I had a bad experience with Fedex today. They left a door tag on the outside of my fence saying my dog was out, but when I went to track it, the package said it was delivered on my front porch. NOT TRUE! Unhappy with them again! Fedex sort of sucks!


----------



## hallorenescene

red, that does suck. they need to do what they say


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my gosh, this was on page 4! Should we start the Secret Reaper Groupies Club yet? lol Witchymom? I know that was your "baby"


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Oh my gosh, this was on page 4! Should we start the Secret Reaper Groupies Club yet? lol Witchymom? I know that was your "baby"


see? i watch even when i dont speak. 

im sneaky like that  

if everyone is settled and ready ill start the thread. 

i get dibs on the pool.


----------



## MissMandy

witchymom said:


> see? i watch even when i dont speak.
> 
> im sneaky like that
> 
> if everyone is settled and ready ill start the thread.
> 
> i get dibs on the pool.


Well I know I'm ready!  Are you doing a thread or starting a group?


----------



## witchymom

MissMandy said:


> Well I know I'm ready!  Are you doing a thread or starting a group?


if i can figure out how to start a group ill do that, otherwise our thread will be relegated to the OT section, im sure LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom

witchymom said:


> if i can figure out how to start a group ill do that, otherwise our thread will be relegated to the OT section, im sure LOLOLOL


here we go......

http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/secret-reaper-groupies.html

*come one, come all, as we waiting for our reaping next fall! *


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, where the heck are y'all?


----------



## witchymom

no one loves us


----------



## LadySherry

i'm here and love ya'll
just been busy doing halloween stuff. lol


----------



## MissMandy

Ok, we forgive you Sherry  lol


----------



## LawP

Witchy, sure glad you created a new SR group. I was beginning to wonder if this thread was headed for the old folks home!  I joined the new group but where will our home be? I've got some wine and a new floaty for the pool I want to store over there.


----------



## dariusobells

Wow I have spent so much time in my yard I have hardly been on . incidentally why do people keep scheduling events in October.. they should know by now I am busy all month!


----------



## LadySherry

dariusobells said:


> Wow I have spent so much time in my yard I have hardly been on . incidentally why do people keep scheduling events in October.. they should know by now I am busy all month!


agreed!!! what's up with that? Everyone wants me to do something for them told them after November 1. Busy til then.


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Witchy, sure glad you created a new SR group. I was beginning to wonder if this thread was headed for the old folks home!  I joined the new group but where will our home be? I've got some wine and a new floaty for the pool I want to store over there.


Not quite sure I understand. Our home?


----------



## witchymom

LawP said:


> Witchy, sure glad you created a new SR group. I was beginning to wonder if this thread was headed for the old folks home!  I joined the new group but where will our home be? I've got some wine and a new floaty for the pool I want to store over there.


WHOOO HOOOOOO! 

maybe someone can build us a house in there ? we cant live in the pool and bar, can we????????????


----------



## LawP

MissMandy said:


> Not quite sure I understand. Our home?


I meant...would this group just be a general thread like the SR discussion or will we have our own category - OT for example.


----------



## witchymom

LawP said:


> I meant...would this group just be a general thread like the SR discussion or will we have our own category - OT for example.


its place for madness and mayhem and mischief..... all while waiting for SR, of course LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> I meant...would this group just be a general thread like the SR discussion or will we have our own category - OT for example.


Well because it's a group, we post within the group. The threads that are created within the group will not show up with other threads, but they will be visible to those outside of the group. Did that answer your question?


----------



## LawP

Yes Miss Mandy, thanks!


----------



## MissMandy

LawP said:


> Yes Miss Mandy, thanks!


You're welcome chickie


----------



## moonwitchkitty

between work and doing last minute crafts been so busy


----------



## The Auditor

MissMandy said:


> Wow, where the heck are y'all?


Um...at work....


----------



## The Auditor

witchymom said:


> WHOOO HOOOOOO!
> 
> maybe someone can build us a house in there ? we cant live in the pool and bar, can we????????????


We can't? Why not?

Maybe we could put up a yurt. I love that word, yurt.


----------



## witchymom

The Auditor said:


> We can't? Why not?
> 
> Maybe we could put up a yurt. I love that word, yurt.


you build a yurt. 

im having sand trucked in for the beach...........


----------



## LawP

The Auditor said:


> We can't? Why not?
> 
> Maybe we could put up a yurt. I love that word, yurt.


Ok, call me out of touch....but...what's a "yurt" Can it safely store wine and pool floaties?  I'll help build it...if you want.


----------



## LawP

Oh, oh,,,wait! I saw this on a crossword puzzle...it's round,,,,and...that's all I have. Sorry


----------



## dariusobells

A Yurt is the grassy area in front of a Mongolian tent called a Gur


----------



## LawP

dariusobells said:


> A Yurt is the grassy area in front of a Mongolian tent called a Gur


Ok, that cleared it up for me Darius.


----------



## dariusobells

always happy to muddy up the water


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Dang there is no way to catch up on all of this. I was feeling crappy for over a week and when I went to the doctor's for a follow up they said, yeah, go to the emergency room. I did and they said that my colon was bursted and the like so I had emergency surgery to remove part of my colon. Good news is I got a really good frankenbelly for Halloween with staples all down it. This probably does it for me for Halloween this year as it is taking a lot to sit here. That really is no sweat to me in the grand scheme of things! Glad to see it looks like it is all working out great for all and that we are getting everyone their reaps! Thanks again Bethene, this always brings me a long period of fun!


----------



## Paint It Black

BR1MSTON3,

Wow. Very good thing you decided to go to the doctor - sounds like you were feeling so bad you didn't have a choice. Hope you have a speedy recovery and glad that everything will be OK for you. Take care of yourself. Your health is definately the most important. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## MissMandy

Goodness gracious  Sorry you had to go through all that, BR1M! But thank goodness you got it all taken care of in time. Here's to a quick recovery!


----------



## dariusobells

BR1MSTON3 said:


> they said, yeah, go to the emergency room.


Those are always scary words to get from your Dr, glad your OK!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow brim, i'm glad you're okay. that was serious. well, be it as it may be, we'll at least still be around to give you a somewhat of a halloween fix. and we'll be glad to do it


----------



## JustWhisper

Br1m...man, I am glad they were able to get you fixed up. I am really sorry it happened at all, but it is especially bad when it ruins Halloween. I hope you are up and running very soon. Let me know if you need some "neck knobs" to go with those frankenstein stitches. LOL.


----------



## witchymom

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Dang there is no way to catch up on all of this. I was feeling crappy for over a week and when I went to the doctor's for a follow up they said, yeah, go to the emergency room. I did and they said that my colon was bursted and the like so I had emergency surgery to remove part of my colon. Good news is I got a really good frankenbelly for Halloween with staples all down it. This probably does it for me for Halloween this year as it is taking a lot to sit here. That really is no sweat to me in the grand scheme of things! Glad to see it looks like it is all working out great for all and that we are getting everyone their reaps! Thanks again Bethene, this always brings me a long period of fun!



feel better soon hun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet

Witchy Mom, So glad to hear you are ok. A colon problem sound pretty dangerous so I am glad they figured out what was wrong and you are healing now. You can live vicariously through all our Halloween Haunts this year and get back into the game next year.


----------



## witchymom

Ghouliet said:


> Witchy Mom, So glad to hear you are ok. A colon problem sound pretty dangerous so I am glad they figured out what was wrong and you are healing now. You can live vicariously through all our Halloween Haunts this year and get back into the game next year.


its brim with the problem not me


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Thanks all for the well wishes! I am happy to be living vicariously through you all this year! Has everyone from the first reap got their gifts yet?


----------



## LadySherry

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes! I am happy to be living vicariously through you all this year! Has everyone from the first reap got their gifts yet?


no there are about 4 I think that are in the hands of rescue reapers. But it should be this week.


----------



## azazel

brim sry to here you are in bad health hope you get better i had the same surgie about 2 years ago it heals in time just hang in there an we will all decorate a tomb stone in our yards for you wishing you the fastest an best recovery an all the Halloween screams you can handle send me a private msg an address an i will drop you a Halloween card lol


----------



## hallorenescene

it's getting closer to halloween. is everyone about ready?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I am !!!!! been ready


----------



## wickedwillingwench

brim, glad you had the surgery and are recovering. That's nothing to play with!

i am NOT ready...i have to get all my clothes packed for my trip to hawaii....i will miss halloween. Booohooohooo...


----------



## dariusobells

I was reaped! Not sure who my reaper is but they are from Maryville TN I'll post pics of the tombstones bat, dead body kit and garland over on the pictures thread. Thank you Reaper!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have officially started my decorating. it's starting out good. moon, how can you be ready? you put me to shame then. wicked, what, you're missing halloween, well it is hawaii after all. have fun.
brim, how you feeling? 
darius, glad you got reaped


----------

